# Seguimento Europa 2011



## MSantos (1 Jan 2011 às 01:12)

Agora que o Novo Ano já começou decidi abrir o novo tópico de seguimento para a Europa

Bons registos pessoal


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Jan 2011 às 09:04)

Bom Dia 

Novo Ano e Novo Topico de Seguimento  Que seja um ano cheio de acontecimentos no nosso Continente Europeu e com mais e mais pessoas a participarem e a darem registos 
De Ano para Ano o Seguimento Europa tem vindo a ganhar destaque 

Por aqui iniciamos o ano como acabamos,*Nevoeiro*.4 dia consecutivo.  

Temperatura Minima *0,5°C*
Temperatura Actual *1,0°C*
Humidade Actual *95%*
Vento Nulo


Temperaturas Minimas Na Suiça 01/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-22,7°C*
*ST.Moritz* *-19,5*
*Zuoz* *-18,8°C*

Ventos Maximos até ao Momento

*San Bernardino* *43km/h*
*La Dole* *35km/h*
*Bilten* *33km/h*

Imagem de satélite demonstrativa do Nevoeiro nos vales e zonas baixas e do céu despejado nos Alpes.

http://www.sat24.com/image.ashx?country=alps&type=slide&time=&index=1&sat=


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 11:21)

*De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*

Desde 1900, e o numero 5....Portanto, não e uma record. Mais ao leste, Twenthe -2,7 C (record desde 1950) e Eelde KNMI -2,4 C (tambem record desde 1950).
Ate 1900, muitas dezembros muito mais baixas que este -1,1...Mais que 30.

As deferencias entre nos e Inglaterra e muito grande acho eu (muitas vezes)!

Por exemplo:

Inglaterra (CET)
-0.8 1890------De Bilt: -4,8 C
-0.5 1676------nao ha dados
-0.3 1788------De Bilt: -5,7 C
-0.3 1796------De Bilt -0,5 C
-0.3 1878------De Bilt: +0,8 (!!)

Coldest CET months on record

-3.1 Jan 1795-------De Bilt: -5,5
-3.0 Jan 1684-------nao ha dados
-2.9 Jan 1814-------De Bilt: -3,3
-2.8 Jan 1740-------De Bilt: -4,5
-2.1 Jan 1963-------De Bilt: -5,3
-1.9 Feb 1947-------De Bilt: -5,5
-1.8 Feb 1895-------De Bilt: -3,4
-1.7 Feb 1855-------De Bilt: -5,7
-1.6 Feb 1740-------De Bilt: -2,5
-1.6 Jan 1776-------De Bilt: -5,2
-1.5 Jan 1709-------De Bilt: -5,1
-1.5 Jan 1838-------*De Bilt: -6,6*
-1.5 Jan 1881-------De Bilt: -2,7
-1.4 Jan 1940-------De Bilt: -5,5
-1.1 Feb 1986-------De Bilt: -3,6
-1.0 Jan 1695-------De Bilt: nao ha dados
-1.0 Feb 1684-------De Bilt: nao ha dados
-0.9 Jan 1780-------De Bilt: -1,7
-*0.8 Jan 1763-------De Bilt: -5,8 *
-0.8 Dec 1890-------De Bilt: -4,8
-0.7 Jan 1879-------De Bilt: -1,5
-0.7 Feb 1963-------De Bilt: -3,4
-0.6 Jan 1784-------De Bilt: -3,9
-0.5 Feb 1676-------nao ha dados
-0.4 Jan 1979-------De Bilt: -3,2
-0.3 Jan 1820-------De Bilt: -2,8
*-0.3 Dec 1788-------De Bilt: -5,7*
-0.3 Dec 1796------De Bilt: -0,5
-0.3 Dec 1878------De Bilt: +0,8
-0.2 Jan 1830------De Bilt: -2,5
-0.2 Dec 1874------De Bilt: -0,3
_*-0.2 Feb 1956------De Bilt: -6,7*_
_*-0.1 Jan 1823------De Bilt -7,0*_

Meses com tmediadasmedias < -5,0 in De Bilt (central NL):

-7,0 jan 1823
-6,7 fevr 1956
-6,6 jan 1838
-5,8 jan 1763
-5,7 dez 1788
-5,7 fev 1855
-5,7 jan 1716 (CET > 0,0 C!)
-5,5 jan 1940
-5,5 jan 1795
-5,5 fev 1947
-5,4 fev 1929
-5,3 jan 1963
-5,2 jan 1876
-5,1 jan 1709
-5,1 jan 1942 (fevr 42: -4,2..que combinação horrivel para gente na guerra)

Portanto: a fria deste dezembro, na Holanda, não fui nada especial. E so especial agora (intimes of greenhouse effects....).


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jan 2011 às 13:43)

*Re: De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*



J.S. disse:


> -7,0 jan 1823
> -6,7 fevr 1956
> -6,6 jan 1838
> -5,8 jan 1763
> ...



Em Espanha não temos dados assim em nossas capitais provinciais ou cidades, nem sequer as que estão a maior altitude.
As médias mensais mais baixas podem ser obtidas no link de AEMET (Burgos codigo 2331. Soria codigo 2030. Avila codigo 2444)
ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_mensuales/ 



Burgos 890 metros (dados 1943-2010). As medias inferiores a 0ºC 
Fevereiro 1956 -3,3
Janeiro 1945 -2,4
Janeiro 1953  -1,4
Janeiro 1957 -1,4
Janeiro 1954 -0,4
Janeiro 1985 -0,1 Foi a ultima vez

Soria 1082 metros (dados 1943-2010)
Fevereiro 1956 -2,5
Janeiro 1945 -1,5
Janeiro 1954 -0,3
Janeiro 1952 -0,2

Avila 1130 metros (dados 1983-2010)
Janeiro 1985 -0,1ºC Uma unica vez


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 15:34)

*Na minha estação e KNMI na minha provincia*

Tx gem (Media das maximas):
Middelburg NO VTr: 2,2 (2,15)
Vlissingen KNMI: 2,6 (2,62)
Westdorpe KNMI: 1,6 (1,59)
Wilhelmindorp KNMI: 2,0 (2,03)

Tgem (Tmedia das medias):
Middelburg NO VTr: 0.1 C (0,14)
Vlissingen KNMI: 0,8 C (0,80)
Westdorpe KNMI: -0,5 C (-0,46)
Wilhelmindadorp KNMI: 0,0 C (-0,02)

Tn average (Media das minimas):
Middelburg NO VTr: -2,5 C (-2,50)
Vlissingen KNMI: -1,2 C (-1,17)
Westdorpe KNMI: -3,2 C (-3,19)
Wilhelindadorp KNMI -2,2 C (-2,19)


Vorstdagen (Tn < 0,0):
Middelburg en Westdorpe: 25
Wilhelmindorp: 22
Vlissingen: 19

Ijsdagen (Tx < 0,0):
Wilhelminadorp: 10
Middelburg NO: 9
Westdorpe: 8
Vlissingen: 4

As you can see, Vlissingen KNMI is an outlier. As I have mentioned before, this KNMI station is closed in buy the 50000 inhabtiant city of Flushing (Vlissingen) to the north and the sea within 10-30 m on all other sides.

Just as a comparison. On the evening of 20 december, Middelburg dropped to -9,2, Westdorpe to -13,6 and Wilhelminadorp to -7,6. Vlissingen remained at....-1,8 C. Lowest this month at Middelburg was -12,2 at 9 o'clock in the morning..

So with +0,1 C this was the coldest month since january 1997 (-0,8 C). Prior to that as you can see, so many others were a lot colder. In Middelburg, you can add 0,5 C to 1 C the temperatures in De Bilt to get a clue about the temperatures over here.


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 15:38)

*Re: De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*



Ferreiro disse:


> Em Espanha não temos dados assim em nossas capitais provinciais ou cidades, nem sequer as que estão a maior altitude.
> As médias mensais mais baixas podem ser obtidas no link de AEMET (Burgos codigo 2331. Soria codigo 2030. Avila codigo 2444)
> ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_mensuales/
> 
> ...



Eay to explain: once the wind is east, we have a full continental climate but one at 52 north. Spain cannot compete of course (it is no competition BTW! But you know what I mean). This explains also why the dutch record for december is in fact lower than that of Denmark, which is strongly influenced by the sea in december. In 1890 they had -2,3 and we had -4,8...

The current month however was not continental but a maritime type of cold. In this way, Denmark beat its record of -4,0 and we did not even come close to ours!

But to the point: our coldest months and winters are much much colder than anything to the SW of us. Or west of us. That is clear. Out of experience and as a true winterfanatic: the extremely cold winters really make you feel tired. Somewhat like realy dry heat....So don't envy us. After a while (like now) snow is nothing special and not being able to walk properly becomes irritating. Even if you love snow...


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jan 2011 às 16:17)

*Re: De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*



J.S. disse:


> But to the point: our coldest months and winters are much much colder than anything to the SW of us. Or west of us. That is clear. Out of experience and as a true winterfanatic: the extremely cold winters really make you feel tired. Somewhat like realy dry heat....*So don't envy us*. After a while (like now) snow is nothing special and not being able to walk properly becomes irritating. Even if you love snow...



Não é o caso nas cidades espanholas. Nas nossas cidades a chegada da neve é sempre uma festa já que habitualmente não perdura muito tempo no chão por insuficiência de frio principalmente nas horas de luz.

Burgos (a capital provincial mais fria de Espanha) nos últimos 30 dias. Somente duas vezes con neve no chão. A primeira vez conseguiu durar 3 dias. A segunda derreteuse às poucas horas de tocar no chão.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2011&mes=1&day=1&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

*Re: De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*



Ferreiro disse:


> Não é o caso nas cidades espanholas. Nas nossas cidades a chegada da neve é sempre uma festa já que habitualmente não perdura muito tempo no chão por insuficiência de frio principalmente nas horas de luz.
> 
> Burgos (a capital provincial mais fria de Espanha) nos últimos 30 dias. Somente duas vezes con neve no chão. A primeira vez conseguiu durar 3 dias. A segunda derreteuse às poucas horas de tocar no chão.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2011&mes=1&day=1&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30



But I think the snow fell before 1 december. So the cover lasted longer? Anyway: this is just a month, so we cannot say too much. It is clear Spain did not get the cold air in december we did have. All South of middle France was not affected too much.

But what I do see is the high daytime maxima. What I see there in Spain would be a new record for us here in daytime maxima in december.  The minima are still low. And so, yes, snow does not like temperatures above zero and low minima do not help you with daytime maxima as you can see.

Remember that I live in the milder parts, may be not the mildest but still, of The Netherlands. If you are going to compare with Twenthe, you'll find the average this month was below -2,5 C (it is a bigger difference than usual, due to a warm Northsea). The recordlow average in the last 60 years was februari 1956 with -7,6 in Maastricht. And -4,8 was the lowest, also over there, in 1986 if we look at the last 40 years.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Jan 2011 às 20:22)

Boa Noite

Sigo com Nevoeiro e ja é o quarto dia consecutivo sem ver o Sol.. 
Interessante este fenomeno que ocorre bastantes vezes nesta altura do ano e que dura uma série de dias.
Nevoeiro de Advecçao, que ocorre quando uma massa de ar quente e humida se move sobre uma superficie fria.

Amplitudes térmicas muito baixas , humidade muito alta e vento inexistente.

Temperatura Maxima *3,0°C* 
Temperatura Actual *1,7°C* 
Humidade Actual *88%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça no dia de Hoje 1/1/2011

Stabio *6,2°C*
Lopagno *5,9°C*
Isole di Brigasso *5,2°C*

Ventos Maximos na Suiça no dia de Hoje 1/1/2011

San Bernardino *54km/h* 1639metros
Silvaplana *48km/h*    1795metros
Berninapass *43km/h* 2309metros


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jan 2011 às 20:48)

*Re: De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*



J.S. disse:


> But I think the snow fell before 1 december. So the cover lasted longer? Anyway: this is just a month, so we cannot say too much. It is clear Spain did not get the cold air in december we did have. All South of middle France was not affected too much.
> 
> But what I do see is the high daytime maxima. What I see there in Spain would be a new record for us here in daytime maxima in december.  The minima are still low. And so, yes, snow does not like temperatures above zero and low minima do not help you with daytime maxima as you can see.
> 
> Remember that I live in the milder parts, may be not the mildest but still, of The Netherlands. If you are going to compare with Twenthe, you'll find the average this month was below -2,5 C (it is a bigger difference than usual, due to a warm Northsea). The recordlow average in the last 60 years was februari 1956 with -7,6 in Maastricht. And -4,8 was the lowest, also over there, in 1986 if we look at the last 40 years.



Nope. The snow cover lasted only three days at Burgos. You can check in this link.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2010&mes=12&day=20&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Snow data for the last 30 days in Segovia.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08213&ano=2010&mes=12&day=31&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Only twice the snow stayed on the ground at Segovia. And only at night. Pics http://www.cazatormentas.net/foro/r...sa-nevada-en-segovia-2-de-diciembre-del-2010/
The snow on the day 23 was so low that not even get 1 cm, and for that reason there aren't pictures on the internet.

If you knew how some Spanish meteofans count the days of snow in our cities, you would laugh a lot.


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

*Re: De Bilt. dezembro 2010: Tmedia -1,1 C*



Ferreiro disse:


> Nope. The snow cover lasted only three days. You can check in this link.
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2010&mes=12&day=20&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30



We had 27 days with a snowcover starting from 25 november. We had 15 cm snowcover till 5 december. Than a thaw (still with snow falling at night) and than a 20 cm snowcover from 16 december. Yes, it is very different. Today it is all gone! I say: very nice. But the next snowfall is expected tuesday. We'll see.
I hope for two weeks of no freezing weather. It looks like it will be 1-5 below zero at night and 1 to + 5C at day....It is okey I guess.


----------



## Bergidum (1 Jan 2011 às 22:16)

Sería moito pedir que o tópic fora na lingua original da web, o portugués?
Non todos temos a mesma facilidade co inglés, paréceme uma falta de respeto.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Jan 2011 às 22:40)

Bergidum disse:


> Sería moito pedir que o tópic fora na lingua original da web, o portugués?
> Non todos temos a mesma facilidade co inglés, paréceme uma falta de respeto.



Os portugueses têm bom nível de inglês. A televisão portuguesa emite os filmes em versão original. Na Espanha é outra história. 
Eu desde a minha primeira postagem tratei de falar em português. Não se pode dizer o mesmo dos meus compatriotas que a maioria só falam espanhol.

Até agora não ouvi nenhum português queixar-se pelo uso do espanhol, galego ou ingles. Muito pelo contrário. Animannos a falar na nosa língua.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Boa noite.

Continua a lenga-lenga neste tópico...

O seguimento efectuado pelos membros perde-se em muitas considerações algo distantes do que se pretende neste tópico. Por favor tentem manter este espaço com tópicos relacionados com o "Seguimento Europa 2011".

Sabe bem por vezes termos prosas mas assim torna-se fastidioso vir aqui!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2011 às 22:51)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Noite
> Sigo com *Nevoeiro* e ja é o quarto dia consecutivo sem ver o Sol..
> Interessante este fenomeno que ocorre bastantes vezes nesta altura do ano e que dura uma série de dias.



Interessante era verificar hoje na *Eurosport* esse nevoeiro.
Em altitude, numa zona onde decorria uma prova de saltos, o céu estava limpo mas ao fundo via-se o nevoeiro nos vales. Um cenário lindíssimo. Os próprios comentadores ingleses falavam do magnífico tempo que estava para esta prova...

Num canal alemão (nada percebo desta língua) estavam a referir-se às médias que se fizeram sentir no mês de Dezembro. Numa das cidades, Erfurt, no centro do país, a média do mês foi de -5,0ºC. Outras cidades que não sei precisar de momento tiveram médias inferiores a 2,5ºC negativos. Foi de facto bem frio o mês passado


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

Bergidum disse:


> Sería moito pedir que o tópic fora na lingua original da web, o portugués?
> Non todos temos a mesma facilidade co inglés, paréceme uma falta de respeto.



Respeito pela lingua Portuguesa e tu escreves isto em......Galego..??? 

O que e que tu achas? Falar Espanhol aqui e uma coisa de "respeito" pelos Portugueses (como EU!)? Porque ha gente, Espanhois, que fazem isto. Eu não ve tu responder numa mesma maneira quando pessoas fazem isto...Claro, não tenho problemas contra tu ou outras que não escrevem em Portugues. O foro e internacional, sobretudo nesta parte (Seguimento Europa) penso eu.

Mas mais importante e isto: pessoas (foreiros) disseram (uma ano ou mais atras) que era okey para responder em Inglês, o meu Português no pretérito está faltando. Então, tenho permiso...

Proxima vez, primeiro por favor _pergunta_ porque eu (ou outras) fazeram alguma coisa. Okey?


----------



## FTerroso (1 Jan 2011 às 23:03)

Nevoeiro muito forte por aqui. Sigo com 0°


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2011 às 23:06)

E aqui, na Holanda, a neve entra o pais pelo norte....Outra vez


----------



## Bergidum (1 Jan 2011 às 23:21)

J.S. disse:


> Respeito pela lingua Portuguesa e tu escreves isto em......Galego..???



Penso que o portugues, espanhol e galego podem ser entendidos por tudos neste foro, coisa que nao ocurre co inglés.

Eu sei que non escrivo nin falo aceitablemente o portugues, pero o intento, e nao uso tradutores.

Si se permite o uso do inglés, o desconheço, pero de seguir así deixarei de participar aquí (que tampouco creo que importe demasiado....)


----------



## J.S. (2 Jan 2011 às 00:02)

Bergidum disse:


> Penso que o portugues, espanhol e galego podem ser entendidos por tudos neste foro, coisa que nao ocurre co inglés.
> 
> Eu sei que non escrivo nin falo aceitablemente o portugues, pero o intento, e nao uso tradutores.
> 
> Si se permite o uso do inglés, o desconheço, pero de seguir así deixarei de participar aquí (que tampouco creo que importe demasiado....)



Olha: tu pensas que isto esta aceitable e outros talvez pensem outra coisa...
E a tua estandard e eu tenho uma outra. Para mim e assim: ha gente que não percebem o Portugues muito bem. Eles escrevem em Ingles. As pessoas que não conheçam o Ingles, não respondem. 
Isto acontece so algumas vezes. Não esta nada mal penso eu. E uma outra coisa se a primeira lingua aqui e o ingles, que não esta agora nem vai a ser! E acho que 90% o mais das pessoas aqui percebem o Ingles tal como o Espanhol/Galego.

Quando eu tenho tempo e sei tudo em Portugues, eu escreve em Portugues. Se não, e o Ingles. 

Então: feliz ano novo para ti e vamos ser amigos aqui. Esta bem?!


----------



## pjrc (2 Jan 2011 às 02:28)

Gosta de saber que tempo vai fazendo na velha Europa e não quem fala melhor o que!!!!!!!!
FTerroso sabes qual a previsão do tempo para Clermont para o próximo fim de semana?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Jan 2011 às 10:31)

Bom Dia 

Hoje finalmente o nevoeiro foi-se embora,no entanto o céu encontra-se muito nublado com pequenas abertas.O vento de Nordeste tambem voltou.

Temperatura Minima *1,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *2,3°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de *Nordeste*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 02/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-24,6°C* (1858 Metros)
*Ulrichen* *-19,2°C* (1345 Metros)
*St Moritz* *-18°C* (1705 Metros)

Ventos Maximos até ao momento dia 02/01/2011

*San Bernardino* *61km/h* (1639 Metros)
*La Dole* *61km/h* (1670 Metros)
*Konkordiahütte* *57km/h* (2850 Metros)

 Maiores Quantidades de Neve no Solo dia 02/01/2011

*Santis* *295cm* (2490 Metros)  
*Grimselpass* *140 cm* (1980 Metros)
*Mallogia* *89cm* (1799 Metros)
*Corviglia* *85cm* (2497 Metros)
*Mannlichen* *77cm* (2230 Metros)


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) hoje às 14h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 13,1ºC. Céu pouco nublado.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 10,1ºC e no aeroporto 11,9ºC
Bilbao nao ha dado
Santander 8,5ºC 
Barcelona 14,4ºC
Valencia 18,8ºC
Sevilla 16,4ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 20,3ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila 1030 metros 6,2ºC
Segovia 1005 metros 7,3ºC
Soria 1082 metros 9,1ºC
Leon 916 9,7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

A neve somente acima dos 1500 metros.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros.




Sistema Iberico. Ventrosa 1500 metros.




Sistema Central. Navarredonda de Gredos 1500 metros.




Pirineos. Cerler 1500 metros.


----------



## J.S. (2 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

*Middelburg, alguns flocos de neve, +1,7 C*

Tx foi 5 C, Tn...não sei porque esta agora com 1,7 C...Acho que vai atingir 
0 C esta noite.

Mais neve? Não sei, porque so ha alguns "showers" sobre o mar. MAs para amanhã e depois, expectamos neve. Depois grande incerteza: +5 ate +8 C ou -3  a +3 C durante o dia???


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Jan 2011 às 22:48)

Boa Noite 

Dia de Céu Muito Nublado com algumas abertas.

Temperatura Maxima *3,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *0,6°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste*

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 02/02/2011

*Faido* *5,6°C*
*Isole di Brissago* *5,5°C*
*Lugano* *5,0°C*

Ventos Maximos na Suiça hoje dia 02/02/2011

*La Dole* *80km/h* (1670METROS)
*San Bernardino* *74km/h* (1639METROS)
*Mesocco* *70km/h* (840METROS)

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça hoje dia 02/02/2011

*Weissbad* *2,0mm*
*Altenrhein* *2,0mm*
*Wasserauen* *1,9mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Jan 2011 às 10:07)

Bom Dia 

Finalmente o *Sol* voltou  
*Céu Pouco Nublado* com alguns *estratos*. http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *-0,9°C*
Temperatura Actual *0,0°C*
Humidade Actual *62%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 03/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-31,1°C* (1858METROS)
*Bufallora* *-26,1°C* (1970METROS)
*Zuoz* *-24,4°C* (1664METROS)
*Ulrichen* *-22,5°C* (1345METROS)
*Celerina* *-22,3°C* (1715METROS)
*La Brévine* *-22,3°C* (1050METROS)


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2011 às 11:56)

Estou em Reykjavík.
Sigo desde ontem com nevoeiro e chuvisco, e temperatura de 3ºC.

Muito menos frio aqui do que na Áustria.

Nenhuma neve no solo!
Apenas no topo das montanhas circundantes (que têm cerca de 800 metros), tudo absolutamente normal, como se nem do inverno se tratasse. Dizem os habitantes que este é mais um inverno extraordinariamente quente e sem neve, nem as tempestades de neve que a cidade costuma sofrer frequentemente.

Porquê? NAO negativo, cria uma corrente de sudoeste que desvia os ventos quentes e húmidos da Inglaterra para a Islândia. No entanto amanhã já deveremos ter aqui ventos de norte, do AA da Gronelândia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Jan 2011 às 12:10)

irpsit disse:


> Estou em Reykjavík.
> Sigo desde ontem com nevoeiro e chuvisco, e temperatura de 3ºC.
> 
> Muito menos frio aqui do que na Áustria.
> ...



Ola.Mas esta semana parece que vai ser bem fria ai e com alguma neve  isos -20

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=96&mode=1

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=96&mode=2

Aqui na Europa Central nada de grandes frios pelo menos até ao dia 15.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 12,0ºC. Céu nublado.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 7,0ºC (aeroporto 9,0ºC)
Bilbao não há dado
Santander não há dado 
Barcelona 10,2ºC
Valencia 13,4ºC
Sevilla 14,0ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 18,5ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 7,8ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 9,1ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 5,6ºC
Leon (916) 1,8ºC há névoa 

A cota de neve em geral continua a muita altitude. 
Llanaves de la Reina, Cordilheira Cantabrica 1420 metros.


----------



## Snark (3 Jan 2011 às 16:39)

Olá amigos

Día algo más cálido de la media.

Temperatura mínima: -1,1º
Temperatura máxima: 8,7º

Hemos tenido dos días muy calidos pero muy buenos para caminar por los bosques de la zona.


Un saludo a todos y Feliz 2011


----------



## J.S. (3 Jan 2011 às 18:29)

Aqui, no Middelburg (Holanda) outra vez....neve. Tmax 2,5 tmin 0,7 C. Portanto, ha sempre montanhas de neve na rua mas em geral duo esta limpo.
E não ha cobertura de neve. Mas...o terceiro dia dese mes que esta a nevar.


----------



## Snark (3 Jan 2011 às 18:45)

J.S. disse:


> Aqui, no Middelburg (Holanda) outra vez....neve. Tmax 2,5 tmin 0,7 C. Portanto, ha sempre montanhas de neve na rua mas em geral duo esta limpo.
> E não ha cobertura de neve. Mas...o terceiro dia dese mes que esta a nevar.



How is the Snow in Holland?

How many snow have you got?

Thanks


Temperatura actual en Villalba: 4,1º


----------



## irpsit (3 Jan 2011 às 19:10)

Sigo desde o extremo sudoeste da Islândia, com -3ºC.
Agora sim, finalmente muito frio!

O céu limpou durante a "tarde", e ficou uma noite gelada, com um vento forte de norte.

O vento de 40kmh provoca uma sensação térmica de cerca de -20ºC.
Está insuportável lá fora. Algumas nuvens que ainda não me deixam ver qualquer aurora boreal...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Jan 2011 às 20:38)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado alternando com periodos de maior nebulosidade e bastante mais frio.

Temperatura Maxima *0,5°C*
Temperatura Actual *-3,3°* 
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça dia 03/01/2011

*Isole di Brissago* *5,2°C*
*Ascona* *4,5°C*
*Lugano* *4,1°C*

Ventos Maximos na Suiça dia 03/01/2011

*San Bernardino* *63km/h*
*La Dole* *57km/h*
*Corvatsch* *52km/h*


----------



## cardu (4 Jan 2011 às 01:50)

boas, é impressão minha ou no fim de semana de 14 a 17 janeiro na belgica e holanda irão estar temperaturas amenas para esta época do ano?? 
Eu vou estar nesse fim de semana nestes dois países e gostava de ver tudo branquinho, mas parece que ao invés, vou apanhar um tempo tipicamente português!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Jan 2011 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

Surpresa, *Nevou* durante uma hora,nao estava previsto.*1 cm*.
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado. http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *-3,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *-1,8°C*
Humidade Actual *81%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 04/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-31°C*  (1858Metros)
*Bufallora* *-24,6°C* (1970Metros)
*St Moritz* *-23,1°C* (1705Metros)

*Cardu*,ainda falta bastante,a ultima saida do GFS ja mostra algum frio e possibilidade de neve.

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=324&mode=1

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=324&mode=2


----------



## irpsit (4 Jan 2011 às 09:59)

Sigo desde a Islândia, com -5ºC, céu ligeiramente nublado, e um vento muito forte de norte.
Bastante desagradável o frio, e a noite a começar a clarear agora que são 10horas...


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jan 2011 às 15:38)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 15,9ºC. Céu nublado e um pouco de chuva.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 6,4ºC (aeroporto 7,2ºC)
Bilbao não há dado
Santander 9,5ºC 
Barcelona 10,7ºC
Valencia 15,8ºC
Sevilla 14,3ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 17,5ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 8,1ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 7,8ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 6,4ºC
Leon (916) 4,3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jan 2011 às 15:47)

A cota de neve continua muito alta.
Muitas das estâncias de esqui estão a funcionar graças aos canhões de neve artificial.

No Sistema Iberico (cordilheira iberica) agora mesmo

Valdezcaray (provincias de Soria e Logroño). Altitude maxima da estância de esqui 2125 metros, cota minima 1530 metros.





Javalambre (na provincia de Teruel). Altidude maxima da estância de esqui 2000 metros, altitude minima 1650 metros.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Jan 2011 às 22:05)

Boa Noite 

Tarde com céu *Muito Nublado* e assim continua.

Temperatura Maxima *0,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *-0,7°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento _Nulo_

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça dia 04/01/2011

*Isole Di Brissago* *3,6°C*
*Ascona* *3,1°C*
*Quinten* *3,0°C*

Rajadas Maximas na Suiça dia 04/01/2011

*Santis* *80km/h* (2490 Metros)
*Moleson* *63km/h* (1972 Metros)
*Les Diablerets* *56km/h* (2966 Metros)


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Dados dos ultimos 30 días na cidade de Burgos. Burgos é uma das capitais provinciais mais frias e com mais neve de Espanha. Nos ultimos 30 días somente conseguiu um dia com neve no solo. 

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08075&ano=2011&mes=1&day=4&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Veremos se melhora a coisa o resto do inverno. Mas por regra geral não se pode esperar muito mais de 4 a 5 dias com neve no solo, com sorte 6 ou 7.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Jan 2011 às 09:14)

Bom Dia 

Inicio de manha de céu pouco nublado e frio 

Temperatura Minima *-5,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *-2,2°C*
Humidade Actual *85%*
Vento *Nulo*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 05/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-27,7°C* (_1858Metros_)
*Bufallora* *-24,4°C* (_1970Metros)_
*St Moritz* *-22,7°C* (_1705Metros)_


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jan 2011 às 15:19)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 16,5ºC. Hoje muita chuva e um pouco de vento.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 9,2ºC (aeroporto 9,4ºC)
Bilbao não há dado
Santander 17,1ºC  
Barcelona 12,5ºC
Valencia 14,7ºC
Sevilla 13,2ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 19,7ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 9,7ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 11,9ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 7,0ºC
Leon (916) 9,2ºC 

A cota de neve continúa moi alta. Hoje por cima dos 1900 metros.
Em Navacerrada 1900 metros no Sistema Central (Cordilheira Central) já todo é chuva e somente tem 7 cm de neve.
O link
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08215&ano=2011&mes=1&day=5&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2011 às 18:21)

Sigo da Islândia. Céu quase limpo, vento de norte hoje menos forte.

Tudo tudo gelado, mas nenhuma neve. 
Inclusivé os grandes rios congelaram e partes junto ao mar, mais abrigadas, soberbo!

Mínima matinal -9ºC, máxima -5ºC, agora -6ºC mas céu encoberto e mais ventoso


----------



## Snark (5 Jan 2011 às 19:57)

Olá a todos amigos!

Temperaturas ayer (mucha niebla)

Mínima: 2,1º
Máxima: 6º


Temperaturas hoy:

Mínima 5,5º
Maxima: 8,4º (ahora mismo)

Mañana la nieve va a caer a 2400 en Sistema Central!!! Un año malo para ver nieve. Ésto tiene que cambiar.
Mañana dan una máxima de 14º y mínima de 10º en Madrid, puede ser uno de los inicios de enero más cálidos que se recuerden.

En la TV han dicho que en las montañas de Madrid hay 5cm a 2000metros! algo totalmente increible. Solo 1994 fue parecido a este en cuanto a montañas sin nieve.



Saludos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Jan 2011 às 22:12)

Boa Noite 

A tarde tornou-se gradualmente muito nublada e a temperatura tem vindo sempre a subir.O vento rodou para Sudoeste.

Temperatura Actual e Maxima do Dia *4,0°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de *Sudoeste*

Os proximos dias serao de Chuva Fraca a Moderada e temperaturas bem amenas   O Frio acentuado previsto para este més parece nao querer vir antes do 15.

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça dia 05/01/2011 

*Moutier* *5,9°C* (537Metros)
*Le Noirmont* *5,0°C* (974Metros)
*Courtelary* *4,7°C* (685Metros)

Rajadas Maximas na Suiça dia 05/01/2011 

*Chasseral* *96km/h* (1599Metros)
*Santis* *89km/h* (2490Metros)
*La Dole* *70km/h* (1670Metros)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 10:57)

Bom Dia 

Manha marcada por céu Muito Nublado e sem Chuva ainda. http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *3,4°C*
Temperatura Actual *7,7°C*  
Humidade Actual *79%*
Vento Moderado de *Sudoeste* rajada maxima de _33km/h_

_Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 06/01/2011_

*St Moritz* *-19,8°C* (1705metros)
*Maloggia* *-19,2°C* (1799metros)
*Zuoz* *-19,2°C* (1664metros)

_Rajadas Maximas na Suiça dia 06/01/2011 (até ao momento)_

*Chasseral* *119km/h* (1599metros)
*La Dole* *94km/h* (1670metros)
*Moleson* *91km/h* (1972metros)


----------



## Snark (6 Jan 2011 às 11:52)

Día muy cálido por el centro de España.

Temperatura actual: 9,2º
LLuvia y Niebla.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 14h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 17,2ºC. Muita chuva.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 12,8ºC (aeroporto 14,4ºC)
Bilbao 20,6ºC !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Santander 14,0ºC 
Barcelona 15,6ºC 
Valencia 22,8ºC  Provavelmente a temperatura mais alta da Europa hoje.
Sevilla 17,1ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 20,0ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 13,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 13,4ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 10,4ºC
Leon (916) 10,6ºC 

O Grafico oficial de Bilbao. Ultimas 24 horas. A temperatura mínima durante a noite foi de 18ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

Hoje em Espanha toda a precipitação a 2000 metros de altitude está sendo em forma de chuva. A neve está derretendo rapidamente.


A pouca neve que fica nas estâncias de esqui das cordilheiras Cantábrica, sitema Ibérico e Sistema Central e graças a os canhões de neve artificial, incluindo a cota de 2000 metros.

Estâncias de esqui de Leitariegos na Cordilheira Cantabrica 1800 metros. Nada de neve fora das pistas.





Estâncias de esqui de Valdezcaray no Sistema Iberico. Parte alta da estancia a ums 1900 ou 2000 metros.
Tenho que rirme cada vez que leio algum comentário de um compatriota vendendo o clima das cidades e locais desta região e do interior de Espanha como se fosse pouco menos que subártico. Pois já vê. Em Janeiro e sem neve a 2.000 metros. E não por falta de precipitação e sim por altas temperaturas. A altitude máxima desta cordilheira é o Monte Moncayo de 2300 metros.





Estâncias de esqui de Sierra de Bejar no Sistema Central. 2000 metros.


----------



## irpsit (6 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

Sigo desde a Islândia com AINDA mais frio.
*-14ºC* agora ao ínicio da tarde e continua a descer, céu quase limpo e vento forte de norte, o que torna uma sensação térmica MUITO baixa. Está um frio soberbo!

Só se anda bem lá fora com várias camadas de gorros e coberturas à volta do nariz e boca. Luvas têm que ser muito grossas, e roupa térmica é obrigatória. É frio mas ainda assim não se compara à Sibéria.

Logo o tempo irá piorar, podendo nevar e até ocorrer algum blizzard. Por enquanto está tudo limpo. 

Todo o solo está congelado, rios, inclusivé os grandes, com espessas camadas de gelo. Do solo, nem as pequenas pedras se conseguem arrancar, estão coladas ao solo. As plantas e a relva (castanha) estão também altamente congeladas. Em breve postarei fotografias. De onde estou a viver vejo o Eyjafjallajokull, Katla e Hekla em frente!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jan 2011 às 15:25)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo desde a Islândia com AINDA mais frio.
> *-14ºC* agora ao ínicio da tarde e continua a descer, céu quase limpo e vento forte de norte, o que torna uma sensação térmica MUITO baixa. Está um frio soberbo!
> 
> Só se anda bem lá fora com várias camadas de gorros e coberturas à volta do nariz e boca. Luvas têm que ser muito grossas, e roupa térmica é obrigatória. É frio mas ainda assim não se compara à Sibéria.
> ...



Depois de meses e meses bastante quentes este mes de Janeiro vai ser gelado por essas bandas   
Aproveita esse fresquinho  

Neste momento até ao dia 22 de Janeiro a Islandia nao sobe da iso -12 segundo o gfs    Podera ser mes historico.


----------



## Snark (6 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

Temperatura actual: 10,1º

Impresionante el Fohën que se ha formado en la cara norte de los sistemas montañosos.
Las montañas de Madrid se están quedando sin nieve....las estaciones de Ski vacías....mucha gente puede perder el trabajo este invierno....es una situación muy preocupante.


El Fohën en Bilbao es así, no es nada de sorpresa. El norte de España con vientos del sur e isos a 850hpa altas es simplemente así.


La nieve no cae en ningún punto del centro de España hoy excepto a 2300-2400 metros.


----------



## Snark (6 Jan 2011 às 15:45)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Depois de meses e meses bastante quentes este mes de Janeiro vai ser gelado por essas bandas
> Aproveita esse fresquinho
> 
> Neste momento até ao dia 22 de Janeiro a Islandia nao sobe da iso -12 segundo o gfs    Podera ser mes historico.




jejejeje be carefull! ten cuidado no vayas a morir helado en Islandia .


----------



## Bergidum (6 Jan 2011 às 16:52)

Importantes inundaçoes em moitos puntos da Galiza, coisa que parez nao interessar o mais minimo a Ferreiro, na súa loita por demostrar a pouca neve das estaçaos de esqui peninsulares:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia/2011/01/06/00031294303540047570716.htm


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2011 às 18:35)

> *Record cold December 2010*
> 
> 5 January 2011 - Provisional figures from the Met Office issued today reveal that December 2010 has become the coldest December across the UK since the national series began in 1910.
> 
> ...



Fonte Met Office


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2011 às 18:39)

*Berlim em estado de emergência devido ao mau tempo*






O mau tempo que se faz sentir em Berlim levou a que o Corpo de Bombeiros de Berlim declarasse o estado de emergência. Pelo menos 180 pessoas ficaram feridas na sequência de acidentes provocados pela fina camada de gelo que cobriu as estradas e os aeroportos da capital alemã foram obrigados a cancelarem voos.
De acordo com o Corpo de Bombeiros, o número de telefonemas com pedidos de resgate aumentou em 50 por cento em relação aos dias normais. O gelo também provocou acidentes de trânsito noutras regiões da Alemanha. Comboios e transportes públicos também sofreram atrasos. Os aviões foram proibidos de aterrar ou descolar no aeroporto internacional de Tegel, em Berlim, durante duas horas esta manhã e 15 voos foram cancelados.

TVNET


----------



## Norther (6 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

Na Serra da Estrela a stancia de ski tb tem pouquíssima neve, até se teve de adiar o campionato nacional de ski que era este fim de semana.
Neste momento continua a chover por la, a 2000m 



 

Vamos a ver a quantidade de neve que vai cair este fim de semana, espero que meta o planalto da torre bem branquinho


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2011 às 21:30)

Bergidum disse:


> Importantes inundaçoes em moitos puntos da Galiza, coisa que parez nao interessar o mais minimo a Ferreiro, na súa loita por demostrar a pouca neve das estaçaos de esqui peninsulares:
> 
> http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/galicia/2011/01/06/00031294303540047570716.htm



Muitas precipitacións en Galiza, mas nada anormal no mes de janeiro. Na miña cidade só sumamos 12 litros.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08001&ano=2011&mes=1&day=6&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Sim interesame muito o tema das estancias de ski ja que som aficionado ao ski. Hoje ja estao pechadas quase todas as estancias da cordilheira Cantabrica.

Temperatura maxima do dia em Bilbao 21ºC. A temperatura mínima das ultimas 24 horas 18ºC!!!!!!!! Noite quase tropical no norte de Espanha no mes de janeiro!!!!

O grafico de AEMET


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jan 2011 às 22:44)

Poucas chuvas na última hora em Galiza.






No País Vasco o problema são as temperaturas. Com 19ºC sobram cobertores e savanas. Dormir pode ser incomodo. Pelo menos na minha cidade é bastante incomodo.


----------



## Snark (6 Jan 2011 às 22:48)

Norther disse:


> Na Serra da Estrela a stancia de ski tb tem pouquíssima neve, até se teve de adiar o campionato nacional de ski que era este fim de semana.
> Neste momento continua a chover por la, a 2000m
> 
> 
> ...



amigo, este año no es bueno en la peninsula para la nieve....en España hay muchos problemas para abrir las pistas de Ski también.
Es una cosa muy dificil porque pueden perder mucha gente el trabajo. 

Cercedilla es una localidad de Madrid que vive del turismo y en Invierno viven de la nieve....éste Invierno puede ser fatal para los pubs, bares y restaurantes...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Jan 2011 às 10:09)

Bom Dia

Ontem foi uma tarde de Chuva fraca a moderada que rendeu 7,1mm 

Esta Madrugada tambem choveu e levo acumulado no dia de hoje 5,5mm 
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado com abertas.

Temperatura Minima *5,7°C* 
Temperatura Actual *8,2°C* 
Humidade Actual *93%*
Vento _Nulo_

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 07/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-9,8°C* (4003metros)
*Kleines* *-9,2°C* (3883metros)
*Corvatsch* *-8,2°C* (3315metros)

Precipitaçao até ao momento na Suiça dia 07/01/2011

*Champéry* *17mm* 
*Ovronnaz* *14,8mm*
*Col de la Givrine* *10,0mm*


----------



## Bergidum (7 Jan 2011 às 13:03)

Umas imagens das inundaçoes de ontem na Galiza, hoxe podem repetir:

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/fotos/2011/01/05/01101294222649405211720.htm


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jan 2011 às 14:21)

Chuva onte em Galiza. 





Continua sendo notícia a temperatura no País Vasco. Ontem em Bilbao a temperatura minima foi 18ºC e a maxima 21ºC. Esta noite foi pior com 19ºC / 20ºC toda a noite.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

O tema da neve continua igual.

Na estação de esqui de Javalambre não há nada de neve fora das pistas a 2000 metros. Javalambre está muito perto de Teruel e também da provincia de Guadalajara no Sistema Ibérico. Um dos lugares mais frios do país. Pois já vem. Nada de neve em janeiro a 2.000 metros.


----------



## Dan (7 Jan 2011 às 14:46)

Seria estranho que as cotas de neve não estivessem muito elevadas. Este mês de Janeiro segue aqui com uma anomalia de +3ºC. No resto da Península a situação não deve ser muito diferente.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jan 2011 às 14:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Continua sendo notícia a temperatura no País Vasco. Ontem em Bilbao a temperatura minima foi 18ºC e a maxima 21ºC. Esta noite foi pior com 19ºC / 20ºC toda a noite.



Que efeito de Foehn espectacular.

A mínima em Bilbao passou de 2,1ºC no dia 4 para os 18,0ºC ontem.


----------



## Snark (7 Jan 2011 às 18:32)

Otro día cálido en Espanha y creo que en toda la Península Ibérica.

Desde 1 de Enero hasta hoy tenemos en Villalba *anomalía positiva de +3,1º*

Los sistemas montañosos de la peninsula están con muy poca nieve....algo verdaderamente raro para estar a 8 de Enero.

En cambio,* en Sierra Nevada (Sur de Iberia)*, nieva y nieva....mientras que en las montañas del norte y centro...solo llueve


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Jan 2011 às 21:53)

Boa Noite

Bem,isto esta mesmo quentinho,maxima de *13,4°C* e agora sigo com *11,5°C*   Muito quente para um més de _Janeiro_

Durante o dia esteve sempre céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.
A precipitaçao do dia nao se alterou,*5,5mm* acumulados,todos de Madrugada.

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 07/01/2011

*Délemont* *17,6°C*  
*Quinten* *17,3°C*  
*Ertsfeld* *16,8°C*  

Rajadas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 07/01/2011

*Les Diablerets* *117km/h* 
*Piz Martegnas* *111km/h* 
*Chasseral* *107km/h* 

Precipitaçoes Maximas na Suiça dia 07/01/2011

*Valposchiavo* *8,0mm*
*Robiei* *7,0mm*
*Maloggia* *6,7mm*


----------



## Snark (8 Jan 2011 às 10:57)

¿Será un invierno más cálido que el de 2006/2007?






*Temperaturas en Villalba:*
Mínima de 6,8º (+ 8º)
Actual de 7,3º
LLuvia débil


En el sur de Iberia hay hasta 4 metros de nieve en algunas pistas de ski.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2011 às 11:14)

Da Islandia sigo com -5ºC e continua o tempo extremamente ventoso e seco, apesar de encoberto agora.

Para aqueles que me perguntam, as temperaturas normais na Islandia são mais próximas do zero no Inverno ou ligeiramente negativos, com neve abundante, algo que tem rareado nos últimos anos (mudanças climáticas?) São muito frequentes as tempestades de vento. Quando o AA da Gronelândia se estabelece o tempo fica seco e muito gelado.

É como os dias ventosos de Inverno em Portugal (clima atlântico) mas com temperaturas negativas. È como as temperaturas na Europa central (frio polar) mas muito mais seco e muito mais ventoso.

Nota-se o facto extremamente invulgar de nenhuma neve ainda ter caído no sul, este Inverno. Algo que tem ocorrido nos anos anteriores (Invernos sem neve), e que mostra bem os efeitos das mudanças climáticas cá no Arctico. Além dos verões invulgarmente quentes.

ùltimos dias
1 encoberto, 3 a 5
2 nevoeiro e chuvisco, 2 a 3
3 pouco nublado, 1 a -3 tempestade de vento norte
4 céu limpo -4 a -6 
5 céu limpo -5 a -9 
6 pouco nublado -10 a -17 tempestade de vento norte
7 encoberto -4 a -6 tempestade de vento norte
8 pouco nublado -5


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2011 às 13:44)

Temperaturas de ontem no Pais Vasco.

Temperaturas minimas. Bilbao 18,1ºC






Temperaturas maximas. Bilbao 22,2ºC. Santander 20,4ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 13,2ºC. Chuva.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 10,0ºC (aeroporto 11,1ºC)
Bilbao 20,2ºC (14h) 
Barcelona 18,5ºC 
Valencia 20,6ºC .
Sevilla 18,0ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 21,3ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 8,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 10,5ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 8,3ºC
Leon (916) 8,5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jan 2011 às 14:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Temperaturas de ontem no Pais Vasco.
> 
> Temperaturas minimas. Bilbao 18,1ºC
> 
> ...



Inacreditável!
Essas temperaturas estão quanto acima do normal? 10ºC?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Boa Tarde 

Tempo anormalmente quente para a época do Ano.  

Sigo em Geneve neste dia de Abril com uma temperatura de *14,9°C*,depois de ter tido uma maxima de *16,2°C* 

Temperatura Minima *8,3°C* 
Humidade *50%*
Vento Moderado de* Sudoeste* rajada maxima de *39km/h*
Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas.

Com estas temperaturas elevadas a neve desaparece a todas as altitudes

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg 1200 metros

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500 metros


Até ao dia 20 nao se espera grandes mudancas,depois sim voltara o Inverno .A confirmar ao longo dos dias..

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=1

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=300&mode=2


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

A cota de neve continua a muita altitude por cima de 2000 metros. Somente o 1% do territorio espanhol está por cima dos 2000 metros.

Na Cordilheira Cantábrica o local com fama de ser o mais frio e com mais dias de neve é Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros e apenas 29 pessoas. Já muitos dias sem neve em dezembro 2010 e nenhum até agora em janeiro 2011.





A mesma historia em Cerler 1500 metros, Pirineo.





E o mesmo no Sistema Iberico. Javalambre 2000 metros. Somente neve artificial nas pistas.





Incluida vista de uma pista con neve artificial e pequena lagoa sen nada de gelo. 






Navacerrada 1900 metros perdeu toda a neve. 
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08215&ano=2011&mes=1&day=8&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30

Não é a primeira vez em janeiro 
Janeiro de 2007
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082150-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2007&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31

Janeiro 2004
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082150-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2004&mes=01&day=30&ndays=31

Outros anos somente um ou dois centimetros
Janeiro 2008
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=082150-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2008&mes=01&day=31&ndays=31


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2011 às 17:06)

N_Fig disse:


> Inacreditável!
> Essas temperaturas estão quanto acima do normal? 10ºC?



É razoavelmente normal...o N da peninsula, em situações de fluxo de S/SW, costuma ter situações de Fohen impressionantes ( tal como o S de França ou a zona dos Alpes)...


Mas sim...as temperaturas estão uns 9º acima da média...embora, como disse, tais variações são normais dada a geografia da zona


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2011 às 20:26)

stormy disse:


> É razoavelmente normal...o N da peninsula, em situações de fluxo de S/SW, costuma ter situações de Fohen impressionantes ( tal como o S de França ou a zona dos Alpes)...
> 
> 
> Mas sim...as temperaturas estão uns 9º acima da média...embora, como disse, tais variações são normais dada a geografia da zona



A temperatura maxima de sempre em Bilbao no mes de janeiro é 23,4ºC o día 6 de janeiro de 1999. O link de AEMET

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=1082&v=TMX&m=1

Mas Bilbao esta longe das temperaturas maximas de janeiro em cidades do Mediterrâneo. Tortosa 26ºC, Valencia 26ºC e Murcia 27ºC. Link de AEMET,

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/dato...ides_extremos?o=7228&o=9981A&o=8416&v=TMX&m=1


----------



## stormy (8 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Ferreiro disse:


> A temperatura maxima de sempre em Bilbao no mes de janeiro é 23,4ºC o día 6 de janeiro de 1999. O link de AEMET
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=1082&v=TMX&m=1
> 
> ...



Obvio..eu só me referia á costa norte da peninsula..


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jan 2011 às 23:47)

Boa Noite 

Sigo com *8,5°C*,*80% * de humidade e vento fraco de *Norte*.
Temperatura comeca a descer para niveis um pouco mais razoaveis..

O céu apresenta-se _Muito Nublado_

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 08/01/2011

*Oberwil* *17,1°C* 
*Binningen* *16,7°C* 
*Erstseld* *16,6°C* 

Rajadas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 08/01/2011

*Piz Martegnas* *96km/h*
*Les Diablerets* *94km/h*
*Etzlihutte* *89km/h*

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça hoje dia 08/01/2011

*Ascona* *6,6mm* 
*Locarno* *5,3mm* 
*Frasco* *5,2mm*


----------



## Snark (9 Jan 2011 às 03:43)

N_Fig disse:


> Inacreditável!
> Essas temperaturas estão quanto acima do normal? 10ºC?




Si amigo, es increible. Estamos teniendo un Invierno muy cálido por estos lugares.

En Bilbao el Fohën es terrible. Quizás la mínima de 18º fue record.


----------



## Snark (9 Jan 2011 às 11:04)

Poca nieve en las montañas de Madrid

*En Navacerrada esta mañana no pasaban de los 5cm*...estación de Ski cerrada, mucha gente sin trabajo, la localidad de Cercedilla (7000 habitantes, Madrid 1215msnm) vive en Invierno de la nieve....estamos en crisis y ésto es algo muy malo.

Estación de Cotos ( 1830msnm, Madrid), pocos km de Navacerrada.














Mirad lo que viene:






Quizás a finales de Enero, podamos hablar de un Enero histórico.


----------



## Snark (9 Jan 2011 às 12:02)

*Villalba*

Temperatura mínima: 3,2º 
Temperatura actual: 7,4º
Cielo: Cubierto


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2011 às 13:26)

Boa tarde!!!
Regressa a neve as estações de esqui espanholas.

Em Leitariegos na Cordilheira Cantabrica há neve a 1520 metros,





Mas a neve Não atinge um dos locais habitados a maior altura na Cordilheira Cantabrica. Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros continua sem neve,


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2011 às 13:33)

Snark disse:


> Si amigo, es increible. Estamos teniendo un Invierno muy cálido por estos lugares.
> 
> En Bilbao el Fohën es terrible. Quizás la mínima de 18º fue record.



La mínima de 18,1 ºC del día 7 de enero supone el récord absoluto como mínima más alta para el mes de enero en la estación de Bilbao "Aeropuerto" (estación con el siguiente período de funcionamiento: 1947-2010). El anterior récord era de 17,4 ºC y databa del 24 de enero de 1960.

Los 22,2 ºC del mismo día 7 suponen la tercera máxima más alta de la historia de la estación en enero tras los 23,4 ºC del 6 de enero de 1999 y los 22,3 ºC del 31 de enero de 1995. Tercera posición que comparte con otros tres registros (de 1948, 1971 y otro de 1999).

Por cierto, y ya que estamos, los 23,4 ºC que tiene Bilbao (43º 17' N) de máxima absoluta para el mes de enero no suponen el valor máximo para Europa a estas latitudes. Sin ir muy lejos ni bucear mucho tenemos que en Pau (Francia, 43º 18' N) se alcanzaron los 24,5 ºC el 17 de enero de 1930. O los 25,0 ºC de Perpiñán (42º 41' N) el 29 de enero de 1944.

Incluso a más latitud (44º 55' N) tenemos en Piacenza (Italia) un valor idéntico de 23,4 ºC de máxima en enero de 1983.

Abraços


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2011 às 13:47)

Pek disse:


> La mínima de 18,1 ºC del día 7 de enero supone el récord absoluto como mínima más alta para el mes de enero en la estación de Bilbao "Aeropuerto" (estación con el siguiente período de funcionamiento: 1947-2010). El anterior récord era de 17,4 ºC y databa del 24 de enero de 1960.
> 
> Los 22,2 ºC del mismo día 7 suponen la tercera máxima más alta de la historia de la estación en enero tras los 23,4 ºC del 6 de enero de 1999 y los 22,3 ºC del 31 de enero de 1995. Tercera posición que comparte con otros tres registros (de 1948, 1971 y otro de 1999).
> 
> ...



Assim é. Mas a minima de 18,1ºC de Bilbao acho que sim pode ser record de Europa a essa latitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

Hoje dia mais frio. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 12,1ºC. Sol.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 8,1ºC (aeroporto 8,6ºC)
Bilbao 10,8ºC (14h) 
Barcelona 17,9ºC 
Valencia 18,9ºC .
Sevilla 14,2ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 17,3ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 6,5ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 9,4ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 9,6ºC
Leon (916) 5,9ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Jan 2011 às 15:44)

Boa Tarde

Dia de *Chuva Moderada* aqui por *Geneve.*
Acumulados até ao momento *12,3mm* 

A temperatura esta mais baixa em comparaçao com os dias anteriores,mas ainda bem acima do  normal para a época.
A cota esta situa-se a uns *1200metros*, em descida.

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg


Temperatura Minima *5,5°C*
Temperatura Actual *7,7°C* 
Humidade Actual *90%*

Vento Moderado de *Sudoeste*
Chuva Moderada


----------



## Snark (9 Jan 2011 às 16:28)

Olá a todos!

La temperatura baja ya a niveles más normales de Enero

a las 17:00:
_
Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000habitantes)_

Temperatura:5,8º


----------



## Snark (9 Jan 2011 às 19:59)

Olá a todos, nevando de manera fuerte en las montañas de Madrid sobre 1100 metros.

*Temperatura actual: 3,9º*

LLoviendo fuerte, quizás vemos algunos copos esta noche.
*
Temperatura en Segovia: 2,6º* y lloviendo fuerte quizás nieva esta noche

Nevando en localidades como San Rafael Y El Espinar (10.000 habitantes, 1200metros, Segovia)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Jan 2011 às 23:00)

Boa Noite 

Chuva Moderada até às 22h.Agora sigo com céu muito nublado.
*26,2mm* acumulados,bastante bom. 

Temperatura a descer ligeiramente *5,1°C*
*96%* de humidade.
Vento *Nulo*.

*Cota de neve a 1000metros*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 09/01/2011

*Solvayhuttle* *-13,9°C* 
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-12,3°C* 
*Konkordiahutte* *-8,4°C*

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça dia 09/01/2011

*Quinten* *16,3°C* 
*Altdorf* *16,3°C* 
*Flums* *16,2°C*

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça dia 09/01/2011

*Col de la Givrine* *30,4mm* 
*Berolle* *29,4mm*
*Genève-Cointrin* *26,4mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Jan 2011 às 13:36)

Bom Dia 

Céu totalmente encoberto,sem precipitaçao.

Temperatura Minima *4,7°C*
Temperatura Actual *6,5°C*
Humidade Actual *88%*
Vento Fraco de *Norte*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 10/01/2011

*Solvayhuttle* *-15,3°C* 
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-14,1°C* 
*Jungfraujoch* *-12,4°C* 

Precipitaçao Acumulada na Suiça dia 10/01/2011 (neste momento)

*San Bernardino* *20,0mm* 
*Ascona* *19,2mm*
*Rossa* *19,0mm*


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Jan 2011 às 14:51)

Hoje dia mais frio em Espanha. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 15,2ºC. Um pouco de vento e ceu nublado.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 5,7ºC (aeroporto 7,2ºC) 
Bilbao 14,1ºC (14h) 
Barcelona 13,7ºC 
Valencia 18,0ºC .
Sevilla 16,5ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 19,1ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 6,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 5,9ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 6,0ºC
Leon (916) 4,3ºC 

Agora a cota de neve continua por cima dos 1500 metros.

Llanaves de la Reina (Cordilheira Cantabrica) 1420 metros





Cerler (Pirineo de Aragon) 1500 metros




No Sistema Iberico, Sistema Central e Sierra Nevada a neve ainda em mais altitude.

Nas cidades espanholas a maior altitude nada de neve estes dias. Como a grande maioria dos dias de inverno todo é chuva. Sim neva mas poucas vezes assenta a neve no solo. Incluso cando neva muito a os poucos dias ja se derrete. Essa é a realidade e a proba esta nas webcasm. Mas há anos mellores. Agora Segovia e Soria


----------



## Snark (10 Jan 2011 às 22:10)

_*Datos Provincia de Madrid*_:

Temperaturas:

Cercedilla (1220msnm): *6º Fohën* _*LLuvia débil*_
Getafe (620msnm): *5,8º* _*Niebla*_
Madrid NE (720msnm): *5,6º* _*Niebla*_
Villalba (900msnm): *4,4º* _*Niebla*_
El Escorial (1000msnm): *3,1* _*Niebla*_
_*
mi barrio de Villalba 4,0º*_ (subiendo), niebla ligera.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2011 às 23:08)

A discussão sobre a diversidade climática em Espanha foi movida para um tópico mais adequado ao assunto. 

 Diversidade climática em Espanha


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Jan 2011 às 23:18)

Boa Noite 

Céu muito nublado foi a nota deste dia.Sem registo de precipitaçao.

Temperatura Maxima *7,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,9°C*
Humidade Actual *92%*
Vento *Nulo*

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça dia 10/01/2011

*Saint Maurice* *8,6°C*
*Aigle* *7,5°C*
*Sion* *7,3°C*

Precipitaçao Maximas na Suiça dia 10/01/2011

*San Bernardino* *24,5mm*
*Ascona* *22,7mm*
*Rossa* *22,1mm*


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

Boa tarde!!!
As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 14h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 14,3ºC. Chuva.

Principais cidades do paísMadrid 13,0ºC (aeroporto 14,4ºC) 
Bilbao 13,3ºC (13h) 
Barcelona 13,8ºC 
Valencia 21,2ºC  Provavelmente a temperatura maxima de Europa.
Sevilla nao há dado
Malaga (Puerto) 18,5ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 9,8ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 9,1ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 8,5ºC
Leon (916) 10,3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Jan 2011 às 14:36)

A cota de neve continua en geral por cima de 1500 metros.

As webcams agora.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Nada de neve em Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros





Pirineo. Nada de neve en Cerler 1500 metros. Sim nevou de noite em picos pertos por cima de 1700 metros mais ou menos.





Sistema Central. Navarrendonda de Gredos 1560 metros. Nada de neve.






No Sistema Iberico nao há quase nada de neve nos 2000 metros. Somente a neve artificial das estancias de ski. Javalambre. Parte alta da estancia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Jan 2011 às 18:16)

Boa Noite 

Outro dia de Chuva fraca a moderada  Acumulados *5,5mm até ao momento.*
Continua a Chover 

Temperatura Minima *3,1°C*
Temperatura Maxima *5,0°C*

Temperatura Actual *4,3°C*
Humidade Actual *93%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 11/01/2011

*Kleines Matterhorn* *-17,9°C*
*Solvayhutte* *-17,5°C*
*Glattalp* *-16,1°C*


----------



## Snark (11 Jan 2011 às 21:10)

Buenas tardes. Otro día cálido en el centro de España.

*Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000 habitantes):*
Temperatura mínima: 5,1º
Temperatura máxima: 11,4º
Media del día: 8,25º 

Anomalía desde 1 de Enero: +3,1º

Hoy todo lluvia a menos de 2000 metros.


----------



## irpsit (12 Jan 2011 às 00:10)

Sigo com ventos muito fortes de leste, e temperaturas agora bem quentes, de *-3ºC*, e céu ligeiramente nublado. 

Nos últimos dias, com a entrada polar, as temperaturas desceram até aos* -17ºC* e tudo está congelado. Até ontem, as máximas rondaram sempre os *-8ºC*. Agora, uma tempestade do Atlântico aproxima-se. O vento está com 70km/h e rajada máxima de *90km/h*, já assusta lá fora, mas o vento irá aumentar ainda mais amanhã sendo previsto chegar aos *140km/h*, com a entrada da depressão em cheio. Nos últimos dias os ventos sopraram sempre fortes à volta dos 50km/h.

Imaginem a sensação térmica.

Isto aqui o clima não é brincadeira!


----------



## Snark (12 Jan 2011 às 10:37)

Otro día muy cálido en Iberia.

Día típico de mediados de Abril

*Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900msnm)*

Temperatura mínima: 5,6º (+6,8º)
Temperatura máxima: 10,6º (+3,3º)
Temperatura actual: 10,6º
Cielo: Despejado 
Viento: calma
*Nieve:* sobre 2000 metros, *como un día de mediados de Mayo*.


*Solo hay invierno en Sierra Nevada (Sur de Iberia):*


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2011 às 14:35)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 14h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 16,5ºC. Ceu nublado e pouca chuva.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 11,6ºC (aeroporto 13,7ºC) 
Bilbao 14,2ºC (13h) 
Barcelona 16,1ºC 
Valencia 20,5ºC .
Sevilla 11,2ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 20,6ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 11,3ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 11,6ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 11,8ºC
Leon (916) 6,4ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Há pouca neve a 1800 metros de altitude. Somente a cordhilleira do Pirineo estao um pouco melhor a esa altitude. Serra Nevada estao bem graças à sua elevada altitude de entre 2100 e mais de 3000 metros.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Webcam de Fuente De 1840 metros. No fundo da webcam estão os Picos de Europa. Os Picos de Europa chegan a 2600 metros





Sistema Central. Estancia de ski de Navacerrada 1800 metros. Somente há restos de neve en areas de sombra.


----------



## Snark (12 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

*Villalba*

Temperatura mínima:5,6º (+6,8º)
Temperatura máxima: 13,8º (+6,5º)
Media del día: 9,7º
Cielo despejado

Atardecer precioso


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Jan 2011 às 17:41)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia *Ameno*,este més de Janeiro esta a ser um desastre em relaçao ao *Frio*. 

Céu muito nublado foi a tonica do dia.

Temperatura Minima *2,7°C*
Temperatura Maxima *7,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *6,6°C*
Humidade Actual *78%*
Vento fraco de _Sudoeste_

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 12/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-19,1°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-17,7°C*
*Jungfraujoch* *-15,7°C*

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça dia 12/01/2011 (até ao momento)

*Santis * *14mm*
*Col de la Givrine* *7,4mm*
*Les Ponts de Martel* *5,4mm*


----------



## Snark (12 Jan 2011 às 18:11)

*Sierra de Gredos (Sistema Central) *
La foto fue tomada hoy por un compañero del foro Español.
a 2100 metros hay 2 metros de nieve.
El monte más alto de Gregos supera los 2500 metros (El Almanzor).


----------



## irpsit (12 Jan 2011 às 20:06)

Pressão a 992, ventos bastante fortes à volta dos 60 km/h com rajadas até aos 80km/h.
Céu encoberto e temperatura de -1ºC

À espera da neve que ainda não caiu muito este inverno no sul da Islândia (ver o solo sem qualquer neve, apesar da entrada polar de -17ºC é algo que pareça estranho não?)

Aqui na Islândia as temperaturas podem mudar drasticamente dependendo do vento


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

Bela foto Snark


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

Webcam da estancia de esquí de Sierra de Béjar hoje, perto de Gredos, na cota de 2000 metros. Fóra das pistas 5 ou 10 centimetros como muito.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Jan 2011 às 13:24)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente,de inicio de Setembro,céu muito nublado por nuvens medias e altas com boas abertas.

Temperatura Minima *6,3°C* 

Temperatura Actual e Maxima *12,1°C*   

Humidade Actual *75%*

Vento fraco de _Sudoeste_

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça ontem dia 12/01/2011

*Lopagno* *10,9°C* 
*Bellinzona* *10,3°C*
*Mosogno* *10,1°C*

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça ontem dia 12/01/2011

*Etzlihutte* *42,4mm* 
*Klewenalp* *32,8mm* 
*Murg* *32mm*


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2011 às 14:24)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 14h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 15,1ºC. Ceu nublado mas sem chuva.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 10,5ºC (aeroporto 11,2ºC) 
Bilbao 16,0ºC (13h) 
Barcelona 15,7ºC 
Valencia 21,7ºC Temperatura maxima em Europa
Sevilla 16,8ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 19,0ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 14,3ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 11,8ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 12,5ºC
Leon (916) 7,3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Jan 2011 às 14:30)

A cota de neve continua muito elevada.

Webcams na cordilheira cantabrica.
Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros nada de neve





Fuente De 1840 metros. Pouca neve.





No Sistema Iberico é muito pior. Nao há neve nos 2000 metros. Bem, há neve, mas artificial.

Javalambre. Perto de Teruel






Valdezcaray. Perto de Soria.


----------



## Snark (13 Jan 2011 às 18:15)

MSantos disse:


> Bela foto Snark



Obrigado amigo, pero no es mía, está en el foro Español de Seguimeteo.


Gredos siempre tiene suerte con la nieve, en Madrid a 2400 metros hay 60cm...Pero la Sierra de Gredos sobre 2000 metros siempre tiene más nieve.


Día muy cálido hoy en el centro de España

*Villalba:*
Temperatura mínima: 1,1º (+2,3º)
Temperatura máxima: 15,2º (+7,9º)
Temperatura actual: 7,8º
Cielo: Despejado

*Cantalojas (localidades de España con mínimas más bajas)*
Temperatura mínima: -3,8º
Temperatura máxima: 15,8º
Actual (18:00): 3,6º

Resumen: Día muy cálido en toda Iberia, temperaturas muy por encima de los valores normales, un día típico de Abril.
La nieve sigue faltando en la mayoría de nuestras montañas.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Jan 2011 às 22:34)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu muito nublado.

Temperatura Actual *8,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *95%*
Vento Nulo

A partir de amanha preve-se uma ligeira descida das temperaturas minimas,mas continuarao positivas   Tempo anticiclonico,sem sinais de frio... 
Tirem-nos deste pesadelo.  

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 13/01/2011

*Gondo* *16,3°C* 
*Castasegna* *15,3°C* 
*Faido* *14,8°C* 

Precipitacoes maximas na Suiça dia 13/01/2011

*Runenberg* *10mm* 
*Ricken* *9,4mm* 
*Sax* *9,4mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Jan 2011 às 12:40)

Bom Dia 

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas (alguns cirrus,cirrostratus e pequenos cumulos humilis tambem) e temperatura a subir gradualmente 

Temperatura Minima *6,6°C*
Temperatura Actual e Maxima *10,9°C* 
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Nulo

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 14/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-12,7°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-10,8°C*
*Jungfraujoch* *-8,0°C*

Precipitaçao maxima na Suiça hoje dia 14/01/2011 (até ao momento)

*Santis* *9,0mm*
*Altenrhein* *7,5mm*
*Mohlin* *7,5mm*


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 15:02)

Boa tarde. As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 15,2ºC. Ceu nublado mas sem chuva.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 13,0ºC (aeroporto 14,4ºC) 
Bilbao 17,2ºC (14h) de novo alta temperatura 
Barcelona 15,4ºC 
Valencia 18,1ºC .
Sevilla 16,0ºC (14h)
Malaga (Puerto) 20,2ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 12,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 12,7ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 16,6ºC Boa temperatura 
Leon (916) 7,6ºC 

O grafico de Soria


----------



## Snark (14 Jan 2011 às 15:06)

Hoy por la mañana, parecían los campos y bosques nevados...había mucha escarcha en el suelo.

Otro día más cálido y con gran inversión térmica en el centro de Iberia.

*Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000habitantes)*

Temperatura mínima: -0,7º
Temperatura máxima: 13,1º
Temperatura acutal: 10,5º
Cielo: Despejado


*Soria:16,6!!!* *Es una de las ciudades más frías de España* (La máxima de Soria es de 20,0º Enero de 1944)

Este mes va a ser histórico, tengo curiosidad como acabará Enero .


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 15:07)

A cota de neve em Espanha continua en geral muito por cima de 1500 metros.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros.





Pirineo. Cerler 1540 metros.





No Sistema Iberico é pior.
Estancia de ski de Valdezcaray, perto das cidades de Soria e Burgos. Parte alta da estancia 2000 metros. Fora das pistas nao há quase nada de neve.


----------



## Snark (14 Jan 2011 às 15:16)

Ferreiro disse:


> A cota de neve em Espanha continua en geral muito por cima de 1500 metros.
> 
> Cordilheira Cantabrica. Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros.
> 
> ...



1500? l*a cota de nieve ahora mismo está sobre los 2000 metros* en 3/4 partes de España


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Jan 2011 às 23:01)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura Actual *10,2°C*  incrivéis estas temperaturas..
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento fraco de *Sudoeste*

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 14/01/2011

*Mosogno* *13,7°C* 
*Basel* *12,8°C* 
*Costa Borgnone* *12,7°C* 

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça hoje dia 14/01/2011

*Santis* *11mm* 
*Altenrhein* *10,2mm*
*Mohlin* *9,9mm*


----------



## N_Fig (14 Jan 2011 às 23:42)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado.
> 
> ...



Não deve ser muito comum, mas eu tenho uma temperatura cerca de 1ºC abaixo da tua.


----------



## Snark (15 Jan 2011 às 08:59)

Olá a todos.


*Villalba:*

Temperatura mínima: -0,8º
Temperatua actual: 4,4º
Cielo: Despejado

Tendremos otro día más de temperaturas muy suaves.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Jan 2011 às 12:08)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia primaveril,com céu limpo.Nestes primeiros 15 dias de Janeiro so tive tres minimas negativas,e 9 dias com maximas superiores a 10°C 
No entanto pareçe que esta segunda decada do més vai ser fria e com neve,é capaz de equilibrar um pouco a media do més..

Temperatura Minima *3,5°C*
Temperatura Actual *10,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento fraco de _Leste_

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg 

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 15/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-16,2°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-14,5°C*
*Jungfraujoch* *-13°C*

Precipitaçao Maxima na Suiça hoje dia 15/01/2011 (de momento)

*Bisisthal* *11,5mm*
*Muotathal* *10,4mm*
*Wasserauen* *10mm*


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2011 às 12:24)

Sigo desde a Islândia com temperaturas entre os 1 e 5ºC positivos.
Não há maneira de nevar. Ontem choveu e até já dá para andar sem casaco na rua.

*Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que não neva cá?* Nem com vento de norte! E eu estou no interior da ilha. Ontem registaram-se 9ºC na costa. Isto depois de ter tido mínimas de 17 negativos há cinco dias atrás.
NÃO HÁ PACIÊNCIA!

Os islandeses dizem-me que há 5-10 anos que deixou de nevar no inverno, quando dantes nevava com acumulações de até um metro. As massas de sudoeste trazem ar muito mais quente do que dantes.

Já os verões também registam também subidas de temperaturas muito anormais.

Não há dúvida. No Árctico o aquecimento global é MUITO MAIS INTENSO do que no resto da Europa. Os glaciares cá recuam cerca de 100-150 metros por ano!!!

E ainda há gajos por aí a por em causa o aquecimento no Árctico.


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Jan 2011 às 12:47)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo desde a Islândia com temperaturas entre os 1 e 5ºC positivos.
> Não há maneira de nevar. Ontem choveu e até já dá para andar sem casaco na rua.
> 
> *Alguém me consegue explicar porque é que não neva cá?* Nem com vento de norte! E eu estou no interior da ilha. Ontem registaram-se 9ºC na costa. Isto depois de ter tido mínimas de 17 negativos há cinco dias atrás.
> ...



  Interessante eu sempre imaginei que era muito frio ai na islandia e ainda dizem que a corrente do golfo esta a enfraquecer


----------



## Snark (15 Jan 2011 às 12:52)

Todo sigue igual en este Enero del 2011.

Temperatura actual: 13,9º y subiendo

La gente en la calle va en camisa y deja el abrigo en casa...no estamos en Abril no, estamos en ENERO!

Es normal uno o dos días así en Enero pero llevamos ya con temperaturas muy altas desde el 1 de Enero.

Desde 1 de Enero anomalía de +3,5º.

Pero, hay esperanzas!!: Puede venir el Invierno!


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2011 às 15:02)

Boa tarde!!! As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 16,1ºC. Ceu limpo.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 11,8ºC (aeroporto 13,1ºC) 
Bilbao 16,6ºC (14h)  
Barcelona 16,7ºC 
Valencia 15,5ºC .
Sevilla 14,4ºC 
Malaga (Puerto) 21,0ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 13,2ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 10,6ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 14,0ºC 
Leon (916) 6,1ºC 


A neve no solo somente a muita altitude. No sistema iberico por cima dos 2000 metros. O pico mais alto do Sistema Iberica é de 2300 metros. Assim que pouca neve há ali.

Webcams hoje.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros.





Sistema Iberico. Javalambre 2000 metros.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Jan 2011 às 18:31)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu limpo e a temperatura a descer a bom ritmo..
Temperatura Maxima *11,2°C* 
Temperatura Actual *5,7°C*
Humidade Actual *80%*
Vento _Nulo_


----------



## Snark (15 Jan 2011 às 19:04)

Otro día muy cálido en el centro de Iberia.

*Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900metros)*

Temperatura mínima: 0,1º (+1,4º)
Temperatura máxima: 15º (+7,7º)
Temperatura actual (20:02): 6,3º


*Cantalojas (Guadalajara, 1320metros)
*
Temperatura mínima: -6,4º
Temperatura máxima: 14,2º
Temperatura 18:45 : 2,7º


Otro día muy cálido que se va. Tenemos Primavera hasta el Martes.


----------



## irpsit (15 Jan 2011 às 19:17)

O clima na Islândia é fresco no verão, à volta dos 10-15º, e frio no inverno, à volta dos -5 a 0º, "temperado" pela corrente do golfo.

Independente da corrente do golfo, o clima aqui está notoriamente a aquecer, mais do que no resto na Europa, tal como dizem os cientistas. E os glaciares a recuar imenso de ano para ano. Basta estar cá fisicamente para comprovar isso. O que acontece é as massas de sudoeste cada vez transportam mais "calor". Daí a ausência de neve. 

Sigo com 0º, vento fraco e céu pouco nublado. Mas pressão muito baixa, à volta dos 960 mb, portanto voltámos à situação do NAO positivo.

Em Dezembro a pressão rondava os 1020 mb.






cubensis disse:


> Interessante eu sempre imaginei que era muito frio ai na islandia e ainda dizem que a corrente do golfo esta a enfraquecer


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Jan 2011 às 23:32)

Boa Noite

Nevoeiro pouco denso.

Temperatura Actual *1,0* Um pouco de frio por fim..
Humidade Actual *92%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 15/01/2011

*Lopagno* *15,5°C* 
*Acquarossa* *14,4°C* 
*Mosogno* *14,3°C* 

Precipitacoes maximas na Suiça hoje dia 15/01/2011

*Bisisthal* *12,2mm*
*Muotathal* *11,1mm*
*Wasserauen* *10,8mm*


----------



## Snark (16 Jan 2011 às 03:27)

Increible, amen.

Madrid estaría colapsada por la nieve con este mapa....son muchos días...pero tras un inicio de Enero parecido a Abril...ver estos mapas dan esperanzas


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Jan 2011 às 13:15)

Bom Dia

Minima negativa (enfim!!) *-1,7°C*

Céu limpo,temperatura agradavel,*8,5°C*
Humidade *70%*
Vento Nulo

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg 

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 16/01/2011

*St Moritz* *-12,0°C*
*Sils* *-11,3°C*
*Zuoz* *-11,3°C*

O panorama de neve na media montanha é desastroso para a época do ano em que estamos,especialmente na cordilheira do Jura.

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg 1200 metros

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500 metros


A partir dos 2500 metros nos Alpes ai sim existe grande quantidade de neve ainda..

*Santis* *305cm*  (2490metros)
*Les Diablerets* *218cm* (2966metros)
*Grimselpass* *145cm* (1980metros)
*Les Attelas* *121cm* (2733metros)
*Titlis* *118cm* (3040metros)


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2011 às 14:07)

As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 14,2ºC. Ceu cuberto e muito vento.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 10,2ºC (aeroporto 12,0ºC) 
Bilbao 17,0ºC (13h)  
Barcelona 13,3ºC 
Valencia 13,0ºC .
Sevilla sem dado 
Malaga (Puerto) 18,6ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 12,2ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 10,2ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 12,5ºC 
Leon (916) 3,7ºC  há névoa


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2011 às 14:16)

A neve no solo continua a muita altitude.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Fuente De 1840 metros. Os picos sao os Picos de Europa que alcançan 2600 metros.






Pirieno catalán. Webcam do Refugio de montaña Viados 1760 metros. O grande monte é o pico Posets-Llardana de 3375 metros. É um dos picos mais altos do territorio espanhol.





Aínda que há muita neve no pico Posets, no verao perde toda a acumulaçao de neve. Esta e uma foto do verao. Somente conserva un minusculo geleiro de uma hectarea de superficie.


----------



## irpsit (16 Jan 2011 às 16:36)

Sigo da Islândia com -1ºC e freezing rain que entretanto parou. Tudo cheio de gelo no solo, e uns bocadinhos de neve ali e acolá, que caiu durante a noite. O dia está muito agradável, pois não há qualquer vento.







Aqui fica uma imagem da Islândia no Inverno.
Sem neve. Nua, despida, com algumas coníferas e sobretudo tundra
Ao fundo, um lago congelado, mas sem qualquer neve no solo.
Pois ainda não nevou neste Inverno... só chuva


----------



## belem (16 Jan 2011 às 16:40)

Deve ter muita influência da Corrente do Golfo, essa região.
Mas mesmo assim, comparando com referências históricas, existem muito mais episódios de neve nessa zona, não?
Será usual nevar aí, todos os anos?


----------



## Snark (16 Jan 2011 às 20:53)

> Pois ainda não nevou neste Inverno... só chuva



Igual que en tu tierra amigo...en Iberia tenemos un Enero muy cálido. Con anomalías de +3º.

*Villalba:*
Temperatura máxima: 12,2º
Temperatura mínima: 1,8º
Temperatura actual: 3,5º

*Cantalojas*

Temperatura máxima: 12,7º
Temperatura mínima: -2,0º
Temperatura 20:30: -0,9º

Anomalías positivas en Madrid entre +2º y +3,5º desde el 1 de Janeiro.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Jan 2011 às 23:09)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu limpo e temperatura em consideravel descida
Temperatura Actual *0,5°C*
Humidade Actual *93%*
Vento Nulo

Temperatura Maxima *10,1°C* 

Esta semana vai ser marcada pelo regresso do *Frio* mas com tempo seco.A partir do meio da semana minimas ligeiramente negativas(-1,-2) e maximas ligeiramente positivas (1,2).Frio mas sem excesso.O vento de Nordeste voltara tambem.

Temperaturas Maximas hoje dia 16/01/2011

*Murren* *15°C* 
*Disentis* *14,2°C* 
*Mosogno* *13,4°C* 

Nao ocorreu precipitaçao em nenhuma parte da Suiça neste dia.

Até amanha


----------



## AnDré (16 Jan 2011 às 23:58)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A partir dos 2500 metros nos Alpes ai sim existe grande quantidade de neve ainda..
> 
> *Santis* *305cm*  (2490metros)



Se não estou em erro é o local da Suíça onde mais chove. Quase 3000mm anuais.
Isso associado à altitude, faz também desse lugar a estação que mais neve acumula.
Chega a ter uma altitude de neve superior a 400cm.


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2011 às 09:40)

Finalmente caíu ontem uma bela nevada.
Deixou tudo branco e uma camada de 3cm. Pouco ainda. 

Durante a noite, o céu clareou e a temperatura desceu até a uma mínima actual de -7ºC. Mas como não há vento, dá para andar na rua sem casaco.

Entretanto enquanto amanhece caí agora um pequeno aguaceiro de neve.

O pior é que as previsões dão novamente chuva para daqui a dois dias...
A pressão qie registou um mínimo de *965mb* anteontem, hoje está em 990mb.

Foi a pressão mais baixa que alguma vez experienciei.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Jan 2011 às 10:29)

AnDré disse:


> Se não estou em erro é o local da Suíça onde mais chove. Quase 3000mm anuais.
> Isso associado à altitude, faz também desse lugar a estação que mais neve acumula.
> Chega a ter uma altitude de neve superior a 400cm.



Certissimo 
A média anual de precipitaçao é de 2900mm,para ser mais exacto 
é de longe a estaçao que acumula mais neve.Ainda ha nao muito tempo,em 1999, em finais de Abril, esteve com uma acumulaçao de *820cm!*  

Sigo com céu limpo e um pouco mais frio.
Temperatura Minima *-2,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *4,9°C*
Humidade Actual *86%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 17/01/2011

*Sils* *-16,7°C*
*Glattalp* *-14°C*
*Silvaplana* *-12,9°C*

Sem registo de Precipitaçao até ao momento.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2011 às 15:17)

As temperaturas segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) às 15h são 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 15,9ºC. Agradável.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 6,7ºC (aeroporto 5,5ºC) há névoa, coisa muito rara em Madrid
Bilbao 18,6ºC  de novo uma alta temperatura  
Barcelona 12,1ºC a regiao do mediterraneo comenza a enfriarse
Valencia 13,5ºC .
Sevilla sem dado 
Malaga (Puerto) 17,1ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 10,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 10,6ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 10,1ºC 
Leon (916) 5,7ºC há névoa


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2011 às 15:20)

A neve está a muita altitude.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Fuente De 1840 metros






Pirineo. Cerler 1540 metros


----------



## Snark (17 Jan 2011 às 21:33)

En Madrid (ciudad) ha sido un día frío gracias a la niebla. Pero en general ha sido un día más cálido de lo normal en el resto del centro de España.

*
Villalba:
*
Temperatura Mínima: 0,1º (+0,8º)
Temperatura Máxima: 9,6º (+2,3º)
Media del día: 4,8º 


*Cantalojas*

Temperatura mínima: -3,8º
Temperatura máxima: 9,9º


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2011 às 21:36)

Sigo com -7ºC e aguaceiros algo intensos de neve, durante todo o dia e noite.
Acumulação 8cm.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Jan 2011 às 10:00)

Bom Dia

Bastante nevoeiro neste inicio de manha que comeca a dissipar-se.

Temperatura Minima *-2,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *2,3°C*
Humidade Actual *92%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça ontem dia 17/01/2011

*Chur* *12,9°C* 
*Lopagno* *12,9°C*
*Mosogno* *12,6°C*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 18/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-14,3°C*
*Zuoz* *-13,9°C*
*Sils* *-13,3°C*


----------



## Bergidum (18 Jan 2011 às 10:53)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo da Islândia com -1ºC e freezing rain que entretanto parou. Tudo cheio de gelo no solo, e uns bocadinhos de neve ali e acolá, que caiu durante a noite. O dia está muito agradável, pois não há qualquer vento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esas coníferas que aparecem na foto son autóctonas de Islandia ou intoducidas? Pensé que  em Islandia só ficaban de forma natural Sorbus e Betula....


----------



## irpsit (18 Jan 2011 às 13:52)

Na Islândia, árvores nativas só bétulas e salgueiros anões. O resto é tudo introduzido.

O país estava florestado em cerca de 30-40% há mil anos, mas agora só está 0.5%. Quase toda a floresta original foi destruída pelos humanos, e dificilmente se pode recuperar devido à elevada erosão e clima agressivo.


Sigo com -7º (bem mais baixo que o previsto) e céu encoberto.
Ontem caíu um blizzard à noite, e sigo com 15cm de neve acumulada em apenas 24 horas.

Vem aí outro sistema frontal de sudoeste, mas é prevista chuva e grande subida das temperaturas. Vamos a ver o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Jan 2011 às 14:27)

Hoje mais frio en Espanha. Mais a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) nao tem dados desde as 12 da manha.

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA ás 12 h. 11,8ºC. Ceu nublado.

Está nevando por cima dos 1600 metros na Cordilheira Cantabrica. Portanto ainda nao há neve en Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros






Tampouco há neve en Reinosa, Segovia e Soria.

Reinosa 850 metros. 




Segovia 1005 metros






Soria 1082 metros


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Boa Noite

Nevoeiro que se dissipou rapidamente,a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado (nuvens altas)

Temperatura Maxima *7,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *1,9°C*
Humidade Actual *95%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 18/01/2011

*Stabio* *11°C*
*Lopagno* *10,8°C*
*Mosogno* *10,3°C*

Mais um dia que nao ocorreu precipitaçao na Suiça.


----------



## Snark (19 Jan 2011 às 11:35)

Otro día cálido en el centro de Espanha.
*
Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900metros)*
Temperatura mínima: 2,8º (+4,1º)
Temperatura actual: 8,6º
Cielo: Cubierto

*Anomalía desde 1 de Enero: +3,5º* (En Madrid ciudad la anomalía es menor gracias a los días de niebla)

Un Enero muy cálido en toda la península. Ahora viene entrada fría, fría pero seca. Puede ser el primer Enero sin nieve en mi ciudad desde hace 16 años.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2011 às 14:28)

Hoje segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) ás 14h.

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 13,7ºC. Ceu nublado.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 7,2ºC (aeroporto 9,3ºC) 
Bilbao 11,2ºC (13h)  
Barcelona 13,8ºC 
Valencia 13,7ºC .
Sevilla 15,2ºC 
Malaga (Puerto) 18,0ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 9,6ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 8,6ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 6,7ºC 
Leon (916) 7,7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Jan 2011 às 14:33)

A cota de neve continua baijando mas com lentitude. Há neve por cima de 1600 metros.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Fuente De 1840 metros





Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros. Aínda nao nevou em Janeiro de 2011 em Llanaves. 





No Sistema Ibericao a neve no solo fica somente por cima de 2000 metros.







A neve aínda está longe das cidades espanholas mais frias e a mais altitude.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

Boa Tarde

Dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.

Temperatura Maxima *7,8°C*
Temperatura Minima *-1,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *1,9°C*
Humidade Actual *58%*
Vento Nulo

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 19/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-17,6°C*
*Jungfraujoch* *-17,4°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-15,4°C*

Precipitaçoes maximas até ao momento 19/01/2011

*Pilatus* *23mm* 
*Wald* *16,8mm* 
*Heiden* *16mm*


----------



## irpsit (19 Jan 2011 às 19:32)

E é assim a Islândia.

Ontem chegou um sistema frontal de sudoeste, e a temperatura que ontem à tarde estava nos -4ºC, começou a nevar bem pelo final da tarde por cerca de 1 hora e rapidamente passou a chuva forte, com uma subida de temperatura dos -2ºC para os 0ºC em apenas 10 minutos.

Hoje esteve todo o dia com 2ºC e aguaceiros fortes, que por vezes tiveram graupel à mistura. No solo está tudo um inferno, gelo por todo o lado, é muito complicado caminhar lá fora.

Para os próximos 6 dias é previsto chuva atrás de chuva, e temperaturas a rondar os 7-10ºC (que são típicas do final do Verão) LOL 

Ou são temperaturas típicas do Janeiro português, no litoral....

Impressionante esta corrente do Golfo... transporta bem mais calor e humidade agora do que há 10-15 anos atrás. Dizem-me os islandeses, o clima aqui não era assim


----------



## Snark (19 Jan 2011 às 20:37)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas.
> 
> ...



Amigo!, queda poco tiempo para tener una bonita entrada fría  En Suiza va a ser fuerte también.

Por Iberia esperamos temperaturas bajas, puede que alguna nevada.

Un saludo


La nieve, vuelve a nuestras montañas. Las montañas de Iberia empiezan a tener la nieve que deberían tener en Enero. Montañas de Madrid, en Cotos:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jan 2011 às 21:17)

!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Jan 2011 às 10:14)

Sim amigo Snark,vai ser uma entrada fria é pena é nao haver muita precipitaçao.A neve sera pouca.

Céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis e alguns congestus.Temperatura em descida e vento de Nordeste presente.

Temperatura Minima *-2,4°C*
Temperatura Actual *2,5°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 20/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-27,8°C* 
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-25,9°C*
*Jungfraujoch* *-24,1°C*


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2011 às 10:52)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 20/01/2011
> 
> *Solvayhutte* *-27,8°C*
> *Kleines Matterhorn* *-25,9°C*
> *Jungfraujoch* *-24,1°C*



Bom dia

Nota-se aqui em particular as temperaturas mínimas já _*"glaciais"*_ em altitude. O que quer dizer que em altitude já se nota o arrefecimento e que em seguida serão as zonas mais baixas a sofrer com a entrada da massa de ar mais frio. E só depois seremos nós com um ar frio quase tropical...


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Jan 2011 às 14:53)

Arrefecimento tamén en Espanha. 

Segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) ás 15h.

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 15,7ºC. Ceu quase sem nubes.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 10,4ºC (aeroporto 10,8ºC) 
Bilbao 11,2ºC (14h)  
Barcelona 11,9ºC 
Valencia 14,1ºC .
Sevilla 15,5ºC 
Malaga (Puerto) 17,4ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1030 metros) 6,2ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 6,2ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 9,0ºC 
Leon (916) 10,7ºC 

O tema da neve continua igual. Nao há nada no solo en geral debaixo de 1600 metros no norte de Espanha.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros





Pirineo. Cerler 1540 metros





E por suposto a neve continua muito longe das cidades espanholas. 

Saudos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Jan 2011 às 17:46)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com céu pouco nublado com maior nebulosidade a Norte.
Finalmente uma maxima mais propria da época *3,6°C*  

Seguem-se uns quantos dias de frio,pena realmente nao haver precipitaçao..

Mas o Inverno voltou por fim 

Temperatura Maxima *3,6°C*
Temperatura Actual *0,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste* (media de 25km/h,rajada maxima de 45km)
Windchill *-6°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Jan 2011 às 22:06)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e bastante frio,reforcado por este vento moderado de Nordeste.

Temperatura Actual *0,1°C*
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste* (média a aumentar para os 30km/h rajada maxima de 52km!)
Windchill *-10°C* 

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 20/01/2011

*Ascona* *9,6°C*
*Locarno* *9,6°C*
*Bellinzona* *9,4°C*

Precipitaçoes na Suiça hoje dia 20/01/2011

*Kirchberg* *9,4mm*
*Pilatus* *8,0mm*
*Pfaffinkon* *6,0mm*


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Jan 2011 às 22:55)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Sigo com céu pouco nublado e bastante frio,reforcado por este vento moderado de Nordeste.
> 
> ...


 Isso hoje esta bem bom por ai com esse Windchill.


----------



## FTerroso (21 Jan 2011 às 02:37)

Depois de algumas semanas, voltou a nevar por aqui o dia todo.

Faz 0° no momento.


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2011 às 09:23)

Sigo aqui com dias alternados de chuva ora neve.

Antes de ontem nevou forte tipo blizzard e acumularam 15cm, ventos de sudeste, temperatura -2ºC

Anteontem choveu forte; derreteu toda a neve e havia muito gelo nos pavimentos. Temperatura 2ºC

Ontem começou com água-neve de madrugada e todo o dia caíram fortes aguaceiros de neve, por vezes criando condições blizzard com o vento forte de sul. Acumulou cerca de 4 cm onde estou à cota 200. À cota 400 acumulou cerca de meio metro. Temperatura -1ºC

Hoje amanheceu com períodos de chuva por vezes forte (que caíram durante a noite) e a neve voltou toda a derreter!! Vento de oeste. Temperatura algo quente, manhã com 4ºC

Curioso, não?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Jan 2011 às 09:25)

Bom Dia

é verdade *Gil_Algarvio* sensaçao de muito frio devido ao vento.

Vendaval de Vento de Nordeste.Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas.
Bastante frio.

Temperatura Minima *-1,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *0,5°C*
Humidade Actual *62%*
Vento *Forte de Nordeste* (média de 45km/H,rajada maxima de 76km)
Windchill *-11°C* 

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça hoje dia 21/01/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-29,2* 
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-28,2* 
*Jungfraujoch* *-25,5°C* 

Rajadas Maximas hoje dia 21/01/2011

*La Dole* *98km/h*
*Geneve Cointrin* *76km/h*
*Titlis* *70km/h*



Temperatura negativa esta manha e nada de gelo no carro,bendito vento


----------



## irpsit (21 Jan 2011 às 09:47)

Confirmei agora que esteve aqui rajadas até aos * 212 km/h* (59 metros por segundo) durante o blizzard de ontem à tarde!

Os dados são de uma estação oficial (Þykkvibær) a apenas 40 km de onde eu estou.

E *235km/h* há uns dias atrás. 

Vou ver se algum dos meus colegas ou vizinhos tem um vídeo.

Isto aqui é dos locais mais ventosos do mundo, a seguir à Antárctica.
Há alturas em que é impossível caminhar lá fora.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2011 às 14:50)

Hoje muito frio em Espanha. Segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) ás 15h.

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 13,1ºC. Ceu sem nubes.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 5,4ºC (aeroporto 6,3ºC) 
Bilbao 7,1ºC  
Barcelona 9,8ºC 
Valencia 12,8ºC .
Sevilla 14,9ºC 
Malaga (Puerto) 17,1ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) -0,3ºC Poderia ter hoje uma temperatura máxima abaixo de 0ºC. Até agora apenas Burgos o día 3 de dezembro com -0,5°C e Leon o día 4 de dezembro com -0,3ºC conseguiron uma temperatura máxima abaixo de 0ºC. 
Segovia (1005 metros) 3,2ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 2,2ºC 
Leon (916) 4,0ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

Hoje nevou na Cordilheira dos Pirineos a 1000 metros de altitude. Agora o sol da tarde ja derreteu esa neve en Benasque 1120 metros.





Cerler 1540 metros finalmente há neve. E o primeiro día com neve em janeiro de 2011.







No resto de Espanha pouca neve. O vento nordeste é frio mas seco.

Cordilheira Cantabrica. Fuente De 1840 metros





Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros. Ainda nao teve neve em janeiro de 2011.






Nada de neve nas cidades espanholas.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2011 às 15:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hoje muito frio em Espanha. Segundo a Agencia Espanhola de Meteorología (AEMET) ás 15h.
> 
> Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 13,1ºC. Ceu sem nubes.
> 
> ...



Avila ás 16h 1,1ºC.
Nao é facil nas cidades espanholas uma temperatura maxima debaixo de 0ºC. Nem nas cidades a mais altitude. Segundo AEMET Avila tem 1,9 días ao ano com temperatura maxima igual ou < 0ºC. 
O grafico das ultimas 24 horas,


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Jan 2011 às 19:02)

Boa Noite

Sigo com céu pouco nublado e vento de Nordeste forte.Muito desagradavel,das 17h as 18h nao houve luz..

Temperatura Maxima *1,1°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-0,6°C* 
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento *Forte de Nordeste* (média continua nos 45km/h,nova rajada maxima de _85km_  

Rajadas de vento mais intensas até ao momento

*La Dole* *104km* (1670metros)
*Nyon* *87km* (430metros)
*Geneve Cointrin* *85km* (420metros)



Esta zona onde eu estou Geneve,Nyon,Lausanne é das zonas mais propensas ao vento de Nordeste.é normal estar aqui mais vento do que em zonas de media e alta montanha,por exemplo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

Boa Noite

Sigo na mesma tonica com céu pouco nublado e muito vento.

Temperatura Actual *-1,1°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Forte de *Nordeste* (média ainda nos 45km/h)

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça hoje dia 21/01/2011

*Locarno* *8,4°C*
*Ascona* *8,2°C*
*Bellinzona* *8,1°C*

Rajadas Maximas de vento 

*La Dole* *104km*
*Titlis* *91km*
*Nyon* *87km*

Precipitacao na Suiça hoje dia 21/01/2011

*Pilatus* *4,0mm*
*Stein* *3,4mm*
*Eggbergen* *2,0mm*


----------



## Snark (22 Jan 2011 às 11:02)

Olá a todos!

Día frío en Iberia, un día de Invierno después de 20 días cálidos.

*Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900msnm)*
Temperatura mínima: -6,0º
Temperatura actual: 2,4º

Ciudades de mi zona:

*Segovia:*
Temperatura mínima: -7,2º
Temperatura (11:00): -3,1º

*Ávila*
Temperatura mínima: -8,7º
Temperatura (11:00): -4,2º

*Madrid (Retiro)*
Temperatura mínima: -2,6º
Temperatura (11:00): 0,6º

*Madrid (Barajas)*
Temperatura mínima: -3,6º
Temperatura (11:00): 2,0º

*Toledo*
Temperatura mínima: -4,9º
Temperatura (11:00): 1,3º


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Jan 2011 às 11:08)

Bom Dia

Céu muito nublado por uma densa camada de estratos.Vento de Nordeste ligeiramente mais fraco,média de 35km/h.

Temperatura Minima *-2,4°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-1,7°C* 
Windchill *-9,0°C* 

Humidade Actual *58%*
Vento Moderado de _Nordeste_ (media de 35km,rajada maxima de _83km_ 

Temperaturas Minimas hoje dia 22/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-28,6°C* 
*Solvayhutte* *-26,5°C* 
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-25,5°C
* 

Rajadas maximas de vento

*La Dole* *120km*
*Les Diablerets* *93km*
*Geneve Cointrin* *83km*


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Jan 2011 às 14:56)

Noite com muito frio. As capitais provinciais mais frias esta noite foram Teruel -11,1ºC, Avila -8,7ºC, Segovia -7,2ºC, Leon -6,8ºC, Albacete -6,7ºC, Soria -5,6ºC. 
As temperaturas ás 15 h segundo AEMET siguen baixas mas nao tanto. 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 9,0ºC. Ceu sem nubes.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 5,1ºC (aeroporto 6,6ºC) 
Bilbao 5,3ºC   
Barcelona 7,6ºC 
Valencia 11,1ºC .
Sevilla nao há dado 
Malaga (Puerto) 13,6ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 0,5ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 2,6ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 1,5ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 4,7ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) nao há dado


O tema da neve sigue igual.

Pirineo, Cerler 1540 metros. Pouca neve, mas permanece um pouco da nevada de ontem.





Cantabrica, Llanaves 1420 metros. Nada de neve.




Sistema Iberico, Javalambre estancia de esqui 1700-2000 metros muito perto da cidade de Teruel. Somente a neve artificial dos canhoes.






Nada de neve nas cidades espanholas. A neve no solo fica a muita altitude. Muito longe das nossas cidades. Como quase sempre.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

Tempo muito aborrecido na Islândia.

Chove há já vários dias, e as previsões é continuar mais uma semana de chuva.
E temperaturas anormalmente elevadas, máximas a rondar os 12ºC

Sigo com chuva e 8ºC

É isto Janeiro no Círculo Polar?


----------



## Snark (22 Jan 2011 às 20:50)

Olá amigos

*Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900msnm)*
Temperatura mínima: -6,0º
Temperatura máxima: 4,1º
Temperatura (21:36): -2,3º

*Temperaturas (21:00) en las capitales de mi zona:
*
Segovia: -3,0º
Ávila: -3,7º
Madrid-Barajas: 1,1º
Madrid-Retiro: 1,5º
Toledo: 2,1º
Guadalajara-Molina: No datos.

*
Temperaturas (21:00) nas principales ciudades (+300.000 habitantes)*
Valladolid: -0,8º 
Valencia: 0,3º (mucho frío para ser Valencia)
Zaragoza: 0,4º (Meteoclimatic)
Bilbao: 4,9º
Barcelona: 5,1º (Meteoclimatic)
Sevilla: 9,1º
Málaga:11,1


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Jan 2011 às 21:16)

Boa Noite

Dia muito frio sem sol e um vento de Nordeste moderado.Maxima negativa em virtude dos estratos e da ausencia de sol.

Temperatura Maxima *-1,1°C*  
Temperatura Actual *-2,3C* 
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento moderado de *Nordeste* (25km/h)

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça

*Isole di Brissago* *6,2°C*
*Cresciano* *5,9°C*
*Bellinzona* *5,8°C*

Rajadas Maximas na Suiça

*La Dole* *100km*
*San Bernardino* *80km*
*Mesocco* *70km*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Jan 2011 às 12:04)

Bom Dia 

Inicio de manha coberto de estratos mas que ja comecaram a dissipar-se.
Céu pouco nublado neste momento,bastante frio e vento de Nordeste.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *-3,4°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-2,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste* (média de 25km/h) 
Windchill *-8,0°C*

Temperaturas Minimas hoje dia 23/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-28,2°C* 
*Buffalora* *-25,2°C* 
*St Moritz* *-24,3°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Jan 2011 às 14:40)

De novo uma noite muito fría. Teruel baixou até -12,6ºC. É a temperatura mais baixa neste inverno 2010-2011 entre as capitais provinciais e as povoaçaos de mais de 15.000 habitantes. Somentes outra capital provincial baixou de -10ºC neste  inverno 2010-2011. Foi Burgos com -10,5ºC o 3 de dezembro.


Agora ás 15h segundo AEMET 

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 9,8ºC. Ceu com muitas nubes.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 2,5ºC (aeroporto 4,6ºC) Muito frío em Madrid
Bilbao 7,1ºC   
Barcelona 8,7ºC 
Valencia 10,0ºC (14h)
Sevilla 7,6ºC (14h)
Malaga (Puerto, 14h) 9,9ºC Muito frío nesta cidade.

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 2,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 2,9ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 3,7ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 3,8ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) nao há dado


Ao fim nevou na cordilheira Cantabrica por debaixo de 1500 metros.
Nevou esta manha en Reinosa (850 metros). Webcam 12h.






Agora o sol da tarde ja derreteu quase toda a neve em Reinosa. Webcam 15h.





Em Burgos 4 flocos de neve. Penso que nao houve acumulaçao. Na webcam ja nao fica nada.





Nada de neve nas cidades de Soria, Avila ou Segovia e León. 

No resto das cordilheiras a neve no solo continua a muita altitude.

Pirineo, Cerler 1540 metros.


----------



## irpsit (23 Jan 2011 às 14:48)

Enquanto a Europa está com frio, o calor está aqui no Árctico.

Sigo com +9º no sul da Islândia. Alguns locais já seguiam hoje de manhã com +14º!!!

Quero no verão passado, quer neste inverno, confirmo que o aquecimento global é muito mais pronunciado no Árctico que no resto do globo.


----------



## Snark (23 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

Olá amigos!

Noche muy fría en Iberia. Día de mucho sol pero frío.

*Villalba (60.000 habitantes, 900m, Madrid)*
Temperatura mínima: -8,8º
Temperatura máxima: 2,3º
Temperatura (15:45): 2,2º

*
Minimas en las ciudades de mi zona*
Avila: -9º
Segovia: -8,8º
Madrid-Retiro: -3,5º
Madrid-Barajas: -4,1º
Toledo: -5,3º

Madrid ahora mismo tiene 2,5º; una temperatura falsa, porque en el resto de Madrid las temperaturas están entre 3º y 4º.

Las máximas las pondré esta noche.

Montañas de Madrid, frío pero poca nieve.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2011 às 18:28)

irpsit disse:


> Enquanto a Europa está com frio, o calor está aqui no Árctico.
> 
> Sigo com +9º no sul da Islândia. Alguns locais já seguiam hoje de manhã com +14º!!!
> 
> Quero no verão passado, quer neste inverno, confirmo que o aquecimento global é muito mais pronunciado no Árctico que no resto do globo.



Qual é a média para aí?


----------



## Snark (23 Jan 2011 às 21:33)

Extraño lo de Islandia, yo siempre pensé que hacía mucho más frío. Este Janeiro no es solo cálido en Iberia.

*Villalba (Madrid, 900metros, 60.000 habitantes)*
Temperatura: -4,1º (22:00), -3,6º (22:57)...puto viento..
_Noche fría en mi comarca (Sierra NW de Madrid)_

*Las capitales de mi zona, Max/Min y temp a las 22:00:*
Ávila: 2,7º -9,0º -2,6º
*Madrid:* 3,5º -3,5º  0,8º
Segovia: 4,1º -8,8 -1,8º
Toledo: 6,1º -5,3º -0,5º
*
Capitales importantes de Espanha (+300.000 habitantes), Max/Min y temp (22:00):*
Valladolid 4,0º -2,6º -1,7
Barcelona 9,3º 2,5º 5,1º
Malaga 10,1º 6,9º 10,1º
Sevilla 8,2º 6,6º 7,4º
Valencia 10º 0,1º 4,6º
Zaragoza 5,8º -0,8º 1,0º
Bilbao 7,1º 2,3º 5,0º



Está nevando en zonas de Huelva y Badajoz sobre 500 metros.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Jan 2011 às 12:26)

Bom Dia

Céu limpo e temperaturas baixas. 

Temperatura Minima *-4,3°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-0,4°C* 
Humidade Actual *63%*
Vento fraco a moderado de *Nordeste* (Média de 15km/h)

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça dia 24/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-26,4°C* 
*St Moritz* *-22,5°C* 
*Buffalora* *-21,9°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2011 às 14:45)

Continúa o frío em Espanha. As 3 capitais provinciais mais frias esta noite foram Teruel -12,3ºC, Soria -9,7ºC e Leon -7,3ºC. 
Agora as 15 h com sol as temperaturas sao muito mais temperadas.

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 12ºC. Ceu sem nubes. Um pouco de vento. 

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 5,6ºC (aeroporto 7,6ºC) 
Bilbao 6,6ºC   
Barcelona 9,6ºC 
Valencia 10,7ºC 
Sevilla 12,8ºC 
Malaga (Puerto) 15,1ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 6,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 4,5ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 6,6ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 6,6ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) 5,0 (14h)


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Jan 2011 às 14:54)

Ja nao fica neve em Reinosa (850 metros). Na proclamada cidade mais nivosa de Europa por um dos meus compatriotas a unica nevada que teve ate agora em janeiro somente ficou um dia no solo 
Como decimos en mi tierra de donde no hay no se puede sacar.







Pirineo. Cerler 1540 metros


----------



## Snark (24 Jan 2011 às 16:03)

Olá amigos Portugueses.
*
Villalba (Madrid, 900metros, 60.000 habitantes)*
Temperatura mínima: -6,7º
Temperatura máxima: 5,5º
Temperatura (16:40): 5,2º

Un día precioso para andar por el campo, mucho sol.



Hoy ha nevado en mucho sitios del Sur de España.
En la ciudad de Granada se han visto copos de nieve esta mañana.

*Sierra Nevada:*





*Montañas de Madrid:*










*Segovia:*






Un saludo y buena tarde a todos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Jan 2011 às 17:22)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu limpo e a temperatura a descer a um bom ritmo.Minima interessante esta noite..

Temperatura Maxima *1,1°C* 
Temperatura Actual *-1,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *68%*
Vento Nulo

Vou estar ausente do Forum até sexta-feira.Parto amanha para *Barcelona*  
Bons seguimentos


----------



## Bergidum (24 Jan 2011 às 17:54)

Moito frío esta noite pelo interior da Peninsula Ibérica. Facendo un rápido percorrido pelos sitios habitados,, a temperatura mínima foi em Cantalojas, Guadalajara, no centro peninsular, com - 15,2ºC. Pena no houbera neve, pois as temperaturas serían ainda menores...Há dados de menos de -20ºC na Serra Nevada granadina.
Saúdos.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2011 às 18:10)

Sigo com uns quentes *3ºC* e chuvisco.
A mínima foram 0º. Não há qualquer neve nas montanhas.
Dá para andar sem casaco na rua.

O local fica a meia-distância entre a costa e o interior da Islândia.



> Qual é a média para aí?



A média de Janeiro aqui é -3ºC (máxima 0 mínima -5)

Quem tiver dúvidas do aquecimento do Árctico, venha cá passar uns tempos.
Para amanhã a máxima prevista é de 10º ou mais graus, de novo a bater os recordes do wunderground.


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2011 às 08:25)

Gerou-se uma tempestade algo volumosa entre a Islandia e Reino Unido, a deslocar-se para sul. Uma curiosa imagem de satélite de manhã. Poderá causar nevões na Europa.


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2011 às 09:44)

irpsit disse:


> Gerou-se uma tempestade algo volumosa entre a Islandia e Reino Unido, a deslocar-se para sul. Uma curiosa imagem de satélite de manhã. Poderá causar nevões na Europa.




E pela sua deslocação diria que vem direito a Peninsula Iberica, curioso


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2011 às 12:26)

No entanto convém referir que, ao contrário do que parece no satélite, estámos aqui com ar bem quente e húmido na Islândia.

Sigo hoje com 4º, há locais na ilha que hoje vão atingir os 10º
Nem sequer há neve nas montanhas que me rodeiam.

Portanto estou céptico que esta depressão possa causar neve no Reino Unido e Portugal. Provavelmente só será chuva.

Mas a longo prazo, para Fevereiro poderá vir mesmo frio para a Europa.
A pressão aqui está novamente alta, perto dos 1020, ou seja, NAO negativo.



Norther disse:


> E pela sua deslocação diria que vem direito a Peninsula Iberica, curioso


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2011 às 13:48)

Aquilo não é uma depressão....é um grande fluxo tropical que foi arrastado em altura pela depressão que está a SSW da Gronelandia.
Esse fluxo de ar quente entrou na circulação do Anticiclone, nos niveis médios e altos, e agora está a retornar para sul, podendo ai interagir com areas depressionarias, fortalecendo-as.

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde!!! As temperaturas ás 15h sao segundo AEMET

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 12,9ºC. Ceu sem nubes.

Principais cidades do país
Madrid 6,3ºC (aeroporto 8,7ºC) 
Bilbao 7,7ºC   
Barcelona 11,7ºC 
Valencia 11,6ºC 
Sevilla 12,0ºC
Malaga (Puerto) 13,8ºC 

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 6,9ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) sem dado
Soria (1082 metros) 8,1ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 5,4ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) 5,6ºC (14h)


Nada de neve nas cidades espanholas. É a miseria habitual. Poderia nevar a partir da quinta feira. Veremos quantos días a neve permanece no solo em Reinosa Burgos Soria e Segovia. Ja que Reinosa é a cidade mais nivosa de Europa segundo os meus compatriotas a neve tem que superar mais de 70 días no solo que é a permanencia até agora da neve nas capitais do norte de Europa. As capitais do interior de Europa penso que alcançaron 50 días até primeiros de janeiro.
Veremos quantos días alcança Reinosa 

Reinosa 850 metros






Cordilheira Cantabrica. Derretendose a neve en llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros. Em Cardaño (Palencia) 1350 metros ja nao fica nada.

Llanaves de la Reina





Cardaño






Pirineo. Cerler 1540 metros. Ja quase nada de neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2011 às 17:18)

Quase 10ºC hoje em Benasque, Pirineo aragones, 1120 metros.
10ºC numa entrada fria na peninsula iberica a 1120 metros de altitude!!!
Noites frias mas dias temperados. O meu país é un desastre para a permanencia da neve no solo.


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2011 às 18:52)

stormy disse:


> Aquilo não é uma depressão....é um grande fluxo tropical que foi arrastado em altura pela depressão que está a SSW da Gronelandia.
> Esse fluxo de ar quente entrou na circulação do Anticiclone, nos niveis médios e altos, e agora está a retornar para sul, podendo ai interagir com areas depressionarias, fortalecendo-as.
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-wv.html




Stormy será que pode fortalecer a depressão que esta prevista entrar quinta na Península Ibérica e que nos poderá deixar a neve a cotas médias?


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2011 às 20:07)

Sim, tens razão, é mesmo um fluxo sub-tropical, daí que aqui tenhámos tido máximas a rondar *15º*, que são EXAGERADAMENTE elevadas para a Islândia no meio de Janeiro.

O que aconteceu foi que o fluxo curvou para sul e agora desloca-se para o Reino Unido.

Ainda há bocado haviam locais aqui no país a seguir com 10º ao início da noite. 
Já estou farto deste calor!


EDIT: vejam a imagem de satélite!!!! www.sat24.com a "depressão" não é uma depressão! é o anticiclone que está preenchido por uma massa bem húmida e quente!!!! nunca vi um AA assim. de loucos!!!




Norther disse:


> Stormy será que pode fortalecer a depressão que esta prevista entrar quinta na Península Ibérica e que nos poderá deixar a neve a cotas médias?


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2011 às 20:26)

irpsit disse:


> Sim, tens razão, é mesmo um fluxo sub-tropical, daí que aqui tenhámos tido máximas a rondar *15º*, que são EXAGERADAMENTE elevadas para a Islândia no meio de Janeiro.
> 
> O que aconteceu foi que o fluxo curvou para sul e agora desloca-se para o Reino Unido.
> 
> ...



Em que zona foram atingidos os 15 graus, Sul ou Norte, Litoral ou Interior?


----------



## Norther (25 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

tens razão irpsit  tb nunca vi assim um anticiclone, gostava de ouvir uma explicação de como se originou isto e se acontece mais vezes?


----------



## Snark (25 Jan 2011 às 20:52)

Olá amigos!

Día bonito invernal.

*Villalba (900metros, 60.000 habitantes, Madrid):*
Temperatura Mínima: -6,1º
Temperatura Máxima: 6,4º
Mucho sol.

Temperaturas subiendo poco a poco a valores más normales.

En Madrid se han alcanzado los 8/9º de máxima y mínimas entre -4 y -2º.

Bonita situación para el Jueves, Viernes y Sábado. Puede nevar bien por el centro de Iberia.

Un saludo


----------



## Bergidum (25 Jan 2011 às 21:55)

-24ºC esta pasada noite em un vale da montanha cantábrica, provincia de Palencia. Moito frío se agarda tambén esta noite em tudo o interior peninsular...

http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/polos+del+frio+20102011-t123461.1776.html


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2011 às 22:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Quase 10ºC hoje em Benasque, Pirineo aragones, 1120 metros.
> 10ºC numa entrada fria na peninsula iberica a 1120 metros de altitude!!!
> Noites frias mas dias temperados. O meu país é un desastre para a permanencia da neve no solo.



O teu pais não é um desatre para a permanencia de neve no solo...essa pobre localidade é que levou com um fohen de NE que é uma alarvidade!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2011 às 22:25)

stormy disse:


> O teu pais não é um desatre para a permanencia de neve no solo...essa pobre localidade é que levou com um fohen de NE que é uma alarvidade!



O vento foi de SO e muito debil. Nao houve fohen. 





Uma temperatura de 10ºC em janeiro em Benasque 1120 metros é algo muito habitual. A temperatura maxima media de janeiro foi de 7,2ºC no periodo 1935-1969. Agora é mais alta. Com essas temperaturas a neve no solo nos pirineos a 1000 metros de altitude permanece pouco tempo.


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2011 às 22:33)

Ok Ferreiro..
É estranho aquele pulo de temperatura...parece mesmo uma situação de fohen...deve ter sido outro fenomeno...ar quente a subir o vale?


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

-24ºC em Palencia a pasada noite ??? Na cordilheira cantabrica em Palencia, Cervera de Pisuerga 1140 metros a minima da pasada noite foi de -4,5º em dado oficial de AEMET 

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=cle&l=2235U&w=0&datos=img







Em Cardaño 1350 metros tamen em Palencia a neve no solo somente permaneceu um día a neve no solo somente permaneceu um día pelas altas temperaturas.


----------



## Snark (25 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

> k Ferreiro..
> É estranho aquele pulo de temperatura...parece mesmo uma situação de fohen...deve ter sido outro fenomeno...ar quente a subir o vale?






> O teu pais não é um desatre para a permanencia de neve no solo...essa pobre localidade é que levou com um fohen de NE que é uma alarvidade



Los Espanholes somos tontos, nosotros hacemos pistas de Ski para perder dinero....muchas localidades viven del turismo de nieve porque están locos....es normal. También es igual el clima en Granada que en León, No existen valles, no existe variedad climática...solo un clima, un clima extraño que cuando nieva la nieve dura 5 minutos. Cuando a 850hpa hay 0º es normal tener más de 10º a 1100 metros....

Lo mejor es olvidarse, olvidarse que existe, en el Foro de Meteored pensamos que es un Troll o un PC que manda mensajes estúpidos.



-3,0º en Villalba (Madrid a 900metros)


En esta zona de Espanha se han medido los -24º de mínima ayer:






Zona muy buena para coger mínimas interesantes.

Nuestro compañero del Foro Espanhol dice esto:
_Burgati, por esa zona el valle se estrecha más salvo al final donde se llega a esa planicie y si que sería bueno controlarla, aunque está menos protegida del viento, eso sí, decirte que si que había nieve, era poquilla cosa, pero bueno, algo acentúo el efecto albedo, pero como bien digo, no será la primera ni la última vez que nos aventuremos, este año ha habido suerte debido a la escasez de nieve, pero bueno, a ver que tal se da en otras situaciones o si la nieve no lo impide, jejeje._

_-24ºC ALCANZADOS EN EL VALLE DE PINEDA, EN PLENA MONTAÑA PALENTINA Y A UNOS 1600 METROS APROXIMADAMENTE PUESTO QUE NO SE LA ALTITUD EXACTA._

*http://foro.meteored.com/foro+general+de+seguimiento/polos+del+frio+20102011-t123461.1788.html
*


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2011 às 23:37)

Snark disse:


> Los Espanholes somos tontos, nosotros hacemos pistas de Ski para perder dinero...



Se for por mim perdem muito dinheiro. Não sou aficionado no ski - gostava de aprender a esquiar mas também ter tempo para depois gozar. Infelizmente não disponho de tempo para tudo o que quero...nem dinheiro

Ainda e sempre o tema da neve e o tempo de permanência dela no solo. Isto parece uma cassete com "auto-reverse", já cansa.




> -3,0º en Villalba (Madrid a 900metros)


-1,9ºC em Paços de Ferreira (Porto a 292 mts)


----------



## Snark (25 Jan 2011 às 23:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Se for por mim perdem muito dinheiro. Não sou aficionado no ski - gostava de aprender a esquiar mas também ter tempo para depois gozar. Infelizmente não disponho de tempo para tudo o que quero...nem dinheiro
> 
> Ainda e sempre o tema da neve e o tempo de permanência dela no solo. Isto parece uma cassete com "auto-reverse", já cansa.
> 
> ...




No me gusta el Ski...destruye los bosques y montañas de nuestra península....



> Ainda e sempre o tema da neve e o tempo de permanência dela no solo. Isto parece uma cassete com "auto-reverse", já cansa.



Es una cosa graciosa . No lo entiendo la verdad.



> -1,9ºC em Paços de Ferreira (Porto a 292 mts)


:assobio: 

He visto tus perfil y es interesante ver tu localidad a 292 mts las bonitas mínimas que tiene.




> Sim, tens razão, é mesmo um fluxo sub-tropical, daí que aqui tenhámos tido máximas a rondar *15º,* que são EXAGERADAMENTE elevadas para a Islândia no meio de Janeiro.



Increible, esto si que es interesante.


Un saludo a todos


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2011 às 00:42)

Snark disse:


> He visto tus perfil y es interesante ver tu localidad a 292 mts las bonitas mínimas que tiene.



Vivo num pequeno vale, na zona mais baixa da minha localidade (altitude máxima de 530 mts), numa zona mais extensa que é ao mesmo tempo o concelho de Paços de Ferreira e que é um planalto de baixa a média altitude ( mínimo de 250 mts junto ao rio e máximo de 572 mts) com orientação predominante SudOeste\NordEste.

Edit (00.47h): Temperatura actual de *-2,7ºC*

-----------------

Por outro lado, indo mais longe...
O *Irpsit* tem experimentado um pouco de tudo. Vento intenso, sol, neve, chuva, granizo, frio-frio, frio, friozinho, morno e sabe-se lá mais o quê
A Islândia tem sido um laboratório imenso na descoberta de emoções por parte deste *Portuga* que ali se aventurou.
Deve ser de facto aliciante ter uma experiência destas - meteorológicamente quando regressar vai achar que Portugal não vale nada à beira daquilo que tem vivido...


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 03:16)

Ferreiro disse:


> -24ºC em Palencia a pasada noite ??? Na cordilheira cantabrica em Palencia, Cervera de Pisuerga 1140 metros a minima da pasada noite foi de -4,5º em dado oficial de AEMET



Ferreiro, quando falamos de vales em altura isso não é assim tão absurdo nem insólito.
São lugares especiais, em condições especiais, que vocês até chamam de Poços de frio.
Em noites de inversão térmica, e num espaço de 1km consegues ter amplitudes de temperatura superiores a 5ºC. E mais ainda, bastante mais, quando se tratam de vales em altura.

O record "oficial" de temperatura mínima em Portugal são -16ºC nas Penhas Douradas (1500m de altitude). Porém, todos sabemos que pelo país fora há vales que conseguem temperaturas mais baixas. Tanto que há registos mais baixos.

Ainda a noite passada, que nem foi nada de especial no que diz respeito ao frio, e até havia bastante vento, a estação do IM do Sagubal (Martim Rei) (858m) desceu aos -7ºC.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 03:31)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nada de neve nas cidades espanholas. É a miseria habitual. Poderia nevar a partir da quinta feira. Veremos quantos días a neve permanece no solo em Reinosa Burgos Soria e Segovia. Ja que Reinosa é a cidade mais nivosa de Europa segundo os meus compatriotas a neve tem que superar mais de 70 días no solo que é a permanencia até agora da neve nas capitais do norte de Europa. As capitais do interior de Europa penso que alcançaron 50 días até primeiros de janeiro.
> Veremos quantos días alcança Reinosa



E vá, já chega de bater no ceguinho.

Já todos percebemos que no que diz respeito a dias de neve no solo, as cidades da Ibéria não se podem comparar às cidades do norte da Europa.

Mas no que diz respeito à quantidade de neve, as coisas são um pouco diferente.

Um nevão de 50cm não é um fenómeno comum em nenhuma cidade. 
Claro que a ocorrerem, no norte da Europa aguentam muito mais dias que aqui no sul (dada a posição geográfica).
Mas isso não nos impede que tenhamos também grandes nevões. Depois vem uma massa de ar quente de sul que traz chuva e puf, a neve derrete toda, mas que os nevões acontecem, acontecem. E não é só em Espanha.

Em Portugal também temos regiões propícias a grandes nevões.
Ainda não há muito tempo, de 29 de Novembro a 4 de Dezembro: Aldeia da Gralheira
Situada na Serra de Montemuro ~1100m de altitude.

A neve durou uma semana. Depois veio a chuva e derreteu tudo.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2011 às 09:49)

Ferreiro, como disse o André a neve em Portugal resiste por vezes mais do que uma semana, em locais de pouco mais de 1000m e em Espanha com condições de maior altitude e frio a neve pode aguentar-se muito mais tempo, porque estás sempre a insinuar que os teus colegas de Espanha estão a mentir ou a inventar valores de temperatura?? 

As estações nem sempre estão no sitio mais favorável à acumulação de frio, e o mesmo se passa em relação às altas temperaturas.

Por vezes dentro da cidade onde vivo Bragança ocorrem diferenças de 4ºC ou 5ºC em noites de inversão térmica, e Bragança é uma cidade pequena.

Falando do caso especifico a estação da AEMET está a 1140m e a estação não oficial está a 1600m, esta diferença de altitude é muito significativa, não é impossível a temperatura variar 20ºC em mais de 400m de diferença.


----------



## Snark (26 Jan 2011 às 10:26)

Olá amigos, buenos días desde el centro de Iberia.



> Claro que a ocorrerem, no norte da Europa aguentam muito mais dias que aqui no sul (dada a posição geográfica).
> Mas isso não nos impede que tenhamos também grandes nevões. Depois vem uma massa de ar quente de sul que traz chuva e puf, a neve derrete toda, mas que os nevões acontecem, acontecem. E não é só em Espanha


Exacto



> porque estás sempre a insinuar que os teus colegas de Espanha estão a mentir ou a inventar valores de temperatura??



Yo tampoco lo entiendo. Pero es algo muy gracioso. Yo no creo que sea Español, quizás es de ese menos del 1% de independentistas que odian España. Porque lo único que hace este Troll es atacar a los Espanholes y mentir sobre el clima de Espanha. Me recuerda a las guías turísticas Inglesas o Americanas. "Espanha solo es: Toros, Paella, calor y playas."


Yo pienso que quiere destruir un buen topic de Seguimiento, como ha destruido el del clima de España.



*Villalba (Madrid, 900mtrs, 60.000 habitantes)*
Temperatura mínima: -5,2º (día de inversión)
Temperatura actual: 3,4º
Sol

*Madrid-Vallecas:*
Temperatura mínima: -1,7º
Temperatura 10:00: 1,8º 
Sol


Interesantes imágenes del compañero Majulada de SEGUIMETEO, bonita cencellada en Salamanca:






http://img600.imageshack.us/img600
/2240/cencellada2620111017.jpg


----------



## irpsit (26 Jan 2011 às 10:43)

Sigo com 4º no sul da Islândia. Os locais que têm atingido máximas acima dos 10º, têm sido no litoral oeste e norte. O vento é fraco de sudoeste. Temperatura positiva em quase toda a ilha, já há mais que uma semana.
Mesmo os cumes de 1200 metros que vejo daqui estão sem neve.


----------



## Snark (26 Jan 2011 às 12:49)

> Mesmo os cumes de 1200 metros que vejo daqui estão sem neve.



Increible amigo....este año es horrible para la nieve, igual que en Iberia.

Un saludo, en poco tiempo tendrás grandes nevadas.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2011 às 13:35)

AnDré disse:


> Ferreiro, quando falamos de vales em altura isso não é assim tão absurdo nem insólito.
> São lugares especiais, em condições especiais, que vocês até chamam de Poços de frio.
> Em noites de inversão térmica, e num espaço de 1km consegues ter amplitudes de temperatura superiores a 5ºC. E mais ainda, bastante mais, quando se tratam de vales em altura.
> 
> ...




A resposta é muito simples. Neste enlace podem ver os dados oficiais dessa noite (25 de janeiro) clasificados por provincias. Nao foi uma noite especialmente fría na cordilheira cantabrica (sim o foi no sistema iberico, onde alcançaron temperaturas por baixo de -10ºC).

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/

Mínimas dessa noite na provincia de Palencia em poboaçaos e estaçaos oficiais da cordilheira cantabrica

Cervera de Pisuerga 1140 metros (nao está o dado, mas sim no grafico de ontem -4,5ºC)
Camporredondo de Alba 1565 metros -4,8ºC

Em outras provincias da Cordilheira Cantabrica

Degaña (Asturias 1305 metros) -7,2ºC
Pajares (Asturias 1480 metros) -7,5ºC
Leitariegos (Asturias 1550 metros) -7,8ºC
Santa Lucia Orzonaga (Leon 1360 metros) -6,5ºC
Miñera de Luna-Embalse (Leon 1120 metros) -5,2ºC
Riaño (Leon 1090 metros)  -4,5ºC
Et cétera. 

Altitude, temperatura maxima, hora da temperatura maxima, temperatura minima, hora da temperatura minima


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2011 às 13:42)

AnDré disse:


> E vá, já chega de bater no ceguinho.
> 
> Já todos percebemos que no que diz respeito a dias de neve no solo, as cidades da Ibéria não se podem comparar às cidades do norte da Europa.
> 
> ...




É correcto. Nunca disse o contrario. O unico que eu disse é que a 1000 metros de altitude a neve em Espanha nao permanece muito tempo no solo.

Hoje a neve no solo sigue por cima de 1350 metros na cordilheira cantabrica.

Cardaño (provincia de Palencia 1350 metros)
http://www.casaslatenada.com/cardano.html





Villablino (provincia de Leon 1100 metros)







Em Pirineo em geral por cima de 1500 metros

Cerler 1540 metros, ja perdeu toda a neve


----------



## Snark (26 Jan 2011 às 13:48)

Olá a todos desde Villalba. Tarde muy bonita por aquí. Mucho sol y temperaturas agradables al Sol.

Temperatura actual: 4,9º

En Iberia estamos esperando este fin de semana, parece que puede venir nieve.


Y por favor muchos estamos ya cansados y aburridos, *abre un topic para hablar de tú clima de Espanha y dejanos a los que de verdad hacemos seguimiento tranquilos.*


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2011 às 14:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> A resposta é muito simples. Neste enlace podem ver os dados oficiais dessa noite (25 de janeiro) clasificados por provincias. Nao foi uma noite especialmente fría na cordilheira cantabrica (sim o foi no sistema iberico, onde alcançaron temperaturas por baixo de -10ºC).
> 
> ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/datos_observacion/resumenes_diarios/
> 
> ...



Por norma as estações oficiais, estão em lugares descampados e altos.

Tomemos por exemplo a imagem do Snark: 






Uma estação da AEMET estaria por exemplo no alto ou na zona alta da montanha.

No entanto, cá em baixo, se houvesse uma estação por exemplo junto àquele rio, (Outra), em dias de inversão térmica não me espanta diferenças de 10ºC ou mais.

Em Portugal, já assisti a +5ºC no alto de uma serra a 1100m de altitude, e 4km ao lado, num vale a 920m de altitude estarem -6ºC. É possível, e em meteorologia acontece frequentemente.


----------



## Snark (26 Jan 2011 às 14:15)

> ma estação da AEMET estaria por exemplo no alto ou na zona alta da montanha.


Exacto amigo

*Cervera de Pisuerga (Localidad)- altitud 1005* http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cervera_de_Pisuerga

Altitud AEMET: 1147mtrs (-142mtr de diferencia)

Por poner un ejemplo.



> Em Portugal, já assisti a +5ºC no alto de uma serra a 1100m de altitude, e 4km ao lado, num vale a 920m de altitude estarem -6ºC. É possível, e em meteorologia acontece frequentemente.



Es lo bonito de la meteorología. No por estar a 900 metros hace más frío que a 600 metros...depende mucho la zona. Orientación SW o NW o N...estar en un valle, en una montaña. Lo bonito de la Meteorología es eso. Y en Iberia tenemos suerte por tener muchas diferencias.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2011 às 14:52)

AnDré disse:


> Por norma as estações oficiais, estão em lugares descampados e altos.
> 
> Tomemos por exemplo a imagem do Snark:
> 
> ...



Ja. Mas 20ºC de diferença é demasiado.
Nao fagas caso a Snark. Ele nao sabe onde estao as estaçaos oficiais de AEMET. Nao todas estao em alto. Algumas estao en alto outras em medio e outras em baixo, ao lado do rio. Mas nemunha estaçao oficial da cordilheira cantabrica alcançou -10ºC essa noite. É cando menos sospeitoso.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2011 às 15:00)

Agora 11,2ºC em A Coruña ás 15h segundo AEMET.

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 7,2ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 7,1ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 7,1ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 2,5ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) 7,6ºC (14h)


----------



## Snark (26 Jan 2011 às 17:37)

> Nao fagas caso a Snark. Ele nao sabe onde estao as estaçaos oficiais de AEMET



¿Me conoces de algo? entonces, ¿por qué pones mi nombre?



> É cando menos sospeitoso



*¿Estás llamando al FORO DE METEORED, EL FORO ESPAÑOL DE METEOROLOGIA MENTIROSO?*

Todos somos muy valientes en internet.

¿Quieres destruir también este topic?

Nos estamos cansando ya los foreros Espanholes.

Por cierto, tienes un mensaje privado, ya van 4 o 5 que no has contestado.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jan 2011 às 19:12)

Gente, ya es demás, no? Hay en forero que está siendo arrogante y usa argumentos muchas veces infundados, solo en imágenes de webcams de locales predefinidos, ni mustra otros locales, sino siempre los mismos, eso no le ayuda nada, y es muy agresivo criticando todo y todos, por todo y por nada, casi siempre sin razón, y le dan "troco"...

No le den más conversación, sin compañero, no hay flamenco. Si lo asilaren en sus ideas y le hicieren caso, se callará. Y malta, si tienen problemas en el MeteoRed, eso no si discute aquí por supuesto que no. Problemas en España es para España.

Espero que todos sigan usufructuando del foro correcta y ciudadana-miente, OK?


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2011 às 19:53)

Pedro disse:


> Gente, ya es demás, no? Hay en forero que está siendo arrogante y usa argumentos muchas veces infundados, solo en imágenes de webcams de locales predefinidos, ni mustra otros locales, sino siempre los mismos, eso no le ayuda nada, y es muy agresivo criticando todo y todos, por todo y por nada, casi siempre sin razón, y le dan "troco"...
> 
> No le den más conversación, sin compañero, no hay flamenco. Si lo asilaren en sus ideas y le hicieren caso, se callará. Y malta, si tienen problemas en el MeteoRed, eso no si discute aquí por supuesto que no. Problemas en España es para España.
> 
> Espero que todos sigan usufructuando del foro correcta y ciudadana-miente, OK?



Ate o de agora SEMPRE trabalho com dados oficiais e verificados. Nao penso que eu sao arrogante, todo o contrario, somente recibo ataques e insultos dos meus compatriotas por dizir a verdade e demostrala!!! Quando digo um dado sempre informo do enlace, é sempre un enlace oficial, pelo tanto tenho a consciencia muito tranquila.
As images das webcams sao a proba de onde está nevando e onde nao. E por suposto vou seguir facendo o mesmo.
Mas se algum moderador pensa que eu estou mentindo ou sendo maleducado entao que me prohiba a entrada e fim da polemica.

Snark, ya te dije que no me mandaras mensajes privados, que yo no tengo nada que hablar contigo.


----------



## Bergidum (26 Jan 2011 às 20:05)

Lo que no entiendo, Ferreiro, es por qué no participas también en meteored, además no hay nadie que informe desde A Coruña. Seguro que tus opiniones allí, de ser las mismas, que lo dudo, serían bienvenidas, cuando incluso te atreves a dudar de gente que lleva ofreciendo datos en aquél foro muchos años, y de sobra contrastados como bien sabes aunque no lo digas...


A passada noite a temperatura mais baixa ofrecida por Aemet foram os -13,9 ºC do Porto do Pico, provincia de Ávila, 1285 msnm. Esta noite seguramente nao seran tan baixos os valores, comenza a cubrirse de nuvens...


----------



## Snark (26 Jan 2011 às 22:59)

Buenas noches amigos!

En Iberia estamos esperando la nieve , podemos tener 3 días con nevadas en cotas medias sobre 700/800 metros. Amen 
*
En Villalba:*
Temperatura: -1,1º
Cielo: 5/8


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!!! As temperaturas ás 15h sao segundo AEMET

Na minha cidade A CORUNHA 8,8ºC. Lluvia.


Madrid 4,8ºC 
Bilbao sin dato   
Barcelona 9,5ºC 
Valencia 7,9ºC 
Sevilla 14,2ºC
Malaga  17,7ºC 


Cidades a maior altitude 14h. Todavia no están puestas las temperaturas de las 15h.




Ahora hay nieve de 1000 metros hacia arriba. Por debajo de los 1000 metros la precipitación está siendo en general en forma de lluvia o aguanieve que no consigue cuajar.

Soria 1080 metros 0,5ºC nieve. Es la unica capital provincial con nieve.




Segovia 1005 metros 5,4ºC




Reinosa 850 metros 3,3ºC


----------



## Snark (27 Jan 2011 às 20:27)

buenas noches desde el centro de Iberia!

Temperatura mínima: -2,1º
Temperatura máxima: 4,3º
Temperatura ahora: 2,0º
Cielo: Cubierto.

Estamos esperando la precipitación, ni agua ni nieve en Segovia, Avila y Madrid. 
En la TV dicen que Soria roza los 10cm.

Esta noche es la clave.


----------



## jppm (27 Jan 2011 às 23:43)

Boas noites,

Peço desculpa se estou a escrever no sítio errado mas, precisava de uma ajudinha e este pareceu-me ser o sitio mais apropriado.

Não nesta semana que vem mas para a outra, vou dirigir-me até ao Algarve com uns amigos e gostaria de visitar um local qualquer por Espanha que tivesse neve mas que não ficasse muito longe da fronteira.

Alguém consegue recomendar um sítio que possa permitir a uma pessoa ver pela primeira vez neve?

(para os que se perguntam acerca do porque de ir para o algarve se quero ver neve, é mesmo porque as férias já estavam marcadas para lá há muito tempo, e não dava para ir para o norte  )


----------



## iceworld (28 Jan 2011 às 00:13)

jppm disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Peço desculpa se estou a escrever no sítio errado mas, precisava de uma ajudinha e este pareceu-me ser o sitio mais apropriado.
> 
> ...



E que tal divertirem-se lá pelo Algarve, aproveitarem o Sol e deixarem para mais tarde a neve?


----------



## Espigüetenieve (28 Jan 2011 às 03:29)

Mira ferreiro, no pienso entrar en pólemicas entiendes? y para hablr del clima de una determinnada zona, primero tienes que ser de ella, entiendes? eso lo primero de todo, por ejmplo Cervera de Pisuerga tuvo -4,5ºC de mínima, pero la estación no está en el pueblo, sino en el parador, ya que Cervera está a 1010 msn, en segundo lugar, en mi pueblo a 1140 msnm la temperatura ese mismo día fue de -10,2ºC, eso para empezar, has oido hablr de la inversión térmica, la estación de aemet de Cervera de Pisuerga está en un alto.

Por otro lado, los -24ºC, han sido registrados en una zona de montaña al norte, en una valle perfecto para las inversiones, de pura y alta montaña, rodeado por moles conglomeráticas de 2500 msnm como el Curavcas o 2206 msnm como el Pico Lezna, yo doy datos verídicos y no consiento que se ponga en duda mi palabra entiendes? para tu información, aquí en España en pueblos a 218 msnm como Tamarite de Litera en Huesca, se han superado los -8ºC, hace 3 días, así que no hables a lo bobo, al igual que otro tipo de individuos que he visto por aquí.

Te miras las temperaturas en pueblos a 500 y 600 metros y han bajado de -10, lo tienes en aemet, y además, para tu información, esa temperatura es en un valle de alta montaña a 1600 msnm, pero bueno, sin ri más lejos, el año pasado el 10 de enro del 2010, te miras cual fue la mínima en Herrea de Pisuerga, -23ºC y a unos 1000 msnm del mar y no creo que llegue, y en Vidrieros y Triollo, puebslo en la cara sur del valle donde te hablo, se alcanzaron los -25,6ºC ese mismo día o los -25 en Villamanín (León), listo, que eres un listo.

AH y por último, para hablr, primero conoce la zona y no hables a lo bobo, porque hay un refrán muy bueno y muy bonito que dice, NUNCA HAGAS CASO A LAS TONTERÍAS NI A QUEIN LAS DICE, entendido? ale, buenas noches y vete a soñar con unos -24 que jamás les verás en la vida.


----------



## Snark (28 Jan 2011 às 07:14)

Buen día amigos!

Ha nevado en Madrid sobre 800 metros.
*
Temperatura ahora:* -0,2º
*Nieve:* 5,6cm
*Lloviendo!!! *


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2011 às 09:41)

jppm disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Peço desculpa se estou a escrever no sítio errado mas, precisava de uma ajudinha e este pareceu-me ser o sitio mais apropriado.
> 
> ...



O sitio mais perto do Algarve onde podes ver neve é a Sierra Nevada, mas ainda fica muito longe da fronteira


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Jan 2011 às 14:30)

Boa tarde!!! As temperaturas ás 14h sao segundo AEMET

Na minha cidade A CORUÑA 8,3ºC. Lluvia. Tiempo desagradable.


Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 5,0ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 5,3ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 1,2ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 3,6ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) sim dado






A esta hora hay nieve en el norte de España a partir de 800 metros de altitud. Eso en el sector central del Cantabrico. En Galicia y León la cota de nieve está más alta. León a 920 metros no tiene nieve.

Burgos 890 metros por fin está nevada. 





Reinosa 850 metros nevó esta mañana pero la nieve se está derritiendo. La temperatura es positiva.





En el centro de España la cota de nieve está más alta. En general no hay nieve por debajo de 1000 metros.
Soria a 1080 metros continúa con nieve. Pero en Segovia 1005 metros y Cuenca 950 metros es todo lluvia o aguanieve que no cuaja.

Segovia 1005 metros 5,3ºC a las 14h




Cuenca 950 metros 7,1ºC a las 14h




Espiguetenieve puesto que te diriges a mi llamandome bobo, te voy a contestar con la educación que tu no tienes. Me fío muchísimo más de los datos de AEMET que de los tuyos.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Jan 2011 às 14:57)

jppm disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Peço desculpa se estou a escrever no sítio errado mas, precisava de uma ajudinha e este pareceu-me ser o sitio mais apropriado.
> 
> ...




Sierra Nevada o Sierra de Bejar (entre Caceres y Salamanca). Si estás preguntando por ciudades o pueblos es muy difícil encontrar nieve en la mitad sur de España a no ser en las montañas.


----------



## jppm (28 Jan 2011 às 15:54)

Muito obrigado pelas respostas dadas.

Pelo que estive a ver, dos locais que informaram, ficam todos muito distantes da fronteira mesmo.

Mais uma vez, muito obrigado!


----------



## irpsit (28 Jan 2011 às 16:37)

Finalmente após 10 dias de uma massa quente, de chuvas e temperaturas nos 5-10º, hoje finalmente voltou a nevar vários aguaceiros fortes, com rajadas a atingir *237km/h* (dados do IM) em algumas zonas de montanha da Islândia.  (o recorde mundial é de 370km/h, mas a Islândia é dos sítios mais ventosos do mundo)

Sigo com -1º e aguaceiros fortes de neve, com rajadas blizzard, a cada meia-hora, alternando com abertas. Aqui as rajadas só devem ter chegado aos 120-150 km/h. 

No entanto a temperatura continua alta, e portanto amanhã com o novo sistema frontal deverá chover novamente.


----------



## Snark (28 Jan 2011 às 16:58)

Buenas tardes amigos.

Situación extraña hoy.

Con unas Iso a 850 y 500 favorables para la nieve debajo de 800m...ha nevado muy poco a menos de 1000 metros. La meteorología es así, otras veces nieva con iso +2.


Temperatura actual en Villalba: 3,9º
Poca nieve, solo en jardines y coches.

La cota ahora mismo está entre 1000-1100 metros.

*Soria la única capital con nieve:*






Soria a medio día:





*Burgos poca nieve y mucha agua*





*Montañas de Madrid*






*En Segovia* no ha nevado, tan solo 4 copos, el resto agua
*En Avila *ha nevado durante un rato pero después agua, el Fohen ha matado la nieve allí.

En las localidades de la Sierra de Madrid la nieve ha caido sobre 800 metros, en el suelo a 900metros. *Villalba* por la mañana superaba los 5cm, ahora todo es agua y muy poca nieve en el suelo.
Una situación muy rara, isos muy buenas para ver nieve, pero al final nada.

Cerca de mi Localidad a media mañana, ahora ya queda muy poca nieve:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2011 às 19:30)

Algunas capturas de esta tarde

- Mi pueblo, Gargantilla del Lozoya (1134 m, Madrid)







- Navarredonda de Gredos (1530 m, Ávila). Luego ha nevado algo más.






- Y ya en los Pirineos Aragoneses, Formigal-Urbanización (1550 m, Huesca). La nevada en la vertiente sur pirenaica parece que va a alcanzar un espesor considerable.






- Esta misma tarde unas fotos del río Douro (a unos 1000 m. de altitud) en el entorno de la ermita de San Saturio, ciudad de Soria.











Reportaje de Ranger aqui: http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...eve+en+soriapaseo+por+el+duero-t129282.0.html


----------



## Snark (29 Jan 2011 às 11:05)

Buenos días a todos

*Villalba (Madrid, 900metros, 60.000 habitantes):*
Temperatura mínima: -0,2º
Temperatura actual: 4,6º
Nieve en suelo: Muy poca.
Cielo: Nubes y Sol

Nevando en las montañas de Madrid por nubosidad de retención, nieve en el suelo sobre 1000 metros.






*Madrid-Vallecas*
Mínima: 1,6º
Actual: 4,1º

*Madrid-Arturo Soria*
Mínima: 1,6º
Actual: 6,1º

*Segovia 900-1000 metros:*





Temperatura: 1,0º. Nieve/agua nieve


*Ávila 1100 metros*

Temperatura 1,5º

*Soria 1000 metros*
Temperatura: 1º


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Jan 2011 às 14:59)

Boa Tarde. En A Coruña tenemos 9ºC y algunas nubes. Sensación de menos frío que ayer.

Cidades a maior altitude ás 14h segundo AEMET
Avila (1130 metros) 2,5ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 2,1ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 2,7ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 4,7ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) sin dato






Soria 1080 metros es la única capital provincial que continua nevada. Tercer día con nieve.




En Burgos 890 metros y Reinosa 850 metros se derritió toda la nieve. Duración de la nevada 1 día.


----------



## Danilo2012 (29 Jan 2011 às 16:21)

quantas fotos bonitas de neve !!!


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2011 às 17:27)

Algunas capturas de esta tarde

Mi pueblo, Gargantilla del Lozoya (1134 m, Madrid)







Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila, 1530 m). Varias capturas a lo largo de la tarde

















Fondo del Valle de Benasque (1080-1100 m) desde Cerler (Huesca, 1530 m). En primer plano el casco antiguo de Cerler. 







Formigal-Urbanización (1550 m, Huesca) y vistas. La fecha está equivocada, pero no la hora







Valdelinares, Sistema Ibérico Sur, (1700 m-2024 m, Teruel). Nevada curiosa la que ha recibido. El parte oficial de la estación a las 17:22 habla de espesores mínimos de 80 cm y máximos de 150 cm.







Pola de Laviana (*290 m*, Asturias). Dos imágenes de hoy

A las 13:00







A las 17:30







Parador de Bielsa (Valle De Pineta, Huesca, 1300 m). Esto es lo que hay











Más fotos aquí
http://sobrarbenses.com/2011/01/29/en-el-parador-de-bielsa-se-alcanzaron-los-45-centimetros/

Muy cerca de donde han sido tomadas esas imágenes está la estación oficial NIMET de AEMET de Pineta (1240 m) que lleva 75 días de nieve en el suelo esta temporada 2010-2011 según la pértiga oficial. El primer día de nieve en el suelo según dicha pértiga fue el 8 de noviembre de 2010, y desde el 20 de noviembre lleva el suelo nevado 71 días de forma consecutiva. Con poco espesor hasta la fecha, eso sí. En el Valle de Ordesa la situación ha sido y es similar.


----------



## irpsit (29 Jan 2011 às 18:43)

Pessoal que se passa com o fórum?
Postei ontem e hoje o post já não aparece.

na página inicial, as últimas postagens são as mesmas desde já há alguns dias, e com as mesmas datas e horas. Será isto normal? Ou algo do meu browser?

EDIT: tive que limpar a cache do meu browser, e tb algo estranho na minha net, agora tudo ok


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Jan 2011 às 19:48)

Boa Noite 

Regressado de Barcelona,encantado,cidade muito acolhedora e lindissima.

Terça e quarta foram dias de sol com céu limpo,minimas de 2,3°C maximas de 10°C,(quase que dava para bronzear na playa de barceloneta)quinta e sexta dias de chuva fraca a moderada e algum vento.

Aqui por Geneve tem sido dias pouco interessantes com nevoeiro da parte da manha dissipando-se  e dando lugar a sol da parte da tarde.
Temperaturas Minimas negativas (-3,-4) temperaturas maximas positivas (3,4).
Proximos dias com igual tendencia,anticiclonica 
Um mes de janeiro sem neve infelizmente.

Temperatura Minima *-4,1°C*
Temperatura Maxima *3,9°C*
*Temperatura Actual* *-2°C*


----------



## irpsit (29 Jan 2011 às 19:50)

Dia muito chuvoso e ventoso na Islandia.
Derreteu toda a neve de ontem (máxima ontem -1º e algum blizzard)

Sistema frontal fez pressão descer aos 985mb.
Mínima 0º, Máxima 4º

Muita chuva e algum sleet à mistura. Mas sensação gelada devido ao vento forte.


----------



## Snark (30 Jan 2011 às 12:08)

Olá a todo amigos Portugueses.

Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900metros)

Temperatura mínima: -1,5º
Temperatura maxima: 3,6º
Temperatura actual: 2,1º
Cielo: cubierto, blanco blanco 

*Avila:* Nevando

*Segovia:* Nevando:





*Soria:* Nevando


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jan 2011 às 17:00)

Boas tardes.
Na Coruña temos 10ºC.

No resto do páis segue todo igual. Soria continúa sendo a única capital provincial que ten neve. De Avila non hai webcam. 4 días en Soria que xa é unha boa marca pra una cidade española. Estaremos pendentes.

Engado a webcam de Burgos agora.
Burgos só estivo un día nevada nesta entrada fría.






Coidado coas medicións de neve nas estacións de esquí porque se refiren ao espesor da neve nas pistas e polo tanto incluen a neve artificial. O espesor dunha estación de esquí non sempre é extensible ao resto da montaña. Xa antes das nevadas destes días Javalambre reportaba un espesor máximo de 120 cm cando era toda neve artificial e non había nin siquera 1 centímetro fóra das pistas. Agora reportan 150 cm o cal non significa que nevara metro e medio estes días nin muito menos.

Non pensen que isto está escrito en mal portugués. Está escrito en galego. Saúdos.


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Jan 2011 às 20:11)

Para los que estén interesados en el tema de Pineta y su gran cantidad de días con nieve muy superior al resto de estaciones pirenaicas a su altutid,

http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/c/c13/c132/c132.htm

Se trata de un valle que por ser profundo y estar rodeado de cumbres de más de 3000 metros (entre ellos el monte Perdido el segundo de mayor altura del Pirineo) no entra la luz del sol en gran parte del invierno, permaneciendo en umbría durante mucho tiempo. Esa especial orografía hace del valle de Pineta a 1240 metros probablemente el lugar más frío de España a esa altitud en los meses de invierno. Cuando entra la luz del sol en primavera sus temperaturas ya son similares a las del resto del Pirineo.

Desgraciadamente lo de Pineta es un fenómeno muy local y sus datos no son extensibles a la mayoría del Pirineo.
Por ejemplo Cerler 1540 metros, a mucha mayor altura que Pineta y pese a ser uno de los pueblos más nivosos del Pirineo solo lleva 36 días con nieve y Canfranc también famoso por su gran número de días de nieve y a la misma altitud que Pineta sólo 29 días con nieve. Estos datos ademas de los de Pineta vienen en el enlace que pongo a continuación de ese foro dedicado a los Pirineos. Son ellos los que llevan el recuento de los días de nieve en el Pirineo. Es un gran foro y os recomiendo su lectura. El enlace al foro de los Pirineos,

http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=1910&start=165


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Jan 2011 às 20:36)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu muito nublado por estratos que nao chegaram a levantar.Minima e maxima ambas negativas 

Temperatura Minima *-4,1°C*
Temperatura Maxima *-0,5°C*

Temperatura Actual *-0,8°C*
Humidade Actual *78%*
Vento fraco de _Norte_

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça 30/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-19,5°C*
*St Moritz* *-18,1°C*
*Zuoz* *-17,6°C*

Temperaturas Maximas na Suiça 30/01/2011

*Brig-Gamsen* *9,7°C*
*Ackersand* *9,4°C*
*Brig-Termen* *8,0°C*


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2011 às 02:20)

Algunas capturas de esta mañana

Mi pueblo, Gargantilla del Lozoya (1134 m, Madrid). Ha estado casi todo el día nevando en la zona del Valle del Lozoya y alrededores, hasta el punto de que un amigo mío que curra en las quitanieves del mantenimiento de carreteras no ha podido bajar hoy a Madrid a una fiesta que me organizaban porque le ha tocado currar de lo lindo el día completo (hasta el momento este año no ha tenido mucho trabajo, al contrario que otros anteriores).








Pola de Laviana (*290 m*, Asturias), seguía así:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Jan 2011 às 10:32)

Bom Dia 

Outro dia coberto de estratos e algum nevoeiro.

Temperatura Minima *-2,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *-1,1°C*
Humidade Actual *80%* 
Vento Fraco de _Norte_

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg  A partir dos 1000metros o Sol brilha 

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500metros,quase despida de neve  nota-se bem o manto de nuvens a baixa altitude.

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça 31/01/2011

*Glattalp* *-18,8°C*
*Sils* *-18,8°C*
*Solvayhutte* *-18,1°C*


----------



## Pek (31 Jan 2011 às 14:05)

Varias capturas de esta mañana

Mi pueblo







Navarredonda de Gredos







Pola de Laviana (290 m). Tras dos días pierde la mayor parte de su cobertura de nieve. La cota en la que la nieve permanece en el suelo se sitúa en torno a los 300-320 m.







Buen aspecto de las estaciones de esquí pirenaicas tras las últimas nevadas

Formigal. Varias capturas de diferentes zonas. Un día estupendo para esquiar.
















En el Pirineo Oriental, tenemos a Vall de Nuria, con 60 cm de nieve nueva. Dos capturas, una hacia el norte y otra hacia el sur. Se aprecia perfectamente la superficie completamente congelada y cubierta de nieve del lago artificial que hay frente al Santuario












Y una últimas capturas que muestran una bonita vista del entorno del Refugio de Respomuso (2200 m, Huesca), con 124 cm de espesor de nieve según la pértiga oficial de la estación NIMET de AEMET; y la gran cantidad de nieve que rodea el Refugio de la Renclusa a 2140 m también en Huesca, si bien en estas últimas zona no han caído nevadas tan copiosas como en el Pirineo Oriental.












Un enlace para que veais la nevada del día 29 en la zona de Somiedo. Tras la toma de éstas imágenes ha nevado más y el espesor es mayor, como indica alguno de los foreros en su comentario.

http://meteoasturias.elcomerciodigital.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=6459


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2011 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!

Continúa el frío en España. A partir de mañana remite.

En A Coruña tenemos 9,4ºC y cielo nublado.

Soria es la única capital provincial o ciudad importante que tiene un buen comportamiento en esta entrada fría. 5 días con nieve por ahora. Buena cifra para una ciudad española. 





El resto de ciudades Burgos, Teruel, Segovia, Reinosa y demás muy poca nieve y poca duración. No consiguieron ni siquiera dos días seguidos con nieve. No me sorprende. Reinosa aun tiene una pequeña oportunidad de lograr dos días seguidos.

Burgos 890 metros ahora




A partir de mañana suben las temperaturas y la cota de nieve.
Esto se está notando ya en el noroeste. Villablino 1100 metros en la cordillera cantabrica provincia de León perdió casi toda la nieve.





Saúdos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irpsit (31 Jan 2011 às 18:16)

Sigo da Islândia em um dia de chuva bem forte, e presentemente com +5º ao final da tarde.
Ah que clima agradável.... dias a fio a chover...   parece o norte de Portugal


----------



## Snark (31 Jan 2011 às 20:32)

Buenas noches

Todavía queda nieve en 3 capitales Españolas, Segovia, Ávila y Soria.

Acabo de llegar de mi trabajo en Segovia y la nieve aún dura en sombras y jardines.

*Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900mtrs)*
Temperatura mínima: -2,2º
Temperatura máxima: 4,3
Temperatura actual: -0,9º

*Segovia*
Temperatura mínima: -1,5º
Temperatura máxima: 0,2º
Temperatura 20:00: -0,1º
Nieve: 6cm a partir de 1000mtrs, menos de 1000mtrs nieve en jardines y sombras
Cielo: cubierto

*Ávila*
Temperatura mínima: -2,4º
Temperatura máxima: -0,8º
Temperatura 20:00: -1,5º

*Madrid-Canillas*
Mínima: 0,8º
Máxima: 6,4º


Día interesante, máximas negativas en muchos puntos de Segovia y Ávila (Las Navas del Marqués -3,0º de máxima).

Parece que la entrada fría quiere irse de Iberia. Ha sido una entrada buena en temperaturas pero muy mala en nieves. Todavía queda mucho Invierno.

La anomalía positiva de Enero ha bajado 2º! (hasta el 20 de janeiro estaba +3/+3,5º) ahora está en +1,3º (En mi ciudad)

Montañas de Madrid:





*Mi comarca  :*





Un saludo


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2011 às 02:58)

Una bonita imagen: Pantano de la Cuerda del Pozo (Soria, 1080 m), sábado día 29 de enero. Foto de *tioedu* http://foro.meteored.com/foro+gener...20102011-t123461.0.html;msg2663970#msg2663970


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Fev 2011 às 10:17)

Bom Dia 

Outro dia nublado por estratos  Nao devera levantar..preve-se mais uma maxima negativa.

Temperatura Minima *-2,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *-1,0°C*

Humidade Actual *80%*
Vento Fraco de _Nordeste_

Fecho o mes de *Janeiro* com *42mm* abaixo da média que se situa nos 52mm.

Temperaturas Minimas dia 01/02/2011

*Glattalp* *-25,1°C* 
*Sils* *-21,2°C* 
*Zuoz* *-19,3°C*


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2011 às 12:29)

Capturas de esta mañana

Mi pueblo







Navarredonda de Gredos







Soria







Sotres (Asturias, 1000 m)







Llánaves de la Reina (León, 1420 m)







Campo de Caso (Asturias, *570 m*). No sé la razón por la que mi ordenador no puede abrirla a mayor tamaño, pero, vamos, que es la webcam en directo de esta bonita localidad asturiana


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2011 às 14:40)

Boa tarde!!! 

Ayer la ciudad de Avila 1130 metros tuvo una  temperatura máxima de -0,6ºC. Es la primera vez que una capital provincial o ciudad en España en 2011 está 24 horas por debajo de 0ºC. Antes lo consiguió León con -0,3ºC el 4 de diciembre y Burgos -0,5ºC el 3 de diciembre entre las capitales de provincia. 

A las 14h en A Coruña tenemos sol y 11,7ºC

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid 7,3ºC (aeroporto 8,6ºC)
Bilbao sem dado
Barcelona 13,3ºC
Valencia 16,6ºC
Malaga (puerto) 17,2ºC
Sevilla 12,7ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 0,1ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 2,0ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 6,3ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 7,5ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) sin dato





La entrada fria se puede dar por terminada. Es hora de hacer resumen.
Todavía queda nieve en los alrededores de Soria. Aunque con 6,3ºC a las 14h en la ciudad la nieve se está perdiendo rapido. 6 días con nieve está muy bien para una ciudad española. 







El resto de capitales provinciales y ciudades mucho peor. Reinosa varias nevadas mas todas de poca duración en el suelo. Burgos solo un día con nieve en el suelo. León y SEgovia no las vi nevadas ningún día. 

Reinosa 850 metros ahora.







Saúdos!!!!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Fev 2011 às 19:16)

Boa Noite

Outro dia sem Sol,ja la vao tres 

Temperatura Maxima *Negativa* *-0,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *-0,5°C*
Humidade Actual *76%*
Vento _Nulo_

Estas ultimas saidas dos modelos estao pessimas para o frio neste més de Fevereiro.Um exemplo o desta ultima run do Gfs até as 384h, os Alpes nao baixariam da iso 0,incrivel . Esperamos uma reviravolta até porque os cenarios eram de um Inverno rigoroso,excepcional e até agora esta a ser um fiasco,valeu o Outono 

Temperaturas Maximas hoje dia 01/02/2011

*Bellinzona* *10,7°C*
*Stabio* *10,4°C*
*Cresciano* *10,1°C*

*Nao houve Registo de Precipitaçao na Suiça*


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

Más imágenes del pantano de la Cuerda del Pozo (1080 m, Soria). Fotos de ayer (lunes 31 de enero) por la tarde, de *Ranger* Reportaje completo aquí: http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes.../embalse+de+la+cuerda+del+pozo-t129437.0.html

Puente al fondo


















Panorama con los enormes pinares nevados de fondo del día de hoy, 1 de febrero, desde la Muela de San Juan (Teruel). Foto de *drakis*. Reportaje completo aquí http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...por+la+muela+de+san+juan+1830m-t129430.0.html


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Fev 2011 às 09:31)

Bom Dia 

Quarto dia consecutivo sem sol, coberto de estratos,hoje um pouco menos densos devido ao vento.

Temperatura Minima *-2,0°C*
Temperatura Actual *-1,8°C*
Humidade Actual *78%*

Vento fraco a moderado de _Nordeste_ (média 15km/h)

Temperaturas Minimas 02/02/2011

*Glattalp* *-25°C*
*St Moritz* *-19,3°C*
*Zuoz* *-19,1°C*


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2011 às 11:44)

Algunas capturas de esta mañana

Mi pueblo (Madrid)







Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila). Día espléndido para hacer actividades de nieve. Al fondo a la derecha el espectacular sector del Alto Gredos, un entorno alpino en pleno Sistema Central.







Soria







Fondo del Valle de Benasque (1080 m, Huesca) desde Cerler (ya hoy por la tarde)







Sotres (Asturias)







Bárzana (*466 m*, Asturias). Tres capturas de esta mañana. Sigo sin poder abrir éstas imágenes y las de Campo de Caso a gran tamaño...

















Campo de Caso (*570 m*, Asturias)







Mitad norte Ibérica desde el satélite, hoy. La entrada ha venido bien para las principales cordilleras, que en general andaban muy mal de nieve hasta ahora. Fuera de ellas, y hablando de forma general, apenas ha nevado nada (incluso en altitudes razonablemente elevadas de vertientes sur de algunas norteñas como la Cantábrica muy poco o nada en cuanto nos alejábamos pocos kilómetros de la divisoria). Fresco sí, pero no demasiada nieve lamentablemente 







Ayer







Resumen de la entrada fría en tres estaciones oficiales navarras a no demasiada altitud:

Urbasa (zona occidental navarra, muy cerquita de la provincia de Álava (también de la de Guipuzcoa, pero más de la primera citada) en el País Vasco). 6 días con máxima negativa, 5 de ellos de forma consecutiva.







El Perdón (centro de Navarra, al sur de Pamplona). 7 días de máxima negativa en el período. Ahí viene explicado lo que significan los valores en rojo; en el caso de El Perdón se refiere al primer supuesto: "Valores diarios calculados a partir de un número de datos 10 minutos menor que 144 y mayor que 120".







Gorramendi (zona norteña navarra, Valle de Baztán, cerca de la frontera francesa). 9 días de máxima negativa







Y ahora del primer período de la entrada fría en dos estaciones oficiales de AEMET a baja altitud de la zona nororiental ibérica:

Torá (Lleida, *435 m*) Mínima y máxima diaria en ºC:

Día 22: -10,1....3,4
Día 23: -11,3....1,8
Día 24: -11,1....3,7
Día 25: -10,9....3,3
Día 26: -10,4....5,4


Tamarite de Litera (Huesca,* 218 m*). 5 días consecutivos bajando de -9 ºC a 200 metros. Casi nada:

Día 22: -9,5.....5,9
Día 23: -9,6.....3,5
Día 24: -10,1....4,0
Día 25: -9,5.....5,4
Día 26: -9,2.....5,0

No está nada mal


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2011 às 15:07)

Boa tarde!!! 

A las 15h en A Coruña tenemos sol y 12,3ºC

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid sem dado (aeroporto 11,5ºC)
Bilbao sem dado
Barcelona sem dado
Valencia 17,4ºC
Malaga (puerto) 18,2ºC
Sevilla (aeropuerto) 12,5ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 2,9ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 5,3ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 5,5ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 9,8ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) sem dado







Queda nieve en el area de Soria. También en Asturias. Alli cayó mas cantidad. Mas en general el sol está derritiendo la nieve muy rapido en cotas bajas (1000 metros). En Benasque 1120 metros cordillera del Pirineo a esta hora 6,9ºC y queda muy poca nieve.





En la cordillera cantabrica en el lado sur tambien poca nieve. Dos webcams de Guardo 1100 metros provincia de Palencia. 9ºC en Cervera de Pisuerga cerca de Guardo.


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2011 às 17:58)

Sigo da Islândia num dia que esteve muito nublado e calmo, após um nevão durante a noite (10 cm acumulados).

Muito vento ontem à noite, hoje está calmo. *Pois estou no centro da depressão com 959 mb ao nível do mar!!!!*. Bati o recorde!
O valor oficial em Reykjavík é exactamente o mesmo.

Mínima *-7ºC*, Máxima *-2ºC*, presentemente com -2ºC e recomeçou a nevar


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Fev 2011 às 18:53)

Boa Noite

Finalmente apareceu o Sol da parte da tarde,depois de tres dias de ausencia.

Temperatura Maxima *2,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *-2,2°C* (em queda brusca)
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Fraco de _Norte_

A partir de Sexta-feira subida generalizada das temperaturas maximas,10°C a 12°C e tempo anticlonico


----------



## Snark (2 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

Buenos días

Día muy bonito.

Temperatura mínima: -2,0
Temperatura máxima 8,5º
Cielo: Despejado
Nieve en Madrid: 1000mtrs+

Segovia y Ávila: Nieve en jardines y sombras.


----------



## Snark (2 Fev 2011 às 21:05)

Montañas Madrid:






Asturias a 400metros:





Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila)


----------



## irpsit (2 Fev 2011 às 23:05)

Uma verdadeira tempestade de neve aqui na Islândia. Finalmente!

Neva neva sem parar, já sigo com cerca de 15-20cm acumulados e irá nevar toda a noite e amanhã.

Sigo com -3ºC e neve moderada e persistente, infelizmente não posso ver a outra "tempestade", a solar, que iria causar hoje fantásticas auroras polares. De destacar, a pressão agora a 965 depois do mínimo impressionante de 959 mb.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Fev 2011 às 10:58)

Bom Dia

Inicio de manha de céu limpo tornando-se nublado desde as 10h.Minima mais baixa desde Dezembro.Boa geada.

Temperatura Minima *-6,8°C*  
Temperatura Actual *-1,6°C* 
Humidade Actual *78%*
Vento Fraco de _Sudoeste_

Temperaturas Minimas dia 03/02/2011

*Glattalp* *-24,1°C*
*Zuoz* *-18,9°C*
*Buffalora* *-18,7°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Fev 2011 às 14:28)

Boa tarde!!! 


A las 14h en A Coruña nublado y 16,2ºC

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid 9,0ºC (aeroporto 11,0ºC)
Bilbao sem dado
Barcelona sem dado
Valencia 18,4ºC
Malaga (puerto) 18,6ºC
Sevilla (aeropuerto) 13,9ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 5,5ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 5,5ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 9,3ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 11,3ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) sem dado






La nieve se funde en las montañas que rodean Soria despues de 8 días.
En pueblos del interior de Asturias aun tienen nieve despues de 5 días. Allí nevó mas tarde que en Soria. En Soria la nevada cayó el jueves 27 y en Asturias el domingo 30.







En general la nieve se esta deshaciendo rapido. En Cerler (Pirineo) 1540 metros es evidente.


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

Unas capturas de la tarde (he llegado un poco tarde a casa y muchas tienen bastante poca luz)

Navarredonda de Gredos (Ávila)







Soria. Todavía con bastantes zonas nevadas en la propia ciudad







Fondo del Valle de Benasque (1080 m, Huesca) desde Cerler







Y Bárzana (*466 m*, Asturias). Que así sigue desde que empezara a nevar en la zona la tarde-noche del viernes 28 de enero (aquí el post en que hay una captura del final de la mañana del 29 de enero de la localidad de Pola de Laviana (290 m) completamente nevada: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/261223-post249.html). Y esto a poco más de 400 metros y sin que tampoco haya caído una gran nevada en el interior de la zona cantábrica como ha pasado otros años ni mucho menos.







En los próximos días en la Comunidad de Madrid, heladas de débiles a moderadas a primera hora de la mañana y temperaturas más que agradables durante las horas centrales diurnas. Valgan de ejemplo de estos contrastes los valores de hoy de Villamanrique de Tajo (Meteoclimatic, 542 m), máxima de 15,2 ºC y mínima de -4,6 ºC

Y éste es mi último mensaje en una temporada, ya que por cuestiones laborales me desplazo a Mahón (Menorca). Tal y como están las cosas ahora mismo es más que probable que tarde en estar asentado y que no pueda disponer de internet (fuera del horario de curro, claro) con facilidad y tiempo. Mucha nieve por allí no creo que vea, no; aunque a cambio tendré otras muchas cosas


----------



## irpsit (3 Fev 2011 às 20:37)

Sigo com *-12ºC* e céu pouco nublado! 
Nevou imenso de noite, blizzard mesmo, 30cm acumulados, yeah!!

E vem mais neve a caminho
A máxima foi -7ºC; mínima agora com os -12ºC

Há bocado vim da rua
O meu cabelo vinha congelado depois do hot tub
A roupa também estava congelada


----------



## Z13 (3 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com *-12ºC* e céu pouco nublado!
> Nevou imenso de noite, blizzard mesmo, 30cm acumulados, yeah!!
> 
> E vem mais neve a caminho
> ...



Bom, e nem umas fotos com o telemóvel?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Fev 2011 às 21:39)

Boa Noite 

Ao longo do dia o céu foi-se tornando nublado,neste momento esta Muito Nublado.
A partir de amanha temperaturas mais elevadas,em especial as maximas. 

Temperatura Maxima *2,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *-0,3°C*
Humidade Actual *80%*
Vento Fraco de _Norte_

Temperaturas Maximas 03/02/2011

*Castasegna* *12,1°C*
*Faido* *11,6°C*
*Mesocco* *11,1°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Fev 2011 às 10:31)

Bom Dia 

Tempo Anticiclonico,com céu limpo. 

Temperatura Minima *-2,7°C*
Temperatura Actual *3,9°C*

hoje e os proximos dias as maximas serao bem altas para Fevereiro

Humidade Actual _65%_
Vento Fraco de _Nordeste_

Temperaturas Minimas 04/02/2011 

*Solvayhutte* *-17,1°C*
*Buffalora* *-15,6°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-15,4°C*

Actualizaçao *13h30*

Temperatura Actual *8,3°C*
Humidade Actual *57%*
Vento Fraco de _Sudoeste_

Pressao Atmosférica *1035hpa*

*Dia Primaveril*


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde!!! 

Las temperaturas suben.

A las 15h según AEMET en A Coruña sol y 14,8ºC

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid 12,3ºC (aeroporto 14,2ºC)
Bilbao 15,7ºC (14h)
Barcelona 15,0ºC
Valencia 18,2ºC
Malaga (puerto) 17,9ºC
Sevilla (aeropuerto) 17,6ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 12,2ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 12,5ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 13,7ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 12,7ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) 13,0ºC (14h)


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

Derritiendose la nieve a toda velocidad por debajo de 1500 metros.

Todavia nieve en la cordillera Cantabrica lado norte (en el lado sur la cota de nieve está mucho mas alta). Sotres (Asturias) 1050 metros. Poco durará.






En los Pirineos. Benasque 1120 metros 16ºC ahora!!!! No queda nieve. 









Hasta Cerler esta perdiendo la nieve. Cerler 1540 metros






Soria 1080 metros y montañas cercanas. Casi limpias de nieve.


----------



## vinc7e (4 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

> Todavia nieve en la cordillera Cantabrica lado norte (en el lado sur la cota de nieve está mucho mas alta). Sotres (Asturias) 1050 metros. Poco durará.



Pelas imagens de satélite ainda se vê uma quantidade razoável de neve em Espanha.
Em Portugal é que nem por isso


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2011 às 15:41)

vinc7e disse:


> Pelas imagens de satélite ainda se vê uma quantidade razoável de neve em Espanha.
> Em Portugal é que nem por isso



Sim mas a imagen penso que é de ontem. 
Penso que MODIS publica as imagens com um día de retraso.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2011 às 15:52)

Ferreiro disse:


> Sim mas a imagen penso que é de ontem.
> Penso que MODIS publica as imagens com um día de retraso.



Não. A imagem é de hoje. Basta ver pela nebulosidade.
Ontem havia nebulosidade alta.

Imagem de ontem:





As imagens são recolhidas entre as 11 e as 13h UTC, e são colocadas no site depois das 15h UTC.

Portanto, em Espanha, ao contrário de Portugal, ainda há imensa neve.


----------



## irpsit (4 Fev 2011 às 16:10)

Sigo com imensa neve e blizzard.
Acumulou cerca de 35cm desde a meia-noite!

Total acumulado: 40-50cm.

Sigo com máxima de -4ºC após mínima de -12ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Fev 2011 às 09:36)

Bom Dia

Outro dia de céu limpo. 

Temperatura Minima *-2,6°C*
Temperatura Actual *3,5°C*
Humidade Actual *83%*
Vento Fraco de _Leste_

Temperaturas Minimas 05/02/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-12,7°C*
*St Moritz* *-12,5°C*
*Ulrichen* *-11,9°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Fev 2011 às 14:07)

Boa Tarde 

Dia Primaveril  Onde esta o Inverno??

Céu limpo.
Temperatura Actual e Maxima *11,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *52%*
Vento Variavel,predominando de _Sudoeste_

13 Cantoes da Suiça estao em situaçao de seca prolongada,na regiao do Tessin   Nao chove em condicoes ha muito tempo.

Este mes, para ja, levo 0mm acumulados depois dos pauperrimos 45mm de Janeiro...


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Fev 2011 às 14:52)

Boa tarde. Las temperaturas suben en España.

En A Coruña 11ºC a las 15h segun AEMET.

Temperaturas mas altas en las ciudades a mayor altitud.
Soria 1080 metros 17,8C!!!






La region mas castigada por las altas temperaturas es el Pirineo.

Ripoll 671 metros 21,0C
Benasque 1120 metros 17,6C






Con esas temperaturas Cerler 1540 metros se esta quedando sin nieve otra vez


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 11:20)

Bom Dia

Céu limpo,o habitual  

Temperatura Minima *-3,6°C* 
Temperatura Actual *6,1°C*
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento Fraco de _Leste_

Temperaturas Minimas 06/02/2011

*Glattalp* *-14,4°C*
*Sils* *-14,0°C*
*St Moritz* *-13,1°C*

Temperaturas Maximas 05/02/2011

*Mosogno* *19,4°C*  
*Castasegna* *19,3°C* 
*Bellinzona* *18,2°C* 


*Geneve* *12,1°C *


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2011 às 14:45)

Boa tarde!!! Seguimos con altas temperaturas.

A las 15h en A Coruña nublado y 13,3ºC

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid 14,8ºC (aeroporto 16,2ºC)
Bilbao 16,1ºC (14h)
Barcelona 17,2ºC
Valencia 18,2ºC
Malaga (puerto) 17,4ºC
Sevilla (aeropuerto) 18,3ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 16,6ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 16,8ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 16,9ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 16,6ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) 18,2ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Fev 2011 às 15:58)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo

Temperatura Maxima *10,2°C* 
Temperatura Actual *9,6°C*
Humidade Actual *43%*
Vento Fraco de _Leste_

Menos quente que o previsto,ainda assim bem acima do normal para a época


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Fev 2011 às 10:12)

Bom Dia 

Céu limpo 
Temperatura Minima *-4,6°C* 
Temperatura Actual *3,7°C*
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento _Nulo_

Temperaturas Minimas 07/02/2011

*Sils* *-16,0°C*
*Zuoz* *-14,9°C*
*St Moritz* *-14,6°C*


Temperaturas Maximas 06/02/2011

*Cresciano* *19,6°C* 
*Lopagno* *19,1°C* 
*Mosogno* *19,0°C* 

ps-entretanto chega a Selecçao,por volta da hora do almoço,quarta espero ver um Grande Jogo


----------



## Norther (7 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com imensa neve e blizzard.
> Acumulou cerca de 35cm desde a meia-noite!
> 
> Total acumulado: 40-50cm.
> ...





Não podes meter umas fotos, adorava ver


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Fev 2011 às 19:20)

Boa Noite

Mais um Grande dia de Sol  E nos proximos 10 dias mais do mesmo 

Temperatura Maxima *11,2°C* 
Temperatura Actual *2,9°C*
Humidade Actual *72%*
Vento Fraco de _Noroeste_

Temperaturas Maximas 07/02/2011

*Andeer* *17,8°C* 
*Murren* *17,7°C* 
*Stabio* *17,7°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Fev 2011 às 10:00)

Bom Dia 

Céu Limpo 

Temperatura Minima *-4,5°C* 
Temperatura Actual *5,8°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento _Nulo_

Temperaturas Minimas 08/02/2011

*Sils* *-18,1°C*
*St Moritz* *-15,5°C*
*Maloja* *-15,2°C*


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2011 às 10:37)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Noite
> 
> Mais um Grande dia de Sol  E nos proximos 10 dias mais do mesmo
> 
> ...



Tem estado calor aí pela Suiça, será que o Inverno já acabouT


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Fev 2011 às 10:42)

MSantos disse:


> Tem estado calor aí pela Suiça, será que o Inverno já acabouT



Espero bem que nao tenha acabado  Quero a neve de volta,desde Dezembro que nao cai nada 

O més de Janeiro ja teve uma anomalia de mais 1,5°C,o de Fevereiro vai pelo mesmo caminho...Mas estou confiante que a partir do dia 15 maximo 20, isto vai mudar


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Fev 2011 às 14:57)

Boa tarde!!! 

A las 15h en A Coruña 16,2ºC. Viento moderado.

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid 13,1ºC (aeroporto 15,4ºC)
Bilbao 21,4ºC (14h)
Barcelona sin dato
Valencia 13,4ºC
Malaga (puerto) 17,3ºC
Sevilla (aeropuerto) 14,8ºC

Cidades a maior altitude 
Avila (1130 metros) 14,9ºC
Segovia (1005 metros) 15,1ºC
Soria (1082 metros) 15,7ºC 
Leon (916 metros) 12,7ºC 
Teruel (900 metros) sin dato



Las webcams a 1500 metros.

Llanaves de la Reina (cordillera Cantábrica) 1420 metros.





Cerler (Pirineo) 1540 metros





Navarredonda de Gredos (sistema Central) 1560 metros


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2011 às 15:04)

Clima espectular aqui na Islândia.

Neve forte na quarta e quinta,* dois grandes blizzards na sexta e domingo*!

Acumulou cerca de* 60cm de neve*!
Foi uma comboio de precipitação, de oeste (o qual passou igualmente nos EUA há uns dias) A pressão atingiu os 960mb.

Ontem, segunda, estiveram -9ºC de manhã e a temperatura desceu com o céu limpo ao longo do dia até aos *-15ºC* ao início da noite. Um frio agressivo mas com espectaculares auroras boreais!

Hoje amanheceu com céu já nublado, e -7ºC e agora já estão -1ºC pois o céu está encoberto e neve fraca.  Um sistema frontal de sudoeste aproxima-se. Que subida de temperatura! As previsões é de uma noite chuvosa para hoje, em cima dos 60cm de neve acumulados. 

Como vêm até nesta latitude as entradas de sudoeste falham em causar neve, mesmo com imenso ar frio à superfície.
É a corrente do Golfo.

*Vídeo do blizzard de Sexta*


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Fev 2011 às 18:21)

irpsit disse:


> Clima espectular aqui na Islândia.
> 
> Neve forte na quarta e quinta,* dois grandes blizzards na sexta e domingo*!
> 
> ...



  Nossa que ventos feroses em   paresce mais um furacao de neve


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2011 às 01:20)

vento muito forte mesmo, assim dessa maneira as pessoas congelam num instante  
belas imagens


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Fev 2011 às 02:00)

irpsit disse:


> Clima espectular aqui na Islândia.
> 
> Neve forte na quarta e quinta, dois grandes blizzards na sexta e domingo...
> Acumulou cerca de 60cm de neve...
> Foi uma comboio de precipitação, de oeste (o qual passou igualmente nos EUA há uns dias) A pressão atingiu os 960mb.......



Não me faria rogado , para "suportar" todas estas "contrariedades " meteorológicas.
A bem dizer : quem me dera ter passado por uma semana assim...
Boa Irpsit: -Elucidativos os teus relatos.
Que bom daqui , termos um cheirinho daí...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Fev 2011 às 09:14)

Bom Dia 

Céu limpo.

Temperatura Minima *-4,7°C* 
Temperatura Actual *2,1°C*
Humidade Actual *78%*
Vento _Nulo_

Temperaturas Maximas 08/02/2011

*Faido* *17,1°C* 
*Mesocco* *16,2°C* 
*Mosogno* *15,0°C*

Temperaturas Minimas 09/02/2011

*Glattalp* *-14,6°C*
*Sils* *-14,0°C*
*St Moritz* *-13,9°C*


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2011 às 10:01)

Meus caros, ontem a tempestade aqui foi brutal!

*O vento esteve nos 115km/h com rajada máxima de 147km/h!!!!!
*
Incrível, nunca vi um vento tão forte, e rachou algumas janelas da nossa casa e provocou outros estragos. Era completamente impossível caminhar contra esse vento, e muito perigoso.

Estes ventos estão no limiar entre tempestade tropical e furação de força 1.

Começou por volta das 18h e à meia-noite atingiu a força máxima, altura em que começou a chover ums mistura de chuva, gelo e neve (que aleijava como agulhas quando acertava na cara). A temperatura chegou aos 3ºC!! Mas agora sigo com 0ºC e vento calmo.

A pressão foi outra coisa incrivel, caíu cerca de 20mb em algumas horas, até aos 976mb.

Era muito complicado abrir a porta da rua devido à diferença de pressão. E quando a abria, dava uma sensação intensa nos ouvidos (nunca me aconteceu isto) e a pressão chegava a variar quase 3-4mb nesse instante. 

A tempestade durou entre as 18h e as 2h, com os ventos ciclónicos.

Eu não fiz um vídeo (estava sem bateria) mas vou ver se alguém filmou o vento. De qualquer modo fica o registro e o link para os dados oficiais:

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/#station=6430
Vejam a evolução do vento e da temperatura!!!! É similar em todas as estações do sul do país.

Uma das estações registou uma rajada máxima de 184km/h e vento constante de 140km/h (equivalentes a um furacão de força 1)
Dos 60cm acumulados ainda restam cerca de 30cm.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2011 às 13:33)

realmente tinhas ai uma valente depressão, ai é de extremos Irpsit  





Por aqui temperatura nos 9ºC sem vento e pressão de 1016.o hpa


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2011 às 20:09)

OK, hoje foi um dia calmo, excepto um aguaceiro intenso de neve ao meio-dia.

O monstro de ontem já está para leste.
Assim como a entrada gelada de anteontem que me trouxe uns -15ºC.

Espera-se agora mais uma nova tempestade com fortes ventos para esta sexta.
Para amanhã prevê-se temperaturas a chegar aos +10ºC. É de loucos.

E ainda se mantém grande parte da neve dos blizzards do fim de semana. Que acontecerá?

*Resumo do mês:
*1 céu pouco nublado -7ºC a -1ºC, queda enorme de pressão
2 neve forte, e ventos de 120km/h -2ºC (20cm), pressão atinge 958 (nível do mar)
3 céu pouco nublado -7ºC a -12º
4 blizzard intenso -7ºC a -4ºC (45cm), pressão estável nos 980
5 aguaceiros de neve -2ºC
6 blizzard à noite -3ºC (mais uns 20cm)
7 céu limpo, temperaturas a chegar aos -15ºC (ao longo do dia). pressão atinge 1000
8 forte subida de temperatura e ventos de 150km/h à noite, e sleet forte -7ºC a +3ºC, pressão caí aos 980
9 tempo calmo e à volta de 0ºC

Podes arranjar-me as cartas de 2 Fevereiro e depois de 4 de Fevereiro?



Norther disse:


> realmente tinhas ai uma valente depressão, ai é de extremos Irpsit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2011 às 22:00)

aqui tens irpsit, mas podes consultar o meteociel e vais aos arquivos


----------



## Snark (9 Fev 2011 às 22:16)

Buenas noches a todos!

Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900m )

Temperatura mínima: -1,6º
Temperatura máxima: 11,8º

Bonito día de Febrero.
En Febrero es normal tener 15º un dia a las 3 de la tarde y en dos días tener 0º a las 3 de la tarde.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Fev 2011 às 10:31)

Bom Dia

Céu Limpo (sétimo dia consecutivo,que marasmo)

Temperatura Minima *-3,6°C* 
Temperatura Actual *4,7°C*
Humidade Actual *66%*
Vento _Nulo_

Temperaturas Maximas 09/02/2011

*Stabio* *14,9°C*
*Bellinzona* *14,4°C*
*Lopagno* *14,4°C*

Temperaturas Minimas 10/02/2011

*Glattalp* *-16,2°C*
*St Moritz* *-15,5°C*
*Sils* *-14,7°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2011 às 14:52)

Buenas Tardes. A Coruña 18,0ºC

Resto do país
Bilbao 20,8ºC (14h)
Santander 21,5ºC probablemente temperatura máxima en Europa
Madrid 12,8ºC (aeropuerto 15,1ºC)
Barcelona 13,5ºC
Valencia 14,3ºC
Málaga (puerto) 17,0ºC
Sevilla 17,3ºC

Ciudades a mayor altitud
Ávila 13,5ºC
Segovia 15,8ºC
Soria 15,2ºC
León 10,7ºC
Teruel 15,8ºC (14h)







3 webcams en la cordillera Cantabrica

Sotres 1050 metros




Llanaves de la Reina 1420 metros




Fuente De 1840 metros


----------



## Snark (10 Fev 2011 às 17:00)

Otro día maravilloso por el centro de Espanha 

Temperatura mínima: -0,5º (+0,1º)
Temperatura máxima: 12,3º (+2,8º)
Temperatura actual: 9,9º
Cielo: despejado


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2011 às 19:04)

Temperaturas de la última semana en Benasque (Pirineo. Provincia de Huesca) 1120 metros estacion de AEMET.

19,8ºC el 6 de febrero!!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Fev 2011 às 21:28)

Boa Noite

Céu limpo durante todo o dia 

Temperatura Maxima *10,4°C* 

Temperatura Actual *1,5°C* 
Humidade Actual *77%*
Vento Fraco de _Oeste_

Temperaturas Maximas 10/02/2011

*Gruyeres* *15,0°C*
*Schupfheim* *13,9°C*
*Tavannes* *13,9°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Fev 2011 às 14:16)

Bom Dia

Céu Limpo 

Temperatura Minima *-2,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *14,6°C*   
Humidade Actual *30%*
Vento Fraco de _Sudoeste_

Temperaturas Minimas 11/02/2011

*Sils* *-13,8°C*
*Solvayhutte* *-12,9°C*
*St Moritz* *-12,8°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Fev 2011 às 14:49)

Boa tarde!!! 

Ás 14h en A Coruña 14,0ºC. Viento moderado y lluvia fina.

Cidades mais importantes
Madrid 11,5ºC (aeroporto sem dado)
Bilbao 18,2ºC (13h)
Barcelona 13,8ºC
Valencia 12,6ºC
Malaga (puerto) 16,8ºC
Sevilla (aeropuerto) 16,4ºC

El mapa con las ciudades y estaciones a mas altitud,







De nuevo estaciones de esquí cerradas por falta de nieve o que estan abiertas gracias a la nieve artificial. 

Cabeza de Manzaneda (Ourense)




Leitariegos (Asturias y Leon)




Alto Campoo (Cantabria)




Mañana vemos las del Sistema Iberico y Central. Están en parecidas condiciones.


----------



## Snark (12 Fev 2011 às 10:51)

Buen día amigos!

Temperatura mínima: 1,1º (+1,5º)
Temperatura actual: 8,9º

El campo está de mil colores ya, la naturaleza es sabia. Miles de flores nacen ya por los campos de Castilla....como en Abril o Mayo.

*Sistema Central:*

Montañas de Madrid:











Muy poca nieve, este año sin lugar a dudas es horrible para la nieve.


Viendo el GFS, parece que tendremos tiempo muy bueno hasta Marzo, isos de +8 con Anticiclón.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Fev 2011 às 11:09)

Bom Dia

Como diz o amigo Snark parece que o Inverno acabou este ano.Os modelos estao cada vez pior,com isos cada vez mais altas.Nao tenho muita esperancas em ver mais neve,nem grandes frios..

Céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura Minima *-1,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *5,8°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Fraco de _Sul_

Temperaturas Maximas 11/02/2011

*Oberwil* *15,6°C*
*Délemont* *15,5°C*
*Pratval* *15,3°C*

Temperaturas Minimas 12/02/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-14°C*
*Sils* *-13,5°C*
*Glattalp* *-12,8°C*

Continuamos em 0mm este més de Fevereiro


----------



## irpsit (12 Fev 2011 às 20:29)

Parece estar a desenvolver uma situação de forte NAO+.

*Pressão a cerca de 935 a oeste da Islândia!!!!!* 
link carta sinóptica

Aqui cerca de 975mb, chuva forte e ventos a superar os 100km/h de novo, com rajadas até aos 200km/h. O aeroporto foi fechado. Agora passou a neve. Máxima de 5º, sigo com 1º.

Será que irei bater o recorde de pressão de 958mb de há uns dias atrás?
Não sei pois desta vez a depressão parece que está parada e irá deslocar-se mais para sudeste.

Ver www.sat24.com


----------



## Gerofil (12 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Entretanto segue um inverno muito rigoroso na Escandinávia e norte da Rússia, com temperaturas entre os 30 e os 35 ºC negativos !!! 





Fonte da Imagem: MeteoGiornale


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Fev 2011 às 12:43)

Bom Dia

Céu pouco nublado,maior nebulosidade a Oeste.é esperado alguma chuva para o inicio da noite.Bem falta faz,este mes ainda nao choveu,0mm.

*Temperatura Minima* *0,3°C*
*Temperatura Actual* *10°C* 
*Humidade Actual* *55%*
*Vento Fraco de Sul*

Temperaturas Maximas 12/02/2011

*Koblenz* *15,0°C* 
*Lommis* *14,3°C* 
*Steg* *14,3°C* 

Temperaturas Minimas 13/02/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-17,1°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-16,0°C*
*Jungfraujoch* *-14,4°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Fev 2011 às 14:48)

Boa tarde desde A Coruña, 12ºC y lluvia moderada. 

Por aquí hoy hace mas frio. Hay nieve cuajada (neve em solo) en Cebreiro 1300 metros (provincia de Lugo)




Fuera de Galicia la cota de nieve está a mas altura. Cardaño 1350 metros en la cordillera Cantábrica (provincia de Palencia) está nevando mas la nieve no cuaja (nao permanece no solo).


----------



## irpsit (13 Fev 2011 às 16:36)

Sigo com -2ºC e aguaceiros muito fortes de gelo/granizo.
Cumulonimbos e rajadas de vento forte.
Condições por vezes blizzard e mini-remoinhos que levantam a neve.

O gelo é violento ao atingir a pele.

Olhem para a imagem de satélite (a depressão a oeste da Islândia).
Pressão sobe dos 977 para os 987.

Sigo com cerca de 40cm de neve acumulada (cerca de 15cm desde ontem).
Logo coloco vídeos


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2011 às 14:50)

Hoje muito frio em A coruña, 9,5ºC ás 15h

Resto de Espanha
Madrid sem dado
Bilbao sem dado
Barcelona 12,4ºC
Valencia 18,3ºC
Malaga 18,2ºC
Sevilla 13,5ºC

Cidades a maior altitude
Avila 5,5ºC
Segovia 4,8ºC
Soria 2,7ºC
Leon 3,8ºC

A esta hora no se ve nieve a 1100 metros de altitud en la cordillera Cantábrica. Por tanto no afecta a las 15h a ninguna ciudad o pueblo importante.
Villablino 1100 metros (provincia de Leon)




Sotres 1050 metros (provincia de Asturias)





En el resto de cordilleras la cota de nieve está mas alta. 
Cerler 1540 metros (Pirineo. Provincia de Huesca) pequeña nevada esta mañana ya derritiendose


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

Vento muito forte agora em A Coruña. 100 km/hora???


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Fev 2011 às 21:57)

Boa Noite

Novidade a Chuva voltou  Comecou a chover às 19h e vai caindo fraca a moderada,acumulados *4,2mm* Primeiros milimetros do Més  

Temperatura Actual *6,9°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de _Sudoeste_

Temperatura Maxima *11,2°C*
Temperatura Minima *0,4°C*


----------



## irpsit (14 Fev 2011 às 22:22)

Sigo com -3ºC, céu completamente limpo e... com auroras boreais absurdamente fantásticas!! Cobriram o céu todo em várias cores, movimento rápido e extremamente brilhantes. Agora após uma hora estão apenas vísiveis no horizonte sul.

Tudo porque ocorreu um major flare solar ontem, directamente voltado para a Terra. 

Coloco fotos amanhã.

Sem querer criar inveja a ninguém, este país tem oferecido fenómenos fantásticos a cada 3 dias!


----------



## Espigüetenieve (15 Fev 2011 às 12:37)

Pues anoche cayeron 11 cm de nieve en mi pueblo, ahora lamentablemente la temperatura es positiva, tenemos 1,6ºC y hay viento del suroeste, por lo que la nieve se está marchando, pero buenmo, tenemos todo el pueblo de Velilla del Río Carrión blanquito y aún con unos 6-7 cm.

Por cierto, Vidrieros, mínima de antes de anoche, -11ºC y en mi pueblo de -6,6ºC, máxima en Vidrieros de ayer de -3ºC y eso a 1330 msnm, con lo cual se confirma su friura total, lleva 72 heladas en los últimos 80 días, y con hoy llevamos tambien en mi pueblo, con 28 heladas seguidas.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 14:23)

Boa tarde. 
12ºC em A Coruña. Vento moderado.

Nas cidades e estaçaos meteorologicas a maior altitude os dados sao






A cota de neve está como ontem


----------



## Espigüetenieve (15 Fev 2011 às 15:25)

Así estaba Guardo 5 km al sur de mi pueblo anoche, con unos 10 cm de nieve, algo menos que en mi pueblo, pero prácticamente igual.


----------



## Espigüetenieve (15 Fev 2011 às 15:27)

Esta es la dirección para ver la foto:
http://img220.imageshack.us/i/sevenperfectamentecaerl.jpg/


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

Boa Noite

Chuva fraca durante a manha e céu muito nublado da parte da tarde.
Acumulado ontem *5,2mm* 
Acumulado hoje *2,5mm* 
Acumulado Mensal *7,7mm* 

Temperatura Minima e Actual *2,8°C*
Temperatura Maxima *8,1°C*


----------



## Snark (15 Fev 2011 às 20:17)

Hola amigos! Desesperante el futuro para Febrero, puedo ser el año con menos días de nieve desde que tengo datos.

Hoy ha nevado por encima de 1000 metros en el centro y por debajo de 1000 metros pocos copos y poca nieve como *Cuenca:*






La localidad con más población que ha visto bastante nieve (15cm) ha sido El Espinar con 10.000 habitantes en Segovia a 1100 metros.

a 1800 en las Montañas de Madrid:


----------



## Snark (15 Fev 2011 às 20:33)

-Nevando en Villalba, nevada débil pero al menos nieva algo...en el No Invierno (El nombre de este Invierno en el foro Español)

Temperatura 1º
Nevando debilmente


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2011 às 21:21)

Snark disse:


> -Nevando en Villalba, nevada débil pero al menos nieva algo...en el No Invierno (El nombre de este Invierno en el foro Español)
> 
> Temperatura 1º
> Nevando debilmente



2008 ha sido mucho peor!
Aqui en Lisboa havemos tenido uns 13-13.5º de media en enero..


----------



## Snark (16 Fev 2011 às 09:05)

stormy disse:


> 2008 ha sido mucho peor!
> Aqui en Lisboa havemos tenido uns 13-13.5º de media en enero..



Sí amigo, 2007/2008 y 2010/2011 han sido los dos peores Inviernos en años.

*Nieve sobre 900 justos en el centro de Iberia*

*En Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900m)*

Temperatura mínima: 0,7º
Temperatura ahora: 1,1º
Nevando débil

*El Escorial (Madrid)*





Sigue nevando en las montañas de Madrid:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Fev 2011 às 09:54)

Bom Dia 

Céu muito nublado.   http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *3,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,2°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*

Vento _Nulo_

Finalmente voltou a nevar acima dos 800metros

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg 1200 metros

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500 metros


----------



## irpsit (16 Fev 2011 às 10:59)

Sigo com céu encoberto, vento fraco e 0º.
Acumulação de neve no solo: cerca de 5-10cm


----------



## Espigüetenieve (16 Fev 2011 às 12:42)

Bueno pues ha vuelto a nevar en Velilla del Río Carrión, otros casi 15 cm esta pasada madrugada y mañana, ha estado nevando con una temperatura de -1,6ºC y actualmente todavía hay -0,6ºC, puede ser el noveno día con máxima negativa en lo que va de otoño-invierno en el pueblo y el decimotercerdía de nieve (poquísimos días de nieve en este pésimo invierno en tema de nieve), pero bueno el pueblo está super blanco y lleva así ya 3 días, desde primeros de noviembre cuando cyaeron 25 cm y la nieve aguantó una semana, es la segunda vez que más tiempo está el pueblo nevado, sigo esperando más nieve.

Podeis mirar la cam de Cardaño de Abajo, donde hay unos 20 cm.


----------



## Espigüetenieve (16 Fev 2011 às 13:18)

Nevadno moderadamente en velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia) esto sigue aumentando, seguimos en temperatura negativa. QUé día más bonito, y eso que no es nortada.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Al fin una buena nevada en el norte de España. En Cebreiro 1300 metros (provincia de Lugo) hay bastante nieve ahora. 





Pienso que no durara muchos días. Pero hoy hay nieve. A disfrutar.

En el resto del pais la nieve cuaja por encima de 1000 metros aproximadamente. En Leon, 900 metros, Soria 1080 metros Burgos 890 metros y Reinosa 850 metros a esta hora la precipitación es lluvia o aguanieve que no cuaja. Avila no tiene webcam y la de Segovia no funciona hoy. 







En mi ciudad mucha lluvia.


----------



## Espigüetenieve (16 Fev 2011 às 15:50)

Pon la captura de la webcam de Cardaño de Abajo, yo creo que con lo que caiga esta noche y esta tarde, se llegará a los 25-30 cm, por cierto, la máxima en mi pueblo: Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia) a 1125 msnm ha sido definitivamente negativa y se ha quedado en -0,2ºC, en estos momentos ha bajdo hasta los -0,5ºC y ha comenzado a nevar de nuevo moderadamente, que suba suba chuf chuf, que siba que suba jejeje.

Este es el enlace de la webcam de Cardaño de Abajo, mirad ya el espesor que bonito es, y nieve virgen no pisada, además nevando con intensidad, así está toda la Montaña Palentina, en mi pueblo hay algo menos, pero muy bonito tambien y como digo, nevando con -0,5ºC.

el enlace: http://img826.imageshack.us/i/nevandoalas4ymediadelat.jpg/


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 16:48)

A cota de neve esta a maior altitude no lado norte da cordilheira cantabrica que no lado sur. Nao é o habitual.

Villablino, 1050 metros, sur da cordilheira 





Sotres, 1050 metros, norte da cordilheira


----------



## Espigüetenieve (16 Fev 2011 às 18:55)

25 cm en mi pueblo y nevando a lo bestia, visibilidad casi nula y ojo, en Cardaño de Abajo 35 cm y subiendo, cuidado, ventisca brutal en estos momentos.


----------



## Espigüetenieve (16 Fev 2011 às 21:40)

45 cm de nieve en Vidrieros, Montaña Palentina, cerca ya del medio metro y cuidado, se espera más nieve para esta madrugada, al final tuvimos máxima negativa en mi pueblo, -0,2ºC.

En estos momentos caen copos sueltos y 25 cm de nieve, mañana espero levantarme con cercva de 40. Lógicamnte muy lejos de las nevadas con norte puro, que nos dejaron 85 cm en el pueblo el 15-16 d diciembre de 2008, 1 metro 10 cm el 26-12-2004 y 1 metro y 20 cm el 09-12-1990, la mayor nevada de hecho que he visto en mi pueblo.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2011 às 01:14)

Anomalia brutal na Europa de leste


----------



## irpsit (17 Fev 2011 às 09:41)

Sigo com -1ºC e céu muito nublado.
Mínima foi de -2ºC

Movimentos estranhos da atmosfera:

Depressão centrada a leste da Islândia dirige-se para cá (desloca-se para oeste, da Escandinávia para a Gronelândia!)
Depressão que esteve há uns dias aqui dirigiu-se para Portugal (moveu-se para sul!) e provocou igualmente estragos no nosso país, depois de ter tiido ventos ciclónicos cá
Anticiclone em quase todo o leste Europeu e temperaturas primaveris (pois ocorre uma entrada de sul nessa zona)
Outra nova frente aproxima-se do Atlântico (desloca-se para leste)


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

Boa tarde!!! 
13ºC em A Coruña. Vento e chuva.

As temperaturas na regiao mais fria agora


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Fev 2011 às 15:03)

Boa Tarde 

Por aqui continuamos com um tempo ameno.Céu muito nublado da parte da manha tornando-se pouco nublado ao inicio da tarde

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *2,9°C*
Temperatura Actual e Maxima *7,8°C*
Humidade Actual *66%*
Vento Fraco de _Nordeste_

Tal como Postou o *Mario Barros* preve-se para o que resta do més muito frio para a Europa de Leste,Russia,Ucrania..
Aqui sem alteracoes com temperaturas positivas e nada de neve ou frio.  Temperaturas superiores à media entre 3°C a 5°C


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Bom Dia 

Céu Limpo 

Temperatura Minima *-2,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *6,1°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento Nulo

Pressao Atmosférica *1013hPa*


----------



## Espigüetenieve (18 Fev 2011 às 14:03)

hola


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Fev 2011 às 14:25)

Bom Dia

Céu Nublado por nuvens medias e altas.

Temperatura Minima *-1,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *6,3°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Fraco de _Leste_

A partir de amanha e na proxima semana chuva fraca em perspectiva Cota de Neve entre os 600m a 800m


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2011 às 14:48)

Por aquí se acabo el temporal de viento y lluvia. Ahora luce el sol en A Coruña y temperatura muy suave de 15,5ºC

No funciona hoy la webcam de Cebreiro en la montaña de Lugo. Dicen que hay una buena nevada alli.

En Villablino Leon 1050 metros tambien hay nieve




En Sotres Asturias 1050 metros de la nevada de ayer no queda nada


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Fev 2011 às 12:58)

Bom Dia

Chuva Fraca durante a madrugada que acumulou *2mm* 
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado. http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/

Cota de neve a partir dos *800metros*

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg 1200 metros

http://www.trinum.com/ibox/rousses/Images/webcams/lesroussesbalan_MEGA.jpg  1200 metros

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg 1500 metros

Temperatura Minima *3,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *8,2°C*
Humidade Actual *63%*
Vento Fraco de _Oeste_


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2011 às 21:53)

Pelo nordeste da Europa persistem as temperaturas mínimas entre os 30 ºC e os 40 ºC negativos ... 

O frio pela Rússia

RTP Vídeo: Frio histórico na Rússia, pode atingir 34 negativos


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Fev 2011 às 10:06)

Bom Dia

Céu nublado com algumas abertas.

Temperatura Minima *2,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *5,0°C*
Humidade Actual *78%*
Vento Fraco de _Sul_


Temperaturas Maximas Na Suiça 20/02/2011

*Genéve Cointrin* *8,7°C*  
*Nyon* *6,9°C*
*Stabio* *6,7°C*

Temperaturas Minimas na Suiça 21/02/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-21,1°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-20,0°C*
*Jungfrauch* *-17,9°C*

Precipitaçoes até ao Momento 21/02/2011

*Santis* *18mm*
*Bilten* *11mm*
*Bisisthal* *10mm*


----------



## Espigüetenieve (21 Fev 2011 às 23:40)

Al final nos cayeron 35 mm de nieve en el pasado temporal, es decir, los 40 cm en el pueblo, una nevadina maja, no de las grandes que suelen caer por la zona, pero buena.

Por lo demás, destacar que ayer tarde volvió a nevar y esta mañana tambien, si bien esta mañana apenas cuajó, eso si, el pueblo sigue muy balnco pero la nieve marchándose a marchas forzadas debido al viento fuerte y a la elevada temperatura 5ºC en estos momentos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Fev 2011 às 11:28)

Bom Dia

Céu nublado por nuvens médias e baixas com timidas abertas.
http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *2,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,7°C*
Humidade Actual *80%*
Vento Fraco de _Leste_

Temperaturas Maximas dia 21/02/2011

*Locarno* *11,1°C*
*Sierre* *10,3°C*
*Lugano* *10,2°C*

Temperaturas Minimas 22/02/2011

*Solvayhutte* *-20,1°C*
*Kleines Matterhorn* *-19,6°C
*
*Jungfraujoch* *-18,6°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Fev 2011 às 09:32)

Bom Dia

Céu Muito Nublado

Temperatura Minima *0,4°C*
Temperatura Actual *1,1°C*
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de _Nordeste_ (média 15km/h)

A partir de Segunda-feira existe a possibilidade de cair Neve a baixa altitude,veremos se se concretiza!Ja tenho saudades  

Para o inicio de Março o GFS esta bem apetitoso,Neve com fartura,até na Peninsula Ibérica   

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=360&mode=2 

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=360&mode=1 

Março Promete!


----------



## Johnny (23 Fev 2011 às 17:49)

Se tudo correr bem, na 2ª feira, 28 Fev., aterro em Genève, para uma semaninha na montanha... ski... 

Venha a neve!!!




Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Céu Muito Nublado
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Fev 2011 às 18:15)

Ja la vao dois meses sem Neve na cidade e mesmo as montanhas estao com pouca para a época...Mas ela vem ai,ja a partir da proxima semana,vais ter sorte


----------



## Snark (23 Fev 2011 às 19:55)

Olá amigos!

Temperatura mínima: 4,0º (+4,6º)
Temperatura máxima: 16,8º (+7,2º)
Temperatura actual: 9,1º

Muito calor estos días, el campo está muy verde, con muchas flores.


----------



## Johnny (23 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Passei o Natal aí (pertinho de Lausanne) e apanhei enormes nevões... agr espero q se repita, pois sem neve, n há ski...



Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ja la vao dois meses sem Neve na cidade e mesmo as montanhas estao com pouca para a época...Mas ela vem ai,ja a partir da proxima semana,vais ter sorte


----------



## Snark (24 Fev 2011 às 18:08)

Olá amigos!

*Villalba (Madrid, 60.000 habitantes, 900msnm)*

Temperatura mínima: 4,7º (+5,3º)
Temperatura máxima: 18,4º (+8,8º)
Cielo: despejado

Días totalmente típicos de mediados de Abril, preciosos, me gustan.


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2011 às 16:27)

Temperatura agradavel em A Coruña. 

Há bastante neve nas montanhas do norte de Espanha por cima de 2000 metros. Mas pouca ou nemunha a 1500 metros. A exceçao é o val de Aran que tem neve a 1000 metros. Mas o val de Aran está no lado norte dos Pirineos. 

Cerler Pirineo 1540 metros





As estaçaos de ski do sistema iberico ja estao outra vez com neve artificial. O espesor oficial é um minimo de 30 cm e um maximo de 130 cm. Mas fora das pistas somente há manchas descontinuas de neve.





Webcams de Javalambre
http://www.javalambre.com/web/WebCams.aspx?cat=933#contenido


----------



## Snark (25 Fev 2011 às 17:31)

*Record de máxima desde 1980 en mi localidad*

*22,6º* (anterior record 20,1º)

Mínima: 3,8º
Máxima: 22,6º (+13º)
Cielo: despejado

En Madrid máximas cercanas a 23º!!!.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

Boa Noite 

Ontem cairam uns flocos da parte da manha,mas sem acumulaçao.a tarde ja foi de céu pouco nublado.
Hoje céu pouco nublado durante todo o dia e subida de temperatura.

Temperatura Minima *3,0°C*
Temperatura Maxima *9,8°C*

Temperatura Actual *5,1°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*
Vento _Nulo_


----------



## Johnny (25 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

Na segunda vou para uma estância no Valais (Suiça) q se chama Ovronnaz, perto de Leytron/Martigny, q fica entre os 1.330/3.000m... neve n deve faltar...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Fev 2011 às 09:00)

Bom Dia

*Johnny* ai nao te vai faltar Neve,120cm de neve mais a que vai cair a partir de hoje a noite...   Boa Viagem e disfruta 

http://www.teleovronnaz.ch/webcam/ovronnazweb.jpg

http://www.teleovronnaz.ch/webcam/col_express2.jpg

Aqui sigo com céu parcialmente nublado mas com boas abertas.Chuva para o fim do dia..

Temperatura Minima *1,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,7°C*
Humidade Actual *84%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2011 às 15:06)

Chuva em A Coruña e 14ºC.
No sul de Espanha sol e calor. 29ºC em Murcia!!!


----------



## irpsit (26 Fev 2011 às 19:33)

Sigo com -1ºC da Islândia num dia marcado por fortes aguaceiros de gelo, granizo e neve.
Houve até algum temporal e vento forte durante a noite.
É uma entrada de oeste.

A pressão chegou há uns dias a um mínimo de 960mb.


----------



## Johnny (26 Fev 2011 às 20:25)

Maravilha!!!




Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> *Johnny* ai nao te vai faltar Neve,120cm de neve mais a que vai cair a partir de hoje a noite...   Boa Viagem e disfruta
> 
> ...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -1ºC da Islândia num dia marcado por fortes aguaceiros de gelo, granizo e neve.
> Houve até algum temporal e vento forte durante a noite.
> É uma entrada de oeste.
> A pressão chegou há uns dias a um mínimo de 960mb.



Tu estás em clima de emoção constante...
Animação dia sim, dia sim! Ou melhor...Hora sim, hora não.
Esse clima deve ser qualquer coisa de especial para os amantes de meteorologia. Visitar a Islândia nesta altura é um "must"
Só é pena a pouca luz que há por aí no inverno, acho que é mesmo o contra para que se possa tirar umas pequenas férias - deve ser um bocado claustrofóbico passar a maior parte dos dias às escuras dentro de espaços fechados, não?! As poucas horas de luz não permitem muitas aventuras, só escapadas rápidas ao interior...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Fev 2011 às 10:51)

Bom Dia

Noite de agua,cairam *12mm*. Importantes nevadas a partir dos 800metros.

Temperatura Minima *3,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *6,5°C*
Humidade Actual *72%*
Vento Fraco de _Sul_

http://www.givrine.ch/webcam/netcam.jpg

http://www.iapc.ch/images/stories/webcam/LaBarillette.jpg

http://www.trinum.com/ibox/rousses/Images/webcams/lesroussesbalan_MEGA.jpg 

http://www.teleovronnaz.ch/webcam/col_express2.jpg (140 cm de neve)


----------



## Johnny (27 Fev 2011 às 13:05)

Segundo o q pude apurar, hj já neva por aí... 

Certo "Caldas"???



Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Noite de agua,cairam *12mm*. Importantes nevadas a partir dos 800metros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Fev 2011 às 13:15)

Johnny disse:


> Segundo o q pude apurar, hj já neva por aí...
> 
> Certo "Caldas"???



Ola

aqui em Geneve nao nevou,so choveu.A partir dos 600/800metros sim nevou muito.em Ovronnaz caiu bastante 

Sigo neste momento com céu muito nublado sem precipitaçao.

Temperatura a subir,7,6°C.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Fev 2011 às 14:33)

Dia fresco en A Coruña. 12ºC agora mesmo.

Na cordilheira cantábrica e Pirineos nevou hoje a primeira hora a 800 metros de altitude. Agora en geral somente quedam poucos restos de neve a esa altitude.

Reinosa 850 metros





Benasque 1120 metros. Pirineo provincia de Huesca


----------



## Snark (28 Fev 2011 às 15:43)

Olá amigos!

*Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000 habitantes)*

Temperatura mínima: 0,0º
Temperatura máxima: 6,4º
Actual: 6,2º
Chubascos débiles de nieve durante todo el día.

Ha nevado en Avila, Segovia y en Madrid ciudad (debilmente)

Poca nieve en las Montañas del centro de Espanha:


----------



## irpsit (28 Fev 2011 às 18:42)

Para corrigir algo Aristocrata:

Em inícios de Janeiro, o dia começava às 10h30 e o terminava por volta das 16h (duração da luz crespuscular). Sim há cerca de 4 semanas depressivas, de meados de Dezembro até meados de Janeiro.

Em inícios de Fevereiro, o dia durava das 9h até às 17h30, ou seja já perfeitamente normal. É um dia perfeitamente normal.

O dia agora em final de Fevereiro é das 8h até às 19h; ou seja *é absolutamente errada a noção do inverno escuro que as pessoas têm*. O que te quero dizer é: se para ti a viagem, alojamento e transportes não forem caros (porque neste país é tudo muito caro), *eu recomendo-te verdadeiramente uma viagem cá!*

E quando chegar a ínicios de Maio, o crespúsculo irá durar até à meia-noite (pôr-do-sol por volta das 21h30). A 31 de Abril, acaba qualquer hipótese de ver auroras boreais. *O crespúsculo eterno dura de Maio até final de Julho.*

O depressivo aqui (ou talvez não) é que o tempo está frequentemente encoberto ou com precipitação ou tempestades. É depressivo a falta de dias de sol, como existem em Portugal, e saber que estarei em Maio e ainda irá estar o frio de neve. Quando estiver no verão, continuará a chover como no inverno de Portugal, com as temperaturas normalmente nos 10-15ºC. *Ou seja, a eterna falta do calor e de dias soalheiros a fio, é depressivo.*

*Do ponto de vista dos fanáticos do tempo como nós, sim é excitante. Muito errático o tempo*. Numa semana, os blizzards acumulam 40cm mas depois passado 3 dias, a chuva forte derrete tudo. Depois os aguaceiros de gelo são muito intensos. Também espectacular é o vento, que por vezes sopra extremamente intenso! A pressão varia muito, e caí a valores mesmo muito baixos.

Qando há uma noite limpa (não muito vulgar), podes ver as auroras boreais (e por vezes espectaculares, cerca de 1-2 noites por mês). As temperaturas andam quase sempre nos 0ºC, não varia muito, mas aquando de entradas frias facilmente descem aos -15ºC (pois estou numa zona não litoral). No litoral, como em Reykjavík, chove mais do que neva.

*Esse é um mito: este país é menos frio do que uma Alemanha. E também com menos neve*, não esperem uma neve perpétua, não é assim! Embora os extremos (frio, vento e blizzards), quando ocorrem, sejam frequentemente bem mais intensos do que na Europa central.

Por último, há a natureza selvagem que se pode usufruir de verão, e o vulcanismo e sismos, que neste país são bastante activos, e interessantes de se seguir.

*Sigo com -1ºC e em dia de aguaceiros muito intensos de gelo e neve, e condições por vezes blizzard. *. Até os islandeses disseram-me que estava um tempo agressivo hoje. Mas ainda ontem chovia bastante e derretia a neve que existia.





Aristocrata disse:


> Tu estás em clima de emoção constante...
> Animação dia sim, dia sim! Ou melhor...Hora sim, hora não.
> Esse clima deve ser qualquer coisa de especial para os amantes de meteorologia. Visitar a Islândia nesta altura é um "must"
> Só é pena a pouca luz que há por aí no inverno, acho que é mesmo o contra para que se possa tirar umas pequenas férias - deve ser um bocado claustrofóbico passar a maior parte dos dias às escuras dentro de espaços fechados, não?! As poucas horas de luz não permitem muitas aventuras, só escapadas rápidas ao interior...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Fev 2011 às 19:29)

Boa Noite

Dia de céu muito nublado e regresso do vento moderado de *Nordeste*

Temperatura Minima *2,0°C*
Temperatura Maxima *6,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *5,3°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento Moderado de *Nordeste*

Dias anticiclonicos os proximos com muito sol e temperaturas entre os 0°C de minima e os 5°C de maxima


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Fev 2011 às 23:23)

irpsit disse:


> ou seja *é absolutamente errada a noção do inverno escuro que as pessoas têm*. O que te quero dizer é: se para ti a viagem, alojamento e transportes não forem caros (porque neste país é tudo muito caro), *eu recomendo-te verdadeiramente uma viagem cá!*


Caro é...não há dúvidas. Mas como é uma daquelas viagens que se faz uma vez na vida (como umas quantas) não coloco de parte um dia ir até à Islândia. Neste momento tenho outras viagens (das tais "uma vez na vida pelo menos") que também gostaria de efectuar.
É sempre bom saber pormenores mais em concreto sobre locais como esse. Confiar nas brochuras turísticas está posto de lado...nada como a experiência do dia a dia que tens aí para nos ilustrares com verdadeiros "postais". Não é poesia mas é prosa real
Vai postando algumas imagens também - a gente agradece!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Mar 2011 às 11:17)

Bom Dia 

Manha marcada pelo nevoeiro e estratos que ainda persistem. 

Temperatua Minima *4,2°C*
Temperatura Actual *5,6°C*
Humidade Actual *68%* 
Vento Moderado de _Nordeste_ (média de 20km/h)


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Mar 2011 às 14:35)

Día frío em Espanha.
Retornou o inverno. Olhem as temperaturas na regiao mais fria


----------



## irpsit (1 Mar 2011 às 18:21)

Está a ser um dia bem interessante.
Entrou uma depressão de oeste.

Caíu um nevão que acumulou 25cm quase do nada, durante a noite!
No entanto, durante a tarde o nevão passou a chuva forte e já está a derreter a neve de novo. Sigo com 2º. Mínima 0º

*Soberbo, de 0cm a 25cm e de novo a caminho dos 0cm, em menos de 24 horas!*


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2011 às 00:21)

ITÁLIA: Alluvione 1 Marzo 2011 - Mili San Pietro, via Vallone


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mar 2011 às 00:38)

ITÁLIA: la Bora a Trieste raggiunge i 150 km/h





Fonte: METEOgiornale

Continua a intensificar o vento NE sobre o Trieste, que está afetando a fase de intensidade máxima no momento. Máxima rajada de 166 km/h segundo os dados mais recentes sobre o cais da estação de propriedade do ISM, como pode ser visto no gráfico acima: as cruzes vermelhas identificar as rajadas máximas alcançadas, entre as quais a mais recente 46,2 m/s, correspondente a cerca de 166 km/h.


----------



## irpsit (3 Mar 2011 às 11:42)

Sigo com +5ºC e céu encoberto, após a chuva forte durante a noite.
Toda a neve (e eram 20cm) derreteu.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Mar 2011 às 12:09)

Bom dia

Ontem tal como hoje céu limpo :cool :http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/

Temperatura Minima *-2,8°C* 
Temperatura Actual *4,3°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco de _Nordeste_

Més de Fevereiro tal como o de janeiro abaixo da media em termos de precipitacao,27mm acumulados.  Inicio de ano extremamente seco!


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2011 às 15:26)

Sigo con frio em A Coruña. 12ºC ás 15h.

Temperaturas da regiao mais fría da peninsula


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mar 2011 às 15:34)

Há neve em Reinosa 850 metros mas somente nos telhados






Em Villablino 1050 metros provincia Leon ja nao há nada de neve






Um dos poucos días com neve este inverno em Cerler 1540 metros Pirineo de Aragon


----------



## Snark (3 Mar 2011 às 17:53)

Olá amigos!

Un bonito día de Invierno.

en *Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000habitantes)*

Mínima: -3,1º
Máxima: 4,5º
Actual (18:51): 1,1º
Nieve débil

Esperando a mañana, parece que puede nevar ligeramente en Madrid y en todo el centro.

Hoy ha nevado en Segovia y Ávila.

Montañas de Madrid:


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Mar 2011 às 10:21)

Bom Dia

Outro dia de céu limpo mas fresco esta manha  http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *-4,0°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,2°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco de _Nordeste_


----------



## irpsit (4 Mar 2011 às 19:24)

Sigo com céu limpo, tempo "primaveril" e temperatura de -3ºC, após máxima de 0ºC.

*Pressão muito alta a 1035mb*, subiu incrivelmente pois o AA da Gronelândia decidiu migrar para a Escandinávia, e portanto está a passar (rapidamente) por aqui.

A SW tenho uma depressão de 1000mb, mas que já irá causar chuva/neve e vento forte amanhã, e o frio instalar-se-á após isso.

Esta situação sinoptica (AA polar) poderá significar mais bloqueio e frio polar para a Europa.


----------



## Snark (4 Mar 2011 às 22:14)

*Nevando muy fuerte en la cara sur de las Montañas de Madrid*

Villalba (Madrid 900msnm 60.000 habitantes)

Temperatura -0,2º
*Nevando muy fuerte*, en solo 2 horas más de 10cm. Y la noche sigue.






A-6 cercanías de Madrid


----------



## irpsit (4 Mar 2011 às 23:24)

Isto vai ser lindo.

Tenho um AA de 1038 em cima de Islandia, numa noite fria e limpa.
Amanhã aproxima-se um Low de 980 a sudoeste.
São uns 600km entre um e o outro.

Isto vai dar ventos ciclónicos de novo.

Vejam a carta sinóptica: É soberbo!!!
http://en.vedur.is/weather/shipping/deepsea/

Para já sigo com -7ºC, céu limpo (hoje sem auroras boreais) e pressão a 1035mb!
Tudo calmo, a tempestade aproxima-se


----------



## HotSpot (4 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

irpsit disse:


> Isto vai ser lindo.
> 
> Tenho um AA de 1038 em cima de Islandia, numa noite fria e limpa.
> Amanhã aproxima-se um Low de 980 a sudoeste.
> ...



Aqui fica o meteograma GFS para a Capital:


----------



## Johnny (5 Mar 2011 às 09:59)

Tou na Suica ha quase uma semana e continuo com tempo seco e temperaturas mt amenas... ja n chove/neva ha mais de 1 semana aqui na zona de Lavaux (Vaud) Lausanne...

Estive 4 dias na montanha (Cantao de Valais) entre os 1300/3000m e tb ja n neva desde segunda-feira passada... e neve, praticamente so nas pistas...

Depois ponho as fotos... carradas delas...

PS: desculpem a falta de pontuacao... estou num "MACBOOK" suico...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Mar 2011 às 10:56)

Johnny disse:


> Tou na Suica ha quase uma semana e continuo com tempo seco e temperaturas mt amenas... ja n chove/neva ha mais de 1 semana aqui na zona de Lavaux (Vaud) Lausanne...
> 
> Estive 4 dias na montanha (Cantao de Valais) entre os 1300/3000m e tb ja n neva desde segunda-feira passada... e neve, praticamente so nas pistas...
> 
> ...





é verdade dias anticlonicos,cheios de sol..Por um lado é melhor, assim podes andar a passear com o belo do Sol. 
A neve, realmente, esta muito abaixo para fim de epoca e se nao tivesse caido o que caiu o fim de semana passado a esta altura o cenario seria ainda pior.. 

Em Geneve sigo:
Céu Limpo
Temperatura Minima *-3,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *4,2°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento Fraco a Modeardo de _Nordeste_


----------



## Snark (5 Mar 2011 às 11:26)

Una nevada totalmente increible en la zona NW de Madrid.....en *solo 1 hora y media *ha dejado cerca de *10-15cm* sobre 800/900metros más de *20cm* en 1000 y más de *1 metro* en 2000 metros.
*No había ningún aviso de nieve para esta tarde.*

Miles y miles de coches que iban de vacaciones (fin de semana) *se quedaron hasta las 08:00 de esta mañana en la principal carretera de España*. En menos de 15 minutos la Autopista estaba totalmente blanca y en 1 hora ya tenía 8cm de puro hielo.

*A-6 Villalba:*





*A-6 Guadarrama*







Viva Marzo.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2011 às 03:44)

A neve que não existiu em Janeiro apareceu em Março Snark


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Mar 2011 às 11:48)

Bom Dia 

Grande nevada em Madrid,Snark   

Por aqui mais um dia de céu limpo,tonica deste més (Sexto consecutivo) 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *-2,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *5,2°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Fraco de Norte/Nordeste


----------



## irpsit (6 Mar 2011 às 12:10)

Sigo com 0º e aguaceiros ora de neve, ora de granizo.
Vento forte a tempestuoso de oeste, e pudera dada a proximidade entre esta depressão e o AA polar.

Para os próximos dias, vai ser espectacular, os céus vão ficar limpos e o tempo muito frio, com máximas a rondar os -10ºC (será a segunda entrada fria do ano)

No entanto, e talvez devido ao vento tempestuoso, ainda há locais esta manhã a seguir com +9ºC na Islândia. O tempo ainda não arrefeceu muito, só agora está a começar. O interior do país só segue ainda com -5ºC.

Vejam as previsões para Reykjavík, que é na parte mais quente do país
http://en.vedur.is/weather/forecasts/areas/reykjavik/#station=1


Espero bater o recorde deste inverno de -17ºC no ínicio de Janeiro. A previsão para aqui é até aos -14ºC mas eu estou confiante.


----------



## Snark (6 Mar 2011 às 21:05)

MSantos disse:


> A neve que não existiu em Janeiro apareceu em Março Snark



 si jajaja, esto es una locura!
Las montañas tienen nieve como tendrían que tener en Enero jeje.



> Grande nevada em Madrid,Snark



jajajaja, sí amigo, nunca ví una nevada así, en 30 minutos ya había casi 10cm....fue increible.

En Madrid ciudad solo copos de nieve, y en algunas zonas solo 2 o 3cm.
La nevada fuerte fue sobre 800 metros.


Hoy ya vuelve el tiempo típico de Marzo

Temperatura mínima: -0,8º
Temperatura máxima: 11,9º
Temperatura actual: 3,3º
Cielo despejado
Nieve en sombras.

Un saludo!


----------



## irpsit (7 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

Sigo já com *-4ºC* e ainda neve, já neva há 48 horas. Pressão a 985mb. O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros blizzard e máxima de *-1ºC* Nevou com vento tempestuoso a noite passada e acumulou cerca de 20-25cm, uma camadona.

A temperatura continuará a descer com esta entrada de ar polar.

Aqui ficam as imagens da zona:







Muita acumulação e muito vento dá nisto:






A casa onde moro:






Eyjafjallajokull visivel da entrada da casa (vulcão visivel no centro: Katla é a montanha larga vísivel à esquerda, que fica ligeiramente mais longe; à esquerda fica uma montanha próxima, que oculta a visão doutro vulcão, o Hekla)






Mais uma foto da zona (localizada no sul da Islândia): 






Não podia de deixar de carregar uma foto destas: região perto daqui, onde passa o rift da dorsal médio-atlântica (com vulcões do Langjokull, em background)






Auroras boreal: (para aqueles curiosos, aqui vemos uma aurora uma vez a cada 10 dias em média, muito devido ao céu persistentemente nublado)


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2011 às 01:37)

Belas fotos *irpsit*, a Islândia é um País magnifico, estás num local privilegiado

Não passas frio dentro de casa? É que assim à primeira vista a casa não parece ser muito quente, mas também só a estou a ver por fora

Já fiz esta pergunta noutro tópico, mas vou deixa-la aqui também...Vou a Tallinn a Helsínquia e a Riga em Abril, há alguma hipótese de ver aurora boreal, ou esse fenómeno só ocorre mais a Norte?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Mar 2011 às 11:09)

Bom Dia

Uau,grandes fotos *Irpsit*   
Este inverno esta a ser mais frio e com mais neve do que nos ultimos anos ai, nao?

Aqui sigo com tempo anticiclonico,céu limpo desde o dia 1 de março 
Mais um més sem precipitaçao assinalavel se avizinha... 

Dados do dia 07/03/2011-Genéve

Temperatura Maxima *6,2°C*
Temperatura Minima *-1,1°C*

Hoje dia 08/03/2011

Temperatura Minima *-0,9°C*
Temperatura Actual *9,3°C* 
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco de _Sul_


----------



## irpsit (8 Mar 2011 às 12:13)

Tudo depende do nível de actividade solar, como o campo magnético da Terra reage face a essa actividade, e por último, depende das condições meteorológicas.

Hipótese há sempre. Até em Portugal há hipótese de veres auroras boreais.
A aurora desloca-se para sul, consoante a maior actividade solar.

Eu vi uma aurora boreal em Braga em Abril de 2001, bem vísivel junto ao horizonte norte.

Regra geral eu vejo a aurora do sul da Islândia cerca de 1-2 vezes por semana (o céu encoberto e nevadas impedem a observação em muitas noites). Cerca de metade dessas ocasiões a aurora aparece no horizonte norte, noutra metade das noites cobre cerca de metade do céu. Ainda ontem vi uma bela aurora! Mas só por 15 minutos pois depois o céu encobriu de novo.

Creio que em Hensínquia ou Estocolmo, poderás ver a aurora cerca de 1-3 vezes por mês. Talvez mais dependendo da actividade solar, ou menos se o clima não ajudar. 

No entanto, nestas latitudes a aurora boreal aparecerá normalmente apenas no horizonte norte.Somente em alturas de elevada actividade solar poderá a aurora cobrir quase todo o céu (o que está cada vez a acontecer mais, dado o máximo solar estar a aproximar-se, em 2012 ou 2013)

Em Talin, ou norte de Alemanha, eu diria, que poderás ver a aurora boreal algumas vezes ao ano, se estiveres em locais com horizonte escuro a norte, e o tempo ajudar nos dias em que a actividade solar empurra a aurora até essas latitudes.

No Norte de Portugal ou Itália, poderás ver a aurora cerca de 2-3 vezes em cada 10 anos, junto ao horizonte norte, de preferência fora de uma cidade. Como te disse,tive muita sorte em estar no sítio correcto à hora correcta em Abril de 2001 (tinha um horizonte escuro a norte, mesmo estando em Braga). Há uns dias atrás, uma tempestade solar fez com que a aurora boreal fosse brevemente vísivel e fotografada por amigos meus do norte de Itália e também na Letónia.

As hipóteses de veres uma aurora na tua viagem só serão mais boas, se encontrares algumas abertas no céu, e se for após actividade solar mais elevada. Numa noite normal, a aurora não é vísivel do sul da Escandinávia, só no norte. No entanto, como disse, eles costumam vê-la do sul, algumas vezes ao ano (1-3 vezes por mês?).

Eu aconselhava-te era a seguir o www.spaceweather.com, e o boletim metereológico desses países. Se o Kp do spaceweather for de 3 ou 4 acho que já poderás ver a aurora com alguma sorte. Com 2 será quase impossivel. Com 5 provavelmente até de Riga verás a aurora no horizonte. Vai observando sempre o horizonte norte e nota que às vezes tens um céu limpo sem aurora e passado 20 minutos a aurora pode surgir gradualmente do nada e proporcionar-te um show. É preciso paciência. Vai olhando sempre o céu. Uma aurora pouco activa, é interessante, um arco verde. Uma aurora muito activa é um espectáculo que nunca esquecerás na tua vida.


Outro factor é que a aurora deixa de ser visivel nas latitudes nortes entre Maio a meados de Agosto, devido ao dia de 24 horas.

*Sigo com -8ºC e neve fraca!!
*




MSantos disse:


> Belas fotos *irpsit*, a Islândia é um País magnifico, estás num local privilegiado
> 
> Não passas frio dentro de casa? É que assim à primeira vista a casa não parece ser muito quente, mas também só a estou a ver por fora
> 
> Já fiz esta pergunta noutro tópico, mas vou deixa-la aqui também...Vou a Tallinn a Helsínquia e a Riga em Abril, há alguma hipótese de ver aurora boreal, ou esse fenómeno só ocorre mais a Norte?


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2011 às 12:58)

Muito obrigado pelas informações *irpsit*

É pouco provável ver a Aurora, vou estar atento, pode ser que a sorte esteja do meu lado


----------



## irpsit (8 Mar 2011 às 19:57)

Sigo já com *-10ºC*
Céu quase limpo

Mínima matinal *-8ºC*, Máxima* -6ºC*
Nevou até ao meio-dia, depois abriu o sol.

Já se sente o ar bastante gelado...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mar 2011 às 22:05)

Excelentes fotos irpsit!!! Obrigado pela partilha, dá para ter uma boa noção da zona envolvente.


----------



## Snark (9 Mar 2011 às 08:17)

Moito bonito Irpsit!

Estás en un país precioso.



> Sigo com -8ºC e neve fraca!!



ummmm! ésto es bueno jejeje


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Mar 2011 às 10:45)

Bom Dia

Ontem a maxima chegou aos *13,2°C*  O Inverno acabou!

Hoje para variar céu limpo. (9 dia consecutivo)

Temperatura Minima *-1,6°C*
Temperatura Actual *8,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *50%*
Vento Fraco de _Sul_


----------



## Snark (9 Mar 2011 às 14:01)

Bom dia amigos!

Temperatura mínima: 5,1º (+4,1º)
Temperatura máxima: 12,2º (+1,3º)
Día cálido y despejado.

Nieve continua sobre 1500 metros.
Nieve en sombras sobre 1000metros.

Montañas de Madrid:


----------



## irpsit (9 Mar 2011 às 16:12)

Dia Árctico!!!

Mínima de *-16ºC*, sigo com máxima de *-11ºC* e céu limpíssimo. É o quarto dia mais frio da minha vida.


O frio até se aguenta bem, mas de manhã sentia-se facilmente nas partes expostas (ou mesmo em certas partes cobertas por roupa). Mas agora o vento começou a soprar um pouco mais moderado. Ai ai...




Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Excelentes fotos irpsit!!! Obrigado pela partilha, dá para ter uma boa noção da zona envolvente.


----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Mar 2011 às 18:10)

~Fotos incriveis irpst


----------



## irpsit (9 Mar 2011 às 22:48)

Posso colocar alerta roxo?
*Sensação térmica mais baixa da minha vida: -35ºC.
*
Sigo com uns espantosos 45km/h de vento, que não deixam descer mais os *-14ºC* com que já sigo!! A temperatura desce lentamente e o céu pouco nublado com alguns estratos.
A norte uma pálida banda auroral verde.

*Mínima -16ºC, Máxima -8ºC, Actual -14ºC mas com vento algo forte
*
- Lá fora 1 minuto é suficiente para gelar as mãos e fazer doer a cabeça.
- Os dentes começam a doer após alguns segundos por causa do vento.
- O vento já provoca ruídos nas janelas

A carta sinóptica é algo espantoso. Nem sequer há AA. É apenas um corrente de norte que sopra directamente do pólo, mas com uma depressão 990mb mesmo aqui na costa.

Quero ver o quanto atingo hoje e amanhã...
O interior da Islândia atinge neste momento -24ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2011 às 02:31)

irpsit disse:


> Posso colocar alerta roxo?



Por mim, estás à vontade...
Sou um ávido teu  leitor .
Sempre quis passar  um Inverno na Islândia.
Fascínio... mesmo...
Na impossibilidade,
 bem hajas, por me dares este cheiro desses  ares...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Mar 2011 às 09:57)

Bom Dia

Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas (alguns cirrus e cirrustratus) 

Temperatura Minima *1,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,9°C* 
Humidade Actual *45%*
Vento fraco de _Oeste_

A seca continua,comeca ja a entrar numa fase preocupante,precipitaçao desde o inicio do ano 65mm,este més 0mm..


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Mar 2011 às 09:49)

Bom Dia 

Ontem a maxima chegou aos 16,1°C  (Maxima Mensal)

Sigo com céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura Minima *0,6°C*
Temperatura Actual *10,2°C*
Humidade Actual *58%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste

Deixo uma mensagem de solidariedade para o povo japones e principalmente para o nosso membro _Cubensis_


----------



## Snark (11 Mar 2011 às 14:19)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Ontem a maxima chegou aos 16,1°C  (Maxima Mensal)
> 
> ...



Un poco altas esas temperaturas Meteo Caldas, estamos teniendo un año muy cálido amigo. 


*Villalba (Madrid, 900msnm, 60.000 habitantes)*

Temp minima: 2,1º
Temperatura máxima 9,9º
Cielo: Cubierto
LLuvia ligera
Nevando sobre 1800 metros


----------



## Norther (11 Mar 2011 às 15:44)

Pela Cova da Beira neste momento as temperaturas rondam entre 7º e 9º com ceu muito nublado


----------



## Snark (11 Mar 2011 às 22:11)

Olá amigos!

Buenas noches desde el centro de Iberia 

Temperatura actual: 3,0º
Cielo: Cerrado
LLoviendo moderadamente
Nevando sobre 1500 metros.

Fohen en el Sistema Central:

Madrid 22:00: 5,8º
Segovia 22:00: 7,5º

Un saludo amigos!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Mar 2011 às 19:23)

Boa Noite

Sim amigo Snark,inicio de ano quente e precipitaçao muito baixa. 

Céu muito nublado durante todo o dia.Agora vai chuviscando,0,3mm acumulados  

Temperatura Minima *3,2°C*
Temperatura Maxima *10,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *8,4°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Mar 2011 às 13:12)

Bom Dia

Ontem eram esperados 10mm cairam 0,5mm  A chuva nao quer nada com este cantinho.  E so de pensar que no sul de França a uns 200km daqui, ja levam mais de 100mm, so no dia de hoje 

Precipitaçao Mensal 0,5mm
Precipitaçao Anual 65,5mm

Hoje sigo com céu muito nublado,Eram esperados 6mm mas nada caiu ainda.O costume portanto.

Temperatura Minima *5,8°C*
Temperatura Actual *11,8°C*
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Mar 2011 às 15:09)

Finalmente nevando forte no pirieno central. 
Benasque 1120 metros e Cerler 1540 metros têm bastante neve.


----------



## irpsit (13 Mar 2011 às 23:52)

Tempo algo errático na Islândia.

Após vários dias com temperaturas entre os -10ºC e -16ºC durante todo o dia, eis que nevou forte durante o dia (acumulando até 45cm) e agora passou após algumas horas a chuva forte/ vento forte. Sigo com 0º! 

Assim os quase 50cm estão a derreter rapidamente.

Que Março!!!! Que dia!!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Mar 2011 às 11:05)

Bom Dia

Madrugada de chuva fraca,1,2mm acumulados  

Precipitaçao Mensal 1,7mm
Precipitaçao Anual 66,7mm

Sigo agora com céu pouco nublado.
Temperatura Actual 11,2°C

Edit

Temperatura Minima 7,2°C


----------



## Snark (14 Mar 2011 às 18:56)

Olá amigos!

Día tormentoso hoy por el centro de Espanha.

*Villalba (900msnm, 60.000 habitantes, Madrid):*
Mínima: 4,0º
Máxima: 8,8º
Cielo: cerrado
LLuvia débil
Nieve sobre 1600 metros.


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mar 2011 às 19:22)

Snark disse:


> Olá amigos!
> 
> Día tormentoso hoy por el centro de Espanha.



Sobretudo o interior centro com grandes células em desenvolvimento.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Mar 2011 às 11:48)

Bom Dia

Outro grande dia de Primavera hoje,céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Ontem a maxima chegou aos *16,7°C*  

Temperatura Actual *14,1°C*
Humidade Actual *50%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Temperatura Minima *2,4°C*


----------



## Mamede (16 Mar 2011 às 09:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Continua a lenga-lenga neste tópico...
> 
> ...



Bom dia,
Alguém faz o favor de me informar o tempo previsto para Roma na semana de 20 a 25 de março? Ou dizerem-me um site credivel?
O que encontro nos sites é muito diferente uns dos outros.
Obrigado


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 15:12)

Mamede disse:


> Bom dia,
> Alguém faz o favor de me informar o tempo previsto para Roma na semana de 20 a 25 de março? Ou dizerem-me um site credivel?
> O que encontro nos sites é muito diferente uns dos outros.
> Obrigado



A tendência para já é que seja uma semana fria e com alguma precipitação.
Mas mais perto do acontecimento a previsão será mais exacta.


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2011 às 15:24)

Segóvia (1000m), esta manhã.












Meteo Segovia - facebook


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Mar 2011 às 16:08)

Boa Tarde

Dia de céu pouco nublado,tornando-se muito nublado ao inicio da tarde.Sem precipitaçao até ao momento.

Temperatura Minima *6,2°C*
Temperatura Maxima *16,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *13,7°C*
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento Fraco de Norte


----------



## Mamede (16 Mar 2011 às 16:19)

AnDré disse:


> A tendência para já é que seja uma semana fria e com alguma precipitação.
> Mas mais perto do acontecimento a previsão será mais exacta.



Obrigado André, lá para 6ª feira volto a pedir a vossa ajuda.


----------



## irpsit (16 Mar 2011 às 22:07)

De maneira completamente chocante para vós, sigo com *-9ºC* (após máxima de -3ºC) e céu muito nublado, e vento a soprar agora mais forte de norte.

Neve acumulada: 20 cm 


O tempo esteve muito frio (média de -10ºC) e soalheiro na semana passada
Nevou bastante no domingo acumulando novos 20cm, passando depois a chuva.
Depois choveu forte na segunda e derreteu completamente os 45cm total acumulado.
Na Terça, ontem, nevou com violência, e acumulou do zero os actuais 20cm. Ventos de 110km/h.
Hoje o sol brilhou, e as temperaturas caíram de novo!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Mar 2011 às 10:11)

Bom Dia

Finalmente alguma chuva!Choveu toda a madrugada de forma fraca,neste momento ja so caiem uns pingos.Acumulado até ao momento 6,6mm 

Precipitaçao Mensal *8,3mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *72,3mm*

Temperatura Minima *8,5°C*

Temperatura Actual *8,7°C*
Humidade Actual *92%*
Vento Fraco de Sudeste


----------



## irpsit (17 Mar 2011 às 13:19)

Sigo com máxima de *-5ºC* em dia com céu pouco nublado, e alguns aguaceiros de neve esporádicos.

A mínima registou uns espantosos *-15ºC*!!!!

Tava um frio rigoroso de manhã.
Uma caminhada de 5 minutos gelou-me as orelhas até doer.


----------



## Mamede (18 Mar 2011 às 09:35)

AnDré disse:


> A tendência para já é que seja uma semana fria e com alguma precipitação.
> Mas mais perto do acontecimento a previsão será mais exacta.



Bom dia,
Novamente solicito o favor de me darem uma previsão para o tempo em Roma de 20 a 25 de Março.
Muito obrigado pela ajuda.


----------



## irpsit (19 Mar 2011 às 01:34)

Sigo com *-3ºC* após uma mínima hoje de *-9ºC*.
O céu esteve nublado e ocorreram alguns aguaceiros de neve.

Agora sigo com blizzard, e vento mais forte, acumulou já 5cm a somar aos 20cm existentes.


----------



## AnDré (19 Mar 2011 às 02:46)

Mamede disse:


> Bom dia,
> Novamente solicito o favor de me darem uma previsão para o tempo em Roma de 20 a 25 de Março.
> Muito obrigado pela ajuda.



Mantém-se a tendência para uma semana algo fresca, com as temperaturas a variarem entre os 5ºC à noite e os 15ºC à tarde. Há a possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros em especial nos dias 23 e 24.


----------



## Snark (19 Mar 2011 às 08:13)

Olá amigos!


Días perfectos por el centro de Iberia 

Ayer:
Mínima: 2,7º
*Máxima 18,1º*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mar 2011 às 10:56)

Bom Dia

Madrugada de Chuva,acumulados 6,2mm.
Agora sigo com céu muito nublado mas ja com algumas abertas.

Precipitaçao Mensal *14,5mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *78,5mm*

A partir de amanha volta o tempo anticiclonico,manhas frescas (0°C) e maximas amenas 10/12°C,em principio estas condicoes persistiram até sexta pelo menos. 

Temperatura Minima *6,8°C*

Temperatura Actual *9,4°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Mamede (19 Mar 2011 às 11:29)

AnDré disse:


> Mantém-se a tendência para uma semana algo fresca, com as temperaturas a variarem entre os 5ºC à noite e os 15ºC à tarde. Há a possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros em especial nos dias 23 e 24.



Obrigado e bom fim de semana


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Mar 2011 às 14:47)

Espectacular tarde hoje em Galiza. 18ºC em A Coruña e nenhum vento nem nubes.


----------



## Snark (20 Mar 2011 às 10:33)

Días preciosos en Iberia.

Ayer se llegó a 20º en Madrid...flores en el campo, nieve en las montañas y todo verde verde.
Precioso, ojalá fuera todo el año así


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 11:12)

Bom Dia

Como previsto grande dia de so,l com céu limpo.No entanto o vento de Nordeste voltou em força.

Temperatura Minima *3,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *6,2°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média de 30km/h) Rajada Maxima de *53km*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mar 2011 às 19:06)

Maxima de *11,2°C* 

Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média de 25km)

Céu limpo.

Agora sigo com *8,1°C*
Humidade *44%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de Nordeste (media 20km)


----------



## irpsit (20 Mar 2011 às 22:16)

Caíu um nevão tremendo ontem e de novo hoje.
Cerca de 40cm novos. 

Mínima foi uns espantosos -12ºC, Máxima foi +1ºC, grande amplitude!

Foi assim:


Quinta e sexta houve fortes aguaceiros de neve e a temperatura entre os -2ºC e os -10ºC. Nessa noite a neve congelou. 
Ontem, sábado, nevou imenso com cerca de -2ºC, depois o céu limpou e a temperatura caiu rapidamente até aos -12ºC, quando já acumulava 30cm. A noite teve uma pequena aurora boreal.
Hoje amanheceu com um blizzard mais curto e a temperatura foi subindo até atingir +1ºC, altura em que caiu um pouco de sleet. Voltou a acumular mais uns 10cm. Agora o céu limpou e sigo com -1ºC. A neve chega até aos joelhos nas ruas, e chega até às coxas em alguns locais.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Mar 2011 às 10:09)

Bom Dia

Céu Limpo 

Temperatura Minima *2,4°C*
Temperatura Actual *6,3°C*
Humidade Actual *52%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média de 20km/h)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Mar 2011 às 11:38)

Bom Dia

Temperatura Maxima ontem *12,0°C*

Hoje sigo com céu limpo e o vento esta bastante mais fraco.

Temperatura Minima *-1,1°C* 

Temperatura Actual *9,2°C*
Humidade Actual *47%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Mar 2011 às 19:10)

Boa Noite

Maxima de *13,1°C* 

Céu limpo

Temperatura Actual *9,5°C*
Humidade Actual *50%*
Vento Fraco de Norte

Subida da temperatura Maxima amanha e continuaçao do céu limpo


----------



## irpsit (22 Mar 2011 às 23:58)

Meus caros, continuo com frio e muita neve.

Sigo com 0ºC, neve fraca e cerca de meio metro de camada de neve lá fora.
Entre 40 a 60cm.

É muita neve. ´
E dificil caminhar.

E para os que têm temperaturas primaveris, aproveitem. Aqui o Inverno dura até Abril.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Mar 2011 às 09:22)

Bom dia

Irpsit,este més de Março foi uma loucura por ai. Ja nao te podes queixar de teres invernos amenos e secos na Islandia 

Aqui mais um dia Primaveril e seco,a tonica deste ano 2011.

Céu limpo.
Temperatura Minima *0,3°C*
Temperatura Actual *8,5°C* (EM FORTE SUBIDA)
Humidade Actual *54%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Precipitaçao Mensal *14,5mm*  
Precipitaçao Anual *78,5mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Mar 2011 às 12:11)

Bom Dia

Ontem a maxima chegou aos 15,7°C 

Hoje sigo com céu limpo.

Temperatura Minima *1,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *15,1°C* 
Humidade Actual *45%*
Vento Fraco de Leste


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mar 2011 às 12:56)

ESPANHA (Extremadura): 

Un pequeño tornado en Los Santos de Maimona


TheFERNANDO1003


----------



## irpsit (24 Mar 2011 às 18:39)

Começou... o grande derretimento!

Hoje já sigo com uns "agradáveis" 2º e chuva fraca.

E assim os 50cm de neve começam a derreter lentamente.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Mar 2011 às 18:05)

Bom Dia

Um dia a cheirar a Verao!!  

Céu limpo e temperatura acima dos 20°C

Temperatura Maxima *20,4°C*

Temperatura Actual *17,4°C*
Humidade Actual *30%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de Sudoeste (média de 15km/h)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Mar 2011 às 09:38)

Bom Dia

Céu pouco nublado por cumulos humilis e um ou dois congestus. 
Atmosfera instavel neste inicio de manha.

Temperatura Actual *12,1°C*
Humidade Actual *45%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Temperatura Minima *3,1°C*


----------



## David sf (26 Mar 2011 às 10:42)

Não sei se na quinta feira alguém reparou nisto, na Extremadura:

















Durou pelo menos duas horas.

DEAs:











Daqui:

http://foro.meteored.com/meteorolog...upercelulas+en+espana+en+2011-t130362.48.html


----------



## FRibeiro (26 Mar 2011 às 15:33)

Por acaso reparei nessa situação! 
E através da imagem do radar dos Máximos de Reflectividade dava para ver que a célula apresentava rotação na parte mais intensa, isto tudo graças às imagens de 10 em 10min.
Se alguém conseguir meter a animação do radar...eu não consigo fazer isso x)


----------



## stormy (26 Mar 2011 às 23:20)

Nestes ultimos dias temos tido boas condições para a actividade convectiva, nomeadamente algum shear direccional, que ajuda á formação de células rotativas...ceramente que uma maior intensidade do shear, eventualmente associado a um maior aquecimento diurno ou a mais frio em altura, teria levado a fenomenos convectivos mais nefastos...

Bem apanhado, David


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mar 2011 às 21:40)

Boa Noite

Céu muito nublado durante o dia.A partir das 19h começou a chover fraco e assim continua, 2,6mm acumulados para ja 

Temperatura Minima *4,2°C*
Temperatura Maxima *15,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *8,8°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Mar 2011 às 23:45)

Boa Noite

Madrugada de Chuva fraca que acumulou no total 5,5mm 
Da parte da manha céu muito nublado,tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado durante a tarde.

Com esta chuvinha a Precipitaçao Mensal Aumentou para uns paupérrimos *20,0mm*  
Precipitaçao Anual *84mm* 

Temperatura Minima *7,1°C*
Temperatura Maxima *13,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *7,5°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*
Vento Fraco de Norte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Mar 2011 às 13:14)

Bom Dia

Amanheceu com céu limpo,a esta hora avistam-se boas formaçoes principalmente sobre os Alpes e o Jura.Cumulus congestus.

Temperatura Minima *3,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *13,9°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco de Este


----------



## irpsit (29 Mar 2011 às 22:29)

Dia de céu nublado, ameno e tranquilo.
Caíu alguma chuva fraca ao final da tarde mas o dia teve uma sensação fresca e tranquila (a primavera islandesa)
Sigo com mínima de +1ºC após máxima de +5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Mar 2011 às 11:49)

Bom Dia

Madrugada de aguaceiros que renderam 4,0mm 

Precipitaçao Mensal *24mm* 
Precipitaçao Anual *88mm* 

Neste momento céu muito nublado,com abertas.Cumulos de todos os tamanhos,humilis,mediocris,congestus.

Temperatura Minima *7,8°C*

Temperatura Actual *12,9°C*
Humidade Actual *63%*
Vento Fraco de Oeste


----------



## 1337 (30 Mar 2011 às 19:26)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Bom Dia
> 
> Madrugada de aguaceiros que renderam 4,0mm
> 
> ...



é normal chover assim tão pouco na Suíça Caldas?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Mar 2011 às 19:38)

1337 disse:


> é normal chover assim tão pouco na Suíça Caldas?



Sim, são climas continentais, chove muito no Verão e pouco no Inverno.


----------



## João Soares (30 Mar 2011 às 19:45)

1337 disse:


> é normal chover assim tão pouco na Suíça Caldas?





Mário Barros disse:


> Sim, são climas continentais, chove muito no Verão e pouco no Inverno.



Mesmo assim, está muito abaixo da média para esta altura do ano:









Entraremos em Abril, o mês "mais seco" de Genebra. Pode ser que seja um dos mais chuvosos deste ano.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Mar 2011 às 00:27)

1337 disse:


> é normal chover assim tão pouco na Suíça Caldas?



Ano que começa terrivel no que toca à chuva.
O grafico do Joao nao mente,nem 100mm alcançados quando ja deveria estar, nesta altura, à volta de 250mm.

Nos poucos dias que tem chovido, raramente passa dos 5mm cada episodio ,assim nao da 

Amanha,ultimo dia do més espera-se mais 2 ou 3mm para acabar o més. 

E se pensarmos que o més de Abril é o mais seco do Ano,nao estou nada confiante para o que ai vem.
Pode ser que venham algumas trovoadas, que costumam ser frequentes a partir desta altura,aligeirar a coisa..


Grande parte da França tambem esta a sofrer com a falta de chuva..Muitas zonas com menos de 100mm caidos e preocupaçao para os proximos meses


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2011 às 00:34)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Ano que começa terrivel no que toca à chuva.
> O grafico do Joao nao mente,nem 100mm alcançados quando ja deveria estar, nesta altura, à volta de 250mm.
> 
> Nos poucos dias que tem chovido, raramente passa dos 5mm cada episodio ,assim nao da
> ...



pois realmente está em seca por esses lados
a ver se em Abril isso recupera


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Mar 2011 às 11:55)

Bom Dia

Inicio de manha com céu muito nublado,entretanto começou a chover fraco.0,5mm para ja. 

Temperatura Minima *8,8°C*
Temperatura Maxima *15,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *14,3°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de Sudoeste

Para ja o inicio de Abril vai ser muito quente,subida generelizada das temperaturas a partir de amanha e especialmente no Sabado e Domingo com temperaturas na ordem dos 25°C/26°C.Se tal acontecer serao batidos recordes para um més de Abril


----------



## Rainy (31 Mar 2011 às 21:29)

Isso são a temperaturas que estão cá, que são tambêm muito anormais


----------



## Meteo Caldas (31 Mar 2011 às 22:39)

Boa Noite

A chuva que caiu durante a tarde acumulou 3,2mm.
Encerra-se assim o més de Março com um acumulado de *27,2mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *91,2mm*

Neste momento céu muito nublado..

Temperatura Actual *11,6°C*
Humidade Actual *88%*
Vento Fraco de Sul


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Abr 2011 às 17:11)

Impresionantemente quente em A Corunha. 30,4ºC mais que a maioria de dias no verao.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Abr 2011 às 18:55)

Boa Tarde

Primeiro dia de Abril bastante agradavel.
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Temperatura Maxima *19,2°C*
Temperatura Minima *5,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *16,7°C*
Humidade Actual *63%*
Vento Fraco de Norte

Amanha e Domingo serao dias muito quentes,maximas na ordem dos 25°C


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Abr 2011 às 12:07)

Bom Dia  

Céu limpo e temperatura a subir a bom ritmo

Temperatura Actual *17,7°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento fraco de Nordeste

Temperatura Minima *5,4°C*





Entretanto a ameaca de seca e o perigo dos incendios é tema de preocupaçao na Comunicaçao Social 


En trois mois, du 1er janvier au 31 mars, il n’est tombé que 87 mm à Aigle (40% de la norme 1961-1990), 116 mm (49%) à Lausanne et 57 mm (33%) à Payerne. La situation est pire encore en Valais avec une valeur record pour Crans-Montana, à 36 mm (12%). En comparaison, Bâle a reçu 114 mm (75%), Lucerne 156 mm (79%).

Pour Vincent Devantay, de MeteoNews, ce déficit hydrique important a comme conséquences un très faible enneigement en montagne et des niveaux anormalement bas des nappes phréatiques et du débit des cours d’eau.

Risque d'incendies

«La situation pourrait devenir critique ces prochaines semaines pour la nature et le danger d’incendie. Il faudrait plusieurs jours de précipitations continues pour que la situation s’améliore. Sans oublier que l’automne dernier a été très sec aussi. Heureusement que l’on a vécu un épisode neigeux fin novembre-début décembre!»

Ces très faibles précipitations ont été accompagnées de températures très élevées. Toujours selon Vincent Devantay, «en mars, les températures ont été de 3 à 4 degrés supérieures à la moyenne. Ce fut déjà le cas, dans une moindre mesure, en janvier et en février. Mais, en 2003, durant l’été, les températures étaient de 5 à 7 degrés au-dessus de la moyenne.»

Cette situation actuelle s’explique notamment par le positionnement de l’anticyclone qui a fait barrage aux perturbations.

Ce manque de précipitations et ces températures supérieures à la normale, est-ce un effet du réchauffement climatique? La prudence s’impose. «A l’horizon 2040, les hivers devraient être plus doux mais également plus pluvieux (+10% de précipitations) que durant la période 1961-1990.»


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Abr 2011 às 17:01)

Boa Tarde

Maxima de *21,2°C*,um pouco aquem do esperado,mas bastante alta para o més. 

Céu Limpo.

Temperatura Actual *20,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *43%*
Vento Fraco de Este


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Abr 2011 às 11:07)

Bom Dia

Inicio de manha com céu limpo,neste momento vao chegando nuvens altas do quadrante Oeste,prenuncio da instabilidade que é prevista para a noite,passagem de uma linha convectiva.Talvez a primeira trovoada da epoca,veremos.
Ambiente muito abafado.

Temperatura Actual *19,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *42%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste

Temperatura Minima *8,0°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Abr 2011 às 15:32)

Boa Tarde

Buf,que calor.Maxima de *23,2°c*.Maxima Anual .
Ja fui provar a agua do Lago,glacial  So molhei os pés 

Céu cada vez mais nublado de nuvens altas e médias.Venham as trovoadas.

Temperatura Actual *22,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *32%*
Vento Moderado de Sudoeste (média de 25kmh)

 Passagem da frente convectiva esta noite e amanha de manha.Descida da temperatura na ordem dos 8°C.maxima para amanha nao deve passar dos 15°C.A partir dre Terça voltam as condicoes anticiclonicas e subida gradual da temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Abr 2011 às 10:51)

Bom Dia

Madrugada e inicio de manha de Chuva que rendeu 7,3mm  
Nao houve no entanto actividade electrica.Choveu das 04h até às 10h.
Pena que nao haja continuaçao e pelo menos nos proximos 10dias nao deve chover.

Temperatura Minima *8,9°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,1°C*
Humidade Actual *92%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Precipitaçao Mensal *7,3mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *98,5mm*


----------



## Snark (4 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

Olá a todos, temperaturas increiblemente altas para ésta época del año.

Hoy temperatura típica de finales de Mayo, para los siguientes días subiremos hasta temperaturas típicas de Junio avanzado. con anomalías de +10 y +11 grados.

Temperatura actual: 20,5º


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Abr 2011 às 10:27)

Bom Dia

Regresso do Tempo Anticiclonico que durara toda a semana. 

Céu pouco nublado
Temperatura Minima *2,8°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,3°C*
Humidade Actual *67%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 10:07)

Bom Dia

Ontem a maxima foi de *17,1°C*

Hoje o céu encontra-se limpo 

Temperatura Minima *4,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *13,1°C*
Humidade Actual *58%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Espero uma maxima na ordem dos 20°C para hoje. 

http://www.meteosuisse.admin.ch/web...haleur.Par.0007.DownloadFile.tmp/agrandir.jpg

Terceiro Ano menos chuvoso em Geneve desde 1963,ao cabo dos tres primeiros meses.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Abr 2011 às 17:53)

Maxima de *21,8°C* 

Céu Limpo.A seca persiste 

Temperatura Actual *21,3°C*
Humidade Actual *40%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Snark (6 Abr 2011 às 17:56)

Máximas históricas en Lugo, Vitoria y Oviedo.

Un Abril igual a Junio.

*Máxima desde que eu tenho datos, 25,4º. Increible.*


----------



## irpsit (6 Abr 2011 às 23:43)

Sigo com 0º e aguaceiros de neve, que acumularam uma pequena camada.
Máxima foi de +7ºC

Os últimos dias tem sido relativamente amenos e húmidos (+6ºC, chuvisco), mas hoje o frio regressou. Mas é breve.

Previsões apontam para máximas a rebentar acima dos +15ºC já para depois de amanhã. Será que irá acontecer algo "histórico"?


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com 0º e aguaceiros de neve, que acumularam uma pequena camada.
> Máxima foi de +7ºC



Epá...afasta lá esse frio daqui! Agora nós só falamos de *CALOR*.
Será que ainda sabes o que é o *C-A-L-O-R*?!

*Neve*...que bem que sabia um pouco dela aqui. Este calor estival convida a férias e não a trabalhar.

Vai reportando desse cantinho para amenizar a brasa que aqui temos


----------



## Snark (7 Abr 2011 às 09:41)

dios mio....demomento anomalía de +12 por el centro de Espanha. Ésto es maravilloso pero increible.
El campo está como en Junio, todo lleno de mil flores, la hierba muy alta....increible.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Abr 2011 às 10:05)

Bom Dia

Céu Limpo.
Temperatura Minima *7,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *16,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *64%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste

Hoje podera ser batida a maxima anual que se encontra nos 23,2°C do passado dia 3 de Abril.Veremos..


----------



## stormy (7 Abr 2011 às 11:19)

Snark disse:


> dios mio....demomento anomalía de +12 por el centro de Espanha. Ésto es maravilloso pero increible.
> El campo está como en Junio, todo lleno de mil flores, la hierba muy alta....increible.



Anomalia da T850..

Poderão haver locais a cotas inferiores com mais anomalia


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Abr 2011 às 11:44)

Ja aquece bastante,ainda antes das 13h!

Temperatura Actual *20,0°C* 
Humidade Actual *52%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Abr 2011 às 17:06)

Boa Tarde

Temperatura Maxima e Anual tambem *24,1°C*  
Impressionante!


Temperatura Actual *23,6°C*
Humidade Actual *40%*
Vento Fraco de Este


----------



## irpsit (7 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

E pah, hoje já sigo com "calor"
Sigo com máxima de +10ºC, céu pouco nublado e rajadas de 75 km/h.

Nada comparável com o presente calor anormal da Europa central e do sul.




Aristocrata disse:


> Epá...afasta lá esse frio daqui! Agora nós só falamos de *CALOR*.
> Será que ainda sabes o que é o *C-A-L-O-R*?!
> 
> *Neve*...que bem que sabia um pouco dela aqui. Este calor estival convida a férias e não a trabalhar.
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Abr 2011 às 11:50)

Bom Dia

Isto é incrivel,mais um dia de muito calor.

Temperatura Actual *20,3°C* 
Humidade Actual *46%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Céu Limpo.

Temperatura Minima *9,0°C*


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Abr 2011 às 16:40)

Nem sequer as cidades a maior altitude estao fugindo do calor em Espanha.

Soria 1082 metros 27,3ºC as 17h
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=cle&l=2030&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura

Benasque 1120 metros (Pirineo de Aragon) 28,7ºC as 17h
http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...arn&l=9838B&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Abr 2011 às 16:41)

Boa Tarde

Nova Maxima Anual- *24,4°C* 

Temperatura Actual *24,0°C*
Humidade Actual *35%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2011 às 21:07)

*Forte tempestade de areia provoca grave acidente numa auto-estrada do norte da Alemanha*


NewsOfWorld1

Massenkarambolage mit mehreren Toten auf der Autobahn 19 bei Kavelstorf in der Nähe von Rostock: Dort sind bis zu 80 Fahrzeuge kollidiert. Einige Autos sind in Brand geraten. Nach Polizeiangaben sind mindestens zehn Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Die Opfer seien noch in den ausgebrannten Fahrzeugen, sagte eine Polizeisprecherin. 97 Menschen seien verletzt. Die Anzahl der Opfer könnte noch steigen, viele wurden schwer verletzt. Mehrere Menschen seien in ihren Autos eingeklemmt. Aus einem in den Unfall verwickelten Tanklastzug trat vermutlich Kohlenwasserstoff aus. In Fahrtrichtung Rostock gerieten 17 Autos und drei Lastwagen in Brand, darunter ein Gefahrguttransporter, wie ein Polizeisprecher sagte. Unter dem tonnenschweren Fahrzeug sind mehrere Autos eingeklemmt. Ob darin Menschen sind -- am Freitagnachmittag war dies noch unklar. Was der Laster geladen hat, ist ebenfalls noch nicht bekannt. "Kohlenwasserstoffe", heißt es zunächst. Die Menschen, die Richtung Berlin fahren, haben Glück. Sie bleiben von dem Feuersturm verschont.


----------



## Dan (9 Abr 2011 às 12:09)

Dias de Verão na Europa Ocidental e alguma neve esta manhã em Moscovo.







Weatheronline


----------



## irpsit (9 Abr 2011 às 13:06)

Múrcia, Alicante, e outras cidades no sul de Espanha seguem já com 34ºC!

Algumas estações não-oficiais, registram já 38ºC

Que anormalidade grotesca é esta?

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=zmw:00000.1.08430

A Europa toda segue com temperaturas muito anómalas.
Por exemplo, 25ºC em algumas cidades nos Alpes.
Ou Bordeaux no sudoeste de França, com 28ºC

Eu sigo na Islândia com 15ºC, o que é extremamente elevado para esta altura do ano e mesmo quente para o verão.

Esta é uma anomalia de mais de 10ºC em praticamente toda a Europa.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 15:04)

Ja estao com quase 38ºC na cidade de Orihuela (provincia de Alicante).

Acho que pode ser record de Espanha e de Europa para um mes de abril, pelo menos na primeira metade do mes.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 15:33)

38,3ºC ja em Orihuela.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 16:16)

Orihuela ja 38,6ºC de máxima.
Mas nao é a temperatura maxima absoluta de Europa para um mes de abril, ja que segundo leo no forum meteored:

http://foro.meteored.com/meteorologia+general/abril+2011+calor+y+efemerides-t130886.288.html

Jativa (ou Xativa em valenciano) tem uma maxima historica de 39ºC em abril.


----------



## David sf (9 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> 38,3ºC ja em Orihuela.



Impressionante a mínima de 10ºC, o que dá uma amplitude térmica de cerca de 30ºC!!

Segundo o CEAM a máxima em Orihuela já atingiu os 39ºC no dia de hoje, igualando o tal record de Xàtiva.

Espinado, Murcia neste momento com 40ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 16:50)

David sf disse:


> Impressionante a mínima de 10ºC, o que dá uma amplitude térmica de cerca de 30ºC!!
> 
> Segundo o CEAM a máxima em Orihuela já atingiu os 39ºC no dia de hoje, igualando o tal record de Xàtiva.
> 
> Espinado, Murcia neste momento com 40ºC.



Sim, Orihuela 39,0ºC de maxima na estaçao de CEAMET, pertencente ao governo autonomico de Valencia. 


Impresionante o efecto foehn no leste da península ibérica.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Abr 2011 às 17:12)

Gerofil disse:


> *Forte tempestade de areia provoca grave acidente numa auto-estrada do norte da Alemanha*





Que coisa incrível, não sei o que é mais surpreendente, se todo o pó que anda no ar, se o facto da região em tal cenário parece o Iraque. Que brutalidade ainda por cima tão a norte.


----------



## DRC (9 Abr 2011 às 17:18)

Dia agradavel em Bry-sur-Marne, arredores de Paris com a temperatura a passar os 20°C e o ceu limpo!


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

*German village hit by sand storm - no comment *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlN-0-YlbOU"]YouTube        - German village hit by sand storm - no comment[/ame]

nocommenttv


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

E aqui está a razão: http://www.wunderground.com/history/airport/ETNL/2011/4/8/DailyHistory.html

Rajadas acima de 80 km/h registadas no aeroporto.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Abr 2011 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde

Nova Maxima Anual *24,8°C* 
Céu Limpo.

Temperatura Actual *23,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *25%* 
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Snark (9 Abr 2011 às 19:51)

Es totalmente increible lo que está pasando amigos.


Murcia: máxima 35º *(+13º)*


*Desde 1 de Abril hasta hoy temperatura media 18,8º (+9,9º)*

Increible, no se recuerda algo igual.

7 días con +8ª/+13º es como tener días en Abril con máximas de -0º....increible.


----------



## irpsit (9 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

Isto é inacreditável.
37, 38 ou 40ºC em Abril, era algo que eu só acharia possível num filme daqueles estilo "day after tomorrow"

Faz-nos pensar que se os padrões climáticos continuam cada vez mais extremos, que temperatura poderá ocorrer no sul da Europa um destes verões?

Não quero ser pessimista ou alarmista, mas isto preocupa-me.
Uma vaga de calor com 45ºC na Europa central no Verão, teria consequências nefastas para as populações. E consequências catastróficas para a agricultura, se der cabo das culturas. Não é brincadeira isto! 

Não sou nem do field do global warming ou do field dos cépticos. Mas acho que perante os eventos extremos cada vez mais recorrentes e extremados, deveríamos mesmo tomar todos acções a nível mundial (reduzir drasticamente emissões, recuperar florestas), pelo menos como precaução. O risco de não agir é extraordinariamente superior aos sacrificos económicos a curto prazo.

Sigo da Islândia em dia chuvoso e com temperaturas "summertime" à volta dos 10ºC, onde moro.
Mas o leste registou hoje uma máxima de quase 20.0ºC (oficial) e ainda seguem lá estações com 17ºC ao final da tarde.
Seydisfjordur marcou 19.3ºC, http://en.vedur.is/

*20ºC na Islândia em Abril?
*É INCRIVEL meus amigos, pelo menos estas temperaturas cá e as do Sul de Espanha.



Ferreiro disse:


> Sim, Orihuela 39,0ºC de maxima na estaçao de CEAMET, pertencente ao governo autonomico de Valencia.
> 
> 
> Impresionante o efecto foehn no leste da península ibérica.


----------



## Snark (9 Abr 2011 às 22:03)

Voce podeis ver, increible. It is the end of the world? hehehe.

Un día con mucho calor es raro, pero puede hacer en Abril...pero 9 días con MUCHO calor.....es algo hasta hoy imposible.


Las mínimas superan los 10º en todo el centro de España...mínimas de junio
Máxima que superan los 25º en gran parte del centro....máximas de Junio.

No es solo 1 día, son 9 días así.


----------



## irpsit (10 Abr 2011 às 00:35)

Primeiros sinais de tempo a tentar balancear-se, no norte Atlântico.

Após a invasão do ar quente europeu, aqui na Islândia, amanhã uma massa polar irá entrar no país, vinda da Gronelândia. Pontos que hoje atingiram 15-20ºC, amanhã já deverão ver neve (uma situação normal para Abril aqui).

Aqui já sigo com 2ºC e céu pouco nublado, após a máxima elevada de hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Abr 2011 às 04:55)

Meteogiornale Italia fala dos 39ºC de Orihuela.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/news-flash24ore#3096


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Abr 2011 às 10:54)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia anormalmente quente para Abril,e ja vao 10..

Céu Limpo
Temperatura Actual *17,2°C*
Humidade Actual *45%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de Nordeste


A partir de Terça-feira mudança do estado do tempo,temperaturas Maximas de apenas 13,14°C,uma descida de cerca de 10°C,em relaçao aos ultimos dias.Alguma chuva prevista tambem.


----------



## Snark (10 Abr 2011 às 16:32)

10º día con temperatura muy por encima de la media en mi ciudad



Temperatura máxima 20,8º 

Alguien recuerda un Abril como éste?


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Abr 2011 às 17:49)

Boa Tarde

Temperatura Maxima *23,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *21,8°C* 
Humidade Actual *27%* 
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média 23km/h)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Abr 2011 às 11:15)

Bom Dia

Ultimo dia de Calor,a partir de amanha perda de 10°C.A chuva que estava prevista é que se evaporou mais uma vez e nada deve cair.Cada vez mais preocupante esta falta de agua.

Temperatura Actual *17,6°C*
Humidade Actual *40%*
Vento Fraco de Este

Temperatura Minima *7,3°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Abr 2011 às 18:27)

Boa Tarde

Maxima de *22,3°C* 

Céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura Actual *20,7°C*
Humidade Actual *38%*
Vento Fraco de Noroeste


----------



## Vince (12 Abr 2011 às 01:06)

irpsit disse:


> Primeiros sinais de tempo a tentar balancear-se, no norte Atlântico.
> Após a invasão do ar quente europeu, aqui na Islândia, amanhã uma massa polar irá entrar no país, vinda da Gronelândia. Pontos que hoje atingiram 15-20ºC, amanhã já deverão ver neve (uma situação normal para Abril aqui).
> Aqui já sigo com 2ºC e céu pouco nublado, após a máxima elevada de hoje.





Um vídeo de Domingo aí na Islândia, Keflavik.


----------



## irpsit (12 Abr 2011 às 09:08)

Sigo com +1ºC e em mais um dia de aguaceiros de chuva, gelo ou por vezes neve.
Ontem, estes foram acompanhados por rajadas fortes até aos 150km/h.

Mas pelos registos, esta não foi a tempestade mais forte do ano.
Já houve outras, em que o vento foi claramente mais intenso.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Abr 2011 às 09:57)

Bom Dia

Mudança radical,céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e temperatura agora sim normal para a época em que estamos.Nao ocorreu precipitaçao.

Temperatura Minima *10,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *15,0°C*
Humidade Actual *57%*
Vento Fraco a Moderado de Noroeste

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## irpsit (12 Abr 2011 às 20:55)

Sigo com uns agradáveis 6ºC ao final da tarde e tempo pouco nublado.

O dia no entanto foi fresco, com 2ºC e aguaceiros fortes de granizo.

E para a noite já deverá vir nova chuva. Pena, pois a actividade das auroras boreais está bastante elevado e só terei noite por volta das 23h.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Abr 2011 às 09:51)

Bom Dia

Manha bem fresca,com uma temperatura minima de *2,6°C*
Céu Limpo.

Temperatura Actual *8,3°C*
Humidade Actual *47%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (25 a 30km/h)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Abr 2011 às 12:00)

Boa Tarde

13horas e a temperatura é de apenas *10,4°C* Isto acompanhado de um ventinho de Nordeste a 30km/h  
Uma boa pausa do Verao antecipado que estavamos a ter.
O céu esse continua limpo.

Temperatura Actual *10,4°C*
Humidade Actual  *35%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

Temperatura Maxima a nao ir alem dos *12,8°C*
Céu coberto por nuvens altas.

Temperatura Actual *12,5°C*
Humidade Actual *22%* 
Vento Fraco a Moderado de Nordeste


----------



## Vince (13 Abr 2011 às 18:02)

A anomalia da temperatura na Europa a semana passada (3-9 Abril)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (13 Abr 2011 às 18:35)

Estes 10 primeiros dias de Abril foram uma "tosta".

Principalmente na Suiça e na Austria,anomalia positiva entre os +5 e +9.

Se juntarmos a inexistente precipitaçao desde o inicio do ano,o panorama nao é nada animador.

Precipitaçao Mensal em Genéve (Abril)  *7,3mm*

Precipitaçao Anual em Genéve *98,5mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Abr 2011 às 10:52)

Bom Dia

Céu pouco nublado,algumas nuvens altas que nao impedem o sol de brilhar.
Ambiente ainda assim fresco,com vento de Nordeste.

Temperatura Minima *8,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,7°C*
Humidade Actual *40%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média de 25km/h)

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## irpsit (14 Abr 2011 às 22:16)

Sigo com *-1ºC* e aguaceiros de neve.

O dia foi marcado por aguaceiros de graupel e neve, em diferentes ocasiões.
A máxima foi de apenas *+3ºC* de manhã e a temperatura desceu ao longo do dia.

Apesar da precipitação branca já durar há 3 dias, quase não acumulou nada.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Abr 2011 às 10:42)

Bom Dia

Outro dia com um céu azul,limpo. 

Temperatura Minima *5,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,1°C*
Humidade Actual *50%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média de 30km/h)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Abr 2011 às 10:37)

Bom Dia

Céu Limpo  http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Minima *1,4°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,4°C*
Humidade Actual *52%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Condicoes Anticlonicas com céu limpo, no minimo até quarta-feira.Temperaturas Maximas na ordem dos 18°C a 20°C.Persistencia da seca.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Abr 2011 às 12:19)

Ano 2011 podera ser o ano mais seco que à memoria,batendo a grande seca de 1976 


La sécheresse de 1976 en Suisse et le point sur la situation actuelle



La situation devenant préoccupante du point de vue de la sécheresse actuelle, MétéoSuisse a fait une étude comparative avec la dernière grande sécheresse du XXème siècle, celle de 1976.



Pratiquement aucune définition de la sécheresse n'inclut la notion de « température », ce qui porte un coup fatal à l'idée bien ancrée dans la « conscience populaire » d'un lien très fort entre chaleur, canicules et sécheresse. En effet, il peut y avoir sécheresse dans des endroits situés aux latitudes polaires, ou encore aux latitudes tempérées mais durant la période hivernale (au Tessin notamment). Cependant, il est évident qu'une sécheresse survenant au printemps ou en été, c'est-à-dire pendant la période de végétation, aura un impact nettement plus fort que durant l'automne ou l'hiver. Concrètement, c'est généralement en été que les effets d'une sécheresse commencée bien plus tôt se font le plus dramatiquement sentir. C'est pour cette raison, que les sécheresses les plus mémorables depuis 1864 furent également liées à d'importantes vagues de chaleur estivales ; ce fut notamment le cas en 1921, 1947 (canicule la plus importante du 20ème siècle avec une période de retour estimée à 6100 ans (Kuhn, 1948)) et 2003 ; toutefois d'importantes sécheresses (1884, 1953, 1976) ne furent pas corrélées à des températures estivales exceptionnelles.

En revanche, le débit et le niveau des cours d'eau non alimenté directement par la fonte des glaces est une indication très importante du degré de sécheresse et de son impact sur l'environnement et l'agriculture.


Situations météo responsables des sécheresses

Il arrive parfois que la vitesse de déplacement des perturbations soit si faible que le système est pour ainsi dire bloqué. La forme de l'ondulation ainsi bloquée affectant celle de la lettre grecque Oméga, les météorologues ont appelé cette configuration un « bloc oméga », ce dernier pouvant se maintenir de une à plusieurs semaines. Un pays qui, dans une telle situation, se retrouverait sous l'influence d'une crête de haute pression ne verrait pas la moindre goutte de pluie jusqu'à ce que les ondulations se remettent en mouvement.
Un bloc oméga persistant durant plusieurs mois n'est pas un scénario très réaliste, mais on peut imaginer durant la même année plusieurs situations bloquantes, entrecoupées de périodes de pluie peu actives et produisant des cumuls insuffisants. Dès lors, la sécheresse s'installe et s'intensifiera pendant les périodes de fortes chaleurs. Dans les cas extrêmes, la mort d'une partie de la végétation, donnant à cette dernière une couleur brune ou noirâtre, renforcera encore le phénomène en diminuant l'albédo et en piégeant une partie plus importante du rayonnement solaire, d'où réchauffement accru.


Bloc oméga de début août 2003

Bloc oméga de début août 2003
agrandir.png, 190 KB
Les grandes périodes de sécheresses en Suisse

Depuis le début des mesures réalisées en Suisse en 1864, plusieurs périodes de sécheresse ont pu être mises en évidence, illustrées pour le nord et le sud des Alpes par les deux graphiques ci-dessous :


Précipitations annuelles pour le sud des Alpes entre 1864 et 2009

Précipitations annuelles pour le sud des Alpes entre 1864 et 2009
agrandir.png, 62 KB

Précipitations annuelles pour le nord des Alpes entre 1864 et 2009

Précipitations annuelles pour le nord des Alpes entre 1864 et 2009
Agrandir.png, 69 KB

La plupart des sécheresses (mais pas toutes...) frappèrent indifféremment le nord et le sud des Alpes, et s'étendirent bien au-delà de l'arc alpin. Parmi les périodes de sécheresse les plus importantes ressortent en particulier celles de 1884, 1921, 1947, 1953, 1976 et 2003. Nous allons examiner plus précisément la sécheresse de 1976, à laquelle nous comparerons la situation actuelle.


La sécheresse de 1976

L'année 1976 fut marquée par le plus gros déficit pluviométrique enregistré au nord des Alpes depuis 1870 entre les mois de janvier et juin.


cumuls de précipitations sur le Plateau entre janvier et juin (de 1864 à 2003) ; moyenne entre Bâle, Berne, Genève et Zürich

Cumuls de précipitations sur le Plateau entre janvier et juin (de 1864 à 2003) ; moyenne entre Bâle, Berne, Genève et Zürich

Cumul de précipitations de janvier à juin 1976 (en % de la norme)
Bâle	Chaumont	Berne	Château-d'Oex	Genève	Sion	Lugano	Zurich	Davos	Sils-Maria
48%	38%	36%	52%	52%	48%	47%	49%	61%	33%

Il est intéressant de constater que durant cette période de sécheresse, les températures furent généralement plus fraîches que la norme, à l'exception du mois de juin.


Ecart à la norme (ligne pleine) des températures à Genève durant l'année 1976

Ecart à la norme (ligne pleine) des températures à Genève durant l'année 1976.
1976	Rang	Cumul annuel	% de la norme	nombre de jour	% de la norme
Bâle	5	519 mm	67	94	78
Chaumont	11	825 mm	67	118	85
Berne	10	725 mm	71	97	78
Château d'Oex	18	1087 mm	80	114	82
Genève	40	1005 mm	105	95	84
Sion	13	524 mm	88	73	88
Lugano	105	1825 mm	118	103	100
Zürich	31	962 mm	89	116	86
Davos	97	1086 mm	109	120	94
Sils-Maria	100	1074	110	101	97

En moyenne annuelle, cette année 1976 n'apparaît pas dans les statistiques comme l'année la plus dramatiquement sèche depuis le début des mesures est semble avoir été moins intense ou généralisée que celle de 1884 ou 1921. Cependant, elle apparaît en bonne position pour certaines stations du nord des Alpes, en particulier pour Bâle, Chaumont, Berne, Château d'Oex et Sion. Il est frappant de constater qu'en terme de « jours de pluie », cette année fut très déficitaire pour l'ensemble des stations à l'exception de Lugano, en revanche, en terme de cumuls elle fut excédentaire pour les stations du sud des Alpes et pour Genève. En d'autre terme, il a plu rarement, mais abondamment au sud et dans l'extrême ouest, en particulier à partir du mois d'août. Cette configuration est très caractéristique des situations de foehn, sans doute pas excessivement nombreuses mais très actives dès la fin de l'été et qui permirent aux régions les plus arrosées de combler le déficit pluviométrique du début d'année.


Graphique des écarts à la norme des cumuls de précipitations pour certaines stations de janvier 1975 à décembre 1976

Graphique des écarts à la norme des cumuls de précipitations pour les stations du tableau ci-dessus, de janvier 1975 à décembre 1976

Au vu du graphique ci-dessus, on constate que la sécheresse de 1976 trouve largement son origine dans les mois qui précèdent, lesquels furent - à l'exception des mois d'août, septembre et novembre - généralement plus secs que la norme, du moins au nord des Alpes. La période de plus forte intensité du phénomène se produisit de décembre 1975 à juin 1976, le mois de juillet apportant quelque répit, probablement très insuffisant. On notera au passage que 1975 fut l'année la plus sèche jamais enregistrée à Sion !
Cette année 1976 s'inscrit du reste dans une décennie exceptionnellement sèche dont un nombre significatif d'années (1971, 1972, 1973, 1975) figurent au palmarès des années les plus sèches pour les stations de Genève et Sion, actives respectivement depuis 1950 et 1958.


Comparaison entre la sécheresse de 1975/76 et la sécheresse actuelle

Les tableaux ci-dessous comparent l'écart des précipitations mensuelles par rapport à la norme des stations de Château-d'Oex, Chaumont, Genève et Sion, de janvier à avril de l'année suivante pour 75/76 et 10/11. Pour avril 2011, les cumuls vont jusqu'au 15 avril. Ils risquent de peu augmenter d'ici la fin du mois (voir à ce sujet le diagramme de Hovmoller ci-contre).



Le tableau ci-dessous donne la même information sous forme de pourcentage. Il indique donc l'écart moyen par rapport à la norme des précipitations cumulées depuis janvier de l'année précédente à avril de l'année en cours. Pour avril 2011, les cumuls vont jusqu'au 15 avril. Ils risquent de peu augmenter d'ici la fin du mois (voir à ce sujet le diagramme de Hovmoller ci-contre).


Année	Bâle	Chaumont	Berne	Château-d'Oex	Genève	Sion	Lugano	Zurich	Davos
75-76	80%	80%	76%	73%	101%	69%	101%	93%	84%
10-11	86%	72%	74%	60%	69%	67%	114%	76%	80%

On constate donc que, mis à part pour les stations de Bâle et Lugano, le déficit de précipitations enregistré à ce jour depuis le début de l'année 2010 est plus important que lors de la sécheresse de 1976. Ceci est particulièrement vrai pour les stations de Genève, Château-d'Oex et Zurich.

Les chiffres sont plus effrayants encore si l'on compare uniquement les mois de janvier à avril de 1976 et 2011 (ci-dessous) :


Janvier-Avril	Bâle	Chaumont	Berne	Château-d'Oex	Genève	Sion	Lugano	Zurich	Davos
1976	57%	45%	39%	57%	55%	63%	47%	56%	60%
2011	63%	37%	37%	37%	29%	24%	51%	38%	38%

Si l'on considère que la période de janvier à juin 1976 fut la plus sèche jamais enregistrée depuis 1870, il est très préoccupant de constater que les quatres premiers mois de 2011 sont encore plus secs que les mois correspondants de 1976, et même très nettement pour les stations de Genève, Sion, Château-d'Oex, Zurich et Davos ; et ceci avec un historique des 12 mois précécents également plus déficitaire.


En conclusion

L'année 2011 semble bien partie pour figurer en bonne place parmi les sécheresse qui ont frappé la fin du 19ème et le 20ème siècle. Pour combler le déficit d'ici à début juillet, les quantités (en mm) devraient être les suivantes :


 	Bâle	Chaumont	Berne	Château-d'Oex	Genève	Sion	Lugano	Zurich	Davos
Total	254	462	409	513	344	240	593	413	359
Par jour	3.3	6.1	5.5	6.8	4.6	3.2	7.9	5.5	4.8

Les perspectives pour la fin avril ne sont pas encourageantes, avec un bloc oméga tenace au-dessus des Alpes pour les dix prochains jours environ, comme le montre le diagramme de Hovmoller ci-contre, ainsi que les prévisions de précipitations pour Genève ci-dessous. Toutefois, le mois de mai peut encore réserver de bonnes surprises, avec des précipitations dynamiques pouvant affecter toutes les régions. En juin, la prédominance de situations orageuses rend plus difficile un arrosage systématique de toute la Suisse romande...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Abr 2011 às 00:08)

Boa Noite

Maxima de *17,2°C*

Céu limpo todo o dia.

Temperatura Actual *7,1°C*
Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Fraco

Na Imprensa continuam os ecos da Seca.

Sécheresse-record depuis 2001 au nord des Alpes suisses


  La pluie se fait rare depuis le début de l'année. Au nord des Alpes, les météorologues enregistrent le déficit le plus important des dix dernières années. Cette situation devrait perdurer, puisqu'aucune perturbation n'est prévue jusqu'à la mi-avril.


Sur les trois premiers mois de l'année, le nombre de jours avec au moins 1 mm de précipitation est deux fois plus bas qu'habituellement, a dit mardi à l'ATS Lionel Fontannaz, de MétéoSuisse. Il était seulement de 14 jours à Genève, 17 à Neuchâtel, 18 à Zurich, 11 à Sion, 13 à Coire et 15 à Lugano.

Généralement, il tombe au moins 1 mm d'eau durant en moyenne 29 à 33 jours au nord des Alpes et 19 à 22 jours dans les vallées alpines et au Tessin.

Le déficit pluviométrique atteint des records à Genève. Les météorologues ont relevé 81,3 mm de janvier à fin mars. Cette valeur est la troisième la plus basse enregistrée depuis 1963, selon MétéoSuisse.

La sécheresse prolongée de ces dernières semaines a conduit à une augmentation du risque de feu de forêt au Tessin et dans les vallées méridionales italophones des Grisons. Il est donc interdit d'y allumer des feux.


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2011 às 09:45)

Sigo com -1.5ºC e céu completamente limpo.
Uma bela manhã, se bem que fria.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo,apenas alguns cumulus humilis sobre os Alpes 

Temperatura Actual *17,8°C*
Humidade Actual *30%*
Vento Fraco de Este


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2011 às 16:58)

Uh Uh!

*Sigo com uma máxima de 8ºC e a nevar!!!
*
Após o belo dia de sol que esteve desde manhã (com geada) e mínima de -2ºC
A temperatura esteve bem primaveril e andei de T-shirt, até agora ao ínicio da tarde.
Agora as nuvens chegaram rapidamente e começaram a cair uns flocos de gelo e neve, e gotas também.

Impressionante. E sabem porquê?

Porque apesar da rápida subida de temperatura à superfície causada pelo sol, o ar em altitude está muito frio, e a entrada de precipitação é polar (como se pode julgar bem pelo satélite)

Daí estarem uns 7-8ºC e começar a nevar. Mas a temperatura já está a cair, e caem apenas uns flocos misturados com gotas. A previsão é neve para logo.

Assim como tive muitos dias no Inverno de fortes entradas de sul, quentes, e via chover (só chuva mesmo) com temperaturas de -3ºC ou -4ºC. O mais importante a determinar a precipitação, se sólida ou líquida, é o ar frio ou quente em altitude, e a humidade.


----------



## irpsit (17 Abr 2011 às 17:10)

Cai agora intensamente graupel.
Sigo com +5ºC em rapida queda


----------



## Meteo Caldas (17 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

Boa Noite

Maxima atingiu os *18,5°C* 


Temperatura Actual *11,1°C*
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## irpsit (18 Abr 2011 às 09:38)

Acordei com um dia estonteantemente branco lá fora.
Deve ter nevado forte durante a noite. E ainda neva.
A camada é de pelo menos 5cm e cobre as árvores também.
Sigo com 0ºC


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Boa Tarde

Voltaram os dias de Verao!

Céu limpo
Temperatura Maxima *21,2°C* 


Temperatura Actual *19,4°C*
Humidade Actual *30%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Abr 2011 às 11:46)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia de Verao a caminho!

Céu limpo

Temperatura Minima *5,5°C*

Temperatura Actual *17,0°C*
Humidade Actual *38%*
Vento Fraco de Este


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Abr 2011 às 21:23)

Boa Noite

Maxima de *22,1°C* 

Céu limpo

Ainda bastante ameno a esta hora.

Temperatura Actual *13,2°C*
Humidade Actual *60%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Abr 2011 às 11:49)

Bom Dia

Mais uma manha de céu limpo 

Este més de Abril  vai ser o mais quente desde que existem registos meteorologicos! Impressionante!

Temperatura Minima *8,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *19,3°C* 
Humidade Actual *35%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste

Precipitaçao Mensal *7,3mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *98,5mm*


----------



## Knyght (21 Abr 2011 às 00:19)

*La Fiesta*

A Taça do Rei ganha pelo Ronaldo e o Mourinho foi festejada em grande por São Pedro...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 01:00)

*Re: La Fiesta*

 E eu a pensar que eles estavam com bom tempo, deve ter sido bem intenso, tipo litoral centro.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Abr 2011 às 11:09)

Bom Dia

Ontem a maxima chegou aos *23,1°C* 

Hoje mais um grande dia de sol,com céu limpo.

Temperatura Minima *8,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *18,0°C*
Humidade Actual *44%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## MSantos (21 Abr 2011 às 20:27)

Amanha por volta das 5h da manhã parto para Tallinn (Estónia), nos dias seguintes irei a Helsínquia (Finlândia) e a Riga (Letónia)

Vou tirar fotos e depois coloco aqui no fórum, pelo que tive a ver na net não vou apanhar muito frio por lá, mas de qualquer das formas está bem mais fresco por lá do que aqui

O Kp=2 logo é impossível ver auroras boreais, mas já sabia que era muito improvavel ver auroras tão a Sul...


----------



## romoro80 (22 Abr 2011 às 10:34)

Europa é um continente com pessoas muito diversas, que promovem companheirismo e união das pessoas, eu amo a Espanha ea França. Agora, com passagens aereas promocao vai viajar com mais freqüência


----------



## Meteo Caldas (22 Abr 2011 às 11:45)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia estival!

Céu limpo.

Temperatura Minima *7,9°C*

Temperatura Actual *18,0°C*
Humidade Actual *43%*
Vento Fraco de Este

A partir de Domingo possiblidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas da parte da tarde.Veremos se cai qualquer coisa.


----------



## Snark (22 Abr 2011 às 13:08)

Dios mío si jajaja ha sido una semana muy caliente agg!
Bueno ya hay lluvias por toda Iberia, algo muy bueno. Temperaturas más normales.

Vuelve la primavera.


----------



## MSantos (22 Abr 2011 às 20:58)

Durante os próximos de serei o enviado especial do MeteoPT no Norte da Europa. 

Cheguei a Tallinn durante a manhã e o céu estava encoberto e caía algum chuvisco, durante a tarde o céu limpou e ficou uma bela tarde de sol, já tirei algumas fotos e depois vou criar um tópico e publico-as aqui no nosso fórum, existem alguns resquícios de neve na cidade, a temperatura neste momento é de 5ºC e o céu está limpo. Amanha a máxima prevista é de *15ºC*, a mínima desta noite deve ficar pelos *3ºC*

Foi um dia bem passado aqui por terras do Baltico

Amanha irei a Helsínquia, vou apanhar o ferry às 7h da manha... Aqui já são 22:52... Às 22h horas locais ainda não tinha anoitecido completamente


----------



## irpsit (22 Abr 2011 às 22:31)

Sigo com 8ºC durante todo o dia e aguaceiros.
Temperatura amena.

Também aqui já a noite praticamente não existe (apenas um longo crepúsculo das 22h até à meia-noite, e novamente após as 3h). E normalmente com tempo chuvoso, já perdi a esperança de ver uma última aurora boreal, antes do verão. A última que vi foi a 2 de Abril.

As montanhas agora só têm neve acima dos 700 metros.
E é assim, o tempo de Inverno acabou a meio de Abril. 

Se o Kp chegar a 4, e o tempo permitir (e for de noite), és capaz de ver aurora boreal em Helsínquia ou Tallin.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Abr 2011 às 00:37)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia quente com a temperatura maxima a chegar aos *22,2*

O céu manteve-se limpo,apenas ao fim da tarde apareceram alguns cumulus humilis e mediocris.

Temperatura Actual *12,0°C*
Humidade Actual *66%*
Vento Fraco de Oeste


----------



## irpsit (23 Abr 2011 às 01:02)

Londres registou hoje e ontem uma máxima de 26ºC e ainda mais anteontem 26.4ºC.

São valores muito elevados, que até em Julho seriam considerados vaga de calor. Tem sido uma Primavera muito quente na Europa. 

Toda a jet stream está em cima de mim (Islândia), uma corrente de sudoeste, que me traz ar quente e húmido, o que me tem trazido chuva atrás de chuva, e temperaturas acima do normal.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

Norte da França e sul da Inglaterra com alguma actividade interessante segundo imagens de satélite!


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

Boas... Mais um dia bem passado em Terras Bálticas

Dia de sol e céu limpo em Helsínquia onde passei a maior parte do dia, apesar da temperatura amena de pouco mais de 15ºC ainda havia baías e enseadas do báltico geladas, (tirei fotos e depois partilho convosco), havia também alguns resquícios  de gelo nas zonas sombrias da cidade

Amanha vou deixar Tallinn, vou mudar de hotel e de Pais, vou para Riga, Letónia, a máxima prevista para lá amanha é de 19ºC


----------



## MSantos (23 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

MSantos disse:


> Boas... Mais um dia bem passado em Terras Bálticas
> 
> Dia de sol e céu limpo em Helsínquia onde passei a maior parte do dia, apesar da temperatura amena de pouco mais de 15ºC ainda havia baías e enseadas do báltico geladas, (tirei fotos e depois partilho convosco), havia também alguns resquícios  de gelo nas zonas sombrias da cidade
> 
> Amanha vou deixar Tallinn, vou mudar de hotel e de Pais, vou para Riga, Letónia, a máxima prevista para lá amanha é de 19ºC



Infelizmente e para grande tristeza minha as fotos da minha ida a Helsínquia ficaram todas perdidas, o meu pc reiniciou sozinho quando tinhas cortado as fotos de uma pasta e ia cola-las noutra... Que frustração que forma estúpida de perder as fotos...


----------



## irpsit (24 Abr 2011 às 00:34)

Antes de mexeres mais no computador, faz o seguinte. Downloada um software de recuperação de ficheiros perdidos. Depois corre-o para veres se recuperas algum ficheiro.

Mesmo quando apagas um ficheiro (mesmo da reciclagem), este normalmente continua escrito no disco rígido até um novo ficheiro ser escrito no mesmo local do disco.

Portanto, se não mexeste ainda muito com ficheiros no teu computador, há boas hipóteses de puderes recuperar as fotografias.

*Sigo da Islândia, com 5ºC e chuva forte, com rajadas de vento.
Pressão a 980, depressão mesmo em cima de mim.
*


MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente e para grande tristeza minha as fotos da minha ida a Helsínquia ficaram todas perdidas, o meu pc reiniciou sozinho quando tinhas cortado as fotos de uma pasta e ia cola-las noutra... Que frustração que forma estúpida de perder as fotos...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Abr 2011 às 20:36)

Boa Noite

Finalmente choveu na passada noite,cairam 5,2mm num espaço de 1 hora.nao houve actividade eléctrica.Deu para limpar o po..

Hoje o dia amanheceu limpo aumentando de nebulosidade na parte da tarde.Muitos cumulos congestus mas sem precipitaçao.

Temperatura Maxima *21,5°C*

Temperatura Actual *16,3°C*

Precipitaçao Mensal *12,4mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *103,7mm*


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 20:41)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Precipitaçao Anual *103,7mm*





A desgraça de uns (seca aí) é a fortuna de outros (molhado por cá).


----------



## irpsit (24 Abr 2011 às 21:28)

Sigo com 3ºC e aguaceiros de granizo que entretanto passaram a neve.

Tempo frio. Máxima foi 5ºC e vento forte de SW.


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2011 às 21:59)

Boas... 

Hoje fia viagem de autocarro de Tallinn para Riga, atravessei a Estónia de Norte a Sul e boa parte da Letónia, os dois Países são muito planos e com muitas florestas de Pinheiro Silvestre e Betulas, pelo meio ainda parei em Parnu uma estância balnear no sul da Estónia onde era possível ver alguns vestígios de neve na praia, apesar da temperatura ser de 18/19ºC

Riga é claramente a cidade mas degrada das 3 que já visitei, muito suja e cheia de edifícios devolutos com graffitis, mas o centro histórico tem edifícios bonitos e bem conservados

Hoje teve um dia de sol e céu limpo por terras do Báltico e com algum calor, amanha tenho mais um dia por Riga e ao principio da noite volto para Portugal


----------



## MSantos (24 Abr 2011 às 22:03)

irpsit disse:


> Antes de mexeres mais no computador, faz o seguinte. Downloada um software de recuperação de ficheiros perdidos. Depois corre-o para veres se recuperas algum ficheiro.
> 
> Mesmo quando apagas um ficheiro (mesmo da reciclagem), este normalmente continua escrito no disco rígido até um novo ficheiro ser escrito no mesmo local do disco.
> 
> ...



As fotos estavam na memoria de transferência por isso acho que estão mesmo perdidas, pois quando quando as "cortei" de uma pasta o PC reiniciou antas de eu conseguir "cola-las" noutra pasta, foi um erro basico, mas já aprendi, duvido que isto me volte a acontecer....


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Abr 2011 às 20:19)

Boa Noite

Dia tranquilo com céu limpo da parte da manha e alguma nebulosidade da parte da tarde,cumulus mediocris e congestus que ja entraram em fase de dissipaçao.Temperaturas estivais.

Temperatura Maxima *23,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *18,7°C*
Humidade Actual *40%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Abr 2011 às 14:47)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo,bastante seco,apenas uns cumulus humilis nos sistemas montanhosos.
Acentua-se a Seca!

Temperatura Actual *21,1°C*
Humidade Actual *33%*
Vento Moderado de Nordeste (média de 25km/h)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 17:52)

Boa Tarde

Céu muito nublado toda a tarde mas sem precipitaçao.Cumulos congestus,mediocris e mesmo cumulunimbos,no entanto a chuva teima em nao aparecer  Ouvi dois trovoes por volta das 14h de uma célula que passou a Oeste da cidade.

Temperatura Maxima *22,1°C*
Temperatura Actual *15,9°C*
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Boa Noite

O resto da tarde e o inicio de noite nao trouxeram novidades,nada de chuva.

O céu foi ficando cada vez menos nublado e ja se encontra pouco nublado a esta hora.Esta fresca a noite.

Amanha sera um dia identico ao de hoje,possibilidades de aguaceiros e trovoadas à tarde,mas muito localizados.Por isso,nao conto com nada para aqui..

Temperatura Actual *8,8°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (28 Abr 2011 às 15:27)

Boa Tarde

Manha com poucas nuvens que rapidamente deu lugar a um céu muito nublado por cumulus congestus e cumulunimbos,nesta altura ouve-se trovoada e estou rodeado por células.Para ja ainda nao chove mas hoje sim parece ser o dia  


http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Finalmente chove,sem actividade eléctrica, 2,5mm jà!


----------



## irpsit (29 Abr 2011 às 00:39)

Chuva forte hoje na Islândia, máxima de 5º, mínima de 3º, cheguei a ter sleet por momentos

Ontem, foi um dia mais agradável, com máxima de 11º e mínima de 3º.
A Primavera aqui tem sido assim: muito chuvosa, pois toda a jet stream europeia foi desviada para aqui.


----------



## Zecateca (29 Abr 2011 às 00:41)

Boa noite amigos 

Escrevo so para perguntar como posso meter aqui um topico novo para meter as fotos que tirei hoje perto de Beja.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 00:46)

Zecateca disse:


> Escrevo so para perguntar como posso meter aqui um topico novo para meter as fotos que tirei hoje perto de Beja.



Claro que sim


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Abr 2011 às 09:23)

Bom Dia

9,2mm no dia de ontem  Aguaceiro estatico sem actividade eléctrica que começou por volta das 17.30h e so terminou por volta das 21.30h.

Mas este més de Abril vai ser mais um més seco,o acumulado vai nos*21,6mm* 
Total Anual *112,9mm* 


Hoje sigo com céu pouco nublado.

Temperatura Minima *8,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *12,1°C*
Humidade Actual *76%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (29 Abr 2011 às 21:33)

Boa Noite

Dia tranquilo,tarde com bastante mais nebulosidade(cumulus congestus e cumulunimbos) mas sem precipitaçao.

Temperatura Maxima *16,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *12,0°C*
Humidade Actual *75%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## irpsit (29 Abr 2011 às 22:55)

De novo sigo com 5ºC e chuva contínua, tendo a temperatura variado entre os 3 e 8ºC.

O dia foi 4 estações.
Nevou de noite, a manhã foi solarenga e amena, depois caíu um aguaceiro de gelo, depois a tarde foi cinzenta, e agora à hora do jantar começou a chover mais intenso, devido à entrada duma longa frente de sudoeste com ar muito húmido.

Para o fim de semana, o ar polar deverá entrar um pouco mais, podendo ainda nevar por breves momentos. Para segunda, o ar quente e seco europeu deverá trazer tempo primaveril cá. E esta frente actual separa as duas massas de ar.

*No resto, em quase toda a Europa, está tudo cheio de convexão, trovoadas e possíveis supercélulas. Principalmente no norte da França, com o ar a deslocar-se de leste para oeste em toda a Europa central, e no Mediterrâneo entre a Espanha e Itália, com uma massa muito convectiva a entrar de sudoeste. Existe possibilidade de granizo largo e tornados segundo o Estofex*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 01:04)

*Período de secas se torna crítico no norte da Europa*

A primavera deste ano lembra a de 2007. De acordo com Harry Geurts, porta-voz do Instituto de Meteorologia, a primavera daquele ano foi extremamente seca e as temperaturas altas quebraram recordes históricos. Os meses de maio e junho que se seguiram, porém, foram marcados por muita chuva. Os meteorologistas conseguem fazer previsões para apenas cerca de duas semanas. A partir daí, tudo não passa de especulação.
*Anos trágicos - *De acordo com Geurts, a situação agora é tão grave devido à confluência simultânea de vários fatores. Os meses de março e abril foram marcados por pouca chuva, mas há ainda outras causas: “Tem chovido um pouco, mas muito menos que o habitual. E o maior problema é, naturalmente, o calor em combinação com um tempo ensolarado, já que isso aumenta a quantidade de água que evapora... O problema acontece quando chove pouco e esse pouco evapora rapidamente. É aí que podemos falar de uma situação de seca extrema.”
Não seria a primeira vez que uma primavera extremamente seca se seguiria de um verão igualmente seco. Harry Geurts cita 2003, mas especialmente o catastrófico ano de 1976, que entrou para a história pela seca incomum. “É melhor esperar que isso não aconteça de novo.”
No que se refere às condições climáticas, os agricultores holandeses já vêm se acostumando com as diferenças no decurso dos últimos anos. Ainda assim, Remco Schouten, produtor de leite no sul da Holanda (na região de Berlicum, em Brabant), não se atreve a afirmar que os últimos anos tenham sido mais secos: “No ano passado, por exemplo, tivemos um outono com tanta chuva que nos vimos em apuros na hora de colher o milho. Por outro lado, a primavera de 2006 foi marcada por chuvas tão fortes que tivemos de atrasar a colheita. Sendo assim, o que tenho é mais a sensação de que as condições climáticas se tornaram extremas, mas não posso dizer que, em média, tenham se tornado especificamente mais secas.”
*Aguardando as chuvas -* A situação não é garantia de que esta temporada será demasiadamente seca, ainda que o problema afete muitas partes do norte da Europa. Harry Geurts afirma: “O fenômeno está acontecendo aqui ao lado. Países como a Inglaterra, a Dinamarca, a Alemanha, a França e a Bélgica já estão sofrendo com a seca. Por outro lado, em países do Mediterrâneo têm-se verificado justamente o oposto. Especialmente na Espanha choveu muito nas semanas que precederam à Páscoa.”
O pecuarista Schouten bem que gostaria que a Espanha mandasse algo de chuva para estes lados. A primavera é uma época de crescimento e agora as lavouras estão apenas esperando que finalmente chova. A falta de água faz com que as batatas não atinjam o tamanho desejado, o gado não tenha grama suficiente e uma alternativa como o milho não seja viável pelo alto custo.
*Coca-cola em vez de leite -* Schouten é produtor de leite. Na sua experiência, uma estação seca não pode ser compensada por um aumento no preço do produto. Ele e os outros fazendeiros veem ameaçados os seus rendimentos. Mas as consequências de uma temporada de plantio arruinada vão ainda mais longe. Tudo encarece, também o pão, os legumes e outras coisas em que não se pensa de imediato: “Sim, o consumidor pode até pensar que beberá mais coca-cola em vez de leite, mas se esquece que o açúcar contido na coca-cola também é um produto agrícola. Portanto, quanto mais seco o mês de maio, mais cara a coca-cola.”
Schouten vê a atual situação com preocupação, mas considera, pessoalmente, que o senso comum sempre acaba vencendo: “Não há muito o que se possa fazer. Faz parte do nosso trabalho lidar com a natureza com o maior cuidado possível.”
*Incêndios - *A Semana Santa viu a incidência de vários incêndios na Holanda. O maior deles devastou na segunda-feira a reserva natural de Fochteloërveen, na fronteira entre Drenthe e a região da Frísia. Foram queimados entre 50 e 100 hectares. Também nas dunas de Bergen aan Zee se verificaram no passado fim de semana dois incêndios num pequeno intervalo, mas os bombeiros conseguiram combater o fogo rapidamente.
No parque nacional de Mainweg, perto de Roermond, deu-se na manhã da segunda-feira outro incêndio, controlado pelos bombeiros em menos de uma hora e meia graças à rápida intervenção. O perigo de novos incêndios ainda não desapareceu. As regiões de Limburg, Utrecht e partes de Noord-Brabant estão em alerta vermelho, que representa um clima extremamente seco e o alto risco de incêndios em áreas florestais. Estão proibidos nessas áreas os churrascos e a queima de lixo.

Thijs Westerbeek van Eerten

Fonte: Rádio Nederland


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Abr 2011 às 21:37)

Boa Noite

Ultimo dia de Abril sem precipitaçao.Céu limpo da parte da manha e muitas nuvens da parte da tarde.

Quarto més consecutivo abaixo da média em termos de precipitaçao em Genéve!
Precipitaçao Mensal Abril 2011 *21,6mm* Média 61/90 *66mm*

Precipitaçao Anual Ano 2011 *112,9mm*

A temperatura deste més de Abril essa,foi superior em cerca de 6°C em relaçao à media.

Que Maio seja muito chuvoso para atenuar esta grave seca! A nao acontecer o cenario sera catastrofico!


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2011 às 22:01)

Sigo com uns agradáveis +8ºC ao final da tarde (e não estou a ser irónico) que é ligeiramente acima da temperatura normal para fim de Abril.

Mas mais incrível é a previsão duns "escaldantes" 17ºC para depois de amanhã.

Pelos vistos toda a Europa com temperaturas bem acima da média.
Até em Oslo está alerta laranja de fogos florestais!
E uma terrífica tempestade sobre a Itália.


----------



## irpsit (30 Abr 2011 às 22:52)

Apesar de seguir com uma temperatura de 6ºC e uma máxima de 8ºC, pois chove, o leste do país registou hoje quase *19ºC de máxima*! E ainda seguem com 15ºC, muito quente para final de Abril (a normal é temperatura à volta dos 3-7ºC)

Reparem bem, 19ºC de máxima em Abril no círculo polar Árctico. Por este andar, o verão de este ano vai bem encaminhado para bater de novo recordes, como tem feito sempre nos últimos anos. Na Islândia, o aquecimento climático é muito mais pronunciado que no resto da Europa, como pude constatar este inverno e no verão e outono passado.


----------



## irpsit (1 Mai 2011 às 15:00)

Sigo com 8º e chuva fraca, de nuvens que teimam em não sair daqui.
No leste da Islândia, o sol brilha e a temperatura já segue com 16ºC, bem quente para esta época do ano.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2011 às 15:31)

irpsit disse:


> Reparem bem, 19ºC de máxima em Abril no círculo polar Árctico. Por este andar, o verão de este ano vai bem encaminhado para bater de novo recordes, como tem feito sempre nos últimos anos. Na Islândia, o aquecimento climático é muito mais pronunciado que no resto da Europa, como pude constatar este inverno e no verão e outono passado.



Realmente valores fora do normal. Tenho acompanhado diariamente as temperaturas na Europa e acho o caso da Islândia completamente fora do normal. Por outro lado, noto que a Gronelândia este ano tido uma Primavera muito mais fria que a do ano passado. Alguém que entenda estes contrastes entre a Gronelândia e a Islândia?


----------



## irpsit (1 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

É fácil de explicar.

Um bloqueio instalou-se já há muito tempo na Europa.
Já existia neste Inverno que foi frio, e continuou pela Primavera, trazendo meses muitos quentes de Março e Abril na Europa central e do norte.

A jet stream desviou-se então para norte, passando pela Islândia, em vez da habitual Inglaterra. Assim, recebemos com ventos de sudoeste persistentemente, que nos trazem tempo mais chuvoso que o normal na parte sul da ilha (onde vivo) e tempo ameno, mas tempo seco e quente na parte norte da ilha, do lado oposto ao vento.

A noroeste da jet stream, na Gronelândia, o frio fica retido.
A sudeste da jet stream, fica o ar quente, que involve toda a Europa.
Podes ver isso no satélite.

A continuar este padrão, irá ser um início de verão muito quente na Europa.

Mas já sabemos que em Junho ou Julho, a jet stream tende a regressar à Europa central (monção europeia).

Sigo com 8ºC, máxima de 10ºC e dia chuvoso.
Na parte leste do país as máximas chegaram aos 17ºC




Gerofil disse:


> Realmente valores fora do normal. Tenho acompanhado diariamente as temperaturas na Europa e acho o caso da Islândia completamente fora do normal. Por outro lado, noto que a Gronelândia este ano tido uma Primavera muito mais fria que a do ano passado. Alguém que entenda estes contrastes entre a Gronelândia e a Islândia?


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mai 2011 às 21:41)

irpsit disse:


> É fácil de explicar.



Muito bem explicado  Obrigado. Os ventos meridionais de sul estão a afectar a parte oriental da Islândia, fazendo com que as temperaturas aí sejam muito semelhantes às que temos neste momento em Portugal Continental:

Carta Sinóptica


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

Boa Noite

Primeiro dia de Maio com a mesma tonica dos ultimos dias!Céu limpo da parte da manha e aumento da nebulosidade da parte da tarde (cumulus congestus e mediocris) mas sem precipitaçao.

Temperatura Minima *6,9°C*
Temperatura Maxima *19,9°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,6°C*
Humidade Actual *80%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## Meteo Caldas (2 Mai 2011 às 16:23)

Boa Tarde

Esta um dia bastante abafado!Céu limpo da parte da manha que deu lugar a um céu parcialmente nublado esta tarde.Muitos cumulus congestus,mediocris e cumulunimbos como se pode observar na webcam.

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg

Temperatura Maxima *22,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *22,0°C*
Humidade Actual *31%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## irpsit (2 Mai 2011 às 22:37)

Sigo com 12ºC e céu pouco nublado, ao ínicio da noite!!

Após máxima espantosa de *21ºC* e mínima de *8ºC*.

Estou no sul da Islândia recordo, e é apenas início de Maio !
A normal aqui para esta altura do ano, é mínimas de 2º e máximas de 7º

Espantoso!
Tive um dia mais quente que a maioria de Portugal.
Penso que devemos ter batido o recorde islandês da primeira quinzena de Maio.

- - - - -

As temperaturas na Islândia raramente ultrapassam os 20ºC, e geralmente somente em Julho, no entanto no último verão, houve muitos dias acima desta temperatura, desde final de Maio até meados de Setembro; foi um ano muito anormalmente quente o de 2010. 

Tem sido assim os últimos anos. Invernos com menos neve, verões muito mais quentes.
O máximo absoluto islandês é de 31ºC em 2007.


----------



## Danilo2012 (3 Mai 2011 às 08:19)

caramba pelo geito vai ser quente o verao ai na islandia.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Mai 2011 às 11:21)

Bom Dia

Céu muito nublado com alguns chuviscos que ainda nao deram para acumular nada.  O que custa chover nesta zona nos ultimos tempos,inacreditavel 

Para ja 0mm em Maio.
Anual 112,9mm.

Temperatura Minima *9,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *13,5°C*
Humidade Actual *87%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

Neve no chao em Polonia a somente 200 metros!!!







Na capital checa, Praga, está nevando, mas sem asentar no chao.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Mai 2011 às 15:32)

Finalmente acabou por chover um pouco,entre as 12h e as 14h cairam 3,2mm  ,o que perfaz a precipitaçao mensal de momento.

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado e temperatura fresca.

Temperatura Actual *11,6°C*
Humidade Actual *82%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste


----------



## AnDré (3 Mai 2011 às 16:19)

Ferreiro disse:


> Na capital checa, Praga, está nevando, mas sem asentar no chao.



Esta manhã, no norte da República Checa, a 600m de altitude:








Não é incomum nevar no inicio de Maio por essas bandas, mas o facto de já terem tido em Abril temperaturas a rondar os 25ºC, faz parecer agora esta neve um fenómeno insólito.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Mai 2011 às 21:19)

Tamén nevou em Varsovia 100 metros.


----------



## irpsit (3 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Uau! Nevar em Praga em Maio é algo que nunca tinha visto.
Quando foi a última vez?

Geralmente as últimas neves são em Março.

Mas é interessante depois da vaga de calor de Março e Abril.

Entretanto, aqui na Islândia tive mínima de 6º e máxima de 17º e um dia cheio de sol!
Ou seja, a mínima foi igual ao que normalmente costuma ser a máxima nesta época do ano, lol!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Mai 2011 às 22:47)

Boa Noite

Depois da chuva do inicio da tarde (3,2mm) o céu rapidamente abriu tornando-se pouco nublado ao longo da tarde.Assim se mantem.
Temperatura fresca com a maxima a nao passar dos *14,2°C*

A partir de amanha condicoes anticiclonicas de céu limpo,minimas baixas e maximas que vao aumentando ao longo da semana.Isto pelo menos até Domingo!

Temperatura Actual *9,0°C* (Minima do dia)

Humidade Actual *90%*

Vento Fraco de Norte


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2011 às 16:27)

> *Warmest April on record*
> 
> 3 May 2011 - Provisional Met Office climate figures for April 2011 indicate that the month is the warmest on record with many parts of the UK seeing temperatures 3 to 5 °C warmer than normal. The month is also the 11th driest April in the UK. These records go back more than 100 years, to 1910.
> 
> ...



fonte: Met Office


----------



## Dan (4 Mai 2011 às 16:38)

> *Wildfires blaze across parts of Britain after hottest April on record*
> 
> Fires hit Northern Ireland, north-west England, and several areas of Scotland including the Balmoral estate, as well as Swinley Forest in Berkshire



fonte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (4 Mai 2011 às 20:51)

Boa Noite!

Dia inteiramente despejado,com céu limpo.Manha fresca e tarde agradavel.

Temperatura Minima *4,1°C*

Temperatura Maxima *18,2°C*


Temperatura Actual *12,1°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Fraco de Norte


----------



## Meteo Caldas (5 Mai 2011 às 16:46)

Boa Tarde

Depois de uma manha fria,tem estado a aquecer bem ao longo da tarde e nesta altura estao *19,6°C* Maxima do dia.Humidade muito baixa.
O céu esteve e esta limpo. 

Temperatura Minima *3,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *19,6°C*

Humidade Actual *23%*

Vento Fraco de Este.


----------



## AnDré (5 Mai 2011 às 18:26)

Abril quente e seco na maior parte da Europa.


----------



## irpsit (6 Mai 2011 às 00:20)

Tempo mais fresco, apesar de ainda sazonalmente quente.

Dia soalheiro, máxima de *15º* e mínima matinal de 8º

Os últimos dias têm tido máximas a rondar os 15º e muito sol (à excepção de ontem que esteve encoberto)

Neste momento sigo a mínima do dia já com +2º apenas, às 23h (já não há noite, mas crepúsculo polar). O céu está limpo e a temperatura caíu rapidamente ao íncio da noite (creio que entrou tb um pouco de ar polar)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (7 Mai 2011 às 12:01)

Bom Dia

Continuamos em seca!

Ontem foi um dia de céu limpo da parte da manha e pouco nublado durante a tarde (cumulus humilis) A temperatura maxima chegou aos *25,1°C* 

Hoje sigo com céu limpo e a temperatura ja vai nos *20,2°C*

Temperatura Minima *10,5°C*

Alguma chuva prevista apenas para quarta-feira.Até la temperaturas maximas na ordem dos 25°C e tempo seco.


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Mai 2011 às 15:05)

Vento moderado em Galiza. Nao é um temporal de intensidade excepcional.
Rajadas máximas de vento em km/h segundo Meteogalicia.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Mai 2011 às 15:30)

De manhã em Badajoz: 20ºC e céu nublado com algum chuvisco. O vento apresentou-se sempre moderado com rajadas.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Mai 2011 às 23:03)

Hoje, em Valencia, Espanha:




Este video então, está brutal!


retirado de http://www.cazatormentas.net/index....nta-severa-en-valencia-7-de-mayo-de-2011.html


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2011 às 11:54)

Esteve explosivo ontem em Valência


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Mai 2011 às 22:49)

Impressionante, a temperatura que está em Dusseldorf (Alemanha) neste momento, estão 22ºC.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

Boa Noite

Dia de Verao,com céu limpo e bastante calor.

Temperatura Maxima e Maxima Anual *26,4°C* 


Agora sigo com *16,1°C*,*60%* de humidade e vento nulo.


----------



## irpsit (9 Mai 2011 às 00:47)

Foi um dia de céu limpíssimo, com uma visibilidade soberba, devido ao vento forte de nordeste que trouxe ar muito seco. Pude ver todos os 18 vulcões que rodeam a zona onde moro. 

A mínima foi *4º*, a máxima uns quentes *17º*. E sempre céu limpo até ao fim da tarde.
Um dia de verão! Sazonalmente são temperaturas muito elevadas.
E surpreendemente mesmo com o vento a soprar de nordeste!

Ao fim da tarde o vento levantou a cinza pelo ar (pois o vento arrastava esta do Eyjafjallajokull). E os cirros começaram a encher o céu. 

Há pouco houve um por-do-sol fantástico, às 23h, com cirroestratos e negros nimbosestratos a surgirem de leste. Pouco depois começou a chover uma chuva gelada. Sigo neste momento com 7º, chove mais forte e continua o vento forte e frio de nordeste. 

Rajadas fortes até aos 90km/h. Puderá até cair sleet de noite. 

É assim um dia na Islândia. Com quatro estações e coisas inesquecíveis.






*Já faz uma semana desde que as máximas têm chegado aos 15-20ºC na Islândia, quando a normal é de máximas de 7º .
Dá para dar uma ideia da extraordinária anormalidade desta Primavera na Islândia!*


----------



## AnDré (9 Mai 2011 às 13:17)

> *El abril más cálido*
> 
> _El mes de abril ha resultado extraordinariamente cálido en prácticamente toda España, con una temperatura media de 3,9 ºC por encima del valor medio del mes, lo que le sitúa en el abril más cálido de toda la serie histórica. La precipitación fue normal._
> 
> ...



AEMET


----------



## Meteo Caldas (9 Mai 2011 às 19:40)

Boa Noite

Que calor!  Nova Maxima Anual *27,7°C*

O céu esteve limpo da parte da manha,com alguma nebulosidade da parte da tarde (cumulus humilis,mediocris e congestus).

A esta hora sigo ainda com *22,5°C*,*55%* de humidade e vento nulo.


----------



## irpsit (9 Mai 2011 às 20:21)

E a Islândia continua unida à Europa neste calor anormal que dura há semanas.

Por cá sigo com 16º, céu quase limpo, após máxima de *18º* e mínima de *6º* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Só vos digo, é incrível, todo este calor já há tanto dia seguido.
Se tem acontecido tanto em anos recentes na Islândia (e isso é de facto anormal) até agora ainda não tinha acontecido tão cedo, em Maio.

Estou com um clima típico de Portugal, a normal aqui é máximas de 8º.

E claro, Portugal, Espanha, Inglaterra, Suíça, Áustria, Alemanha, está tudo com uma Primavera anormalmente quente e seca, há já bastante tempo. Recordes batidos, uns a seguir a outros. Alguém percebe porquê?


----------



## Rainy (9 Mai 2011 às 21:36)

Deve ser tudo devido ao raio do AA que não nos deixa em paz, já que agora que o Verão vem as hipoteses de ele se afastar um pouco são menores ou nulas


----------



## Meteo Caldas (10 Mai 2011 às 19:45)

Boa Noite

Novo dia muito quente,Maxima de *26,3°C* 

Céu limpo da parte manha,algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento da parte da tarde.

Temperatura Actual *21,2°C*

Humidade Actual *52%*
Vento Nulo

Amanha ja se preve alguma chuva,5mm,quinta 11mm,sexta 10mm e sabado 11mm.Era muito bom,mas so acredito quando a vir cair!


----------



## irpsit (11 Mai 2011 às 00:26)

Sigo com dia chuvoso e temperatura máxima de 16º e mínima de 9º, e continua a anomalia quente.


----------



## irpsit (11 Mai 2011 às 18:55)

Sigo em dia soalheiro e algo 'quente', mínima de 5º, máxima de 18º


----------



## Meteo Caldas (11 Mai 2011 às 20:23)

Boa Noite

Dia com céu pouco nublado da parte da manha tornando-se muito nublado da parte da tarde mas sem precipitaçao.Eram esperados 5mm e nao caiu NADA.Muitos cumulus congestus,cumulunimbos um trovao mas nada de agua.
Muito abafado e quente.

Temperatura Maxima *26,1°C*

Temperatura Actual *18,0°C*

Humidade Actual *70%*
Vento Nulo

Amanha sao esperados 12mm de chuva,espero ter mais sorte que hoje.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (12 Mai 2011 às 17:22)

Boa Tarde

Dia com céu muito nublado e com dois aguaceiros moderados que acumularam ao todo 5,3mm (ainda assim longe dos 12mm previstos).Registei 2 trovoes.
Continua bastante ameacador,pode ainda cair mais qualquer coisa.
A Natureza agradece.

http://www.vengeron.net/~webcam/vengeron.jpg

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/

Temperatura Maxima *21,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *16,9°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (14 Mai 2011 às 15:23)

Boa Tarde

Dia chuvoso e fresco. 5,4mm acumulados que se agradece. 

Precipitaçao mensal *12,6mm* 
Precipitaçao Anual *125,5mm* 


Agora sigo com céu muito nublado.Temperatura Actual *15,0°C* Humidade Actual *90%*,Vento Fraco de Sudoeste.

Temperatura Minima *12,6°C*
Temperatura Maxima *21,2°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (15 Mai 2011 às 18:58)

Boa Noite

Dia  frio com um aguaceiro que rendeu 1,2mm.

Temperatura Minima *7,0°C*

Temperatura Maxima *15,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *9,9°C*
Humidade Actual *78%*
Vento Nulo


----------



## irpsit (16 Mai 2011 às 11:28)

Depois dos dias quentes e soalheiros da última semana, eis que a chuva e o frio voltaram. 
As temperaturas desceram para os valores normais para esta época do ano.

Anteontem sábado, períodos de chuva, mínima de *5º*, máxima de *10º*
Ontem domingo, aguaceiros com abertas, mínima de *3º*, máxima de *8º*
Hoje, mínima de *3º*, sigo com apenas *5º* e aguaceiros de gelo e sleet!

Vento tem soprado do quadrante norte.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Mai 2011 às 11:01)

Bom Dia

Manha solarenga com céu limpo.

Temperatura Minima *8,3°C*

Temperatura Actual *19,0°C*
Humidade Actual *50%*
Vento Fraco de Este


Precipitaçao Mensal *12,6mm*

Precipitaçao Anual *125,5mm*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (18 Mai 2011 às 23:14)

Boas 

Foi mais um dia quente,temperatura maxima *25,0°C*
Apareceram alguns cumulus mediocris da parte da tarde.

Até Domingo persistira este estado de tempo,céu limpo de manha e nebulosidade com desenvolvimento vertical de tarde...com pouca probabilidade de precipitaçao no entanto..

Temperatura Actual *17,5°C*
Humidade Actual *54%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste


----------



## irpsit (19 Mai 2011 às 00:41)

Continuo com tempo fresco, depois de dias tão bons há uma semana.
Dias que eram certamente anormais para este clima polar, mas eram confortáveis a nível de temperatura. Agora o tempo normal de Maio voltou: frio e cinzento, por vezes chuvoso.

Mínima à volta dos 3º
Máximas à volta dos 9º


----------



## irpsit (19 Mai 2011 às 13:09)

Continua tempo frio aqui na Islândia, e agora até já estão valores bem baixos para esta época do ano. Sigo com temperatura ao meio-dia à volta dos 4º.
Ainda há uma semana andava com temperaturas a esta hora na ordem dos 18º.

A temperatura média máxima em Maio é à volta dos 10º. Para os próximos dias deverá vir neve e mais frio ainda, o que é invulgar. Normalmente a Islândia não costuma ter estas variações de temperatura tão elevadas. Nos media fala-se de que esta vaga de frio poderá ter efeitos negativos nas plantas e pássaros, já que o ínicio de Maio foi tão quente e muitas espécies começaram a fazer nos ninhos mais cedo do que o costume.

Tudo tem a ver com a jet stream que anda bastante variável. Creio que isto costuma acontecer mais em cenários La Nina e NAO negativo.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mai 2011 às 13:54)

Bom Dia

Por aqui continua o tempo quente e abafado,desde o inicio de Março que a tonica é essa.A seca agrava-se de dia para dia.

Hoje as nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical(congestus,cumulunimbos) ja estao bem presentes a esta hora,talvez tenha algum aguaceiro para o fim do dia 

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/
http://www.vengeron.net/~webcam/vengeron.jpg

Temperatura Actual *24,9°C*

Humidade Actual *32%*
Vento Fraco de Sudoeste

Temperatura Minima *10,0°C*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Mai 2011 às 19:04)

Ja chove moderado com dois trovoes a abrir.1mm e a acumular.

http://www.vengeron.net/~webcam/vengeron.jpg
http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/

1,9mm e chove fraco.No monte Saleve que esta  a Sul de Geneve chove muito mais como se pode ver na webcam.Mais um trovao.

2,0mm e vai pingando,fica tudo retido na serra 


Ficou-se pelos 2,0mm,ja abriu a Oeste,muito pouca agua infelizmente

Precipitaçao Mensal *14,6mm*
Precipitaçao Anual *127,5mm*

Amanha espero melhor sorte


----------



## irpsit (19 Mai 2011 às 20:51)

Sigo com *3º* apenas e chuva, ao final da tarde.

Vento forte de norte, trouxe durante todo o dia uma descida de temperatura e desagradável sensação de frio.

Para os próximos dias deverão vir temperaturas muito baixas e neve, à volta dos zero, curiosamente depois de temperaturas elevadas recorde no ínicio de Maio.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2011 às 21:40)

*ESPANHA: Impresionante tromba de agua en Cañete de las Torres 18.05.2011*


videosdecordoba


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

qual foi o dia em que essa tromba de agua aconteceu


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Mai 2011 às 11:22)

Bom Dia

Depois de um inicio de manha cheio de sol,ja existe por esta altura muita nebulosidade convectiva (cumulus congestus e cumulunimbos) Promete!

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/
http://www.vengeron.net/~webcam/vengeron.jpg


Temperatura Minima *11,8°C*

Temperatura Actual *18,4°C*
Humidade Actual *65%*
Vento Fraco de Este


----------



## Agreste (21 Mai 2011 às 14:36)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Maio 2011*

Partes da França estão mesmo secas. É a pior primavera desde 1959. As anomalias positivas estão concentradas no mediterrâneo.

http://climat.meteofrance.com/content/2011/4/25366-48.pdf

«Les cumuls de précipitations supérieurs à 30 mm sont rares!»


----------



## irpsit (21 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

Sigo com continuação de entrada polar!
Céu limpo e vento moderado de nordeste.

Máxima de *11º* (a mais alta do país, apesar de no norte as máximas rondarem os 2º)
Mínima foi de *-2ºC*.

Ontem tive mínima de *0º* e máxima de* 6º*, em dia encoberto.
Um dia frio e ventoso.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Mai 2011 às 20:09)

Boa Noite

Dia quente com céu limpo da parte da manha e muitas nuvens da parte da tarde de desenvolvimento vertical.Nao ocorreu precipitaçao.

Temperatura Maxima *26,2°C*

Temperatura Actual *20,1°C*
Humidade Actual *42%*
Vento Nulo

Amanha preve-se a passagem de um sistema convectivo mais intenso,esperam-se 10mm de chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2011 às 14:30)

*Tempo quente e instabilidade convectiva um pouco por todo o interior da Europa.*


stormchasingde

Link`s: Thuringer Storn Chaser (versão em português)


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 23:04)

Sigo da Islândia com céu encoberto por cinza vulcânica (cinzento amarelado) e aguaceiros fracos de cinza... 

Acumulação de 1mm de cinza. Os carros levantam a poeira toda pelo ar.

Tudo começou ontem à noite, trovoada a leste, nuvem em forma de cogumelo, resultante do vulcão, obviamente o resto do céu estava limpo. Depois, ao longo do dia de hoje, a nuvem da cinza aumentou e cobriu todo o céu, e a cinza começou a cair um pouco. Estou a 200km oeste do vulcão.

Perto do vulcão, a 60km, fomos lá hoje, estava mais escuro que a noite mais escura, a visibilidade era de 30 metros, muito assustador.

Agora aqui tb já está a ficar bem escuro, mas não tanto. E até em Reykjavík o nevoeiro cinzento chegou. Tirando isso, estava um dia de céu azulíssimo de manhã.

A erupção pode ser seguida no tópico próprio e até agora foi bem mais intensa que a do ano passado. A coluna de cinza foi muito mais alta, tendo atingido 25km, uma injecção massiva de cinza na estratosfera. Coloco fotos amanhã, hoje estou muito cansado com a viagem.

Mínima de *-2º* e máxima de apenas *7º*
Até no frio o dia foi invulgar!


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 23:13)

Está a ficar mesmo escuro lá fora!!! Uma cidade a meia hora já está tipo noite.
A cinza vai cair forte durante a noite! E estámos a 200km de distância do vulcão, tal foi a intensidade da erupção!
Aqui fica a imagem dum local perto daqui.


----------



## irpsit (22 Mai 2011 às 23:52)

Sigo com muito frio, apenas +1ºC e forte nevoeiro escuro de cinza vulcânica.
Está a ficar como noite!

O vento é forte de nordeste. Muito irreal.

A cinza cai por todo o lado...
Após 5min lá fora fiquei com o cabelo acinzentado.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (23 Mai 2011 às 09:41)

Bom Dia

Ontem foi uma decepçao, nao choveu nada.A temperatura maxima chegou aos *26,5°C*

Hoje sigo com céu limpo e preve-se um dia calmo.

Temperatura Actual *20,1°C*
Humidade Actual *55%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Temperatura Minima *12,1°C*


----------



## irpsit (23 Mai 2011 às 10:36)

Sigo com 4º e céu encoberto (agora por nuvens) após mínima de 1º.
Vento agora fraco de norte. Nuvens entram pelo leste. 
Houve bastante queda de cinza durante a noite.

Pelo seguimento do vento, a cinza irá deslocar-se para o Reino Unido lá para quinta. Esta saí pelo Sudoeste da Islândia e depois apanha apanha vento de noroeste trazendo-a para o Reino Unido. Mas a situação é ainda incerta.


----------



## irpsit (24 Mai 2011 às 00:25)

Sigo com *0º*, céu encoberto e vento moderado de norte.
Máxima foi *5º*, Mínima foi 0º
Bem frio para esta altura do ano!

Todo o dia com bastante cinza da erupção do Grimsvotn no solo - caíu muita cinza durante a última noite. Ficou tudo coberto. 

Vamos a ver: ainda vou ter neve e queda de cinza em simultâneo nesta noite!!!
Seria surreal!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (24 Mai 2011 às 11:18)

Bom Dia

Mais um dia muito quente. *25°C* a esta hora 
Céu limpo.Vegetaçao toda amarela,ressequida,um desastre que piora de dia para dia.

Temperatura Minima *12,6°C*

Precipitaçao Mensal *14,6mm*

Precipitaçao Anual *127,5mm*

http://www.vengeron.net/~webcam/vengeron.jpg


----------



## Snark (24 Mai 2011 às 18:37)

Primavera hístorica en Espanha y Portugal.

Abril terminó con +5º de media.

Mayo está siendo muy cálido.

Temperatura mínima: 13,2º ( +5,1)
Temperatura máxima: 28,7º (+9,1º)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Mai 2011 às 14:34)

Boa Tarde

Ontem registei a Maxima Anual *28,6°C* 

Hoje sigo com céu limpo e vou nos *24,3°C*.Talvez nao suba tanto como ontem, mas esta muito calor para a época.
A seca naturalmente agrava-se e este ano 2011 encaminha-se para o ano mais seco de sempre.

Precipitaçao Anual *127,5mm* (e ja la vao quase 6meses passados,um desastre.)


----------



## Meteo Caldas (25 Mai 2011 às 20:36)

Boa Tarde

Dia um pouco menos quente do que ontem,maxima de *26,1°C*
O céu esteve sempre limpo.

Temperatura Actual *21°C*
Humidade Actual *51%*
Vento Fraco de Norte


----------



## Rainy (25 Mai 2011 às 22:20)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Dia um pouco menos quente do que ontem,maxima de *26,1°C*
> O céu esteve sempre limpo.
> ...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Mai 2011 às 12:08)

Bom Dia

Quando tiver mais tempo meto umas fotos da zona,Rainy.

Hoje sigo com mais um dia de muito calor e com nova maxima anual *29,9°C* 

O céu que estava limpo encontra-se ja com alguma nebulosidade.Preve-se a ocorrencia de trovoada e aguaceiros a partir do fim da tarde.

Temperatura Actual *27,9°C*
Humidade Actual *29%*
Vento Moderado de Sudoeste (média de 25km/h)

http://www.hb9bza.net/netcam/netcam1.jpg
http://www.vengeron.net/~webcam/vengeron.jpg


----------



## irpsit (26 Mai 2011 às 18:14)

Meteocaldas, também aqui temos tido seca na Islândia.

Já não chove há praticamente duas semanas, e agora após a queda de cinza, isto é muito mau para as populações. É algo invulgar não chover assim durante tanto tempo.

As temperaturas do Maio já estiveram muito acima da média (máxima a rondar os 20º), agora estão abaixo da média.

Um tempo frio, seco e ventoso, que não ajuda nada às plantas que tenho no meu jardim.

Sigo com céu encoberto, máxima de 10º, mínima de 5º
Mas nos últimos dias tivemos algumas mínimas ligeiramente abaixo de zero e máximas bem baixas.

Toda a gente está à espera que chova para limpar a cinza vulcânica!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (26 Mai 2011 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde

Caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que rendeu (até tenho vergonha)0,8mm  Estavam previstos 11mm mas nao deve cair mais nada.é o que da a lotaria dos aguaceiros e das trovoadas.
Nova maxima anual *29,9°C* (às 12,30h)

Agora sigo com céu parcialmente nublado mas sem ameca de chuva.
Temperatura Actual *20,6°C*
Humidade Actual *68%*
Vento Fraco de Sul

Precipitaçao Mensal *15,4mm* 
Precipitaçao Anual *128,3mm*


----------



## MSantos (26 Mai 2011 às 19:44)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Caiu um pequeno aguaceiro que rendeu (até tenho vergonha)0,8mm  Estavam previstos 11mm mas nao deve cair mais nada.é o que da a lotaria dos aguaceiros e das trovoadas.
> Nova maxima anual *29,9°C* (às 12,30h)
> ...



As coisas estão negras por aí, temperatura de verão e muito pouca chuva, em contra partida o centro e sul de Portugal têm tido muita precipitação nos últimos 2 meses...


----------



## irpsit (26 Mai 2011 às 23:24)

Nem devia ter falado.

E eis que o final da tarde se colocou muito chuvoso e algo ventoso!

Sigo com mínima actual de 3º apenas e chuva!
E é isto, às portas de Junho e com esta mísera temperatura.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Mai 2011 às 16:33)

Boa Tarde

Dia bastante mais fresco, de céu muito nublado mas sem precipitaçao.

Temperatura Minima *11,1°C*
Temperatura Maxima *18,5°C*

Temperatura Actual *16,0°C*
Humidade Actual *43%*
Vento Fraco de Noroeste


----------



## irpsit (28 Mai 2011 às 15:33)

Dia agradável.
Aguaceiros fracos e abertas.,
Mínima de 8º e sigo com máxima de 13º


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Mai 2011 às 17:42)

Ceu muito nublado e chuva continua hoje em A Coruña. A webcam é a praia de Razo, perto de A Coruña, uma das praias melhores por aquí.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (30 Mai 2011 às 21:30)

Boa Noite

Dois dias muito quentes o de ontem e hoje.Hoje tive mesmo maxima anual com *31,1°C*  Demasiado elevado para Maio.

Amanha parece que finalmente vai chover,os modelos apontam 15mm.A temperatura tambem caira uns 12/13°C.

Temperatura Actual *21,3°C*
Humidade Actual *45%*


----------



## Meteo Caldas (1 Jun 2011 às 10:08)

Bom Dia

Dois dias de chuva tanto ontem como hoje.Ontem acumulei 7,8mm  

O més de Maio acabou com *23,2mm* (outro més abaixo da media,todos o foram este ano.)

A chuva continuou toda a madrugada e no dia de hoje ja estou com *11,1mm*   Esta bastante frio,*10,6°C* mas ja nao chove.Cota de Neve *2000metros* 

Esta chuva é mais que bem vinda, minimizando a seca actual.

Temperatura Minima *8,8°C*

Temperatura Actual *10,6°C*


----------



## AnDré (1 Jun 2011 às 13:39)

Meteo Caldas disse:


> A chuva continuou toda a madrugada e no dia de hoje ja estou com *11,1mm*   Esta bastante frio,*10,6°C* mas ja nao chove.Cota de Neve *2000metros*



A neve acabou por cair a cotas bem inferiores.
Em alguns locais das vertentes norte e oeste nevou acima dos 1200m.
A estação de Adelboden a 1320m de altitude acumulou 11cm de neve durante a madrugada.

Entretanto a temperatura em altitude já disparou.
De momento, -2,1ºC em Jungfraujoch, 3580m e 0,7ºC em Säntis, 2502m.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jun 2011 às 20:38)

*La nieve hace acto de presencia en el Pirineo de Lleida en plena primavera*

Vídeo

Pirineo de Lleida se ha levantado este jueves con ambiente muy frío y tiempo de invierno. En las cotas altas la nieve ha hecho acto de presencia y en zonas como el Port de la Bonaigua, que ha quedado blanco, se han acumulado espesores de unos 3 centímetros. En la C-28 han circulado las máquinas quitanieves para dejar la vía transitable.
La cota de nieve ha bajado hasta los 1.600 metros aproximadamente pero este jueves subirá hacia los 2.400. Las temperaturas han bajado considerablemente respecto a días anteriores y se han situado por debajo de cero en muchos puntos de montaña.
A pesar del frío, la nieve ha dejado imágenes de postal con arroyos nevados, flores blancas o caballos buscando hierba por debajo de la fina capa de nieve.

Lavanguardia

*Nieve y frío en junio*

Hasta seis grados bajo cero han marcado los termómetros en las zonas altas del pirineo catalán en la pasada madrugada. Las temperaturas han bajado gradualmente desde el pasado fin de semana, lo que acompañado de vientos fríos del norte han dejado una sensación térmica propia del invierno, no de un mes de junio. 
Y es que cuando quedan apenas menos de tres semanas para la llegada del verano, las nevadas caídas esta pasada madrugada en estaciones como Val de Nuria, han dejado una estampa invernal. La nieve caída viene acompañada de una primavera excepcionalmente lluviosa en amplias áreas de la península, todo tras un inicio de estación que, por contra marcó récords de temperatura máxima hasta situar el pasado mes de abril como el más caluroso de toda la serie histórica desde que se tienen registros en nuestro país.
Las temperaturas de esta segunda noche de junio han caído bajo cero en zonas de alta montaña de toda la mitad norte y han rodado los cero grados en otros puntos de ambas mesetas. En registros, al menos hay que remontarse una década para encontrar 20 centímetros de nieve acumulada en estos dos primeros días de junio con temperaturas que, por ejemplo, en Certascan, a 2.400 metros, han caído hasta los casi ocho grados bajo cero. En seis grados y medio bajo cero se han quedado en la Bonaigua, y rozando los seis negativos, en Boí.
La nieve ha ido subiendo de cota esta jornada, aunque el miércoles comenzó cayendo a tan solo 1.400 metros en los Pirineos. En los próximos días, aunque las temperaturas se suavizarán un poco, la inestabiliad se va a generalizar en todo el país. 

Rioja2

*El Pirineo registra las temperaturas mínimas en 10 años y gruesos de 20 centímetros de nieve*

La entrada de aire frío en Catalunya desde este miércoles ha ocasionado que en distintos puntos del Pirineo se hayan registrado las temperaturas mínimas para un mes de junio desde que se tienen datos, hace 10 años, además de acumulaciones de nieve por encima de los 20 centímetros de grosor.
En un comunicado, la Conselleria de Territorio y Sostenibilidad ha precisado que en Certascan --2.400 metros de altura-- se han medido -7,7 grados de temperatura, en la Bonaigua unos -6,5 grados y en Boí -5,9; mientras que en Ulldeter la nieve caída ha llegado a los 25 centímetros y en Certascan 17.
La nieve empezó a caer este miércoles en la vertiente norte del Pirineo en cotas de unos 1.400 metros de altura, si bien la cota ha ido subiendo progresivamente y, aunque la inestabilidad provocará precipitaciones irregulares durante los próximos tres días, se situará por encima de los 2.000 metros de altura.

Lavanguardia


----------



## Meteo Caldas (3 Jun 2011 às 11:26)

Bom Dia

Depois de um inicio de semana instavel,frio,chuva e neve a cotas médias (cerca de 10cm a 1500metros) hoje ja esta muito mais agradavel e sol.

Os quase 20mm caidos em dois dias foram recebidos com muito agrado mas sao insuficientes.


Temperatura Actual *18,5°C*
Humidade Actual *64%*
Vento Fraco de Nordeste

Precipitaçao Mensal *11,1mm*


----------



## irpsit (3 Jun 2011 às 23:17)

Sigo desde a Islandia em dia bastante frio!    (tal como os vossos registos de Espanha e Suíça)

Aguaceiros de granizo e abertas. Mínima de 0, máxima de 7º
Sigo com t. actual de 5º. Isto a cota 70.

À cota 300 hoje apanhei aguaceiros de neve!
E temperaturas de 2º apenas!

Ia acampar o fim de semana, e tive que regressar devido à neve forte que estava a cair a essas cotas bastante baixas. Dizem-me os islandeses, isto é que é um verão normal.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jun 2011 às 10:54)

*La Suisse et l'Allemagne ont connu leur printemps le plus chaud de leur histoire*

Le printemps qui s'achève a été le plus chaud jamais enregistré en Suisse, où les mesures ont commencé en 1864, avec un fort ensoleillement et de faibles précipitations, indique Météosuisse. Le printemps 2011 fut le plus chaud au niveau national depuis le début des mesures en 1864. Les quantités de précipitations tombées furent parfois nettement au-dessous de la norme 1961-1990. En revanche, l'ensoleillement fut nettement supérieur aux normales saisonnières.
Après une première semaine de printemps particulièrement fraîche, les températures ont fortement grimpé pour se situer nettement au-dessus des valeurs saisonnières, en particulier durant les 11 premiers jours d'avril, poursuit l'agence météorologique nationale. Le sud des Alpes a connu des records de chaleur pour un mois d'avril avec des températures montant jusqu'à 31 degrés, détaille-t-elle encore.
Plus globalement, les mois d'avril et mai figurent au palmarès des trois plus chauds depuis le début des mesures en 1864. Pour l'ensemble du printemps, l'écart thermique par rapport à la normale a été compris entre 3 et 4 degrés.
Conséquence de ces chaleurs, la Confédération est confrontée, comme une bonne partie de l'Europe, à une sécheresse exceptionnelle ayant de graves conséquences sur les cultures et l'élevage des bovins pour lesquels les fourrages risquent de manquer. Selon les météorologues helvétiques, sur les douze derniers mois, la sécheresse dans l'ouest du pays est telle que seules lui sont comparables celles de 1884, 1921 et, dans une moindre mesure 1976.
L’Allemagne connaît aussi son printemps le plus sec depuis le début des mesures de pluviométrie il y a plus d’un siècle, et le plus ensoleillé depuis plus d’un demi-siècle, a annoncé  le service de météorologie allemand (DWD). Une moyenne de 88 litres d’eau tombés par mètre carré a été enregistrée de mars à mai, soit le chiffre le plus bas recensé depuis le début des mesures de pluviométrie en 1893, a indiqué le DWD.
Les valeurs les plus basses de pluviométrie ont été relevées en Rhénanie-Palatinat (ouest), dans le Bade-Wurtemberg (sud-ouest), en Hesse, en Basse-Franconie (sud) et en Thuringe (est). Le niveau de la plupart des fleuves du pays en mai a été bas comme jamais depuis un siècle à cette période de l’année, a précisé le DWD.

Fonte: CatNat


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2011 às 12:16)

Mesmo em Portugal não terá andado muito longe disso.

Este mapa com as anomalias de Maio mostra toda a área de Portugal continental com um grande desvio positivo. 






fonte


----------



## irpsit (5 Jun 2011 às 23:24)

Sigo com 9º, céu nublado, algum sol e vento moderado a forte de norte.
Máxima foi de 14º, mínima de 6º.

Um dia que foi marcado por 4 estações.
Céu encoberto de manhã 
Depois abriu o sol e ficou quente.
Ao meio dia, tempo abafado e chuva contínua
Depois ficou soalheiro mas fresco e ventoso


----------



## irpsit (6 Jun 2011 às 00:30)

Entretanto eis que o sol se pôs, por volta das 23h e o frio desceu sobre a zona onde estou. O vento forte de nordeste já fez descer a máxima de *14º* até aos actuais *+2*º!

E assim é o verão islandês....
Vou ter mais uma noite de geada, em Junho.

De destacar também, a presença de *nuvens noctilucentes* no céu (aqueles filamentos de um brilhante brilho azul)





irpsit disse:


> Sigo com 9º, céu nublado, algum sol e vento moderado a forte de norte.
> Máxima foi de 14º, mínima de 6º.
> 
> Um dia que foi marcado por 4 estações.
> ...


----------



## Norther (6 Jun 2011 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Junho 2011*

muita actividade electrica na Europa central e Peninsula Iberica


----------



## Meteo Caldas (6 Jun 2011 às 20:08)

Boa Noite

Foi de facto a primavera mais quente de sempre!
Alem de temperaturas muito altas (média de 3°C a 4°C superior à media),tem que se juntar a escassa precipitaçao ocorrida no igual periodo.

Esta noite choveu um pouco (2,4mm) e sigo este més com 13,5mm.
Espera-se bastante chuva para os proximos dias.

Durante o dia o céu apresentou-se pouco nublado e temperatura amena.

Temperatura Maxima *23,7°C*

Temperatura Actual *20,8°C*
Humidade Actual *52%*


----------



## irpsit (7 Jun 2011 às 00:12)

Continuo com o tempo frio e seco na Islândia. Um verão frio. 
(Apesar da Primavera ter começado quente em Maio)

Hoje máxima 11º, mínima foi de 1º

Vento moderado e frio de norte.
Situação NAO negativo, e típica de La Nina (os pólos mais frios, latitudes médias e trópicos mais quentes). Em breve seguir-se-á um El Nino, e lá virá mais fluxo de ar quente dos trópicos para os pólos, para equilibrar a diferença térmica.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (8 Jun 2011 às 20:06)

Boa Noite

24 horas de chuva fraca sem interrupçao renderam 23,5mm.Este més ja vou com 37mm mais que a soma do més de Abril e Maio.  

Temperaturas muito frescas,minima de 9,8°C,maxima de 14,5°C e actual 12,7°C.

O resto da semana sera amena com possibilidade de aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jun 2011 às 20:40)

Sigo com 7ºC após máxima de 8ºC e mínima de 0ºC !
Dia soalheiro, ventoso e bastante frio.

Continua o tempo sazonalmente frio.
Muitas noites de geada!

Ainda esta manhã nevou em Reykjavík, o que é bastante raro em Junho.

Nos últimos 12 anos, a última neve foi sempre no final de Abril, e em meados de Maio em 2006 e 2007.

Reparem bem nas mínimas nas duas estações mais próxima de mim:
Sexta 0 a 9ºC; -3 a 9ºC
Sábado 3 a 8ºC; 4 a 9ºC
Domingo 3 a 10ºC; 5 a 13ºC 
Segunda 1 a 8ºC; 0 a 8ºC 
Terça 0 a 7ºC; 0 a 11ºC 
Quarta 2 a 7ºC; 2 a 9ºC

Como vivo num vale, forma-se sempre geada, quando as temperaturas chegam aos 2ºC.

Os meus vegetais no jardim lá fora, estão a sofrer bastante!!! Primeiro um Maio quente e muito seco, agora um Junho extremamente frio e na mesma muito seco e ventoso, e ainda com a cinza do Grimsvotn há umas semana.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jun 2011 às 00:55)

Ontem nevou aqui! Hoje a máxima não passou dos 9º e a noite as temperaturas continuam a cair abaixo dos zero durante algum tempo!

Várias cidades da Islândia cobriram-se de branco em algo que os islandeses dizem não ter piada nenhuma. Pelo menos há 15-20 anos que não há um Junho assim com neve. Quase todos os anos têm a última neve em Abril e somente algumas vezes em Maio.

Por e simplesmente os ventos de norte não mudam de direcção.
Tempo muito seco, ventoso e frio.

Sigo com 2º e agora umas pingas e sleet.
Sim, podem achar que estou a exagerar mas não, tem estado a nevar mesmo em Junho a cota zero, algo que já não acontecia na Islândia há muitos muitos anos!

Ja foi neve a cota 150 na sexta, neve em Reykjavik (cota 0) na segunda, neve aqui (cota 80) ontem, e hoje a cota deve andar novamente nos 150 ou 200.

Confunde uma pessoa, este ver o sol durante 24 horas e ver neve a cair, afinal é Inverno ou é Verão?

A boa notícia é a previsão de maximas mais normais de 16º ja este fim de semana.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jun 2011 às 10:33)

E hoje sigo com um dia verdadeiramente primaveril.
Continua o vento frio e de nordeste, agora a rodar para leste, e a temperatura já está a subir consideralmente. Sigo com céu completamente limpo e 8º, às 9 da manhã


----------



## Scan_Ferr (11 Jun 2011 às 21:21)

Tenho conhecimento de zonas da Finlândia que esta semana andaram à volta dos 30ºC! É normal para esta altura do ano, atingir tão elevadas temperaturas aquele país?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2011 às 13:18)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Tenho conhecimento de zonas da Finlândia que esta semana andaram à volta dos 30ºC! É normal para esta altura do ano, atingir tão elevadas temperaturas aquele país?



Desde do dia 7 de Junho que a Finlândia anda com temperaturas em algumas localidades acima dos 30ºC. Está mais calor na Finlândia do que no Algarve.

Máximas registadas ontem na Finlândia:

1  Turku Artukainen (Finland) 31.6 °C  
2  Kauhava (Finland) 31.4 °C  
3  Niinisalo (Finland) 30.9 °C  
4  Kikala Airport (Finland) 30.0 °C  
5  Lahti (Finland) 29.7 °C  
6  Jokioinen (Finland) 29.5 °C  
7  Tampere / Pirkkala (Finland) 29.5 °C  
8  Ylivieska Airport (Finland) 29.5 °C  
9  Ahtari (Finland) 29.2 °C  
10  Hailuoto (Finland) 29.2 °C  
11  Pello (Finland) 29.2 °C  
12  Pudasjarvi (Finland) 28.9 °C  
13  Halli (Finland) 28.7 °C  
14  Utti (Finland) 28.5 °C  
15  Helsinki-Vantaa (Finland) 28.3 °C  
16  Marjaniem (Finland) 28.3 °C  
17  Kemi Ajos (Finland) 28.1 °C  
18  Jyvaskyla (Finland) 27.8 °C  
19  Joensuu (Finland) 27.6 °C  
20  Kemi I (Finland) 27.6 °C 

Mínimas surpreendentes na Finlândia:


40  Porvoo Emasalo (Finland) 16.6 °C  
41  Bagaskar (Finland) 16.8 °C  
42  Kotka Haapasaari (Finland) 16.8 °C  
43  Rankki (Finland) 17.4 °C  
44  Turku Artukainen (Finland) 17.5 °C  
45  Kuopio (Finland) 17.6 °C  
46  Viitasaari (Finland) 17.8 °C  
47  Savonlinna (Finland) 18.0 °C  
48  Pietarsaari Kallan (Finland) 18.7 °C  
49  Marjaniem (Finland) 18.8 °C  
50  Kemi (Finland) 19.8 °C  
51  Kemi Ajos (Finland) 19.8 °C  
52  Lappeenranta (Finland) 20.0 °C  
53  Utti (Finland) 20.0 °C  

Fonte: Ogimet

Mínimas tropicais na Finlândia é algo surreal.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2011 às 20:25)

No verão do ano passado foi a Rússia a levar com uma tremenda vaga de calor, que provocou imensos incêndios florestais entre outros (muitos) problemas


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Jun 2011 às 23:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Desde do dia 7 de Junho que a Finlândia anda com temperaturas em algumas localidades acima dos 30ºC. Está mais calor na Finlândia do que no Algarve.
> 
> Máximas registadas ontem na Finlândia:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelos dados!

De facto também achei estranho essas mínimas...

Penso que a partir desta semana, as temperaturas já vão descer lá.


----------



## irpsit (13 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

Ontem e anteontem foi um dos dias mais límpidos aqui na Islândia.
Com máximas a chegar aos 20ºC e mínimas nos 8ºC.

Hoje sigo somente com 10ºC, chuvisco, máxima pouco alta.

Mas o resto da semana continuarão as temperaturas agradáveis, mais normais para esta altura do ano.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (16 Jun 2011 às 21:34)

Boa Noite

Os ultimos tres dias foram de sol e temperaturas amenas (maximas de 25°C)

Hoje foi um dia quente,maxima de 28°C, caiu um aguaceiro ao fim do dia que rendeu 2,4mm.O més segue com 39,4mm.

Temperatura Actual *15,5°C*
Humidade Actual *90%*


----------



## irpsit (19 Jun 2011 às 15:00)

Hoje sigo novamente com um belo dia de sol e algum calor (que para a Islândia é uma máxima à volta dos 20-22ºC).

Finalmente o Verão começou!

Anteontem choveu mas as temperaturas mantiveram-se sempre acima dos 10ºC, assim é a definição de Verão na Islândia!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jun 2011 às 02:27)

para Sevilha dia 27 estão previstos 43,8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jun 2011 às 00:55)

Tempo escaldante pelas Canárias, sobretudo nas vertentes de altitude média:






Fonte: RTVE


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jun 2011 às 19:44)

Día quentisimo en quase toda Espanha. Quase 42ºC em Andujar (Vale do Guadalquivir). Ainda que SEvilla nao conseguiu superar os 40ºC, soamente 39,5ºC, o resto do país sufriu com força a invasion africana. Zaragoza e Toledo a umas decimas dos 40ºC. Também no norte: ourense 41ºC e bilbao, sem dado, mas debeu achegar também os 40ºC.

Afortunadamente para os corunheses, a névoa hoje manteve a temperatura na minha cidade en somente 26ºC.


----------



## irpsit (26 Jun 2011 às 20:22)

Sigo da Islândia destoando o resto da Europa.

Uma máxima de apenas 13ºC hoje, e alguma chuva. Ainda assim um dia temperado. Em algumas zonas do país, o dia foi no entanto quente e soalheiro.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jun 2011 às 13:42)

Continua o calor em Espanha (e tambem em Portugal ). 
As máximas de ontem. 41ºC em Ourense!!! Madrid 38ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jun 2011 às 14:38)

A onda de calor continua a deslocar-se para nordeste. Ontem Bilbau teve uma máxima de 42 ºC e Paris teve 37 ºC.
Para hoje são esperados 39 ºC / 40 ºC em vastas regiões da Alemanha Ocidental, que se encontra em alerta vermelho devido às altas temperaturas.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jun 2011 às 19:34)

Já reparam nas grandes células que estão no NE de França, Bélgica e Holanda, Ver em www.sat24.com.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2011 às 00:27)

Forte instabilidade esta noite a afectar o nordeste da França, a Bélgica, o Luxemburgo, a Holanda e o noroeste da Alemanha. Já esta tarde o sudeste do Reino Unido foi afectado por tempo instável:

MeteoGiornale

Voos suspensos, trens atrasados ​​e um bloco de apartamentos em chamas:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2009132/Bermondsey-tower-block-Lightening-storm-causes-travel-chaos-heatwave-ends.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Inferno - ondas de fumaça a partir de um bloco de apartamentos em Bermondsey, sudeste de Londres, depois que um raio atingiu:


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jun 2011 às 01:48)

Madrugada tempestuosa no noroeste europeu (Espanha, França, Luxemburgo, Bélgica, Holanda, Alemanha, Dinamarca e Noruega):

EUCLID


----------



## 1337 (29 Jun 2011 às 17:32)

Gerofil disse:


> Forte instabilidade esta noite a afectar o nordeste da França, a Bélgica, o Luxemburgo, a Holanda e o noroeste da Alemanha. Já esta tarde o sudeste do Reino Unido foi afectado por tempo instável:
> 
> MeteoGiornale
> 
> ...


Causado por um raio??? nunca vi tal coisa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jun 2011 às 20:17)

Está neste momento uma enorme célula no norte de Itália





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 09:34)

Estofex hoje para a Europa:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A level 2 was issued for south-western Russia and north-eastern Ukraine mainly for excessive precipitation and tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for western Russia, Belarus, the Baltic States and southern Finland mainly for excessive rain and tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for Southern Poland to the northern Balkans mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for Italy and the southern Balkans mainly for large hail.

A level 1 was issued for eastern Spain mainly for large hail and excessive precipitation.

SYNOPSIS

Low geopotential extends from the North Sea to the Black Sea. A north-westerly jet affects most of the Mediterranean. Over north-eastern Europe, a high is present.

DISCUSSION

South-western Russia, north-eastern Ukraine, eastern Belarus to the Baltic States

A strong easterly flow evolves between the high over the northern parts of Europe and the trough centred over the western Ukraine. Warm air advection sets in from the east and a strong low-level jet is expected to develop that will probably reach 25 m/s at 850 hPa. In the warm air advection regime, a convergence zone is expected over the northern Ukraine between rather warm air masses over Russia and cooler air over the Ukraine that extends north-eastward across Belarus to the Baltic States. Moisture pooling is forecast along this convergence zone and the low-level mixing ratio is expected to be 11-13 g/kg in the lowest kilometre. Additionally, reasonable steep lapse rates are expected to spread westward and will overlap with the rich moisture. Daytime heating is expected to result in CAPE values reaching 1000 J/kg.

The strong convergence assists for storms through-out the period that are expected to merge into MCSs that move north-westward. Excessive precipitation is forecast with these storms given the humid air and the continuous forcing as the storms move almost parallel along the convergence line.

Tornadoes are forecast to be another main threat. Through-out the period, strong low-level vertical wind shear will overlap with the instability over a broad area especially over south-western Russia. 0-1km bulk shear is forecast in the 15-20 m/s range with 200 m²/s² SRH by latest GFS in the evening hours. Especially isolated storms are forecast to become well-organized and tornadoes are expected that may be strong. Farther west, the tornado potential decreases due to weaker low-level vertical wind shear.

Besides the rain and tornado risk, large hail and severe wind gusts are not ruled out, especially in the northern and eastern portions of the risk area, where the boundary-layer is expected to be better mixed and storms will be more isolated. Later in the period, severe wind gusts are expected along the gust fronts of MCSs that propagate north-westwards into Belarus and north-western Ukraine. Excessive precipitation and tornadoes may occur through-out the night hours.

Southern Poland to the northern Balkans

The trough over the North Sea moves south-eastward and merges to the eastern trough later on. At lower levels, the cold air mass over Germany will accelerate at the eastern flank of a low centred over Romania. On Thursday, the cold air mass will be located to the west of a convergence line from central Poland to Hungary and will advect rapidly south-eastward. Current thinking is that the low-level cold air advection will limit the thunderstorm potential. The best chances for stronger storms are forecast from southern Austria to Serbia ahead of the cold air as well as near the convergence from central Poland to Hungary.

Given weak winds at mid-levels, storms will likely be slow-moving and may cluster. Locally large hail and excessive precipitation is not ruled out. Later in the period, strong north-westerly winds are forecast to develop especially in the cold air behind the main cold front that spreads into the northern Balkans. Near the convergence line to the east, some instability may overlap with the strong north-westerly flow at 850 hPa, and a tornado is not ruled out. Current indications do not prefer such a scenario, though.

Eastern Spain

At the southern periphery of the North Sea trough, a north-westerly jet streak will travel across Iberia. Daytime heating over the central regions is expected to result in steep lapse rates that will spread eastwards. Along the coasts, moist low-level air of the Mediterranean Sea is forecast to spread westwards given a thermal low over Iberia. Upslope flow and low-level convergence are forecast to overlap with the steep lapse rates and favourably vertical wind shear. Supercells are forecast capable of producing large hail and locally excessive precipitation. Isolated severe wind gusts are not ruled out. Storms are forecast to decay in the evening hours.

Italy to southern Balkans

A rather strong north-westerly mid-level flow is expected, and deep layer vertical wind shear will be around 15 m/s. The affected air mass is unstable given rather rich low-level moisture and steep mid-level lapse rates. Storms are expected to develop during the day and may become supercells, capable of producing large hail and severe wind gusts. Storms are forecast to decay during the night hours.

Northern Sweden and surroundings

At the western flank of the high pressure area, a warm air mass experiences upslope flow along the Scandinavian mountains. Current indications are that some low-level moisture and diurnal heating will result in weak instability. Thunderstorms are forecast to develop at the noon hours. Given a strong southerly mid-level jet, these storms will move quite rapidly northward and may organize. Locally large hail and severe wind gusts are forecast, but the threat seems to be too marginal for a risk level at this time.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jun 2011 às 18:33)

Hoje de Realçar toda a europa do leste está sob instabilidadde:

http://www.sat24.com/en/eu


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Jul 2011 às 17:09)

Chuva forte inunda casas e ruas em Copenhaga


Fortes chuvadas inundaram centenas de casas e várias ruas na capital da Dinamarca, interrompendo o tráfego e atrasando a circulação de comboios.

Jeppe Ilkjaer, um porta-voz dos serviços de socorro da empresa Falck, disse recebeu chamadas de mais de mil proprietários de casas cujas caves tinham ficado inundadas devido à chuva na tarde de sábado.

A Direcção das Estradas da Dinamarca informou que as inundações obrigaram ao encerramento de quatro das principais rodovias, em redor de Copenhaga, e provocaram atrasos nos comboios.

Não há registo de feridos devido às inundações, que também provocaram interrupção nas linhas telefónicas da polícia de Copenhaga.

Os serviços de socorro disseram que 150 milímetros de água caíram no sábado sobre a área de Copenhaga, estando igualmente prevista chuva forte para a noite deste domingo.

Fonte:
JN


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2011 às 17:48)

Hoje neste momento estão umas belas células no norte de Espanhã:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Estofex:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A level 2 was issued for NE / E Iberia mainly for very large hail and damaging wind gusts.

A level 1 surrounding the level 2 was issued for E Iberia and the Balearic Islands mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for N Algeria mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts.

A level 1 was issued for parts of Czech Republic, W Poland and E Germany mainly for excessive precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for S Norway, S Sweden and Denmark mainly for excessive precipitation.

A level 1 was issued for W Russia and parts of Estonia and Latvia mainly for large hail and severe wind gusts and to a lesser extent for tornadoes.

A level 1 was issued for the Bosporus region mainly for large hail and excessive precipitation.

SYNOPSIS

An occluding surface low over Poland moves slowly eastwards. Some showers and thunderstorms are expected along its cold front / occlusion and also in the warm sector over Russia.
Ahead of a shortwave trough over central Iberia, a developing surface low is found over NE Spain, moving to the northeast. Moderate to high instability is found over NE Spain with an overlap of strong 20 - 25 m/s deep layer shear which makes this region most favourable for severe weather on Sunday.

DISCUSSION

...E / NE Iberia...

Some 1000 J/kg MLCAPE are in place with strong deep layer shear and some 100 - 250 m²/s² SRH3. A deep EML, reaching from 850 hPa up to the 550 hPa level as seen in recent soundings from Barcelona and Murcia, provides some -100 to more than -200 J/kg CIN which should suppress widespread disorganised initiation. Current thinking is that an upper vort-max from the shortwave trough will trigger some isolated storms. Convection will tend to evolve into well-organised multicells and supercells, capable of producing large to very large hail and severe wind gusts due to evaporative cooling. Later in the period, discrete storms may merge into one or two MCSes with a pronounced severe wind gust threat. Continuous development of new storms further upstream may lead to excessive rainfall in some places but the hail / wind gust threat should be dominant. Although no high coverage of severe weather reports is expected, a level 2 was issued mainly for a few significant severe events as hail > 5 cm in diameter and wind gusts exceeding 33 m/s. Towards the east, CIN is strongly increasing and it is uncertain whether storms will develop over the Balearics or not. Isolated significant severe events are not ruled out when convection develops but the uncertainty w.r.t. initiation leads to a level 1.

For the same reasons as mentioned above, a level 1 is also issued for N Algeria.

...East-central Europe, S Scandinavia...

Continuous advection of warm and unstable air towards the Erz Mountains and other mountaneous areas within the discussed region may lead to a long-lasting period of intense convective and stratiform rainfall. Even though most of the storms are not very intense, a few flash flood events are expected.

Another region with a high potential of excessive rainfall is S Sweden and E Denmark where instability is a bit higher than in Germany and Czech Republic.

...W Russia and Baltics...

Near the cold front of the low pressure system over Poland, some 10 - 15 m/s deep layer shear overlap with approx. 1000 J/kg MLCAPE. A few isolated marginally severe hail events / isolated severe wind gusts could be expected with multicells and linear segments which are most likely to develop. Tornadoes are not very likely but an isolated event cannot be ruled out. A small low-end level 1 is introduced for the regions where isolated severe events may occur.

...Bosporus region...

Low-end instability and some 20 - 25 m/s of deep layer shear overlap over parts of Greece, Turkey and Bulgaria. SRH3 in order of 150 - 200 m²/s² may be sufficient for a few organised multicells and supercells which may produce isolated large hail and excessive precipitation due to high effective PWAT.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2011 às 08:42)

Estofex hoje dia 4 de Julho para a Europa:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A LVL2 has been issued across the western Mediterranean primarily for large hail and damaging winds.

A LVL1 has been issued over east-central Europe mainly for marginally severe hail and wind gusts.

A LVL1 threat has been issued across western Russia mainly for excessive convective rainfall.

SYNOPSIS

The upper main frontal zone has shifted far southward into Mediterranean region, with an imbedded, de-amplifyingtrough moving into the central Mediterranean during the period. An extensive upper cut-off cyclone persists over the eastern parts of Europe. Both features are accompanied by weak SFC low-pressure areas, but overall, quiescent conditions prevail at the surface.

DISCUSSION

... western Mediterranean ...

Sunday's 12Z ascent from Murcia, Spain, exhibited very impressive lapse rates and rather deep moisture, resulting in 2000+ J/kg of MLCAPE ... indicating what the current air mass is capable of.

It seems that of MLCAPE of 1000 - 2000 J/kg, as well as a sturdy cap, will persist over the western Mediterranean on Monday. However, the lapse rates and instability may weaken some ... also, the depth of the moisture is uncertain, suggesting that MLCAPE might not be as high everywhere as in the Murcia sounding. However, ahead of the mid-level trough, sufficient large-scale ascent should exist to help initiate deep convection, although storm coverage remains quite uncertain given the strong cap. Also, it seems that a clear low-level focus for initiation is missing.

Deep shear in excess of 25 - 30 m/s should be sufficient for supercells and bow echoes, capable of (very) large hail and damaging winds. GFS assumes pockets of 10+ m/s LLS over the region, suggesting that perhaps a brief tornado could occur as well, though the chances seem somewhat limited given the strong cap. Although the anticipated low storm coverage will limit the overall magnitude of the severe threat, it also reduces the chances of destructive cell interference. It thus is possible that only a few but quite persistent/intense cells will develop. Moreover, if storms form and encounter pockets of deep moisture, upscale growth could occur, though this scenario is not explicitly simulated by either WRF or GFS. Still, the intense shear and at least locally ample instability requires a LVL2 threat, which is placed where shear looks to be most favorable and where models most coherently develop precip.

... east-central Europe ...

Scattered showers and thunderstorms should form across Poland into N Romania in a weakly unstable and weakly capped air mass. Deep shear is simulated to be in the 15-20 m/s range, which is within the overlap of the supercell and multicell parameter spaces. It seems that the most intense cells could produce some hail/wind briefly exceeding severe limits, marginally warranting a LVL1 threat.

... western Russia ...

Rather widespread storms are expected E of the eastern-European upper low in a rather moist and weakly-capped air mass. Deep shear should be rather weak with 5-10 m/s, so that the overall severe threat should be limited. However, favorable interactions of storms with previously laid-out outflow boundaries or similar mesoscale features may support a few very sporadic/brief large hail/severe wind events. The main threat should be excessive convective rain, though, given slow storm motions and anticipated large storm coverage.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (7 Jul 2011 às 18:55)

Neste está uma grande célula no Sul da Alemanhã:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Descargas:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## stormy (7 Jul 2011 às 19:35)

Cheguei hoje a Viena..e voltarei para Pt no Domingo.

Segundo o sensor analogico razoavelmente instalado, estao 27.8C neste momento...o ceu esta nublado por cirroestratus e altocumulus e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSE.


Estes dias avizinham-se quentes e com boas hipoteses de trovoada nomeadamente Sabado e Domingo.


( Foi preciso "ir a Europa" para apanhar calor e trovoadas heheh)


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2011 às 13:16)

A minha sensacao quando cheguei a Viena foi : 
" ALIVIO! finalmente Verao!!!"

Os Austriacos nao acham o mesmo...estamos em alerta amarelo para calor ( Permanencia de Tmax acima de 28 graus) e amanha ou Domingo talvez chegue a laranja..se a Tmax superar os 32 graus...

Ate agora os extremos de hoje sao:

26.5
20.2

A maxima esperada devera rondar os 29 graus...agradavel..


----------



## Dan (8 Jul 2011 às 13:43)

stormy disse:


> A minha sensacao quando cheguei a Viena foi :
> " ALIVIO! finalmente Verao!!!"



Claro, quem sai do árctico tem sempre essa sensação


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jul 2011 às 14:10)

*Violents orages en Suisse Alémanique*

Des orages violents accompagnés de vents parfois tempétueux ont frappé la Suisse alémanique. Il a aussi grêlé notamment dans le canton de Schwyz et à Rapperswil (SG) où des grêlons de 3 cm ont provoqué des dommages. Deux personnes ont perdu la vie après avoir été écrasées par un arbre, près de Risch (ZG).
Le drame est survenu alors que des promeneurs se mettaient à l'abri à proximité d'un groupe d'arbres pour se protéger d'une forte averse de grêle. Soudain, un arbre a chuté, écrasant plusieurs personnes. L'une d'elles est décédée sur les lieux et l'autre à l'hôpital. Deux autres blessés ont été hospitalisés mais leur vie n'est pas menacée.
Les orages sur la Suisse alémanique ont notamment frappé le canton de Schwyz. Les pompiers et le personnel du service d'entretien ont été mobilisés pour pomper l'eau de caves inondées ou dégager des arbres encombrant des routes. Les averses été le plus abondantes au sud des Alpes. A Lugano, il est tombé en 24 heures 115 millimètres et dans la région de Locarno 100 millimètres, a indiqué SF Meteo.
En Suisse alémanique, entre 50 et 60 millimètres ont été mesurés au Zürichberg et dans le Napf (BE), près de 40 à Schaffhouse, 32 à Lucerne et 30 à Breitenbach (SO). De très fortes rafales de vent, des milliers d'éclairs et des chutes de grêles ont été observés par les services météorologiques. Sur le lac d'Aegeri (ZG), le vent a soufflé jusqu'à 132 km/h. En dix minutes, il est tombé 30 litres d'eau par mètre carré. Une trombe d'eau, colonne d'air mélangée d'eau en rotation, a même été observée sur le lac de Zurich
Le Tessin n'a pas été épargné. Il y a également beaucoup plu et la police a reçu de maints appels à l'aide. Les pompiers de Lugano sont intervenus une soixantaine de fois en deux heures et demie. Dans la région de Locarno, il est tombé 90 litres par mètre carré, soit presque la moitié des précipitations d'un mois de juillet. Les orages ont aussi provoqué un glissement de terrain qui a conduit à la fermeture de l'autoroute A2 entre Mendrisio et Melide-Bissone, en direction du Saint-Gothard, a indiqué Viasuisse.

Fonte: CATNAT


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2011 às 23:45)

Dan disse:


> Claro, quem sai do árctico tem sempre essa sensação



hehe
Por Lisboa tem estado ventoso e fresco...ca  esta um tempo muito mais agradavel..sempre com o vislumbre no horizonte de boas celulas convectivas

Hoje:
Vento moderado de W tornando-se fraco de S a partir das 12h.
Ceu com periodos de muito nublado por nebulosidade estratiforme alta, dando lugar a cumulus e cumulunimbus pela tarde.

Min 20.2
Max27.2

Amanha espera-se menos nebulosidade...sera um dia quentinho e com trovoadas pela tarde.
Hoje a nebulosidade e o vento matinal deveram-se a passagem de restos de uma frente fria, que se afastou para NE dada a existencia de uma protuberancia na crista subtropical...a frente causou tempo severo ontem e hoje ao passar na Alemanha e na Polonia, embora a zona oeste da Austria e a Suica tambem tenham sido afectadas por sistemas convectivos de mesoescala, associados a actividade frontal.


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jul 2011 às 00:57)

stormy disse:


> hehe
> Por Lisboa tem estado ventoso e fresco...ca  esta um tempo muito mais agradavel..sempre com o vislumbre no horizonte de boas celulas convectivas
> 
> Hoje:
> ...



Uma noite tropical em Viena? Deve ser raro por aí..


----------



## Paulo H (9 Jul 2011 às 00:59)

stormy disse:


> hehe
> Por Lisboa tem estado ventoso e fresco...ca  esta um tempo muito mais agradavel..sempre com o vislumbre no horizonte de boas celulas convectivas
> 
> Hoje:
> ...



Uma noite tropical em Viena? Deve ser raro por aí.. 

De Áustria apenas conheço Salzburgo onde estive 1 semana no feriado do 25 de Abril há uns 5 anos atrás! Os dias eram agradáveis na ordem dos 25C, mas à noite arrefecia até aos 5C! A Áustria é linda para se visitar.


----------



## stormy (9 Jul 2011 às 08:51)

Paulo H disse:


> Uma noite tropical em Viena? Deve ser raro por aí..



Nao e assim tao raro...mas tambem deve ser devido a eu estar no centro, as estacoes oficiais, nomeadamente a do aeroporto ( Shwechat) nao tiveram noite tropical.

Hoje o dia amanheceu com ceu limpo, a minima foi de 19.1 e agora sigo com 23.9


----------



## stormy (10 Jul 2011 às 00:09)

Mais um dia fabuloso por Viena!

O dia comecou com ceu limpo e uma minima de 19.1C, e a tarde foi de Verao, com uma maxima de 32.0C e o gradual aparecimento de nebulosidade cumuliforme.

O vento esteve fraco variavel o dia todo, embora agora pela noite tenha rodado para S...

Tambem durante o fim da tarde fomos contemplados por trovoadas, uma delas que passou mesmo em cima, com um intenso festival electrico e chuva moderada

Amanha regressarei a Lisboa..o voo e as 14.30h e durara umas 3h e 10min, pelo que deverei contemplar algumas formacoes convectivas sobre a Suissa e Franca...sera um voo interessante


----------



## irpsit (10 Jul 2011 às 00:25)

Eu vivi em Viena 3-4 anos, e posso-vos dizer que noites tropicais são relativamente comuns no Verão. Mais ou menos como no Porto.

O verão costuma ter máximas na ordem dos 25ºC, mas frequentemente com máximas até aos 35ºC, embora em ocasiões de entradas polares pode haver ocasionalmente dias de Verão com máximas de 10ºC. 

As noites costumam estar nos 13-15ºC, mas por vezes são tropicais (recordo-me de uma noite em Viena com 27ºC à meia-noite). Noutras ocasiões, e principalmente em Agosto a mínima desce mais frequentemente abaixo dos 10ºC. Setembro já é bem mais frio.

Sigo de Reykjavík com sol, máximas nos 20ºC e mínimas nos 8ºC, nos últimos dias. O verdadeiro verão polar chegou finalmente!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Jul 2011 às 18:58)

Neste momento forte instabilidade Na Suiça e no Sul da alemanhã:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jul 2011 às 00:15)

E mais uma noite de temporais pela Europa Central:

EUCLID

Depois de uma primavera quente e seca, agora quase todos os dias temos actividade convectiva.


----------



## Rainy (13 Jul 2011 às 00:24)

Enquanto que por aquí tivemos uma primavera quente e tempestuosa agora temos um Verão fresco e seco


----------



## Brigantia (13 Jul 2011 às 19:48)

Provável tornado em Almansa, Albacete.

http://es.video.yahoo.com/noticias-1305760/nacional-1428525/un-fuerte-tornado-arrasa-almansa-25932081.html#crsl=%252Fnoticias-1305760%252Fnacional-1428525%252Fun-fuerte-tornado-arrasa-almansa-25932081.html



> Albacete. (EFE).- El Ayuntamiento de Almansa (Albacete) ha abierto esta mañana una oficina para canalizar las reclamaciones de los vecinos afectados por el tornado y la tromba de agua que ayer sacudieron la localidad durante unos pocos minutos y que causaron "importantes daños materiales". Así lo ha explicado, en declaraciones a los medios, el alcalde la localidad, Francisco Núñez, que ha visitado una de las zonas más afectadas por los fuertes vientos de ayer, en la zona del Asilo San José, en el centro de Almansa.
> 
> Núñez ha detallado que ayer los servicios de emergencia recibieron unas 150 llamadas de vecinos, todas ellas motivadas "por daños materiales". "No tenemos constancia de que haya habido daños personales, aunque sí muchos materiales", ha añadido al respecto. El alcalde ha explicado que una treintena de trabajadores municipales, junto con efectivos de los Bomberos, Policía Local, Guardia Civil y Protección Civil están trabajando en la retirada de los árboles que han caído, así como en el Pabellón de un Instituto de Educación Secundaria, cuyo tejado quedó dañado.
> 
> ...


© http://www.lavanguardia.com/


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jul 2011 às 16:57)

CatNat


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2011 às 18:54)

Episódio de intenso calor em algumas regiões italianas nestes últimos dias, nomeadamente na Sicília e Sardenha.  

A estação de OLBIA/COSTA SMERALDA, na Sardenha, registou ontem 42,2ºC, o que constitui um novo valor máximo dessa estação (o anterior máximo era de 41,6°C em 22/07/2003).


----------



## Espigüetenieve (14 Jul 2011 às 20:52)

2,9ºC de mínima en Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia), en pueblos más al norte de la provincia ha helado, menudo mes de julio, llevamos dos heladas en el pueblo en julio y otras dos en junio, la máxima ayer tambien fue realmente baja, se quedó en 12,5ºC y eso que había nubes y claros, pero soplaba el norte como en plena nortada y las nubes pegadas a las montañas, la sensación térmica realmente baja.


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2011 às 21:21)

Espigüetenieve disse:


> 2,9ºC de mínima en Velilla del Río Carrión (Palencia), en pueblos más al norte de la provincia ha helado, menudo mes de julio, llevamos dos heladas en el pueblo en julio y otras dos en junio, la máxima ayer tambien fue realmente baja, se quedó en 12,5ºC y eso que había nubes y claros, pero soplaba el norte como en plena nortada y las nubes pegadas a las montañas, la sensación térmica realmente baja.



A que altitude fica essa aldeia?


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jul 2011 às 14:58)

Dan, neste link podes ver os dados do mes de xulho nas 8 estaçao oficiais de AEMET na provincia de Palencia.

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-...t.tmin-ASC&label=temperaturas&Filtrar=Filtrar

A mínima absoluta do mes é 3.1º o 8 de xulho.


----------



## irpsit (15 Jul 2011 às 18:59)

Yuppie!

Trovoada aqui na Islândia!

Algo raro, que ocorre em média somente uma vez a cada 2-3 anos!

Esteve um dia bastante quente e soalheiro, com alguma convexão, a máxima foram *25ºC* (bastante acima da média, para comparação o recorde absoluto do país é 31ºC). Igualou a máxima do ano. E agora ao final da tarde, 18h, os cumulonimbos bastante pequenos, despejam agora um aguaceiro algo intenso e alguns trovões! E chove com 19ºC, algo extraordinário aqui.

Uma trovoada muito pequena comparada com as da Europa Central, mas é um raríssimo episódio nesta ilha polar. Só por causa disso é que pus o ícone do alerta laranja


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jul 2011 às 19:01)

*Canicule dans les Balkans : 22 morts*

Les hautes pressions se sont installées des Balkans à l'Europe Centrale jusqu'à l'Italie engendre un vent de sud marqué issu directement du nord de l'Afrique, causant des températures très élevées relevées sur de nombreux pays depuis la fin de semaine dernière des Balkans à l'Italie jusqu'aux confins de l'Europe centrale. 
Ces fortes chaleurs ont déjà fait 11 victimes en Croatie, 10 en Serbie et 1 en Bosnie. Voici la liste des températures les plus élevées enregistrées  :

42°C à Olbia (Sardaigne) et Amendola (Italie) 
40°C à Mostar (Bosnie Herzégovine), Banja Luka et Bihac (Bosnie), 
39°C à Bologne (Italie), Sartène (Corse) et à Gevgelija (Monténégro) 
38°C à Rome (Italie) 
37°C à Rijeka (Croatie), Tirana (Albanie) 
35°C à Sofia (Bulgarie), Budapest (Hongrie) 
34°C à Vienne (Autriche) et à Caranesebes (Roumanie) 

Ces fortes chaleurs se prolongeront jusqu'au week-end avec des températures qui dépassent quotidiennement les 35°C à l'ombre sur de nombreuses villes. Les pays de l'ex-Yougoslavie sont les pays les plus exposés, avec une alerte canicule lancée depuis lndi dernier par les services météo monténégrins, serbes, croates et bosniaques et qui se maintient jusqu'à samedi.
Cette période de fortes chaleurs est par certais aspects comparable à l'épisode caniculaire qui a touché la majeure partie de l'Europe centrale en juillet 2007 et qui avait duré 10 jours...

Fonte: CatNat


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jul 2011 às 22:40)

*Intempéries sur le sud de la France*
Rédigé le lundi 18 juillet 2011

Durant les prochaines 36 heures, l'ensemble du sud de la France sera soumis à de fortes intempéries. Cet événement météorologique ne sera pas d'une intensité exceptionnelle. En revanche ce type de phénomène se produit rarement en plein coeur du mois de juillet. Toutes les activités de plein air nécessitent donc la plus grande prudence.
Un coup de vent accompagné de violentes rafales aborde la côte Aquitaine et la Charente-Maritime en milieu de nuit de lundi à mardi, puis se décale mardi matin vers la Méditerranée générant une forte tramontane, puis un vent d'ouest marqué le long des côtes Varoises et sur les extrémités de la Corse.
Les rafales les plus violentes se produiront le long des côtes, voisines de 100 km/h sur la côte Aquitaine et entre 100 et 120 km/h près du Golfe du Lion. Ces vents seront précédés de fortes pluies.
Ces dernières seront surtout marquées sous les orages qui affecteront essentiellement la région Provence-Alpes-Côte d'Azur en cours de matinée de mardi. 
Le passage de cette perturbation donnera quelques dizaines de centimètres de neige dans les Alpes au dessus de 2000 m d'altitude. La prudence est donc de rigueur dans cette région traversée par le Tour de France.

MeteoFrance


----------



## irpsit (19 Jul 2011 às 19:27)

E sigo de novo com tempo de trovoada na Islândia.

Muita convexão, algum calor, máxima de 23º
E nuvens bastante escuras precisamente acima do Katla. Mas é somente trovoada.

Normalmente a trovoada é raríssima a esta latitude, mas esta é a segunda trovoada este ano e esta semana.


----------



## irpsit (20 Jul 2011 às 21:42)

Sigo de novo em dia quente e soalheiro, máxima de 21º, mas marcado por alguns aguaceiros. Bastante convexão novamente e houve algumas trovoadas aqui perto, já é a terceira esta semana.


----------



## J.S. (26 Jul 2011 às 19:12)

*Very cold in The Netherlands lately.*

We had 13,1 C on sunday as the daytime max. Not a month record, which is 11 C somewhere in 1900-1910.  But it was a top ten. And it was also a record for the day. Today, in my city of Middelburg we wnet all the way up to 15-16C....Very cold again.

In short the month is 2 C below the 1981-2010 average and the coldest since July 2000. This is impressive because most months have been exceptional warm this year and the sea, which is very influential with these W and NW wind, is much warmer than average. Well: it was. 

Finaly, the month is very wet also. In my city we have hit 120 mm (not very wet), but just to the north the have gone up to 190-240 mm. Which is very wet of course. 

Here we had one day with 25+ C. In De Bilt, they haven't had one and won't get one. So, this july joins its 7 siblings which did not get that warmth either since 1901.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jul 2011 às 15:38)

*Re: Very cold in The Netherlands lately.*

40ºC em Badajoz


----------



## J.S. (27 Jul 2011 às 19:33)

*Re: Very cold in The Netherlands lately.*



MeteoAlentejo disse:


> 40ºC em Badajoz



41 C em Amareleja...


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jul 2011 às 08:33)

*O mundo segue meteorologicamente louco neste mês de Julho, desde vasgas de calor pelo hemisfério norte às piores quedas de neve na África do Sul nos últimos 30 anos ...*

RÚSSIA EM CHAMAS


EuroNewsPT


----------



## irpsit (28 Jul 2011 às 10:51)

Bem, pelo menos aqui na Islândia o tempo não têm andado anormal.

Apenas Maio e Junho foram muito anormais, por um verão antecipado em Maio, com máximas recorde até 25ºC, e um inverno com neve tardia no ínicio Junho.

Desde então todo o mês de Julho trouxe tempo bom e soalheiro, com máximas a rondar os 20ºC. De há uma semana para cá, o padrão metereológico mudou (como é habitual), os ventos predominantes rodaram de leste para oeste. E então, o tempo tornou-se chuvoso e com máximas a rondar os 12ºC. Se antes era o leste com tempo chuvoso e eu na parte oeste com tempo seco e quente, agora é o contrário.

Hoje sigo com 11ºC e chuvisco fraca. Mas as máximas têm atingido 24ºC no leste e no norte.


----------



## irpsit (30 Jul 2011 às 22:04)

Isto não pára! Chuva, chuva e mais chuva.

Tem chovido intensamente aqui na Islândia há já mais de 24 horas, e já chove seguido desde há 7 dias, quase sem pausas. É uma corrente de oeste, depressão atrás de depressão.

Isto segue-se a um Julho com temperatura normal e amena, uma situação de bloqueio durante duas semanas, e precipitação relativamente na média.

Só nestes últimos 7 dias de chuva, já ultrapassei a média mensal de 50mm
Já vou com 66mm nestes últimos 7 dias.

Ou seja, choveu nestes últimos dias cerca de 15% (um sétimo) da quantidade total média dum ano.

23 sábado 0mm
24 domingo 12mm
25 segunda 2mm
26 terça 10mm
27 quarta 6mm
28 quinta 3mm
29 sexta 10mm
30 sábado 24mm

Outra coisa são as máximas. Nestes últimos dias, devido à chuva, têm mantido-se pelos 12ºC apenas.


----------



## irpsit (31 Jul 2011 às 14:46)

Sigo no oitavo dia de chuva consecutiva.
Continua a chover sem parar. 
150% de humidade relativa 

Temperatura constante, mínima de 10º, máxima actual de 13º

Sigo com mais 7mm novos desde a meia-noite.
Ontem, tive cerca de 26mm.


----------



## irpsit (31 Jul 2011 às 21:23)

E mais uma tempestade está agora a entrar pela Islândia. Bem cavada a ver pelo satélite. Os ventos amanhã podem chegar até aos 100kmh.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2011 às 21:27)

irpsit disse:


> E mais uma tempestade está agora a entrar pela Islândia. Bem cavada a ver pelo satélite. Os ventos amanhã podem chegar até aos 100kmh.



Os trópicos estão a visitar a Islândia


----------



## irpsit (3 Ago 2011 às 00:11)

Não, é uma tempestade de origem atlântica (temperatura do ar à volta dos 10ºC). No Inverno há tempestades com ar polar, que fazem ventos até 200km/h. Tempestades de origem tropical são muito raras, mas ocorrem esporadicamente. Recordo-me há uns anos, houve uma tempestade extra-tropical, que chegou até à Islândia.

Sigo em dia ameno, já não choveu (finalmente!). O sol brilhou um pouco. Máxima 15ºC.



Mário Barros disse:


> Os trópicos estão a visitar a Islândia


----------



## Gerofil (12 Ago 2011 às 12:42)

*Kredarica (Eslovénia): do Inverno ao Verão*


edecam07


----------



## dahon (18 Ago 2011 às 21:38)

> Várias pessoas morreram quando uma forte e repentina tempestade derrubou palcos e tendas, esta quinta-feira, no festival Pukkelpop.
> 
> A televisão flamenga avança a morte de pelo menos 6 pessoas, enquanto a Associated Press confirma apenas 4 vítimas mortais. Violentas rajadas de vento arrancaram árvores que embateram posteriormente contra o público e várias estruturas do festival. Testemunhas descrevem a tempestade como um «tornado».
> 
> ...


​


----------



## ecobcg (19 Ago 2011 às 00:01)

Mais videos sobre a tempestade no festival Pukkelpop:


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Ago 2011 às 00:21)

Que barbaridade, a força do vento, a quantidade de precipitação o granizo


----------



## irpsit (21 Ago 2011 às 00:56)

Mais um video


----------



## ecobcg (21 Ago 2011 às 01:24)

Brutal mesmo!

Mais outro video:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSF6g-LtpUU&feature=player_embedded#"]Pukkelpop - Horrible footage compilation - ENGLISH - 2011 disaster      - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## João Soares (21 Ago 2011 às 03:06)

Que brutalidade!!


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Ago 2011 às 22:46)

Muito calor estes días no norte de Espanha. Irun 39ºC hoje (é uma pequena cidade na fronteira con Francia), e Pamplona aeroporto 41ºC ontem.
Naturalmente o maior calor aconteceu no vale do Guadalquivir. Montoro 44.3ºC ontem.

Na minha cidade, A Corunha, tivemos hoje um día sem sol. Ontem tivemos 27ºC e sol, o día mais quente do verao (ainda que em abril e maio foram mais quentes con 31ºC).


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Ago 2011 às 13:09)

Día de outono hoje na minha cidade A Corunha.
Em geral o verao de 2011 foi muito malo. Nao me lembro dum verao tam malo como este, sem quase días de praia. Se ainda chovese..., mas da raiva que nao temos sol nem chuva!!!


----------



## irpsit (29 Ago 2011 às 14:58)

Outono a sério é mesmo aqui na Islândia.
Nos últimos dias as mínimas desceram aos 0ºC e na sexta, em que fui acampar um pouco para o interior, a mínima desceu aos -3ºC. As máximas têm rondado os 8-10ºC. Isto foi porque o tempo limpou e o vento suprou de norte, agora sudou para sul e portanto está mais ameno (nos 5-10ºC).


----------



## Lousano (31 Ago 2011 às 22:23)

Na Galiza o panorama de hoje foi de muita chuva.







Fontecada com 57,3mm

Fonte: MeteoGalicia


----------



## irpsit (1 Set 2011 às 02:00)

Sigo com 12º praticamente durante o dia todo e muita chuva.
Ou seja, uma temperatura bastante amena.

A tempestade pós-tropical Irene está quase a chegar à Islândia. Para amanhã são previstos ventos entre os 40 e 100km/h na costa. Nada de extraordinário pois as tempestades de inverno até costumam ser mais violentas. Porém na Gronelândia as pessoas tomaram precauções, pouco habituados às chuvas fortes.

Vamos a ver no que dá. Devo receber em cheio com o "olho" na sexta. Mas pelo satélite não parece nada de especial. Até agora, o leste do país já aqueceu com o ar quente a entrar, e segue lá com 15º à meia noite, após máxima de 22ºC. Eu aqui ainda não vi nada de anormal. Apenas a pressão que já segue nos 993. Mas na costa sul as rajadas já chegam aos 72km/h.


----------



## irpsit (1 Set 2011 às 23:38)

Sigo em dia bastante ventoso (vento nordeste) devido à influência da *tempestade extra-tropical Irene*, que está a dirigir-se para cá.

Alguma chuva, o vento aqui onde vivo sopra com 45km/h e rajadas até 70km/h, certamente ventoso mas ao largo da costa sul Islandesa já sopra com *70km/h *e rajadas até *100 km/h*.

De qualquer modo, a temperatura está à volta dos 13ºC, amena mas nada que denote ar tropical.


----------



## Redfish (6 Set 2011 às 14:08)

Os modelos apontam para uma depressão bem forte (pressão minima 1040) para a proxima semana.

Se se confirmar deverá causar estragos principalmente na Escocia e Noruega


----------



## João Soares (6 Set 2011 às 15:14)

Redfish disse:


> Os modelos apontam para uma depressão bem forte (pressão minima 1040) para a proxima semana.
> 
> Se se confirmar deverá causar estragos principalmente na Escocia e Noruega



Não vi os modelos, mas por essa pressão, não se trata de modo algum de uma depressão, mas sim de um Anti-ciclone.


----------



## David sf (6 Set 2011 às 15:28)

João Soares disse:


> Não vi os modelos, mas por essa pressão, não se trata de modo algum de uma depressão, mas sim de um Anti-ciclone.



Deve ser confusão com 940 mbar. E pode até ir abaixo disso:


----------



## jorge1990 (6 Set 2011 às 18:02)

Boas

Realmente os modelos têm vindo a mostrar essa depressão muito cavada. 
Eu julgo que essa depressão muito cavada com centro barométrico cerca de 935-940 mb seja o furacão KATIA. Mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Set 2011 às 10:43)

É o furacão Kátia, que se prevê vá tornar numa tempestade extratropical.
Pelo que os modelos apresentam pode vir a ser uma tempestade bem forte!


----------



## irpsit (8 Set 2011 às 13:41)

A passagem da temp extra-tropical Irene aqui a sul da Islândia foi muito muito fraca.
Apenas trouxe temperaturas agradaveis ao frio que já se sente.

Vamos a ver o acontece. o Katia pode seguir para Islandia, UK, França ou Portugal. Ainda é cedo para dizer como.

Aqui sigo com mínimas de *0º* e máxima actual de* 7º*, e céu pouco nublado (um belo dia de sol), mas vento forte de norte.


----------



## J.S. (11 Set 2011 às 09:45)

*Supercell over my province: 800 stikes/5 minutes*

When I looked out the window, I saw a shelf cloud (I thought). It was not well defined and the weather was nice, after 25 C and a bit of sun. This was the start of spectacuar things (I am not exaggerating at all) to come...

I saw that the shelf was on its own at first but behind it, the sky became increasingly unstable. When the shelf passed, I thought it might become thundery. Little did I know that just 20 km to the SW of me a large, active supercell with hail of 7 cm (!) was hitting my province. On the bright side I got to shoot some very nice Earth to cloud strikes as.

At first I drove to the coast, where things were calm. On the way back looking at Middelburg (15 km away) I noted lightning. I noted a lot of lightning...5 km for my city I noted this cloud was more a strobescope! The measured intensity was 800 strikes in 5 minutes!!!!!!!!!! When I was a bit nE of my station, I took out my cam and started shooting. I shot 800 shots and at least 500 were lit up by lightning! But only a few were cloud-earth, unfortunately. Than thunder developed SW and over me and gave way to 15 mm of rain in 5-8 m and a lot, a lot of wind. I was not aware I was looking at a huge supercell at all but I was also looking for tornado's as I noticed this cloud had potential. It never did develop and at 21 h (it is now dark at that time) it better not!

Here is a time laps 25 km SW of me. SPectacular! Look at that rotation and look at second 10-12 on the utmost right. Was something developing there??


----------



## irpsit (14 Set 2011 às 08:22)

Sigo com *- 4ºC* e céu limpo, às 7h30 da manhã. Alguma geada. As mínima estão a descer rapidamente aqui na Islândia.

A máxima ontem foi de *11ºC*. Vento fraco de nordeste.

Um grande contraste entre Europa e Islândia.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/observations/areas/south/#station=1596


----------



## F_R (16 Set 2011 às 16:35)

Parece que o São Pedro mandou uma mensagem sobre a sua preferência clubistica em Inglaterra


----------



## Gerofil (17 Set 2011 às 18:41)

*L'ex-ouragan Katia cause une forte tempête dans le Nord du Royaume-Uni *

L'ex-ouragan de classe 4 Katia qui n'a jamais touché terre lors de son trajet tropical a été reprise dans la circulation nord-atlantique en fin de semaine dernière, perdant peu à peu ses caractéristiques de cyclone tropical. Le système, qui avait encore l'intensité d'un ouragan de catégorie 1 a abordé le Nord des îles britanniques faisant un mort et des dommages matériels légers.
Un automobiliste a été tué la suite de la chute d'un arbre sur son véhicule à Durham, dans le nord-est de l'Angleterre. Dans d'autres régions, les grosses vagues qui ont déferlé sur les côtes ont entraîné l'annulation des départs de ferries, et de nombreuses chutes d'arbres et de branches ont été constatées sur les voies ferrées et les routes. Par sécurité, plusieurs importants ponts routiers ont été interdits aux poids-lourds.
L'entreprise CE Electric UK, fournisseur d'électricité au nord-est de l'Angleterre, a déclaré qu'elle travaillait au rétablissement du courant pour quelque 10 000 foyers touchés par des coupures.
Les bourrasques les plus puissantes se sont produites hier en cours d'après-midi et en début de soirée sur les îles britanniques. Elles ont atteint les 90 à 100 km/h dans les terres, davantage sur les caps et reliefs exposés. Voici quelques rafales significatives mesurées hier :

140 km/h à Cairnwell (Ecosse) et Aonach Mor (Ecosse), dans les Highlands. 
122 km/h à Malin Head (Irlande du Nord) 
115 km/h à Loftus (Angleterre) 
108 km/h à Aberdaron (Pays de Galles) et Houtribdijk (Pays-Bas) 

Fonte: Catastrophes Naturelles


----------



## Rainy (17 Set 2011 às 21:42)

F_R disse:


> Parece que o São Pedro mandou uma mensagem sobre a sua preferência clubistica em Inglaterra[/IMG]



Que quer dizer isso??


----------



## irpsit (18 Set 2011 às 09:25)

Sigo com céu encoberto e vento forte, 50km/h e rajadas até 90km/h.
Já não havia assim vento desde o último inverno.
Temperatura constante à volta dos 12-14ºC.

Nos últimos dias na Islândia, o tempo virou de uma semana de sol e temperaturas entre os -4ºC e os +7ºC para tempo chuvoso e temperaturas à volta dos 10-15ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2011 às 14:07)

Itália 

Já cai neve 

Rifugio
Bella Vista 
Maso Corto 
39020 Val Senales
Alto Adige / Italia


----------



## AnDré (19 Set 2011 às 10:19)

lsalvador disse:


> Itália
> 
> Já cai neve
> 
> ...



Desde ontem que tem nevado bastante nos Alpes, em especial na região leste da suíça, onde a cota de neve foi <1200m.

Às 6h UTC, a estação de Arosa a 1840m, contava já com 39cm de altura de neve.

Mas pelas webcams vemos neve a cotas inferiores.

Arosa (1775m)





Engadin Airport (Samedan - 1721m)





Berguen (1367m)






No entanto a neve parece ter já um fim à vista, dado que as previsões apontam para uma subida generalizada da temperatura a partir de amanhã.


----------



## F_R (19 Set 2011 às 11:41)

Rainy disse:


> Que quer dizer isso??



Aquele espaço entre as nuvens é parecido com o simbolo ao lado

Do wolverhampton

Era só uma piada.


----------



## rozzo (19 Set 2011 às 13:39)

Pelo que vi nas estações dessa zona, esteve a nevar em Innsbruck, a menos de 600m. Bastante invulgar para Setembro suponho!

Entretanto essas cotas mais surpreendentes já avançaram mais para Este, numa faixa estreita.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Set 2011 às 16:12)

Zell am See, Austria 750 metros


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Set 2011 às 16:14)

Entretanto primeiras geadas em Espanha em estaçaos oficiais de AEMET. -3ºC em Puebla de Sanabria, mas altas temperaturas pelo día.
Ja sabem, tempo anticiclónico= fresco pela noite, quente pelo día.


----------



## Rainy (19 Set 2011 às 16:53)

Só mesmo por aqui é que o calor não têm fim á vista


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2011 às 17:52)

Rainy disse:


> Só mesmo por aqui é que o calor não têm fim á vista



Ainda bem, estamos em Setembro, um mês ainda quente.
A vir frio aí pelo sul que seja a "sério", com neve... mas mais lá para a frente.

Portugal tem um clima temperado e o normal é começarmos a sentir o rigor do frio só lá para finais de Outubro\início de Novembro.


----------



## irpsit (20 Set 2011 às 10:45)

Sigo desde a Islândia com +10ºC matinais, céu nublado, e tempo calmo.


----------



## Laia (20 Set 2011 às 18:40)

Hola a todos

Ayer, día 19 de septiembre, se registraron -7,1 ºC en estación oficial de la red SAIH (Sistema Automático de Información Hidrológica) de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Duero (Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino). La estación, con código PL-40,  se sitúa (coordenadas UTM: X:366525 Y:4755468) muy cerca de la localidad de Vidrieros, municipio de Triollo (Palencia), a 1350 m. de altitud. Gráfica con temperatura y hora:








Datos







Desde el comienzo del verano esta estación ha dado unas mínimas en junio de -6,4 ºC (día 30), de -2,5 ºC en julio (día 1), y de -3,8 ºC en agosto (día 27).

http://www.saihduero.es/charts/values.php?var=PL102_EATE01&ini=14-09-2011 18:00&fin=20-09-2011 18:00

El pueblo, al fondo el Curavacas:


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2011 às 19:07)

A manhã de ontem foi bastante fresca também aqui em Portugal, particularmente no interior norte com alguns registos por volta dos 2ºC / 3ºC. Tivemos também conhecimento dos valores bastante baixos que se registaram em Espanha, nomeadamente o de -3,0ºC da Puebla de sanábria, mas esse registo de -7,1ºC é surpreendente.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 19:09)

Esas estaciones de la red hidrológica del río Duero fallán muchísimo. Dan temperaturas altísimas durante el día y bajísimas durante la noche, probablemente porque no cumplen con los estrictos requisitos de AEMET (que no las reconoce), distancia del suelo, de superficies de contacto, etc. 

Repito, AEMET no reconoce esas estaciones de la red hidrológica del Duero.

Si quieren saber las temperaturas oficiales de la provincia de Palencia de ayer (provincia donde está Vidrieros):

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/2011/9/19/?provincia=Palencia&order=e.nombre-ASC&Filtrar=Filtrar

Sólo 1 estación de AEMET en esa provincia tuvo helada. Y la estación de Camporredonde a 1500 metros y muy cerca de Vidrieros ni siquiera heló con +1.1


Esta é a fantasía do personagem de sempre: o norte de Espanha tem un clima tipo escandinavo, agora com um novo nick.


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2011 às 19:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> Esas estaciones de la red hidrológica del río Duero fallán muchísimo. Dan temperaturas altísimas durante el día y bajísimas durante la noche, probablemente porque no cumplen con los estrictos requisitos de AEMET (que no las reconoce), distancia del suelo, de superficies de contacto, etc.
> 
> Repito, AEMET no reconoce esas estaciones de la red hidrológica del Duero.



A amplitude dessa estação ontem foi superior a 30ºC, o que não é nada normal.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 19:22)

Neste foro espanhol de Meteored, falam dos numerosos erros de esa rede hidrológica, com dados de temperaturas impossibles de 30ºC em cidades como Valladolid em inverno:

http://foro.tiempo.com/saih-del-duero-empieza-su-andadura-t132230.60.html

Há que saber que nao é uma rede meteorologica, é hidrologica com mediçaos de temperatura, mas mediçaos de temperatura que nao superarian os requisitos de AEMET.


----------



## Laia (20 Set 2011 às 19:27)

Soy nueva y no es mi intención entrar en un debate, pero he de decir que si bien es cierto que existen algunas estaciones descalibradas en la red SAIH (cuando hicieron accesible la web era mucho peor), también los es que la fiabilidad termométrica de la estación de Vidrieros y la de otras de la Confederación ha sido comprobada a conciencia con resultados satisfactorios.

Sobre AEMET y el control de datos copio literal la información que facilita la CHD:

" En el Centro de Control de Cuenca residen las herramientas software que se encargan de recopilar la información de los distintos puntos de control, validar los datos recogidos y realizar los cálculos y balances definidos. Además se almacenan los datos para su posterior tratamiento como información histórica.

Todos estos datos están a disposición de distintas aplicaciones que se ocupan del tratamiento de la información para distribuirla de una manera útil, y se encargan de revisar la validez e implicaciones de los valores obtenidos. Para ello se disponen varios informes, avisos por mensajería, visualizaciones dinámicas y más herramientas que son utilizadas en el día a día por los operadores y equipos de mantenimiento.

De la misma manera, este sistema de información facilita el intercambio de datos con medidas procedentes de otras entidades públicas o privadas. Gracias a la colaboración con las instituciones, Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (AEMET), Protección Civil o diversas empresas encargadas de la gestión de abastecimientos o hidroeléctricas, se complementan las labores de gestión y supervisión de los recursos hídricos de la Cuenca del Duero, completando la información gracias a la integración de los datos que recoge y procesa cada entidad."

http://www.saihduero.es/intro/textPhp.php?name=operacion

Se da a entender que sí hay colaboración, aunque, no sé, quizás esté equivocada...


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 19:33)

Laia disse:


> Soy nueva y no es mi intención entrar en un debate, pero he de decir que si bien es cierto que existen algunas estaciones descalibradas en la red SAIH (cuando hicieron accesible la web era mucho peor), también los es que la fiabilidad termométrica de la estación de Vidrieros y la de otras de la Confederación ha sido comprobada a conciencia con resultados satisfactorios.
> 
> Sobre AEMET y el control de datos copio literal la información que facilita la CHD:
> 
> ...



Sim, -7ºC a mediados de setembro e -40ºC em janeiro... Mas depois miras as webcams e quasse nunca há neve por alí a esa altitude, .
Este nick probabelmente é de aquel que diziu que iba a vivir nas ilhas Baleares . O mesmo que diziu que os bisontes de Polonia aclimatados na cordilheira cantabrica (num local a 1000 metros de altitude) ibam ter mais frío en Palencia que em Polonia,


----------



## Dan (20 Set 2011 às 19:47)

Não sei se o registo é correcto, mas não é assim tão descabida a ocorrência de valores muito baixos em locais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio. Há exemplos bem documentados de alguns destes “poços” de frio onde são possíveis diferenças superiores a 20ºC entre o topo e o fundo do referido “poço”. Esse tipo de locais só registam valores baixos em condições meteorológicas favoráveis, com forte estabilidade atmosférica, daí não haver uma relação directa entre locais com este tipo de valores baixos e a ocorrência de neve. Volto a referir que não conheço as condições em que o valor de Vidrieros (-7,1ºC) foi registado.


----------



## Laia (20 Set 2011 às 19:49)

Ferreiro disse:


> Neste foro espanhol de Meteored, falam dos numerosos erros de esa rede hidrológica, com dados de temperaturas impossibles de 30ºC em cidades como Valladolid em inverno:
> 
> http://foro.tiempo.com/saih-del-duero-empieza-su-andadura-t132230.60.html
> 
> Há que saber que nao é uma rede meteorologica, é hidrologica com mediçaos de temperatura, mas mediçaos de temperatura que nao superarian os requisitos de AEMET.



 Gracias por su aclaración,muy amable. No obstante, en ese enlace que me facilita y en éste reconocen que la de Vidrieros es una de las estaciones con valores de temperatura fiables:

http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.0.html

http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.60.html


----------



## Laia (20 Set 2011 às 19:56)

Dan disse:


> Não sei se o registo é correcto, mas não é assim tão descabida a ocorrência de valores muito baixos em locais favoráveis à acumulação de ar frio. Há exemplos bem documentados de alguns destes “poços” de frio onde são possíveis diferenças superiores a 20ºC entre o topo e o fundo do referido “poço”. Esse tipo de locais só registam valores baixos em condições meteorológicas favoráveis, com forte estabilidade atmosférica, daí não haver uma relação directa entre locais com este tipo de valores baixos e a ocorrência de neve. Volto a referir que não conheço as condições em que o valor de Vidrieros (-7,1ºC) foi registado.



Fotos de la estación

http://www.saihduero.es/Galeria/Galeria.php?rtu=PL102


Instrumentación

http://www.saihduero.es/intro/textPhp.php?name=instrumentacion


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 20:08)

Laia disse:


> Gracias por su aclaración,muy amable. No obstante, en ese enlace que me facilita y en éste reconocen que la de Vidrieros es una de las estaciones con valores de temperatura fiables:
> 
> http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.0.html



Nao há tal reconhecemento a nivel oficial. Ese foro sao somente aficionados que loitam entre eles pelo local mais frio.

Os dados de temperaturas de Vidrieros nao sao reconhecidos por AEMET.
Pobre home, todos os anos com a mesma historia do clima escandinavo do norte de Espanha. E Reinosa é a cidade mais nivosa de Europa, segundo ele. A realidade é que quasse nunca tem neve. Para rir sem parar.


----------



## Laia (20 Set 2011 às 20:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dados de temperaturas que nao sao reconhecidos por AEMET. Pobre home, todos os anos com a mesma historia do clima escandinavo do norte de Espanha. E Reinosa é a cidade mais nivosa de Europa, segundo ele. A realidade é que quasse nunca tem neve. Para rir sem parar.





No sé de qué me habla. Me parece que se confunde de persona. Mi intención sólo era ofrecer un dato del que hemos tenido constancia en el Observatori Socioambiental que podría resultar de interés para ustedes. Si no es así, lamento las molestias, con no volver a ofrecer nuevos datos se da el tema por zanjado.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 20:23)

Laia disse:


> No sé de qué me habla. Me parece que se confunde de persona. Mi intención sólo era ofrecer un dato del que hemos tenido constancia en el Observatori Socioambiental que podría resultar de interés para ustedes. Si no es así, lamento las molestias, con no volver a ofrecer nuevos datos se da el tema por zanjado.




Observatorio Medioambiental??? 
Mira, me alegro que hayas vuelto, porque así me volveré a reir un montón este invierno con las webcams de Reinosa, Burgos, Soria, etc. Ya no digamos las temperaturas medias de pueblos de Soria, Palencia etc. Aún recuerdo cuando afirmaste en este foro de meteopt que amplias zonas de la provincia de Soria que no eran zonas de montaña tenían una temperatura media entre noviembre y marzo de 1ºC. Una autentica tomadura de pelo para nuestros vecinos portugueses.

Lamento o episodio, mas se alguem pretende dizir que um dado de temperatura é oficial cando nao o é, eu estarei aqui para desacreditalo. Ese dado é cando menos sospeitoso, como todos os de esa rede hidrologica, e nao sao admitidos por AEMET.


----------



## Laia (20 Set 2011 às 20:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Observatorio Medioambiental???
> Mira, me alegro que hayas vuelto, porque así me volveré a reir un montón este invierno con las webcams de Reinosa, Burgos, Soria, etc. Ya no digamos las temperaturas medias de pueblos de Soria, Palencia etc. Aún recuerdo cuando afirmaste en este foro de meteopt que amplias zonas de la provincia de Soria que no eran zonas de montaña tenían una temperatura media entre noviembre y marzo de 1ºC. Una autentica tomadura de pelo para nuestros vecinos portugueses.



Lo que usted diga. Sigo sin entender nada.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 21:02)

Villarejo de la Sierra da rede hidrologica do Douro na provincia de zamora tambem marcou -7,8ºC ontem. No propio foro de polos do frío um vizinho de aquel local advirte que esa estaçao marca habitualmente 8ºC menos do real.
Ja estao a ver a nula credibilidade dessa rede e os seus instrumentos de mediçao

Aquí o texto:

¿Alguien con experiencia en observación de estaciones del SAIH-Duero podría confirmarme si la estación de Villarejo de la Sierra suele dar datos correctos? Si esto es así, la madrugada del día 19 ha registrado una mínima de -7,8ºC 

Son incorrectos Marcos, te lo confirmo. Creo que leonnieve te puede hablar de primera mano ya que ha visto donde esta instalada "in situ" y a contrastado datos, yo estimo que marca unos 8ºC de menos de manera sistematica, en minimas y maximas. 

E aqui o link completo a esse texto e demais preguntas e respostas

http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.60.html

E nao somente Villarejo del Valle, muitas estaçoes da rede hidrologica do rio Douro publicam erros enormes.


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Set 2011 às 22:02)

Para rematar o mapa de temperaturas de estaçoes de AEMET desse dia. 
Muito diferente da rede hidrológico do Douro.
Quase não houve geadas na cordilheira cantabrica, e a temperatura mínima nacional (de mais de 800 estaçoes) de -3ºC foi na regiao de Sanabria (longe da Cantabrica e muito perto de Bragança).

http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/2011/9/19/mapas/#mapa3


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Set 2011 às 23:22)

Ó Ferreiro, vê lá se tens um bocado de cuidado na forma como tratas os outros membros do fórum.
Se há alguém aqui que tem por hábito ser desagradável com os outros és tu.

O(a) membro Laia apenas colocou aqui dados de uma estação que faz parte de uma rede meteorológica. Se essa rede é ou não reconhecida pela AEMET até pode ser interessante. O que importa aqui é que um membro colocou aqui dados passíveis de análise e discussão por todos os outros participantes e não devia ser enxovalhado(a) por isso.

Sê cortês e discute os assuntos de forma adulta e clara com todos. Se tens algum problema com outro membro coloca-o à administração do fórum.

Se isto continua, temo que este espaço passe a ser votado ao abandono por aqueles que desejam dar a conhecer o que se passa na Europa...


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Set 2011 às 09:42)

Reconheço que as formas nao foram as correctas.
Mas se eu tenho informaçao de que essas estaçoes de rio Douro informam habitualmente com muitos erros, a minha obrigaçao e fazelo publico.
A partir de ahi cada um pode crer oun nao nesses dados, mas eu informo dos numerosos erros de esa rede hidrologica.
Saudos, e desculpem as formas.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Set 2011 às 10:26)

Ferreiro disse:


> *Reconheço que as formas nao foram as correctas.*
> Mas se eu tenho informaçao de que essas estaçoes de rio Douro informam habitualmente com muitos erros, a minha obrigaçao e fazelo publico.
> A partir de ahi cada um pode crer oun nao nesses dados, mas eu informo dos numerosos erros de esa rede hidrologica.
> Saudos, e desculpem as formas.



Ferreiro, ainda bem que reconheces que não tiveste uma atitude correcta. Felicito-te por isso.
E por outro lado agradecemos que nos dês a conhecer problemas com os dados das estações do Douro.
Agora, o que não se pode fazer é tratar mal aqueles que, apenas e só, disponibilizam esses dados. Como todos nós, também anseiam saber mais sobre a meteorologia e por isso participam neste espaço.


----------



## xes (21 Set 2011 às 11:13)

Alguém sabe de alguma previsão para o inverno na Europa central? Mais propriamente suíça?


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Set 2011 às 16:23)

Dizir que as temperaturas nas estaçaos da cordilheira cantabrica foram frescas pela noite os ultimos 2 días (ainda que hoje ja nao houve geadas em nemunha estaçao oficial de AEMET), mas sao altas pelo día, 28ºC a 1000 metros e mais de 23ºC a 1300 metros. Por se alguem enganasse do que realmente é o clima do norte de Espanha.

Por suposto o tema da neve a baija altitude como nos Alpes ainda queda muito longe em Espanha, haberá que esperar meses, e de momento nao há nada nem sequer a 3000 metros.

Webcam do monte Posets-Llardana 3371 metros, o segundo mais alto do Pirineo.


----------



## irpsit (21 Set 2011 às 22:50)

Sigo num dia 4 estações na Islândia.

De manhã acordei com imensa geada e -1ºC após algum céu encoberto. Depois o dia foi luminoso e cheio de sol, com as máximas a atingir 14ºC, mas muito agradável devido à ausência de vento. Ao fim da tarde, a convexão resultou num aguaceiro forte mas enquanto o sol ainda brilhava, e a noite começou calma e limpa, e sigo com 5ºC mas sem sensação de frio.


----------



## irpsit (23 Set 2011 às 00:05)

Sigo agora às 23h com +1ºC e céu limpo, um pouco "fresquinho", num dia que esteve quase sempre limpo.

Mínima foi de -*3ºC* e muita geada, Máxima de *+10ºC*

Dia de outono bastante agradável e não muito frio.


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2011 às 10:51)

Nos Alpes e tal como estava previsto, ao final de 2 dias de neve e frio, o calor voltou a instalar-se por lá aniquilando toda a neve, mesmo acima dos 2500m de altitude.
Temperaturas positivas mesmo em Jungfraujoch, a 3580m.

Arosa, Suíça. Há dias estava com um camadão de neve. Neve essa que agora deu lugar às cores de Outono.

Webcam a 2653m de altitude.








As temperaturas acima da média deverão manter-se pelo menos até dia 5 de Outubro, altura em que é provável uma mudança de padrão.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2011 às 16:38)

Boas.. Este é o primeiro de muitos posts que vou escrever a partir da cidade Polaca de Bialystok onde estou a fazer Erasmus. 
Este Outono Outono/Inverno promete ser muito mais frio do que aquilo que estou habituado. Bialystok é uma cidade situada no Nordeste da Polónia perto da fronteira com a Lituânia e a Bielorrússia. 

Por aqui tivemos um dia de céu encoberto mas sem precipitação, a temperatura segundo o IM Polaco é de 16ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Set 2011 às 17:02)

Dia muito quente pelo norte de Espanha. Na minha cidade, A Corunha 30ºC no aeroporto. Mais calor em Ourense com 34ºC e Bilbao com 33ºC.


----------



## hurricane (29 Set 2011 às 18:54)

Eu estou a fazer Erasmus em Zaragoza e desde que cheguei o tempo tem estado absolutamente fantastico! Na ultima semana temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus durante o dia e os 19 durante a noite! Não se espera grande mudança de padrão pelo menos durante a próxima semana mas pelo que sei o Inverno aqui costuma ser bastante frio e muito caracteristicamente ventoso.


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Set 2011 às 19:46)

hurricane disse:


> Eu estou a fazer Erasmus em Zaragoza e desde que cheguei o tempo tem estado absolutamente fantastico! Na ultima semana temperaturas a rondar os 30 graus durante o dia e os 19 durante a noite! Não se espera grande mudança de padrão pelo menos durante a próxima semana mas pelo que sei o Inverno aqui costuma ser bastante frio e muito caracteristicamente ventoso.



Zaragoza é fría cando há névoas, mas isso acontece somente ums poucos días de dezembro e mais raramente em janeiro. O resto dos días é temperada. A media do aeroporto em janeiro é de 6.4ºC e em fevereiro de 8.4ºC.
A neve é rara em Zaragoza, 1 día de neve cada ano, segundo AEMET.


----------



## Dan (29 Set 2011 às 20:41)

Ferreiro disse:


> A media do aeroporto em janeiro é de 6.4ºC e em fevereiro de 8.4ºC.
> A neve é rara em Zaragoza, 1 día de neve cada ano, segundo AEMET.



Em Portugal não há muitos locais com médias dessa ordem.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2011 às 21:37)

MSantos disse:


> Boas.. Este é o primeiro de muitos posts que vou escrever a partir da cidade Polaca de Bialystok (...) Por aqui tivemos um dia de céu encoberto mas sem precipitação, a temperatura segundo o IM Polaco é de 16ºC



 Tudo de bom para ti ! Vai dando notícias ...

*Temperaturas máximas hoje pelo Reino Unido *

Northolt (39 m) 29.0 °C
Mildenhall Royal Air Force (10 m) 28.0 °C
Humberside (31 m) 28.0 °C
Pershore (31 m) 28.0 °C
Coventry (AP) (82 m) 28.0 °C
Cambridge (15 m) 28.0 °C
Nottingham/Watnall (117 m) 28.0 °C
Cranwell (62 m) 28.0 °C
Scampton (57 m) 28.0 °C
Lakenheath (10 m) 28.0 °C
Weybourne (20 m) 28.0 °C
Church Fenton (8 m) 28.0 °C
Coleshill (96 m) 28.0 °C
London-Heathrow (AP) (25 m) 28.0 °C
Coningsby (6 m) 28.0 °C
Brize Norton (81 m) 28.0 °C
Wittering (73 m) 28.0 °C
Staverton Private (29 m) 28.0 °C
East Midlands (94 m) 28.0 °C
Gravesend Broadness (3 m) 28.0 °C
Marham (21 m) 28.0 °C
Bedford (84 m) 28.0 °C
Waddington (68 m) 28.0 °C
Holbeach (2 m) 28.0 °C

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2011 às 23:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Tudo de bom para ti ! Vai dando notícias ...
> Fonte: WeatherOnline



Obrigado, eu vou dando noticias, vou fazer o seguimento possível do aqui do Outono/Inverno Polaco

Para já 14.4ºC no IM Polaco, céu encoberto

Deixo aqui o link: http://www.pogodynka.pl/polska/bialystok_bialystok


----------



## irpsit (30 Set 2011 às 19:46)

O tempo de Inverno está a chegar à Islândia.
Têm chovido imenso, o Setembro foi extremamente chuvoso (mas cá é normal).

E muito ventoso também. Hoje a tempestade foi mais violenta, e o vento tem sido de 60km/h constante, com rajada máxima de 110km/h.

A temperatura mínima foi de 12º ao ínicio da manhã e durante a tarde a temperatura caíu até aos 7ºC actuais.

Mas mesmo assim, não é nada. No meio do Inverno, o vento pode chegar até aos 200km/h em várias ocasiões. 

Amanhã, vou viajar até à India, portanto estarei a reportar de lá, sempre que possivel


----------



## hurricane (30 Set 2011 às 20:04)

Bem contando que eu moro no litoral portugues a média de temperaturas em Zaragoza de inverno já é bem gelada para mim! E adorava ver neve cá nem que fosse um dia mesmo! Vou rezar para que aconteça! Mas agora não porque começam as festas do Pilar e não quero frio


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2011 às 10:32)

Boa dia, aqui em Białystok no Nordeste da Polónia temos uma bela manhã de sol e céu pouco nublado

Por agora segundo o IM Polaco temos uns agradáveis 16ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Out 2011 às 13:07)

No norte de Espanha seguimos com muito calor, por cima de 30ºC. Hoje vou a praia. Nao me lembro de ir a praia um 1 de outubro.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Out 2011 às 18:54)

Que calor hoje em A Coruña. 33ºC no aeroporto, temperatura mais alta de Espanha hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2011 às 19:06)

*Calor fora de época lota praias inglesas em outubro*


> Centenas de milhares de pessoas se dirigiram para as praias da Inglaterra neste fim de semana para desfrutar de uma onda de calor que já fez deste o mês de outubro mais quente da história.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MSantos (2 Out 2011 às 12:38)

Boas!

Mais um dia de sol e céu pouco nublado aqui em Białystok, por agora o IM Polaco regista 15ºC por aqui


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2011 às 13:09)

Em A Coruña de novo por cima dos 30ºC. Outro día de praia.


----------



## hurricane (2 Out 2011 às 16:41)

Bem aqui por Zaragoza o calor não é muito expressivo! Mas eu prefiro assim até porque está optimo! A temperatura ronda os 28 graus e as noites os 17 e consegue-se dormir muito bem


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Out 2011 às 19:50)

As 4 capitais provinciais galegas superaram ontem e hoje os records historicos de outubro.
Os novos records sao:

Lugo: 30,8ºC 
Ourense: 34ºC
A Coruña: 31,4ºC
Pontevedra: 31,0ºC

Um día histórico em Galiza.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Out 2011 às 03:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> As 4 capitais provinciais galegas superaram ontem e hoje os records historicos de outubro.
> Os novos records sao:
> 
> Lugo: 30,8ºC
> ...



Nem mais. Como já sabia o que poderia acontecer,passei o fim de semana em Muros,  em casa de amigos e  parecia que estava no sotavento algarvio, nos melhores dias de Julho e Agosto. Tudo isto em Outubro.
"Finde"  histórico na Galiza, pois então...


----------



## MSantos (4 Out 2011 às 11:33)

Boas!

Aqui pela Polónia em Bialystok temos mais um bonito dia de Outono, com sol e céu quase sem nuvens e 20ºC.

Olhando para a previsão dos próximos dias, a temperatura vai baixar significativamente e o sol vai passar a estar tapado pelas nuvens e poderá haver também alguma chuva.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Out 2011 às 12:33)

Atualização dos records galegos neste outubro 2011.

Lugo: 30.9ºC 
Ourense: 34.4ºC
A Coruña: 31.7ºC (aeroporto 33.6ºC)
Pontevedra: 31.3ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Out 2011 às 14:44)

Novo record de Ourense, ontem 34.8ºC.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=gal&l=1690A&w=2&datos=img&x=d07&f=tmax


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Out 2011 às 15:46)

Neve na costa de Islandia.

http://www.stateiki.com/webcam-akureyri.php


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Out 2011 às 18:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Neve na costa de Islandia.
> 
> http://www.stateiki.com/webcam-akureyri.php



Uma visão refrescante para quem já anda enjoado deste calor...


----------



## F_R (5 Out 2011 às 20:21)

saudades do frio, já nem falo em neve que isso não é para nós, mas sentir um friozinho. Já tava na altura


----------



## Rainy (6 Out 2011 às 15:39)

Por mim já nem falo em chuva que não virá mais, mas pelo menos as noites podiam ser mais frescas


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Out 2011 às 18:39)

Primeira nevada do 2011-2012 no refugio de La Renclusa, nos montes Pirineos 2200 metros de altitude. Pelo de agora pouca coisa.


----------



## MSantos (7 Out 2011 às 19:00)

Dia de céu encoberto aqui pelo Nordeste da Polónia, esteve muito mais fresco hoje do que nos dias anteriores, por agora a temperatura ronda os 10ºC.

As previsões indicam que os próximos dias vão ser muito cinzentos por aqui e deverá cair alguma chuva


----------



## hurricane (7 Out 2011 às 20:20)

Aqui por zaragoza o tempo mudou definitivamente para Outono! o vento forte ja se faz sentir e a temperatura baixou consideravelmente! Apesar de para a semana voltar a subir as mínimas já não vão voltar a ser muito mais altas 
Por agora aqui 15ºC


----------



## MSantos (8 Out 2011 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!

Dia fresco, ventoso e de céu maioritariamente nublado aqui em Białystok o que provoca alguma sensação de frio, e isto ainda não é nada 

A temperatura ronda os 9ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Out 2011 às 19:11)

Depois de duas semanas com temperaturas de Julho, a neve voltou a cair com intensidade nos Alpes.
Caiu sexta, sábado e domingo.
Neste momento há regiões com mais de meio metro de altura de neve. 

Radons, na Suíça.

Quinta à tarde, quando ainda estava sol e calor.







E hoje, com a temperatura a rondar os -5ºC.






Pena que durante a próxima madrugada se preveja muita chuva e com temperaturas aos 850hPa a superar os 7ºC, o que aniquilará grande parte da neve.
Para o resto da semana manter-se-ão depois depois as temperaturas algo elevadas sem ocorrência de precipitação.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Out 2011 às 09:06)

Liubliana 300 metros primeira capital de Europa com neve. Sorprendente ainda que somente foi aguaneve.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia...ntro-orientali-in-slovenia-fiocchi-su-lubiana


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Out 2011 às 14:21)

Ferreiro disse:


> Primeira nevada do 2011-2012 no refugio de La Renclusa, nos montes Pirineos 2200 metros de altitude. Pelo de agora pouca coisa.



Ja nao há nada da nevada nos Pirineos a 2200 metros.


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Out 2011 às 17:24)

Em Espanha voltamos ao verao. Mais de 30ºC hoje em Catalunha. Inclusive 30,6ºC em Seo d'Urgell a mais de 600 metros de altitude e ao lado dos Pirineos.


----------



## MSantos (10 Out 2011 às 20:47)

Boa noite

Principio de noite húmido e bastante chuvoso aqui em Bialystok, por agora 8.6ºC segundo o IM Polaco


----------



## Ferreiro (11 Out 2011 às 21:57)

Continuamos com muitisimo calor em ESpanha. Quase 30ºC a 1000 metros de altitude. Soria, Avila ou Segovia, todas elas a mais de 1000 metros com 29ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2011 às 12:08)

Boas!!

Aqui em Bialystok, no Nordeste da Polónia, tivemos uma manha de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo

A temperatura está algo baixa, 6.5ºC segundo o IM Polaco.


----------



## 1337 (12 Out 2011 às 14:21)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!!
> 
> Aqui em Bialystok, no Nordeste da Polónia, tivemos uma manha de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo
> 
> A temperatura está algo baixa, 6.5ºC segundo o IM Polaco.



Grande sorte tens amigo Santos! Aproveita bem


----------



## ciclonico (12 Out 2011 às 15:50)

Noruega atravessa o verão de 2011 como o mais chuvoso dos últimos 111 anos. 

Fotos:
http://www.yr.no/1.7826700


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2011 às 18:20)

1337 disse:


> Grande sorte tens amigo Santos! Aproveita bem



Eu vou aproveitar bem é quando começar aqui a nevar, acho que até me vou fartar da neve


----------



## F_R (12 Out 2011 às 18:20)

MSantos disse:


> Eu vou aproveitar bem é quando começar aqui a nevar, acho que até me vou fartar da neve


já há previsões nesse sentido?


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Out 2011 às 18:43)

Espantoso calor em Andalucia. Mais de 36ºC.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=esp&w=1&datos=img

Tambem muito calor no norte. Benasque 1120 metros nos Pirineos mais de 30ºC


----------



## hurricane (12 Out 2011 às 19:07)

Aqui por Zaragoza muito calor mesmo! Faz lembrar os dias de Verão mas também é bom porque agora com as festas de Pilares sabe bem este tempo!


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2011 às 19:23)

F_R disse:


> já há previsões nesse sentido?



Tenho estado atento às previsões e para já não há nenhuma indicação de possibilidade de neve, mas também ainda é cedo para isso. No final de Outubro principio de Novembro as temperaturas já vão estar mais baixas e se houver precipitação já poderá nevar


----------



## AnDré (12 Out 2011 às 19:35)

MSantos disse:


> Tenho estado atento às previsões e para já não há nenhuma indicação de possibilidade de neve, mas também ainda é cedo para isso. No final de Outubro principio de Novembro as temperaturas já vão estar mais baixas e se houver precipitação já poderá nevar



Não sei se não poderás ter uma surpresa já este Sábado. 







A precipitação prevista é escassa, mas quem sabe, uns flocos de neve... 
Depois a temperatura voltará a subir, e bem.


----------



## MSantos (12 Out 2011 às 22:16)

Sim André, com um pouco de sorte talvez dê para ver uns flocos mas nunca será muito, o IM Polaco nem dá precipitação para Sábado em Bialystok. 

Mas aqui a neve está garantida no Inverno resta saber quando irá cair e em que quantidade 

Se tudo correr bem cá estarei para reportar tudo, sou o enviado especial do MeteoPT no Nordeste da Polónia


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Out 2011 às 20:11)

Hoje ainda superaram os 36ºC no vale do Guadiana (Badajoz). Acho que em Portugal tambem se chegou a esa alta temperatura.

Na minha cidade outro día quente e soleado.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Out 2011 às 19:07)

O amigo MSantos ja debe estar disfrutando do clima frío de Polonia porque hoje tiveram em Bialystok -6ºC de mínima e 7,5ºC de máxima.
Parabems! Ainda que eu prefiro o clima da Coruña.


----------



## MSantos (16 Out 2011 às 21:03)

Ferreiro disse:


> O amigo MSantos ja debe estar disfrutando do clima frío de Polonia porque hoje tiveram em Bialystok -6ºC de mínima e 7,5ºC de máxima.
> Parabems! Ainda que eu prefiro o clima da Coruña.



Era mesmo isso que eu vinha cá dizer, a noite passada foi bastante fria, a temperatura desceu mais do que o previsto o IM Polaco previa -3ºC mas a temperatura chegou aos -6ºC como disse o Ferreiro.

Durante o dia de hoje tivemos um dia de frio e de céu limpo (frio para os nossos padrões )

Por agora -2ºC em Białystok , quase toda a Polónia já está com temperaturas negativas neste momento, excepto as áreas mais próximas do Báltico que estão ligeiramente positivas.


----------



## meteo (17 Out 2011 às 00:00)

MSantos disse:


> Era mesmo isso que eu vinha cá dizer, a noite passada foi bastante fria, a temperatura desceu mais do que o previsto o IM Polaco previa -3ºC mas a temperatura chegou aos -6ºC como disse o Ferreiro.
> 
> Durante o dia de hoje tivemos um dia de frio e de céu limpo (frio para os nossos padrões )
> 
> Por agora -2ºC em Białystok , quase toda a Polónia já está com temperaturas negativas neste momento, excepto as áreas mais próximas do Báltico que estão ligeiramente positivas.



Aqui em Oeiras está ligeiramente...acima do tropical  
20,7ºC á meia-noite e máxima de 27ºC...Engraçada a diferença...Aqui ainda está tempo de Verão.Ai com negativos...Aproveita bem ai na Polónia


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Out 2011 às 16:24)

Incrível. Neve en Edirne, na Turquía europea, ao lado da fronteira com Grecia e com Bulgaria, a 50 metros de altitude.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Out 2011 às 16:48)

Ja há videos da sensacional nevada em Turquía


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Out 2011 às 21:09)

Video do temporal búlgaro. Segundo o texto até 120 cm de neve en areas próximas a Varna.

http://bnt.bg/bg/news/view/62312/osem_dushi_sa_blokirani_v_kotlenskija_balkan

Os dados de ontem em Varna foram temperatura máxima de 6ºC ainda que quase todo o día entre 2ºC e 3ºC, vento de até 90km/h e mais de 100 mm.


----------



## F_R (18 Out 2011 às 22:12)

Bom voltar a ver imagens de neve por essa europa


----------



## Shimmy (18 Out 2011 às 23:03)

UAU!! 

Sou mesmo ingénua, nunca pensei que, connosco a ter este Verão tardio, pudesse estar a haver ao mesmo tempo uma tempestade de neve em semelhante lugar, quase à mesma Latitude, e a baixa altitude!!

É normal ou houve alguma conjunção de factores anormais para a época e para o lugar?


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2011 às 14:41)

Aqui no Nordeste da Polónia ainda não caiu neve nem está previsto cair nos próximos dias. 
Hoje por aqui temos um dia de céu encoberto, de manhã esteve nevoeiro que entretanto já levantou... por agora 9ºC


----------



## MSantos (19 Out 2011 às 19:10)

Final de tarde e principio de noite com chuvisco/chuva fraca aqui em Białystok Por agora 7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Out 2011 às 21:12)

O mapa de neve de Europa e Asia


----------



## F_R (20 Out 2011 às 11:13)

Parece que tem chovido bem na zona de Roma esta manhã


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Out 2011 às 12:52)

Parece que o outono chega ao fim a peninsula iberica.
Nos montes Pirineos está a nevar hoje.
Llanos del Hospital 1700-1800 metros


----------



## João Soares (20 Out 2011 às 13:09)

F_R disse:


> Parece que tem chovido bem na zona de Roma esta manhã



Pelas estações amadoras de Roma e arredores parece que choveu bem.





(Atenção, que os dados de pluviosidade no Wunderground estão em cm. Para reduzir para milímetro a vírgula tem que ir para a direita. Ex: 13,4 cm = 134,0 mm)



A Croácia, hoje está em alerta vermelho também devido a forte chuva (> 50 mm).
E, por consequente, a região de Gospic está em alerta laranja devido a queda de neve com acumulações entre os 5 a 10 cm.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2011 às 14:49)

Bulgária (17.10.2011): temperaturas a descer abaixo dos 10 graus negativos ...


sakarnews

Roménia (15.10.2011): temperaturas a descer abaixo dos 10 graus negativos ...


Anturaju93


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Out 2011 às 15:41)

Tambem na Grecia neve a 200 metros no solo


http://forum.snowreport.gr/forum_posts.asp?TID=26145


----------



## Gerofil (20 Out 2011 às 19:04)

Grécia: 17.10.2011

Αρναία το πρώτο χιόνι 17-10-2011


steliosrigas1


----------



## Dan (20 Out 2011 às 19:22)

Bonitas nevadas 

Os vídeos dão a ideia que a vegetação ainda não estava preparada para estes rigores meteorológicos, algumas árvores ainda nem perderam a folha.


----------



## hurricane (20 Out 2011 às 20:07)

Bem espero que possa ver isso este Inverno em Zaragoza um dia! Por agora o Verão foi de vez! Temperaturas já bem baixas com mínimas a rondar os 8ºC sendo que esta noite estão previstos apenas 4ºC e máximas de 15ºC. Mas o pior é mesmo o vento.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Out 2011 às 23:08)

Parece que hoje choveu bem em Roma (145mm nalguns locais, de acordo com algumas noticias):




> *Temporale Roma 20 ottobre 2011: nubifragio allaga la città
> 
> Nubifragio su Roma, città paralizzata: un morto all'Infernetto*
> 
> ...



http://www.romatoday.it/cronaca/temporale-roma-20-ottobre-2011.html

http://www.meteoweb.eu/2011/10/roma...orno-di-ordinaria-follia-meteorologica/93093/


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Out 2011 às 11:46)

Primeiras geadas em capitais de provincia. Soria 1082 metros -3,4ºC e Vitoria 513 metros -1,6ºC. Avila e Segovia em que pese a altitude de mais de 1000 metros somente +1ºC.





Em que pese as geadas nocturnas, o sol e as altas temperaturas diurnas derretem a pouca neve de ontem a 2000 metros.

Llanos del Hospital ums 1800 metros.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2011 às 12:26)

Boas!

Aqui por Białystok tivemos uma manhã de céu encoberto e com névoa, a temperatura ronda uns 4ºC mas o vento que se faz sentir aumenta bastante a sensação de frio. 

Acho que hoje não vamos ter direito a ver o sol por aqui...


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2011 às 21:00)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui por Białystok tivemos uma manhã de céu encoberto e com névoa, a temperatura ronda uns 4ºC mas o vento que se faz sentir aumenta bastante a sensação de frio.
> 
> Acho que hoje não vamos ter direito a ver o sol por aqui...



Hoje não tivemos de facto o direito a ver o sol por aqui, o céu esteve sempre encoberto, e com névoa. A temperatura também não foi além dos 4ºC/5ºC

Por agora -1ºC


----------



## ciclonico (21 Out 2011 às 21:14)

Previsão da TF1 para França para os próximos dias em que já referem o afastamento do anticiclone cada vez mais para leste e a aproximação das depressões atlânticas com referência à seca que também afecta a França. Reparem nos algarismos (quase imperceptíveis) que aparecem no canto superior direito dos mapas da França quando apresentam as previsões para os restantes dias da semana. Estes algarismos representam o índice de confiança da previsão que vai de 1 a 5. 

http://meteo.tf1.fr/meteo-france

P.S. Deixem passar a publicidade


----------



## duero (21 Out 2011 às 22:00)

hurricane disse:


> Bem contando que eu moro no litoral portugues a média de temperaturas em Zaragoza de inverno já é bem gelada para mim! E adorava ver neve cá nem que fosse um dia mesmo! Vou rezar para que aconteça! Mas agora não porque começam as festas do Pilar e não quero frio



En Zaragoza no es tan facil, pero tienes los Pirineos cerca y también el Sistema Ibérico, menos turístico. En la provincia de Soria, al lado de la provincia de Zaragoza nace el rio Duero/Douro, en el pueblo de Duruelo a 1 hora y media de Zaragoza.


----------



## duero (21 Out 2011 às 22:01)

Ando en Segovia y al levantarme me he quedado helado, que gran diferencia con estos días anteriores, a las 12:00 de la mañana había como 3 grados.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Out 2011 às 22:14)

A primeira hora do día foi fría em Segovia (1005 metros) com 1ºC, mas as 12h ja estabam com 13ºC, e as 16h ja com quase 20ºC. E o que tem o clima das cidades espanholas por muito que algum quera vender outra coisa. Nao o digo eu, o diz AEMET.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Out 2011 às 22:26)

De fato Segovia chegou hoje até 20,0ºC. Avila 19,6ºC e Soria 18,1ºC. As 3 cidades a mais de 1000 metros de altitude.


----------



## hurricane (21 Out 2011 às 22:55)

duero disse:


> En Zaragoza no es tan facil, pero tienes los Pirineos cerca y también el Sistema Ibérico, menos turístico. En la provincia de Soria, al lado de la provincia de Zaragoza nace el rio Duero/Douro, en el pueblo de Duruelo a 1 hora y media de Zaragoza.



Ah vale vale! Muchas gracias  creo que voy a ver los Pirineos en enero o decembro pero no se. Soria debe ser muy bonita 

Hoje muito frio pela manhã mas durante o dia já não tanto e esta noite já não será tão fria. Porém dizem-me que isto não é mesmo nada e que o normal é mesmo temperaturas abaixo de zero sempre durante a noite.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Out 2011 às 23:08)

hurricane disse:


> Ah vale vale! Muchas gracias  creo que voy a ver los Pirineos en enero o decembro pero no se. Soria debe ser muy bonita
> 
> Hoje muito frio pela manhã mas durante o dia já não tanto e esta noite já não será tão fria. Porém dizem-me que isto não é mesmo nada e que o normal é mesmo temperaturas abaixo de zero sempre durante a noite.



As pessoas exageram um pouco cando falam do clima. 
As medias mensuais das mínimas em Zaragoza sao
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=9434&k=arn
Dezembro 3,5ºC
Janeiro 2,4ºC
Fevereiro 3,5ºC

Saudos!


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Out 2011 às 10:54)

Começa o vento forte na Coruña. 86km/h de rajada máxima até agora.


----------



## MSantos (24 Out 2011 às 15:47)

Está um bonito dia de Sol e céu pouco nublado aqui no Nordeste da Polónia

O IM Polaco regista 7ºC...


----------



## hurricane (24 Out 2011 às 17:35)

Aqui por Zaragoza um dia relativamente frio com temperaturas a rondar os 16 graus e muito húmido! Praticamente todo o dia choveu mas também já fazia falta! Segundo as pessoas daqui já não chovia à cerca de 6 meses e se não chovesse entretanto teriam de começar a fazer racionamento de água! Para amanhã já se espera sol mas para quinta e sexta novamente muita chuva!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Out 2011 às 08:41)

Nos acordamos com uma temperatura de 9ºC na Corunha. 
Primeira nevada em Galiza. Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300 metros.


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2011 às 14:36)

Boa tarde!

Mais um dia de sol aqui em Białystok, as condições meteo aqui têm sido um pouco monótonas, os dias de sol e de nevoeiro vão se alternando... 

Está prevista alguma chuva lá para o fim de semana, veremos se as previsões se mantêm

Neste momento estão 9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2011 às 13:28)

*Declarado estado de emergência em Dublin*


> As cheias na capital irlandesa já fizeram dois mortos e deixaram centenas de pessoas encurraladas. As vítimas mortais são um polícia que socorria vários condutores e uma mulher afogada na cave.
> 
> A cidade está completamente inundada devido à chuva que caiu nas últimas horas. Em apenas 24 horas choveu mais do que o previsto num mês, avançaram os serviços de meteorologia.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecobcg (26 Out 2011 às 14:35)

> *Chuvas torrenciais matam oito pessoas em Itália*
> Há derrocadas, pontes destruídas e interrupção no abastecimento de água e electricidade. As equipas de resgate já estão no terreno.
> 
> Oito pessoas morreram e seis estão desaparecidas após chuvas torrenciais terem provocado inundações e deslizamentos de terra em Itália. O Norte e Centro do país são as zonas mais afectadas.
> ...


http://rr.sapo.pt/informacao_detalhe.aspx?fid=26&did=36264


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Out 2011 às 17:02)

Na Galiza sigo com muito vento e muita chuva, ainda que as temperaturas suberam um pouco.
Da neve na montanha do Cebreiro (Ancares, Lugo) ja nao temos nemunha pela subida das temperaturas e a chuva que ja derreteu toda. A neve no solo en outubro nas montanhas galegas é coisa rara. Normalmente temos que esperar até novembro ou dezembro.
2 imagems de ontem publicadas nos periodicos galegos da aldeia do Cebreiro (1300 metros)


----------



## MSantos (28 Out 2011 às 17:27)

Dzien Dobry 

Aqui pelo Nordeste da Polónia o tempo tem estado muito monótono, os dias de sol e céu limpo sucedem-se, as temperaturas máximas têm sido da ordem 10ºC ou um pouco menos, e as mínimas têm sido ligeiramente negativas. 

Apesar das temperaturas negativas, as geadas matinais são sempre muito fracas, devido ao facto de a humidade relativa ser quase sempre muito baixa...


----------



## stormy (28 Out 2011 às 21:21)

Por Viena 9.4°C, vento nulo e céu encoberto...
Pelo caminho observava-se uma bela camada de neve nos Alpes


----------



## stormy (29 Out 2011 às 23:32)

Por Viena o dia foi de céu encoberto, vento fraco de NE alguma nevoa pela manha.
Max 11.6°C
Min 9.2°C


----------



## irpsit (30 Out 2011 às 09:36)

Daqui por umas semanas nao tardas a ter a primeira neve em Viena.
Por vezes a primeira neve cai fim de Outubro, noutras fim de Novembro.



stormy disse:


> Por Viena o dia foi de céu encoberto, vento fraco de NE alguma nevoa pela manha.
> Max 11.6°C
> Min 9.2°C


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2011 às 16:46)

irpsit disse:


> Daqui por umas semanas nao tardas a ter a primeira neve em Viena.
> Por vezes a primeira neve cai fim de Outubro, noutras fim de Novembro.



Vou-me embora 4f..
Mas regressarei em Dezembro, pelo que verei neve quase de certeza..

Hoje a maxima foi de 13.6°C, num dia que se revelou outra vez encoberto e com uma brisa fresca de NW..
A minima da passada noite foi de 8.6°C, se descer até ás 00h darei conta por aqui..


----------



## stormy (31 Out 2011 às 23:28)

Mais um dia de Outono por Viena, desta vez com céus pouco nublados e alguma neblina...o vento esteve fraco e variavel.

Max 13.6°C
Min 6.8°C

Por agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 6.9°C


----------



## hurricane (2 Nov 2011 às 16:26)

Aqui por Zaragoza dia bastante húmido com alguns chuviscos e temperatura a rondar os 18 graus. Nos próximo dias preve-se uma acentuada descida mas com a permanencia de chuva.


----------



## MSantos (2 Nov 2011 às 18:48)

Boa noite

Depois de alguns dias cinzentos com bastante chuvisco e nevoeiro o sol voltou hoje aqui a Bialystok, as previsões a longo prazo indicam uma significativa descida da temperatura, para valores mais normais para a época em que nos encontramos.

Neste momento alguma névoa e 2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2011 às 01:07)

Alerta vermelho para alguns departamentos do sudeste francês, devido à possibilidade de chuvas torrenciais nas próximas 24 horas.

_Episodes parmi les plus violents et les plus marquants de ces dernières décennies : 
- le 3 octobre 1988 sur le Gard : 420 mm tombent en 24 heures, c'est-à-dire l'équivalent de 6 mois de pluie, concentrés sur Nîmes. 
- le 22 septembre 1992, la catastrophe de Vaison-la-Romaine : ce sont près de 300 mm (l'équivalent de 3 à 4 mois de précipitations) qui se sont déversés en 5 heures seulement en amont de Vaison-la-Romaine, provoquant une crue éclair de l'Ouvèze. 
- le 12 novembre 1999, les inondations de l'Aude : la zone la plus sévèrement touchée est la région de Lézignan où il est tombé 620 mm en 36 heures (plus des 2 tiers d’une année habituelle de pluie). 
- le 8 septembre 2002 dans le Gard : 687 mm à Anduze en moins de 36 heures (les 2 tiers d'une année habituelle de pluie). 
- le récent épisode violent du Var le 15 juin 2010 (saison atypique) : près de 400 mm aux Arcs en moins de 24 heures (la moitié de ce qui tombe habituellement en une année). _

Fonte: MeteoFrance


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

De novo fortes chuvas em Liguria (Genova, Italia). 4 mortos ja. Edito, 7 mortos.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2011 às 16:53)

*Alluvione Genova Inondazione via Fereggiano Esondazione rio Fereggiano*


naviditalia

*Nubifragio a Genova - Morti e dispersi*


Rai.tv


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2011 às 17:11)

*Nubifragio a Genova - Morti e dispersi *


onavils66

*distruzione e morti nel alluvione in liguria(genova 04/11/11)*

*(AVISO: Contem imagens que podem ferir a sensibilidade de algumas pessoas)*


STEUable


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 19:29)

*Mau tempo em Itália faz seis mortos*


> Pelo menos seis pessoas morreram na sequência das chuvas torrenciais registadas, esta sexta-feira, na cidade de Génova (noroeste da Itália), indicaram os bombeiros locais.
> 
> Entre as vítimas mortais encontram-se duas crianças, indicaram as mesmas fontes, que informaram ainda que foram recuperados, até ao momento, cinco corpos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 20:01)

Alguns vídeos bastante impressionantes dos aluviões em Génova.


----------



## F_R (4 Nov 2011 às 20:27)

Fotos de Genova
































http://www.record.xl.pt/multimedia/fotos/interior.aspx?content_id=725133


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2011 às 22:05)

Alguns valores de precipitação nas localidades afectadas.


Quezzi - *515mm*
Vicomorasso - *460mm*
Università - *390mm*
Crocetta di Orero - *330mm*
Creto - *300mm*
Premanico - *280mm*
Centro Funzionale - *210mm*
Sant’Ilario - *165mm*

http://www.meteoweb.eu/2011/11/allu...e-previsioni-meteo-per-le-prossime-ore/95759/


----------



## hurricane (5 Nov 2011 às 03:51)

Aqui por Zaragoza neste momento muita muita chuva! Há varias horas que chove moderadamente sem parar!  Quanto a temperatura a rondar os 12 graus portanto bastante baixa também.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2011 às 13:12)

Já alguém reparou numa depressão que vai começar a desenvolver-se entre as Baleares e a Sardenha a partir de amanhã, pelo aspecto que o GFS apresenta nas cartas e a elevada precipitação parece ser uma depressão com características tropicais no mediterrâneo ou com cara de ser mesmo um ciclone no mediterrâneo. 

Vai ser uma boa oportunidade para nós seguirmos e que merece um acompanhamento especial no seguimento europa.

Para 3ªfeira previsão GFS


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Nov 2011 às 19:37)

Seis pessoas morreram devido a chuvas torrenciais

Pelo menos seis pessoas morreram na sequência das chuvas torrenciais na cidade de Génova, Itália. Entre as vítimas mortais encontram-se duas crianças.

As chuvas torrenciais que assolaram a região provocaram inúmeras inundações e enxurradas, devido ao transbordo dos rios Bisagno e Sturla.

A cidade de Génova está em estado de emergência e os bombeiros encerraram os sistemas de fornecimento de gás e de electricidade em toda a zona.






Fonte:
DN
http://www.dn.pt/inicio/globo/interior.aspx?content_id=2103593&seccao=Europa


----------



## irpsit (6 Nov 2011 às 15:04)

Depois de ter estado um mês na Índia sempre com temperaturas entre os 25 e 35ºC, e fortes monções, cheguei agora de novo à Islândia, onde sigo hoje com a primeira neve durante o dia. Do clima tropical para o clima polar!

Ontem choveu, máxima de 6ºC.
À noite, a mínima chegou aos -1ºC.
Hoje, a máxima só chegou aos 2ºC e agora começou a nevar.

É uma entrada fria, que provavelmente indica o ar bastante frio presente neste momento sob a Gronelândia, que talvez chegue à Europa daqui por uma ou duas semanas.


----------



## Vince (6 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

Um vídeo bastante interessante, na Islândia

[ame="http://vimeo.com/31675022"]Hann blÃ¦s on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Nov 2011 às 22:37)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo bastante interessante, na Islândia


Mas que fantástico momento. Turbilhões, um misto de rajadas e redemoinhos que mal começam logo se desfazem. E que dizer daquele contentor (certamente vazio) a ser arrastado para dentro de água.
Bem apanhado.

Cenas destas começam-nos a chegar com mais frequência aos nossos olhos. Mais e mais câmaras de vídeo encontram-se por todo o lado...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Nov 2011 às 23:22)

Chuvas em Espanha activam planos de emergência na Catalunha, País Basco e Navarra

Catalunha, País Basco e Navarra activaram, este domingo, os planos de emergência devido às fortes chuvas, que transbordaram rios no País Basco e em Navarra. O mau tempo desalojou oito famílias no bairro de Teixonera (Barcelona). A água criou um buraco de 20 metros.

Na Catalunha, a Protecção Civil lançou um plano de emergência especial por causa das inundações. A persistência da chuva fez aumentar o caudal dos rios acima do normal, sobretudo nas zonas de Girona e Barcelona.

A força da água foi tal que, num bairro de Barcelona - Teixonera - o piso de uma rua desabou, criando um buraco de 20 metros. Oito famílias foram desalojadas e não estavam autorizados a regressar a casa. Segundo a Protecção Civil, o terreno não estava estável.

No País Basco, o Governo Regional também activou um plano de emergência de inundações, que passou do nível um para o nível dois, sobretudo na zona de Gipuzkoa, em consequência da chuva que caiu.

As autoridades montaram ainda dois centros de acompanhamento em Bilbau e em Vitoria.

Em Navarra, o temporal levou ao corte da auto-estrada 15, em ambos os sentidos, na zona de Guipúzcoa, devido a desabamentos. A previsão dos meteorologistas é que as chuvas se mantivessem durante a noite. O alerta laranja permanecia em várias regiões de Espanha.




Mau tempo faz três mortos em França

Fortes chuvas e as inundações que assolaram o sul de França já provocaram três mortos o levaram à retirada de cerca de 600 pessoas, da costa e nos Alpes no Sudoeste do país.

Bombeiros ajudaram a resgatar cerca de 1200 mil pessoas afectadas pelas tempestades, usando helicópteros para salvar cerca de 30.

Rios transbordaram, inundando ruas e casa. Imagens de televisão mostravam carros a boiar nas estradas e habitações cobertas de água e lama. Na noite deste domingo, dezenas de regiões permaneciam em alerta laranja.

Em Itália, o Norte continua debaixo de água e, esta segunda-feira, todas as escolas deverão permanecer fechadas. 






Fontes:
JN


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Nov 2011 às 17:24)

Muito bom video vince!


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2011 às 17:43)

Vince disse:


> Um vídeo bastante interessante, na Islândia
> 
> Hann blÃ¦s on Vimeo



Excelente!

Parece-me um belo exemplo de um downburst!


----------



## irpsit (7 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

Mau tempo bastante agressivo aqui na Islândia.

Ventos bastante fortes, de 70km/h e rajadas até aos 90km/h.
Chuva bastante forte e contínua. Total de 55mm até agora.
E houve um evento raríssimo hoje de tarde; uma forte trovoada. 
Foi muito interessante ver o ar espantado dos islandeses, e eu a dizer  "é só uma trovoada forte".

Isto foi devido a uma marcada entrada de ar quente de sudoeste, que é muito evidente no satélite. Que explica a chuva quase torrencial, ventos fortes e trovoada. Um cenário que normalmente não ocorre a latitudes polares.

A temperature subiu em flecha. Estavam dois de máxima ontem e nevava. Estavam zero de manhã. Agora estão +10ºC ao ínicio da noite e na costa registam-se +15ºC (e rajadas a ultrapassar os 100km/h).  

De um modo geral, estámos a experienciar um Outono bastante quente e com precipitação invulgarmente forte na Islândia.


----------



## FJC (8 Nov 2011 às 00:07)

Boa noite.

Formou-se uma depressão tropical no mediterraneo. O NOAA classificou-a como invest 01M (NONAME).

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/PS/TROP/2011/bulletins/archive.html

<script src='http://img440.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=satav.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>

Ps. não sou ententido no assunto, mas o mesmo ainda não tinha sido noticia no forúm.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2011 às 00:13)

Ui!!!
Simplesmente linda e tão perigosa....






Pessoal... Esta depressão tropical a "puxar" a Frente Fria que consequências vai trazer para a Europa??? Medo... Isto vai ser Potente... Estou enganado?


----------



## Lousano (8 Nov 2011 às 00:19)

FJC disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Formou-se uma depressão tropical no mediterraneo. O NOAA classificou-a como invest 01M (NONAME).
> 
> ...



É algo para estudo, tendo atenção às temperaturas das águas actualmente.


----------



## irpsit (8 Nov 2011 às 07:54)

Lindo!
O Mediterrâneo costuma ter destas depressões tropicais de vez em quando.
Só não são é seguidas oficialmente.

Aqui na Islândia a frente fria e depressão associada causou também uma tempestade forte, com rajadas até 120km/h e temperaturas na Islândia de +16ºC em alguns pontos da ilha, durante a noite!

Por aqui sigo agora com uma manhã calma, chove fraco e mínima de 9ºC. Temperaturas bastante elevadas para Novembro.

Mas parece-me que dentro de uma semana, após a passagem desta frente fria, as temperaturas vão descer em toda a Europa.



Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui!!!
> Simplesmente linda e tão perigosa....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2011 às 09:28)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ui!!!
> Simplesmente linda e tão perigosa....
> 
> 
> ...



A depressão que está no Mediterraneo é bastante pequena, com o aproximar da frente haverá um aumento da subsidencia sobre a PI e o Med. Ocidental, associada á formação de uma crista anticiclonica na area.
Estes factores, combinados com a SST não muito alta ( 20-22ºC) deverão causar um enfraquecimento gradual, especialmente a partir da noite de hoje.
A depressão mesmo que se movimente em direcção á costa deverá deixar apenas aguaceiros/trovoadas por vezes fortes acompanhadas de ventos fortes de 50-80km.h com rajadas pouco superiores.

Por ser um sistema pequeno, a interacção com o tereno montanhoso e o ar frio sob o continente deverá causar um rapido enfraquecimento.

Este tipo de sistemas Tropicais/Subtropicais é bem conhecido não só do Mediterraneo ( onde são chamados vulgarmente de Medicanes, havendo o registo de uns 10 nos ultimos 20 anos), como tambe na nossa zona do Atlantico NE ( Madeira-Açores-PI), donde temos o exemplo da Grace, do Vince  e de outros sistemas não nomeados como a depressão subtropical de fevereiro de 2010.

............................

Neste momento, acho mais interessante a ST Sean, dado que a sua existencia poderá trazer algumas influencias indirectas ao estado do tempo neste proximo fim de semana...por duas razões:

- Influencia no jet, cuja minima alteração pode levar ou potenciar fenomenos de ciclogenese ou ciclolise.
- Transporte de ar tropical na sua circulação e a partir do outfow, que pode intensificar a depressão deste fim de semana.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2011 às 12:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já alguém reparou numa depressão que vai começar a desenvolver-se entre as Baleares e a Sardenha a partir de amanhã, pelo aspecto que o GFS apresenta nas cartas e a elevada precipitação parece ser uma depressão com características tropicais no mediterrâneo ou com cara de ser mesmo um ciclone no mediterrâneo.
> 
> Vai ser uma boa oportunidade para nós seguirmos e que merece um acompanhamento especial no seguimento europa.



A minha análise estava certeira.  Vou fazer o euromilhões.


----------



## MSantos (8 Nov 2011 às 13:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A minha análise estava certeira.  Vou fazer o euromilhões.



Analise certeira sem duvida 

Aqui no Nordeste da Polónia hoje temos um dia de nevoeiro pouco denso, é possível ver-se o sol através do nevoeiro, nos próximos dias prevê-se uma descida acentuada das temperaturas

Por agora 6ºC


----------



## MSantos (9 Nov 2011 às 09:50)

Bom dia 

Manhã de nevoeiro e chuvisco aqui em Bialystok, por agora 5ºC


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2011 às 14:34)

Boa tarde.

Dia bastante frio e de céu encoberto aqui por Białystok , a temperatura actual é de apenas 1ºC.

As previsões indicam que no próximo fim de semana talvez possa ver por aqui os primeiros flocos de neve deste Outono/Inverno. 

Segundo os polacos este Outono está a ser bastante ameno por aqui e a neve costuma começar a cair bastante mais cedo...


----------



## hurricane (10 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Aqui por Zaragoza o tempo está relativamente ameno! De manhã choveu mas durante o dia esteve sol! Pelo que vi pelos previsões mesmo sendo de longo prazo parece que a temperatura vai começar a baixar gradualmente a partir do dia 15 de Novembro até porque em Dezembro a média de temperatura é bastante mais baixa do que está agora! Em relação à chuva está prevista no fim de semana!


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2011 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!

Hoje temos aqui por Białystok um dia de sol e céu limpo, mas com uns frescos 4ºC neste momento.

Amanha e Domingo, ao que tudo indica teremos dias de céu encoberto por aqui e com alguma sorte, talvez dê para ver uns flocos, embora a possibilidade de haver precipitação não seja muito alta.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2011 às 18:43)

Boas...

Hoje está a arrefecer bastante e muito mais cedo aqui na Polónia, a esta hora já se registam -4ºC, a noite promete ser bem gelada, a ausência de vento vai potenciar ainda mais a descida da temperatura.


----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2011 às 20:00)

Estou com um tempo semelhante do teu daí da Polónia, aqui na Islândia.

O dia começou com uma mínima de *-2ºC* após noite pouco nublado (mas alguns aguaceiros fracos de chuva ao ínicio da noite). Depois ficou tudo gelado, e bem gelado até meio da tarde. Carros, plantas, vidros e praticamente todo o sol até uns 2cm de profundidade. A temperatura persistiu até às duas da tarde nos *0ºC*. Mas depois as nuvens chegaram e o vento levantou força, vindo de sudeste, e a temperatura subiu até aos *+3ºC* (pois o vento arrasta ar húmido do mar).

Já tivemos alguma neve este Outono, mas as entradas atlântidas ainda trazem muito ar quente. Tenho que esperar por novas entradas polares de noroeste.

Quando chegar a Janeiro, tudo será diferente. Ainda pode chover, mas as geladas irão causar o congelamento do solo até pelo menos meio metro de profundidade.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2011 às 20:59)

Aí na Islândia as horas de luz solar devem ser muito poucas agora, aqui nesta região da Polónia o sol põe-se bastante cedo hoje por volta das 15:38 já o sol estava desaparecer no horizonte 

Ainda não tivemos neve aqui, a precipitação tem sido muito pouca nas ultimas semanas...

Por agora -5ºC


----------



## irpsit (11 Nov 2011 às 21:25)

Agora chove bem, e sigo com +4ºC.
Perdi as hipóteses de neve. O ar atlântido traz bastante temperatura.
Aliás percebe-se bem na imagem de satélite.


----------



## FTerroso (11 Nov 2011 às 21:34)

Sera que nao teremos frio/neve neste outono/inverno?

Incrivel como as temperaturas  estao altas aqui na França esse ano! Ano passado me lembro que nevou muito por aqui em novembro.

Quais sao as espectativas?

abs


----------



## FRibeiro (11 Nov 2011 às 21:42)

Pois realmente as tempertuas têm estado altas aqui em França.
Eu estou em Paris e a noite mais fresca que tive foi de min de 2ºC há umas 3 semanas atrás...A partir daí é sempre minimas de 8/9ºC e maxímas de 15/16º
E chuva nem tem sido muita, é mais céu nublado e tempo humido.
É o que faz o tempo anticiclonico =/


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Nov 2011 às 17:18)

Tambem temperaturas altas em Espanha. Hoje na minha cidade (A Coruña) 22,9ºC. A máxima do país em Sevilla 28,3ºC. Outras temperaturas destacadas Santander aeroporto 23,7ºC, Bilbao aeroporto 24,3ºC e Salamanca (775 metros) 22,5ºC.


----------



## MSantos (12 Nov 2011 às 18:28)

Boa noite!

Tivemos um dia de chuvisco fraco aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, o chuvisco durou todo o dia e parece querer continuar pela noite dentro, a temperatura esteve sempre baixa a variar entre 1ºC e 2ºC mas não vi nada de neve

Por agora 1.4ºC segundo o IM Polaco, e continua o leve chuvisco...


----------



## irpsit (14 Nov 2011 às 07:38)

Mais temperaturas elevadas desde a Islândia.
Sigo com chuva e mínimas de 6º e máximas de 11º
Nesta altura já deveria estar a nevar. As temp seguem aprox 5º acima da média


----------



## MSantos (14 Nov 2011 às 09:35)

irpsit disse:


> Mais temperaturas elevadas desde a Islândia.
> Sigo com chuva e mínimas de 6º e máximas de 11º
> Nesta altura já deveria estar a nevar. As temp seguem aprox 5º acima da média



Por aqui os Polacos também dizem que a neve está a tardar mais do que o costume este ano. 

Hoje temos mais um dia de chuvisco em Białystok, é o terceiro dia consecutivo que a nebulosidade ou nevoeiro não permitem ver o sol. Durante a noite ocorreu chuvisco com congelação, hoje de manhã ainda era visível algum gelo principalmente nos carros, por agora continua o leve chuvisco com apenas *0ºC*, a elevada humidade e vento fraco que se faz sentir aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## hurricane (14 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

Aqui por Zaragoza também está mais fresco hoje com a temperatura a rondar os 15 graus! Mais fresco em relação aos dias passados claro! A chuva não deve tardar muito e penso que já irá cair esta tarde! Para os proximos dias prevê-se uma acentuada descida de temperatura.


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2011 às 17:39)

Mais um dia muito cinzento aqui em Białystok, por agora 4.4ºC, a cerca da 1 hora começou a chuviscar, entretanto a precipitação intensificou-se um pouco e cai agora uma chuva fraca. 

Depois de ontem e hoje a temperatura ter subido, amanha espera-se que desça novamente para valores negativos. 
Amanhã também se espera que o sol volte a aparecer depois de 4 dias em que nunca se deixou ver...


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Nov 2011 às 18:51)

Hoje temperaturas maximas negativas em Praga. As 3 estaçaos de Praga segundo Ogimet,

Praga Libus -1,3ºC
Praga Ruzyne -1,6ºC
Praga Kbeli -2,7ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Nov 2011 às 11:40)

Kladno, perto de Praga, agora. Nao é neve, é névoa geada.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Nov 2011 às 12:25)

Em A Coruña sigo con tempo úmido e temperaturas suaves. 
Saúdos!


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2011 às 17:13)

Boa Noite!

Depois de alguns dias em que o sol não apareceu devido ao nevoeiro e nebulosidade constantes hoje tivemos um bonito dia de sol.

Por agora a temperatura está a descer de forma muito rápida, já estão -4ºC,segundo o IM Polaco.  
Vamos ver até onde vão descer as temperaturas, esta noite promete ser gelada


----------



## MSantos (16 Nov 2011 às 22:32)

MSantos disse:


> Boa Noite!
> 
> Depois de alguns dias em que o sol não apareceu devido ao nevoeiro e nebulosidade constantes hoje tivemos um bonito dia de sol.
> 
> ...



A noite segue calma, sem vento e sem nuvens aqui em Białystok, a temperatura vai caindo cada vez para valores mais negativos, neste momento *-7.1ºC*. até onde irá??


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Nov 2011 às 09:44)

As capitais europeas mais frías nas últimas 24 horas (temperaturas mínimas):

-7.1º Skopje 
-6.9º Oslo 
-6.2º Bratislava 
-5.7º Belgrado 
-5.2º Sofía y Kiev 
-4.8º Zagreb 
-4.5º Vilna 
-4.3º Berna y Moscú 
-4.0º Varsovia 
-3.8º Budapest y Minsk 
-3.4º Chisinau y Liubliana


----------



## Danilo2012 (17 Nov 2011 às 10:41)

Ferreiro disse:


> Kladno, perto de Praga, agora. Nao é neve, é névoa geada.




 Nossa, eu nao sabia que isso existia 
  bonitas fotos !


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2011 às 14:45)

Bonito dia de sol mas frio aqui em Bialystok, a máxima não deve ter passado 1ºC

Aqui o Sol põe-se incrivelmente cedo nesta altura do ano, hoje o pôr do sol foi bonito deixo aqui uma foto:

Hora da foto: 15:21 (que cedo)


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2011 às 19:43)

Boas!

Depois de um bonito final de tarde, com um bonito pôr do sol, a temperatura baixou bastante até perto dos -7ºC, passado pouco tempo formou-se um denso nevoeiro que fez a temperatura subir para os actuais -5ºC.

Nevoeiro e temperaturas negativas significa sincelo, veremos se as condições se mantêm assim para eu tirar umas fotos


----------



## cardosorc (17 Nov 2011 às 22:15)

boa noite!

 Sigo os vossos posts atentamente desde meados do ano passado. Ate agora ainda nao me tinha registado por achar que o meu contributo sera quase nulo. Ou seja como a maioria das pessoas tenho interesse pela tematica mas pouco percebo. Mas ja que me registei... Aqui vai a primeira pergunta que gostava que alguem me ajudasse a esclarecer...

Vou fazer uma viagem a paris de 30 novembro a 4 dezembro. Qual a tendencia da meteo para esses dias? Alguma chuva e temperaturas anemas?

Desde ja obrigado pela ajuda! 

Ricardo


----------



## MSantos (17 Nov 2011 às 23:19)

cardosorc disse:


> boa noite!
> 
> Sigo os vossos posts atentamente desde meados do ano passado. Ate agora ainda nao me tinha registado por achar que o meu contributo sera quase nulo. Ou seja como a maioria das pessoas tenho interesse pela tematica mas pouco percebo. Mas ja que me registei... Aqui vai a primeira pergunta que gostava que alguem me ajudasse a esclarecer...
> 
> ...



Bem vindo ao MeteoPT, ainda é cedo para se saber como vai estar o tempo em Paris nessa altura, mas vai acompanhando o tópico das previsões


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Nov 2011 às 09:18)

Mínimas hoje em capitais europeas,

-8.2º Skopje 
-6.3º Oslo 
-6.2º Sofia 
-5.5º Budapest 
-5.1º Belgrade 
-4.9º Vilnius 
-4.6º Zagreb 
-4.6º Chisinau 
-4.5º Kiev 
-4.0º Sarajevo 
-3.3º Bratislava 
-3.2º Ljubljana 
-3.1º Minsk

Viena e Bratislava tiveram ontem uma máxima negativa.


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2011 às 11:22)

Dzien Dobry (bom dia) 

Manhã de nevoeiro com -2ºC aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, uma fina camada de sincelo cobre todas as superfícies, à pouco tirei umas fotos daqui a pouco coloco aqui algumas


----------



## Danilo2012 (18 Nov 2011 às 12:07)

MSantos disse:


> Bonito dia de sol mas frio aqui em Bialystok, a máxima não deve ter passado 1ºC
> 
> Aqui o Sol põe-se incrivelmente cedo nesta altura do ano, hoje o pôr do sol foi bonito deixo aqui uma foto:
> 
> Hora da foto: 15:21 (que cedo)



  Nossa muito bonita a terra do meu preferido compositor, e que frio em ! com essas temperaturas logo logo caira a neve.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

O outono em Espanha está a ser suave. Burgos (900 metros), uma das cidades mais frias de Espanha so conseguiu uma geada em outubro (-1,3ºC o día 21) e nemunha em novembro até agora.

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...ano=2011&mes=11&day=18&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## MSantos (18 Nov 2011 às 15:33)

Tarde de névoa aqui em Bialystok, neste momento estão -0.9ºC, parece que a máxima vai ser negativa hoje por aqui

Se quiserem ver as fotos do sincelo desta manhã por aqui vão a este tópico:

 Sincelo em Bialystok


----------



## MSantos (19 Nov 2011 às 18:56)

Boas!

Mais um dia muito cinzento em Bialystok, a temperatura subiu durante a manhã para valores positivos depois de mais de 24 horas de temperatura negativa, actualmente chove fraco com 2ºC


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (20 Nov 2011 às 14:50)

A neve tarda a cair na europa central e de leste .
Vou de férias para stuttgart entre 27 de dezembro e 02 de janeiro e estou a ver que não vou ver neve por lá


----------



## MSantos (20 Nov 2011 às 16:19)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> A neve tarda a cair na europa central e de leste .
> Vou de férias para stuttgart entre 27 de dezembro e 02 de janeiro e estou a ver que não vou ver neve por lá



Tens razão, este ano a neve está a demorar a chegar. 

Hoje aqui no Nordeste da Polónia tivemos um dia de chuvisco/chuva fraca constante, a temperatura tem vindo a subir bastante, neste momento 5ºC e chuvisco...


----------



## FTerroso (20 Nov 2011 às 16:33)

meteo.ptlousada disse:


> A neve tarda a cair na europa central e de leste .
> Vou de férias para stuttgart entre 27 de dezembro e 02 de janeiro e estou a ver que não vou ver neve por lá



hii falta muito ainda.
Ate la as coisas com certeza vao mudar. Meteofrance ja indica temperaturas negativas para a proxima semana na França.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (20 Nov 2011 às 18:10)

FTerroso disse:


> hii falta muito ainda.
> Ate la as coisas com certeza vao mudar. Meteofrance ja indica temperaturas negativas para a proxima semana na França.



Sim isso é verdade ainda falta muito . e em estugarda tem tido temperaturas minimas abaixo de 0ºC .
A neve tem tardado mas cá para mim quando vier vai provocar o caus . O custume


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2011 às 00:08)

*Vejam o mesmo fenómeno explicado num jornal inglês e num jornal português ...*

*DENSE FOG DISRUPTS FLIGHT SCHEDULES*

Airline passengers have been warned they may face disruption on Monday morning after more than 100 flights were cancelled due to dense fog at two airports. Foggy conditions in the south east and east of England caused flights to be grounded at Heathrow and London City airports throughout the day, with the Met Office saying fog was likely to persist late into Monday morning.
A Met Office spokesman said: "We have seen quite dense fog in the south east and east of England today and over night we expect that to become more widespread, with visibility reduced to 50 metres. "Tomorrow fog will take a while to shift in London, the south east and the east of England up to York, and will only become less widespread in the late morning." 
Heathrow airport said it was aware 63 inbound and 78 outbound flights had been cancelled during the day by airlines. A spokeswoman for the airport said: "Passengers are being re-booked or put up in accommodation by airlines, while some domestic passengers are being taken in coaches to their destination. "Some delays to flights are also occurring so we advise passengers to check with their airlines before travelling."
Flights were also cancelled at London City Airport, although a spokeswoman for the airport said restrictions had now been lifted. Gatwick airport said it was experiencing low visibility but it had caused no disruption to flights, while Stansted said today had been "business as usual".
The Met Office also said fog could also cause issue for drivers and warned them to slow down and leave greater distances between themselves and other vehicles.

Fonte: Daily Star

*Nevão cancela 176 voos em Londres*

Um intenso nevão causou hoje o caos em Londres. Os aeroportos da capital inglesa, incluindo o de Heathrow, tiveram de cancelar 176 voos. Alguns voos da TAP registaram atrasos mas nenhum foi cancelado. Milhares de passageiros foram afectados, após várias companhias terem cancelado os seus voos e este número poderá aumentar durante a noite.
O aeroporto de Heathrow, um dos mais movimentados do mundo, com uma média de 1300 voos diárias, confirmou através de comunicado o cancelamento pelas companhias aéreas de 74 partidas e 58 chegadas, para além de várias atrasos. O aeroporto aconselha os passageiros a comprovarem o estado dos seus voos antes de iniciarem as respectivas viagens.
Nenhum dos aeroportos afectados teve que fechar, mas as condições de visibilidade levaram os controladores aéreos a reduzir o número de voos. A previsão meteorológica para as próximas horas aponta para a extensão da neve a outras zonas do centro e norte do país. 

Fonte: abola

Alguém leve uns bons dicionários à Bola ...


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2011 às 01:03)

*Dense Fog = Nevão* 



Aqui em Bialystok continua o chuvisco, e já dura à mais de 24horas, amanha ao que tudo indica será mais um dia de chuva fraca/chuvisco por aqui e a temperatura deverá baixar.

Por agora estão 5ºC, há uns dias a esta hora tinha -8ºC


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2011 às 07:43)

Sigo da Islândia, com *-1ºC* e céu nublado. Os aguaceiros já passaram de chuva a graupel, mas esta manhã ainda não caíu precipitação. Solo ligeiramente congelado.
Ontem a máxima foi de *+3ºC*, hoje promete ser à volta dos zero. As temperaturas deverão descer mais para o final da semana.
Finalmente, temperaturas mais normais para esta época do ano.

De destacar é já termos dias muito curtos e o sol a não subir mais de 3º acima do horizonte!
No local onde vivo e trabalho, um pequeno vale, já não se vê mais a luz do sol. 

É soberbo ter o nascer do sol só às 10.30 e continua a ficar mais tarde a cada dia.


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2011 às 10:32)

irpsit disse:


> De destacar é já termos dias muito curtos e o sol a não subir mais de 3º acima do horizonte!
> No local onde vivo e trabalho, um pequeno vale, já não se vê mais a luz do sol.
> 
> É soberbo ter o nascer do sol só às 10.30 e continua a ficar mais tarde a cada dia.



Com esse raiar do dia tão tarde e pôr do sol tão cedo nem tempo tens de tirar umas fotos decentes se houver algum evento interessante.
Tivesses aí uma aviação low-cost e nas tuas folgas vinhas até Portugal só para teres sol ou luz do dia por umas boas horas...

Bom proveito dos eventos meteorológicos por aí.


----------



## rozzo (21 Nov 2011 às 10:33)

Realmente eu ouvi essa notícia de manhã na tv do nevão em Londres, e achei estranho, muito estranho, agora realmente aqui está confirmado.

Esta devia ir já para os Tesourinhos...


----------



## Vince (21 Nov 2011 às 10:46)

O erro foi ontem à noite da Lusa que depois se propagou por quase toda a comunicação social nacional. Jornalismo copy&past, se repararem, eles nem os próprios comentários dos leitores lêem que de imediato em todo o lado deram conta do erro.


----------



## F_R (21 Nov 2011 às 13:24)

Acabaram de dar a noticia do nevão de Londres na SIC


----------



## duncan (21 Nov 2011 às 13:42)

Gerofil disse:


> *Vejam o mesmo fenómeno explicado num jornal inglês e num jornal português ...*
> 
> *DENSE FOG DISRUPTS FLIGHT SCHEDULES*
> 
> ...



boa tarde,como é possivel,mas estes jornalistas ou quem trata da informaçao para ser trasmitida nao sabem ingles??ate no telejornal da sic se deram ao trabalho de darem imagens de um aeroporto(nao sei se é de londres)com mais um metro de neve,ainda mais grave dizeram que a neve era para continuar nos proximos dias.isto é mesmo o cumulo


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

Aristocrata disse:


> Com esse raiar do dia tão tarde e pôr do sol tão cedo nem tempo tens de tirar umas fotos decentes se houver algum evento interessante.
> Tivesses aí uma aviação low-cost e nas tuas folgas vinhas até Portugal só para teres sol ou luz do dia por umas boas horas...
> 
> Bom proveito dos eventos meteorológicos por aí.



Aqui no Nordeste da Polónia onde me encontro os dias também são pequenos, não tanto como na Islândia mas ainda assim faz-me muita confusão anoitecer tão cedo

Nascer do Sol: *07:01*
Pôr do sol:	*15:24* 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Os meus posts em relação ao seguimento começam a ser repetitivos, mais um dia de chuvisco/chuva fraca quase constante por aqui, o 3º consecutivo... Por agora 4.6ºC


----------



## irpsit (21 Nov 2011 às 18:09)

Olha agora é que disseste tudo!

Infelizmente os voos ficam-me no mínimo por 300 euros, ir a vir. Algo que no entanto já é muito mais barato do que era há uns anos.

No intervalo do almoço, dei uma pequena volta lá fora, por 20 minutos, só para apanhar alguma luz do sol. Tive que me deslocar a uma colina para ver o sol e tirar umas fotos. 

O dia passou-se com aguaceiros de granizo, muito frequentes (de cumulonimbos), e temperatura sempre nos *0ºC*. O sol também brilhou frequentemente, pela primeira vez em muitos dias. 












O sol atinge 4º acima do horizonte, mas irá ficar-se pelos 2º em Dezembro.






A acumulação branca não é neve, mas apenas granizo e graupel. Esta foto também é tirada às 13h, quando o sol atinge altitude máxima, mas nesta zona junto à minha casa, o sol nunca se chega a levantar.




Aristocrata disse:


> Com esse raiar do dia tão tarde e pôr do sol tão cedo nem tempo tens de tirar umas fotos decentes se houver algum evento interessante.
> Tivesses aí uma aviação low-cost e nas tuas folgas vinhas até Portugal só para teres sol ou luz do dia por umas boas horas...
> 
> Bom proveito dos eventos meteorológicos por aí.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Nov 2011 às 19:02)

Temperaturas máximas hoje na area danubiana

Zagreb -2.9ºC 
Liubliana -2.2ºC
Viena -0.4ºC
Bratislava -0.2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Nov 2011 às 19:41)

MSantos disse:


> Os meus posts em relação ao seguimento começam a ser repetitivos, mais um dia de chuvisco/chuva fraca quase constante por aqui, o 3º consecutivo... Por agora 4.6ºC



Descansa que vais ter emoções que chegue dentro em breve porque o frio, a neve, o mau tempo deverão chegar aí. Pelo menos é assim que deve ser...


----------



## irpsit (22 Nov 2011 às 12:58)

Sigo daqui com máxima de +1ºC
Céu encoberto, frio, e umas "pingas" de neve meio derretida.

Desde o início do dia, um extenso manto branco, devido à neve de ontem!
Acumulação total de 2cm.

Mínima de -1ºC e agora o vento começa a puxar forte de oeste. E assim começa o Inverno.


----------



## MSantos (22 Nov 2011 às 13:15)

Saudações desde o Nordeste da Polónia 

Desde quinta-feira que não vejo o sol, hoje tem estado nevoeiro, e neste momento este está bastante denso, a temperatura ronda os 3ºC...


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Nov 2011 às 18:42)

Um día mais densa névoa e temperaturas máximas negativas nas capitais da bacia danubiana. Nas últimas 24 horas,

Viena -2.8ºC
Bucarest -1.7ºC
Bratislava -1.6ºC
Liubliana -1.4ºC
Zagreb -1.4ºC
Budapest -0.4ºC


----------



## cardosorc (22 Nov 2011 às 22:20)

Obrigado pela resposta 

Tenho estado a acompanhar o outro tópico na esperança que surjam novidades. Pelo que vejo nos sites creio que a minha estadia deverá ser regada qb algum frio, mas nada de anormal para dezembro...


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2011 às 14:31)

*Mau tempo na Itália faz três mortos*

Deslizamentos de terras provocados pelas intensas chuvas na região de Messina, nordeste da Sicília, em Itália, causaram a morte a três pessoas. De acordo com o jornal "Il Giornale di Sicilia" as vítimas mortais são um rapaz de 10 anos, de um homem na casa dos 50 anos e respectivo filho, com cerca de 20. A agência italiana de Protecção Civil disse que as mortes ocorreram depois de uma série de edifícios terem, ficado submersos por lama, ontem à noite, na cidade de Saponara, perto de Messina. Imagens divulgadas pela televisão italiana dão conta de ruas cobertas de rios de lama, com os carros completamente cobertos pela torrente. Mais de 20 pessoas já morreram em Itália nas últimas semanas por causa do mau tempo. A chuva também caiu fortemente nas últimas horas na ilha italiana de Sardenha, tendo já obrigado ao fecho de escolas na zona de Nuoro, bem como em algumas partes de Cagliari. Mas hoje de manhã a situação parecia já estar a melhorar, indica a AFP.

Fonte: PÚBLICO

*Messina (Itália):*


franceskav


roadtvitalia


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Nov 2011 às 19:34)

Aínda com temperaturas máximas baijo cero na bacia danubiana. Hoje nas últimas 24 horas, máximas

Viena -0.7ºC 
Bratislava -0.2ºC 
Liubliana -1.0ºC 
Zagreb -0.5ºC


----------



## irpsit (23 Nov 2011 às 22:28)

Já há festa invernosa aqui!

A caminho do terceiro dia com cobertura branca no solo.
Hoje houve sleet de manhã, sol à tarde, e uns aguaceiros de neve agora à noite.

Máxima de *+1ºC*, sigo com mínima de -*2ºC* e a neve recongelou e está dura.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Nov 2011 às 15:08)

Día de muito sol na Galiza. Em A Coruña temos 20ºC a esta hora.
Nas principais cidades espanholas temperaturas agradaveis.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Nov 2011 às 19:40)

Hoje somente Budapest atingiu máxima negativa na área danubiana:

Budapest -0.4ºC


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2011 às 22:04)

Yuppie!

Grande camadona, depois de nevada durante a noite. Acumulados uns 6-8 cm no solo.

Máxima de 0ºC, sigo com mínima actual (22h) já com -3ºC.
O céu sempre encoberto, esbranquiçado, reflectindo toda a Islândia coberta de neve e decorações de Natal.

E agora com uma aurora verde a brilhar por detrás da camada de estratos.


----------



## irpsit (24 Nov 2011 às 22:08)

E vejam a previsão para Quarta. 







A minha zona terá entre -12ºC a -17ºC.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2011 às 22:09)

irpsit disse:


> Yuppie!
> 
> Grande camadona, depois de nevada durante a noite. Acumulados uns 6-8 cm no solo.
> 
> ...



Podes colocar fotos  Abraço


----------



## MSantos (24 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

Boas!

No Nordeste da Polónia continua o tempo sem grande interesse, dias cinzentos sem precipitação com temperatura acima da média para a época

Por agora alguma neblina e 1ºC


----------



## hurricane (24 Nov 2011 às 23:31)

Aqui por Zaragoza a temperatura tem descido aos poucos! As mínimas a partir de hoje ja começam a ser mais baixas a rondar os 4 e 5 prevendo-se para duas noites 3 e 2 graus! As máximas ainda continuam bem agradáveis pois o sol aqueçe o dia tornando a temperatura amena. Neste momento 9ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Nov 2011 às 14:37)

Hoje as capitais provinciais espanholas a maior altitude conseguiram as primeiras e únicas geadas de novembro até agora,

Soria 1082 metros -0.6ºC
Burgos 890 metros  -0.2ºC
Salamanca aeroporto   (793 metros e longe da cidade) -1.6ºC

Pelo contrario, Avila e Segovia (a mais de 1000 metros) nao conseguiram geada.


----------



## FTerroso (25 Nov 2011 às 16:02)

A neve ta decepcionando esse fim de ano! Nada por aqui e as previsoes nao aparece nada nesse sentido!


----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2011 às 20:24)

Espanha finalmente está arrefecer! Hoje apesar do sol foi um dia já um tanto frio em Zaragoza. Neste momento 9ºC e as previsões apontam para uma mínima de 3


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2011 às 12:52)

Hurricane, aqui na Islândia também está a arrefecer.

Sigo com máxima de *-6ºC* após noite com *-10ºC*!!!!!

Tudo branco, camada espessa de neve de 15cm e um dia gelado com algum sol a brilhar.

Há locais no interior que seguem agora ainda somente com -17ºC após minima de *-19ºC*. Na costa seguem com -1ºC, mas hã uma vila pescatória aqui perto que ainda regista -9ºC a esta altura!! Convém dizer que eu falo de temperaturas oficiais do IM, portanto estações amadoras poderão estar ainda mais baixas.

Anteontem a pressão tb chegou aos 978mb. Foi o vento norte pós-depressão que arrastou todo este ar polar.




hurricane disse:


> Espanha finalmente está arrefecer! Hoje apesar do sol foi um dia já um tanto frio em Zaragoza. Neste momento 9ºC e as previsões apontam para uma mínima de 3


----------



## irpsit (26 Nov 2011 às 21:20)

Sigo com céu nublado e -9ºC.

Aqui perto há estações com -13ºC.


----------



## Danilo2012 (27 Nov 2011 às 02:39)

Nossa isso que e frio ! faz o tempo de minha cidade parescer um forno  !


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2011 às 11:00)

Sigo com -7ºC a meio da manhã, e um belo nevão, que faz lembrar o Natal.

Hoje a temperatura irá subir com entrada de ar de sudoeste. Mas depois as previsões dão conta da caída até aos -20ºC na minha região. A concretizar-se poderei bater o meu recorde pessoal.


----------



## Teles (27 Nov 2011 às 11:14)

Com esses valores até a maquina fotográfica congela


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2011 às 13:08)

Aqui em Zaragoza não está essas temperaturas congelantes mas penso que seja o dia mais frio que apanhei desde que cheguei! O tempo está encoberto e por isso a temperatura é baixa. Neste momento estão 9ºC e prevê-se que a próxima noite seja bem fria. Contudo a temperatura vai subir ao longo da proxima semana.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -7ºC a meio da manhã, e um belo nevão, que faz lembrar o Natal.
> 
> Hoje a temperatura irá subir com entrada de ar de sudoeste. Mas depois as previsões dão conta da caída até aos -20ºC na minha região. A concretizar-se poderei bater o meu recorde pessoal.



Condições meteorológicas bem interessantes aí na Islândia

Aqui na Polónia já não posso dizer o mesmo, as temperaturas têm andando sempre positivas e acima da média para esta altura, ainda não nevou e já estamos quase em Dezembro

Hoje temos um dia de céu encoberto e bastante vento, vão caindo uns pingos de chuva e estão 5.5ºC...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Nov 2011 às 16:35)

Para ver a Islândia em direto,é por aqui http://eldgos.mila.is/geysir/,boa camada de branco por lá .


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2011 às 18:59)

En el centro de la Cuenca del Duero se han producido los primeros días de niebla densa.

Estos días se caracterizan por temperaturas máximas bajas y mínimas moderadas, no muy frías, con muy poca oscilación térmica.

Hoy en Valladolid la temperatura máxima ha sido de 4'6ºC a las 16:00 horas.

La mínima fué a las 8:00 horas donde se alcanzaron 0'8ºC.

La visibilidad en este tipo de situaciones es baja.


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2011 às 20:25)

Primeira situação de neve da temporada na Europa
Ao longo dos proximos dias a Europa vai manter-se com temperaturas acima da média, e alguma precipitação.
Mas á medida que o Atlantico vai ficando mais activo o jet vai descer de latitude e um complexo sistema de perturbações polares vai afectar o continente, a partir de dia 4-5Dez a tendencia é de entrada de ar frio de NW, sobre grande parte da Europa, mas no Sul do continente mantem-se a influencia de massas de ar mais quente ( que de resto vão alimentar os sistemas polares).

Apesar do sul da Europa ( Portugal inclusivé) possam vir a ter um ou dois afluxos mais frios de N, a tendencia é para valores de temperatura normais.
Na Europa central poderá haver bastante neve, pois a influencia do ar frio será predominante.

No que toca ao nosso pais...teremos a predominancia de uma circulação anticiclónica, já que maior parte da actividade estará numa faixa desde SW no atlantico até ao Mar do norte, extendendo-se posteriormente a influencia das perturbações até ao Mediterraneo Central/Oriental e E/SE Europeu.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (27 Nov 2011 às 21:52)

stormy disse:


> Primeira situação de neve da temporada na Europa
> Ao longo dos proximos dias a Europa vai manter-se com temperaturas acima da média, e alguma precipitação.
> Mas á medida que o Atlantico vai ficando mais activo o jet vai descer de latitude e um complexo sistema de perturbações polares vai afectar o continente, a partir de dia 4-5Dez a tendencia é de entrada de ar frio de NW, sobre grande parte da Europa, mas no Sul do continente mantem-se a influencia de massas de ar mais quente ( que de resto vão alimentar os sistemas polares).
> 
> ...



Finalmente uma boa noticia , Vou para stuttgart no final do ano e estou a contar com neve


----------



## irpsit (27 Nov 2011 às 22:36)

Sigo com máxima de -3ºC, num dia que nevou intermitentemente. Mínima de -10ºC.

http://en.vedur.is/weather/forecasts/areas/south/#station=6310

A previsão é de fazer cair o queixo. Para a minha zona a previsão é de agora entre -16ºC a -24ºC para Quarta, mas está muito incerta ainda. 

As previsões oficiais apontam para frio glacial para toda a semana, as temperaturas vão certamente chegar aos -15ºC a -20ºC na zona onde estou, mais frio que isso é ainda uma incógnita. As temperaturas poderão chegar mesmo aos -30ºC em vários pontos da ilha. A continuada entrada polar é algo que possibilita essas temperaturas. Já hoje uma estação no interior atingiu os -20ºC. 

No inverno passado observei um extremo mínimo de "apenas" -18ºC.

Se esta vaga se concretizar, começo a achar que teremos umas entradas polares à maneira este Inverno. Recordo que o recorde islandês é de -38ºC, e em Reykjavík (junto à costa) de -25ºC.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2011 às 23:17)

Vento tem estado forte aqui em Białystok, tudo voa lá fora. A temperatura tem vindo a subir para valores impensáveis e acho que não estavam previstos, neste momento *8ºC*


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Nov 2011 às 08:37)

Em A Coruña com ceus sem nuvems e temperatura mínima de 5ºC (Meteogalicia), bastante frío por aquí, mas acho que a temperatura subirá bastante hoje pelo ceu sem nuvems.


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2011 às 09:38)

Aqui por Zaragoza tem estado muito frio! Ontem a máxima foi de 8ºC e hoje penso que será mais ou menos igual! O céu está encoberto e por isso a temperatura não sobe, mantendo-se um frio humido contudo a minima não atinge valores tao baixos!


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2011 às 10:53)

Bom dia!

Finalmente um dia de Sol aqui em Białystok, depois de uma noite bastante quente e muito ventosa, o dia amanheceu com céu praticamente limpo e uns agradáveis 6ºC, o vento continua embora com menos intensidade.

Há mais de uma semana que não tínhamos por aqui um dia de sol, mas amanha já não vai ser assim, a temperatura vai baixar e os nevoeiros já estarão de volta...


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

Sigo com -1ºC de máxima de neve fraca.

Está uma camadona de neve no solo, cerca de 25cm.
Mas todos os islandeses dizem-me que agora é só pouca neve, dantes era muito mais.

A tempestade que passou nas Faroé Islands, não sei se foi a actual ou a anterior, mas com ventos próximos dos 150km/h, resultou em muitas casas ficarem sem telhado.


----------



## hurricane (28 Nov 2011 às 13:11)

5ºC em Zaragoza! Está um frio húmido na rua


----------



## MSantos (28 Nov 2011 às 14:27)

O sol já se pôs aqui em Bialystok, são apenas 15:27 , faz-me muita impressão o sol por-se tão cedo é doentio

Por aqui vai baixando a temperatura, por agora céu pouco nublado e 5ºC...


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (28 Nov 2011 às 14:42)

MSantos disse:


> O sol já se pôs aqui em Bialystok, são apenas 15:27 , faz-me muita impressão o sol por-se tão cedo é doentio
> 
> Por aqui vai baixando a temperatura, por agora céu pouco nublado e 5ºC...



Deve ser mesmo irritante  .
Para a semana ou talvez mais que isso talvez já possas apreciar a neve a cair


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2011 às 19:19)

Sigo com -3ºC e céu encoberto. Máxima de -1ºC, Mínima de -6ºC.

Amanhã a previsão é para temperaturas na ordem dos -8ºC, depois de amanhã nos -15ºC. E o frio glacial continuará pelo menos até ao fim da semana. É dificil de prever o quão frio vai estar. 

Nota: esta situação é perfeitamente normal e expectável em final de Novembro. A máxima normal é de cerca de +2ºC. Na verdade, e ainda assim vou acabar com o Novembro com uma grande anomalia positiva de temperatura.


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2011 às 19:22)

Na verdade sigo já com -5ºC. O céu limpou nestes últimos minutos e a temperatura começou a queda.


----------



## duero (28 Nov 2011 às 19:52)

Hoy la temperatura máxima en la ciudad de Valladolid a 735 metros de altitud en la Cuenca del Duero ha sido de 2'8ºC, un día mas de densa niebla.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=cle&l=2422&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Nov 2011 às 20:43)

O mapa de temperaturas máximas em Castilla. Tambem no río Ebro (Zaragoza) forte névoa hoje.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Nov 2011 às 20:44)

O mapa de temperaturas máximas em Castilla. Tambem no río Ebro (Zaragoza) forte névoa hoje. Acho que tambem no NE de Portugal haberam nevoas.


----------



## Zoelae (28 Nov 2011 às 20:57)

A Puebla de Sanábria foi a localidade mais fria de Espanha na última semana. Tendo tido o valor de Tª mínima mais baixo da Península 3 dias e o 2º mais baixo, 4 dias dos últimos 7. 

Impressionante!

Alguém sabe há quanto tempo é que esta estação existe? Poderá estar entre as localidades mais frias de Espanha, é bem possível que atinja alguns Invernos os 20º negativos ou menos.







PS: acho que o Inverno espanhol merecia um seguimento à parte.


----------



## Ferreiro (28 Nov 2011 às 21:43)

Zoelae disse:


> A Puebla de Sanábria foi a localidade mais fria de Espanha na última semana. Tendo tido o valor de Tª mínima mais baixo da Península 3 dias e o 2º mais baixo, 4 dias dos últimos 7.
> 
> Impressionante!
> 
> Alguém sabe há quanto tempo é que esta estação existe? Poderá estar entre as localidades mais frias de Espanha, é bem possível que atinja alguns Invernos os 20º negativos ou menos.



Há dados publicados de Puebla de Sanabria do pasado inverno. A estaçao de Puebla de Sanabria está um pouco longe da localidade, está no lugar chamado El Puente. As minimas absolutas do pasado inverno foram:

Dezembro 2010 -13ºC
Janeiro 2011  -12.4ºC
Fevereiro 2011 -9.6ºC

Acho quase imposivel que atinja os -20ºC. É muito dificil conseguir -20ºC em Espanha en estaçoes oficiais. Mas evidentemente Puebla de Sanabria é uma das cidades mais frías da peninsula em temperaturas mínimas. As temperaturas máximas sao muito mais elevadas pela frecuencia de días sem nuvems. É frecuente que as máximas sejam 20ºC mais elevadas que as minimas (mesmo hoje os extremos foram -5ºC e 15ºC). As máximas absolutas do pasado inverno foram:

Dezembro 2010  16.2ºC
Janeiro 2011  11.8ºC (mas nao publicou dados o día 6 de janeiro, que foi o mais quente na provincia)
Fevereiro 2011  21.2ºC

No seguinte link podem ver todos os dados de Puebla de Sanabria desde novembro de 2010. A estaçao está na provincia de Zamora e o seu nome real é El Puente/Casa forestal
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo/


A localizaçao segundo a web de AEMET




AMPLIAÇAO




Saúdos!


----------



## irpsit (28 Nov 2011 às 22:18)

Sigo com -5ºC. Agora a temperatura já não desce mais!, e as auroras teimam não chegar!

Isto são os cortes da troika, já não há paciência, até no frio e auroras boreais andam a cortar.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Nov 2011 às 23:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Há dados publicados de Puebla de Sanabria do pasado inverno. A estaçao de Puebla de Sanabria está um pouco longe da localidade, está *no lugar chamado El Puente*...
> 
> Acho quase imposivel que atinja os -20ºC. É muito dificil conseguir -20ºC em Espanha en estaçoes oficiais. Mas evidentemente Puebla de Sanabria é uma das* cidades* mais frías da peninsula em temperaturas mínimas. As temperaturas máximas sao muito mais elevadas pela frecuencia de días sem nuvems. É frecuente que as máximas sejam 20ºC mais elevadas que as minimas (mesmo hoje os extremos foram -5ºC e 15ºC).



Boa noite

A estação meteorológica localiza-se na* localidade* de El Puente *e não no lugar* de El Puente
*Puebla de Sanábria* não é uma cidade mas uma vila, por sinal muito bonita e muito bem reconstruido o seu núcleo habitacional, preservando as características medievais ao redor do castelo. Vale bem a pena uma visita sem pressas...

Quanto à questão da temperatura mínima...não me admira que atinja os *-20ºC*. Isto porque ao redor de El Puente (que acredito não seja a zona mais fria no que concerne às mínimas) temos montanhas elevadas. É uma zona junto ao rio Tera, num pequeno vale, muito propícia a fortes inversões térmicas. Encontra-se a 950 mts de altitude - é provavelmente a cota mais baixa ao redor do parque natural do lago de Sanábria.
Se do lado português podemos atingir cerca de -15ºC, nada obsta a que essa zona atinja temperaturas ainda mais baixas.


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2011 às 00:06)

Sim aqui por Zaragoza no vale do Ebro esteve névoa por isso a temperatura ter sido tão baixa o dia todo. Agora estão cerca de 3 ou 4 graus. Penso que esta amanhã será ainda mais frio o dia se se mantiver esta névoa.


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Nov 2011 às 00:19)

hurricane disse:


> Sim aqui por Zaragoza no vale do Ebro esteve névoa por isso a temperatura ter sido tão baixa o dia todo. Agora estão cerca de 3 ou 4 graus. Penso que esta amanhã será ainda mais frio o dia se se mantiver esta névoa.



A zona de Castela Leão e o o vale do Ebro são conhecidos pelos nevoeiros gelados nesta altura do ano.
Normalmente começam na 2º quinzena de Novembro e vão até meados de dezembro; acontecem sobretudo com a estabilidade anticiclónica desta época.
Já por diversas vezes fiz a travessia destas zonas nesta época e deparei-me sempre com nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro. Cerradíssimo. E desgastante por demorar várias horas a atravessar. Pior ainda é de noite ter de andar na estrada com esse tempo.
Se bem que Actualmente se ande mais em auto-estradas, mesmo assim é saturante e não deixa de ter os seus "ses" - é quando se dão os choques em cadeia...


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Nov 2011 às 08:33)

Aristocrata disse:


> Quanto à questão da temperatura mínima...não me admira que atinja os *-20ºC*. Isto porque ao redor de El Puente (que acredito não seja a zona mais fria no que concerne às mínimas) temos montanhas elevadas. É uma zona junto ao rio Tera, num pequeno vale, muito propícia a fortes inversões térmicas. Encontra-se a 950 mts de altitude - é provavelmente a cota mais baixa ao redor do parque natural do lago de Sanábria.
> Se do lado português podemos atingir cerca de -15ºC, nada obsta a que essa zona atinja temperaturas ainda mais baixas.





Pode ser que a regiao da Sanabria (montanhas inclusive) atinja os -20ºC, mas acho que a pregunta se refería a cidade/vila de Puebla de Sanabria (lamentável o meu portugués), donde nao o veo posivel (tal vez en epocas mais frías, na decada dos 1950 aconteceu). Mas podo estar enganado. 

Hoje de novo Puebla de Sanabria/El Puente teve a mínima das 800 estaçoes de AEMET com -5.8ºC.

Hoje na minha cidade amanecemos con ceus encobertos e temperatura suave de 12ºC.

Saúdos!


----------



## Zoelae (29 Nov 2011 às 09:57)

Ferreiro disse:


> Pode ser que a regiao da Sanabria (montanhas inclusive) atinja os -20ºC, mas acho que a pregunta se refería a cidade/vila de Puebla de Sanabria (lamentável o meu portugués), donde nao o veo posivel (tal vez en epocas mais frías, na decada dos 1950 aconteceu). Mas podo estar enganado.
> 
> Hoje de novo Puebla de Sanabria/El Puente teve a mínima das 800 estaçoes de AEMET com -5.8ºC.
> 
> ...



Mesmo assim, a Puebla de Sanabria só dista cerca de 3km de El Puente e também fica no vale do Tera.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 11:53)

Aristocrata disse:


> A zona de Castela Leão e o o vale do Ebro são conhecidos pelos nevoeiros gelados nesta altura do ano.
> Normalmente começam na 2º quinzena de Novembro e vão até meados de dezembro; acontecem sobretudo com a estabilidade anticiclónica desta época.
> Já por diversas vezes fiz a travessia destas zonas nesta época e deparei-me sempre com nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro, mais nevoeiro. Cerradíssimo. E desgastante por demorar várias horas a atravessar. Pior ainda é de noite ter de andar na estrada com esse tempo.
> Se bem que Actualmente se ande mais em auto-estradas, mesmo assim é saturante e não deixa de ter os seus "ses" - é quando se dão os choques em cadeia...



Conheço muito bem este fenómeno, por já o ter experimentado diversas vezes no Planalto Mirandês, fronteiriço ao vale escarpado do Douro Internacional, pelas vezes que lá me desloco (terra dos meus pais e restante família).

Tendo sido esse fenómeno, entre outros, que me despertou e mais me fascinou em criança o gosto pela meteorologia e em particular pelo frio e gelo. Esses nevoeiros, quando intensos e persistentes no tempo, congelam tudo à sua volta, pela conjugação entre frio e humidade. E em situações extremas, transformam as estradas em verdadeiras pistas de gelo, congelam lagos, e branqueiam a vegetação. É o chamado sincelo. Quando muito persistente e duradouro, parecemos mergulhados num mundo à parte, de escuridão e silêncio, porque toda a gente se recolhe e as actividades agrícolas param quase por completo. Apanhar azeitonas nestas condições é um verdadeiro suplício, pelo frio extremo e ausência de sol.

Habituei-me a circular pelo IP4 e a transição dar-se exactamente no alto do Marão, passando de um céu azul e sol esplêndido para um mundo de névoa cerrada ao entrar no nordeste transmontano. Típica do vale do Douro, em situações persistentes abrange praticamente todo o nordeste.
Nesse dias (às vezes semanas) a temperatura diurna pouco sobe acima dos zero graus. 

Muito mais intenso nos anos 80, em que nas próprias previsões do IM indicavam a expressão «nevoeiros gelados». Bem menos frequente nos últimos anos, onde tem tido mais dificuldade em singrar e estabelecer-se coma tanta intensidade como naqueles anos.

Embora nos anos 30, 40  e 50 talvez este fenómeno não fosse assim tão comum, porque as pessoas da minha aldeia, quando nos anos 80 estes nevoeiros eram muito intensos, diziam de boca em boca que «isto» só começou a acontecer depois da construção das barragens no Douro Internacional (Miranda, Picote e Bemposta). Mito ou realidade ? 

É um fenómeno meteorólogico bem definido no tempo, desde final de Novembro até mais ou menos o Natal, desaparecendo logo de seguida para não mais voltar, mesmo que com semelhante situação anticiclónica que lhe deu origem poucas semanas antes.

E será concerteza um dia objecto de um estudo lúdico da minha parte, porque é talvez o fenómeno meteorológico que mais me marcou até hoje, e que mais prazer me dá experimentar. É como se por alguns dias fosse transportado para uma qualquer siberiana.


----------



## hurricane (29 Nov 2011 às 14:21)

Iceberg disse:


> Conheço muito bem este fenómeno, por já o ter experimentado diversas vezes no Planalto Mirandês, fronteiriço ao vale escarpado do Douro Internacional, pelas vezes que lá me desloco (terra dos meus pais e restante família).
> 
> Tendo sido esse fenómeno, entre outros, que me despertou e mais me fascinou em criança o gosto pela meteorologia e em particular pelo frio e gelo. Esses nevoeiros, quando intensos e persistentes no tempo, congelam tudo à sua volta, pela conjugação entre frio e humidade. E em situações extremas, transformam as estradas em verdadeiras pistas de gelo, congelam lagos, e branqueiam a vegetação. É o chamado sincelo. Quando muito persistente e duradouro, parecemos mergulhados num mundo à parte, de escuridão e silêncio, porque toda a gente se recolhe e as actividades agrícolas param quase por completo. Apanhar azeitonas nestas condições é um verdadeiro suplício, pelo frio extremo e ausência de sol.
> 
> ...



Sim eu é de facto o fenómeno bastante curioso e nota-se claramente de dia para dia a descida da temperatura à medida que a névoa vai persistindo! Aliás esta zona do vale do Ebro está inclusive com risco amarelo de 'niebla'! No entanto não vai perdurar muito mais tempo porque para sábado já prevêem chuva e mudança de vento! Mas se continuasse assim por muito mais tempo com uma descida maior de temperatura certamente ia congelar tudo! Neste momento estão 4 graus e às 11 horas estavam 2 graus! A máxima hoje será mais baixa do que ontem certamente.


----------



## Iceberg (29 Nov 2011 às 16:11)

Assim é, Hurricane. 

De facto, na Península Ibérica, os vales do Douro e do Ebro são os locais por excelência, e praticamente exclusivos, onde este fenómeno ocorre em toda a sua plenitude.


----------



## MSantos (29 Nov 2011 às 17:38)

Boa noite... Sim aqui já é de noite 

Dia sem história em termos meteorológicos aqui em Bialystok, céu encoberto e uma leve névoa durante todo o dia, neste momento 1ºC


----------



## irpsit (29 Nov 2011 às 18:07)

Muito muito frio!!!

Sigo com céu limpo, e *-10ºC* após máxima de -7ºC.

O pior é mesmo o vento algo forte de norte, que faz uma sensação térmica de cortar as orelhas (cerca de -20ºC).


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2011 às 13:17)

Sigo com uns gelados -11°C e céu parcialmente nublado, vento forte e gelado de norte!

Máxima foi de -9°C há cerca de duas horas. Doi os doentes quando saío lá fora, tal é o frio.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Nov 2011 às 16:08)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com uns gelados -11°C e céu parcialmente nublado, vento forte e gelado de norte!
> 
> Máxima foi de -9°C há cerca de duas horas. Doi os doentes quando saío lá fora, tal é o frio.



boa irpsit. E qual foi a mínima desta noite ? Parece que o GFS promete mais alguma carga para esse congelador  no inicio da próxima semana.
O nosso amigo Santos é que lá contínua no seu tédio meteorológico completamente inesperado... Abraço a todos e boa continuação...


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2011 às 18:40)

Sigo ao início da noite já com -13ºC.
Com céu limpo, a temperatura vão descer muito.

Eu moro num pequeno vale, e moro a meia distância entre o fundo e topo (apenas 60 metros de diferença de altitude). Isto é a cerca de 80 metros acima do nível do mar.

Vou agora ao topo da estrada ver quando mede lá. Pois lá está exposto ao vento forte o dia todo. Estimo que possa ter um ou dois graus menos.

Um lago aqui perto, a 20km, à mesma altitude, mede uns oficiais *-19ºC* neste preciso momento, o lago fica a apenas 30km da costa e da capital.

Coisa curiosas: 

 uma colega minha deixou o café num banco fora, e congelou em 10 minutos.
 ao apoiar-me para tirar uma foto hoje, toquei com a mão no metal dum poste de luz pública, e nesse instante senti a queimadura nos dedos. tenho que ir colocar um termómetro nesse metal para ver a quanto está!
 quando saío lá fora, sinto a dor nos dentes após breves segundos
 se sair de cabelo molhado, o cabelo congela em segundos e fica como palha
 já fiz várias vezes o truque de atirar água quente ao ar e congelar antes de chegar ao solo
 no solo, houve drifting neve por causa do vento forte, o deixou belos padrões na neve no solo. além disso, o vento sendo de nordeste trouxe também nova cinza do Grimsvotn (erupção larga em Maio passado) e lá fora, vê-se a cinza em vários lados na neve. (a cinza pode ser confirmada usando um magnete, pois cola-se a este - ferro na composição)
 o IM registra vários "frost quakes", sismos mais raros causados pelo congelamento do solo
 está uma autora boreal lá fora, mas não me dá vontade de ir lá fora dar cabo das orelhas e mãos, mesmo com protecção 
 já olhei dezenas de vezes para o termómetro hoje (pensando melhor, vou lá fora de novo)
 e última, e uma surpresa que descobri, as coisas frias que trago lá de fora, se as colocar no bolso, ficam molhadas. creio que é condensação do ar.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2011 às 19:46)

Isso é que é vida Irpsit!

Não gastas electricidade com frigoríficos e com arcas congeladoras.

Essa é uma experiência espetacular, a que tens, com esse tipo de frio. Se bem que para o dia a dia seja complicado "aturar".
Os naturais dessas paragens estão adaptados mas os de fora, nomeadamente de países latinos ou afins, bem precisam de muita força de vontade para aí viver nesta altura do ano. Para mais a natural falta de luz solar completa o evento...Só falta mesmo ir às lagoas termais e tomar um banho deixando apenas de fora o cabelo espetado de gelo.

P.S.: essa dos "frost quakes" é interessante...mais um fenómeno pouco ou nada conhecido.
Nós por aqui temos os "finance quakes", todas as semanas ouvimos falar deles na voz do ministro das finanças...Eh, eh!


----------



## Ferreiro (30 Nov 2011 às 20:22)

Temperaturas en Islandia as 18h e máximas e mínimas do día


----------



## irpsit (30 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Sigo com -15.1ºC.

Estou a caminho do meu recorde islandês.

Numa estação do IM aqui perto registram -22ºC a esta hora.

O sítio é um lago mais perto da costa do que eu, mas talvez por estar directamente downstream do vento que sopra sob o glaciar, hoje segue com uma das medições mais baixas em toda a Islândia. Aliás, verifiquei que de todas as estações é a mais fria neste momento e não têm qualquer vento. Mas eu tenho o vento a soprar moderado de norte, como a maioria do país. Portanto, os sitios abrigados hoje é que rulam com frio!

Tenho pena de estar numa zona descampada. Assim não atingo tanto frio como poderia.


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2011 às 23:53)

Sanxito disse:


> boa irpsit. E qual foi a mínima desta noite ? Parece que o GFS promete mais alguma carga para esse congelador  no inicio da próxima semana.
> O nosso amigo Santos é que lá contínua no seu tédio meteorológico completamente inesperado... Abraço a todos e boa continuação...



Pois é, aqui na Polónia não tem havido muito a registar, mas a próxima semana parece que vai ser mais animada

Hoje tivemos uma manhã com sol e uma leve neblina, à tarde o céu foi ficando progressivamente mais nublado e por por volta das 14h começou a cair um leve chuvisco que durou todo o resto da tarde. Por agora está um noite calma com um um ligeira névoa e estão uns amenos 2.8ºC

O nosso companheiro Irpsit é que está a viver grandes dias em termos meteorologicos  . Pode ser que para a semana seja eu.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Dez 2011 às 00:22)

Estou a gostar...*-15ºC*! Brrrr

O Irpsit ainda vai aderir à moda _a la mãe Rússia_ e, em vez de pegar em vodka com gelo (à porta de casa!), manda vir aqui da nossa pátria uma aguardentezinha, daquela caloraça como só nós a temos, e sai à rua para a degustar...
*Derretias a neve que por aí caiu!*

Qualquer dia o MSantos apanha com uma entrada glacial vinda do país da vodka. Uma entrada siberiana das antigas e fazias corar os valores que a Islândia tem neste momento.
Até não seria mal visto, se depois algum desse frio continental viesse cá para a península.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2011 às 00:45)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estou a gostar...*-15ºC*! Brrrr
> 
> O Irpsit ainda vai aderir à moda _a la mãe Rússia_ e, em vez de pegar em vodka com gelo (à porta de casa!), manda vir aqui da nossa pátria uma aguardentezinha, daquela caloraça como só nós a temos, e sai à rua para a degustar...
> *Derretias a neve que por aí caiu!*
> ...



Pois é *Aristocrata* , mais tarde ou mais cedo uma dessas entradas siberianas com ISOS de -15ºC ou menos vai cá chegar ao à Bela Polónia

Em relação ao País da vodka, os Polacos também têm muita tradição em  produzir e beber vodka, ou _Wodka_ como eles cá lhe chamam

Por agora 2.7ºC... estou à espera de dias melhores....


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Dez 2011 às 08:55)

Temperaturas mínimas em capitais europeas nas últimas 24 horas

-10.2º Reykjavik 
-7.8º Bucharest 
-7.1º Skopje 
-4.7º Liubliana 
-4.5º Sofía 
-3.5º Moscow
-3.4º Warsaw
-3.3º Belgrade
-3.3ºC Chisinau
-2.7º Sarajevo


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2011 às 12:32)

Sigo com máxima de -10ºC após mínima de -15ºC. A temperatura sobe e já houve um período de intensa neve de manhã.


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2011 às 16:40)

Boas!

Por aqui tivemos um dia de nevoeiro sempre presente, por agora 1.8ºC...

Queria escrever posts mais elaborados, mas quando não se passa nada de interessante em termos de condições meteorológicas torna-se difícil, mas melhores dias virão...


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2011 às 18:42)

Hoje nevou mais 5cm, a acumularem-se num total de cerca de 35cm (40cm em alguns sítios).

Sigo com -13ºC após máxima de -10ºC, mínima de -15ºC.


----------



## Costa (1 Dez 2011 às 19:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estou a gostar...*-15ºC*! Brrrr
> 
> O Irpsit ainda vai aderir à moda _a la mãe Rússia_ e, em vez de pegar em vodka com gelo (à porta de casa!), manda vir aqui da nossa pátria uma aguardentezinha, daquela caloraça como só nós a temos, e sai à rua para a degustar...
> *Derretias a neve que por aí caiu!*
> ...



Na mãe Rússia com *-21ºC* no Zenit-Anderlecht


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2011 às 20:07)

Costa isso foi quando?

Hoje o Anderlecht jogou na Grécia


----------



## MSantos (1 Dez 2011 às 20:19)

F_R disse:


> Costa isso foi quando?
> 
> Hoje o Anderlecht jogou na Grécia



Este jogo não foi esta época de certeza absoluta, o Zenit está no grupo do FC Porto na Liga dos campeões...

Aqui por Białystok o nevoeiro dissipou-se, e a temperatura está em 1.7ºC


----------



## hurricane (1 Dez 2011 às 20:20)

Nevoeiro gelado com temperatura de 3ºC agora. Hoje o dia voltou a ser mais frio! Mas amanha já se prevê uma ligeira subida de temperatura e principalmente o nevoeiro que se vai embora.


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2011 às 20:28)

Vejam esta anomalia. A zona sudoeste da Islandia, junto à costa regista as temperaturas mais baixas do país neste momento. Mais que o interior junto aos glaciares. Eu sigo com -13ºC, uma localidade na costa marca -14ºC.

Depois  curiosamente as ilhas Westman Islands tb na costa sudoeste, a apenas 20km dali da costa registam a temp mais alta com 0º.

Não é estranho este padrão de temperaturas?
Creio ser talvez efeito do estuário junto a essa estação; já não é a primeira vez que isto ocorre.
E ontem o lago grande a norte dali, registou tb a mínima mais baixa do país (de -22ºC).


----------



## irpsit (1 Dez 2011 às 23:27)

A temperatura disparou e já subiu aos -10ºC.

Formou-se também rapidamente um belíssimo sincelo em todas as árvores, arbustos e vidros. Está muito belo a paisagem lá fora, e uma calma enorme (ausência de vento). Mas o céu encoberto e o ar claramente mais húmido.


----------



## Danilo2012 (1 Dez 2011 às 23:30)

menos 21 na russia e igual verao para eles, notem que tem gente se abanando com leques hahahahaha


----------



## Costa (2 Dez 2011 às 09:39)

F_R disse:


> Costa isso foi quando?
> 
> Hoje o Anderlecht jogou na Grécia



Foi a época passada


----------



## irpsit (2 Dez 2011 às 18:07)

Sigo com uma temperatura que esteve à volta dos -5ºC o dia todo, e também com muita neve, céu pálido, pouca luminosidade e vento forte.

Enfim, um dia de inverno...


----------



## irpsit (3 Dez 2011 às 16:22)

Sigo com mais um dia bem frio. Uma temperatura diurna de -10ºC 

Céu apenas ligeiramente nublado por alguns estratos. Neve acumulada no solo até 40cm.
Amanhã a "frost" irá aumentar consideravelmente.

Uma excelente visibilidade, com nitidez perfeita das montanhas a mais de 100km (como o Katla).


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2011 às 16:47)

Aqui em Bialystok prossegue o marasmo, céu encoberto e por vezes caiem uns pingos ou nevoeiro, sempre com temperaturas positivas...

Mas a próxima semana promete ser mais interessante com bastante chuva ou neve, as previsões ainda estão incertas

Por agora 3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2011 às 00:28)

*NORUEGA: Novembro mais quente em 150 anos !!!*

State meteorologists report that unseasonably high temperatures all over the country made last month the warmest November recorded in Norway for around 150 years. Some are beginning to call autumn “the new spring.” “This year’s month of November was the warmest we have experienced since temperatures started being measured in the 1860s,” Roar Hansen, meteorologist at Storm Weather Center, told newspaper Dagsavisen on Thursday.
Hansen added that the mild weather most Norwegians have been experiencing all autumn has actually been mildest in the far north. “In Troms and Nordland (counties) we’ve had median temperatures several places that are more than five degrees higher than normal,” Hansen told Dagsavisen. The cities of Tromsø and Bodø also broke their own records for warm temperatures by around one-and-a-half degrees, according to storm.no. In the rest of the country, average temperatures have risen by three to four degrees.
In Bergen it’s been so warm that seeds put out to feed birds have sprouted, reported Dagsavisen. In some areas, there have been other signs of sprouting, and even the appearance of some confused wildflowers. Last year at this time, temperatures in Oslo were setting records at the other end of the scale, down to minus-24C. By contrast, on Thursday morning, even when it was still dark, temperatures were reported from plus-6-8C (mid- to high 40sF). At Tryvann in the hills above the capital, normally a popular area for skiing at this time of year, the temperature was plus-4C, well over the freezing point.
Southern and southwestern Norway were also being hit by strong winds and rain again, and more storms were predicted following an unusually clear and sunny day on Wednesday. Hurricane warnings were posted for the northwest coast as well, from Stad and north through the county of Møre og Romsdal.

NiN


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Dez 2011 às 03:43)

A minha namorada está em Lahti (Finlândia) e aquilo por lá não tem andado muito negativo também. Nem neve acumulada ainda.


----------



## irpsit (4 Dez 2011 às 11:25)

O que as pessoas têm que compreender é que estas vagas anormais de frio ou calor, dependem muito da circulação atmosférica.

E que enquanto um sítio têm frio anormal, o outro têm calor anormal.

Exemplos:
Em Dezembro de 2010, há um ano atrás, a Europa sofria com um final de Outono glacial, e com recordes de neve. Mas eu na Islândia tinha temperaturas de verão polar, máximas na ordem dos 10-15ºC (o mesmo acontecia no Canadá). Um bloqueio a leste da Islândia, trazia ventos polares de nordeste à Europa, mas ventos quentes de sul para a Islândia e até partes do Canadá.

Agora em 2011, enquanto a Escandinávia e a Suíça se queixam da falta de neve e temperaturas positivas, eu levo com neve atrás de neve, até dizer não mais, e frio glacial, devido ao continuado vento de norte. O bloqueio na Gronelândia traz ventos polares para mim, e todas as depressões passam a sudoeste, pelo Reino Unido, arrastando o ar quente atlântico para a Europa.

Decerto que poderão ver estes padrões a acontecerem em muitas outras vagas "anormais" de frio e de calor. Isto são coisas NORMAIS do clima, variações. 

Isto mesmo explica invernos continuamente secos ou invernos continuamente chuvosos em Portugal.

- - - - 

No entanto, parece-me de, do mesmo modo que em 2010 e 2009, há uma situaçao ligeiramente NAO positivo em Dezembro, mas desta feita o AA está mais a oeste na Gronelândia. Esta tendência NAO positiva consecutiva em 3 invernos, pode ser parte de uma variação mais de longo-prazo, e que a manter-se poderá resultar no geral em invernos mais frios para a Europa nos próximos anos, secos mais a norte, molhados mais a sudoeste.

- - - -

Sigo com -6ºC e mais um dia de neve.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Dez 2011 às 23:28)

*Suíça enfrenta maior seca de todos os tempos*

O outono extraordinariamente seco que predomina na Europa Central atrapalha transportes, fornecimento de energia, turismo e a vida aquática da Suíça. O início do ano já foi particularmente seco. Agora, os efeitos negativos surgem um atrás do outro.
De acordo com o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia da Suíça, MétéoSuisse, as chuvas registradas entre 1° de janeiro e 19 de novembro deste ano no oeste da Suíça e no Vale do rio Ródano são as mais baixas desde o início das estatísticas, em 1864. A última chuva que caiu nessas áreas foi em 19 de outubro, revelou o instituto nacional suíço em um relatório sobre a seca publicado no final de novembro.
A seca atual é causada por uma zona de alta pressão estacionada sobre a Europa Central há semanas. Ela afasta o tempo instável vindo do Atlântico.
*Chuva forte no Ticino - *“Do ponto de vista hidrológico, a situação atual é excepcional”, indica Silvia Morf, da Secretaria Federal do Meio Ambiente (OFEV, na sigla em francês). No entanto, as diferenças regionais são grandes: no sul da Suíça houve fortes chuvas no início de novembro. “Mas, no Valais (sudoeste) e no norte do país, há regiões que não têm registado nenhuma gota de chuva”, diz a especialista.
Alguns rios e lagos estão agora mostrando níveis de água comparáveis aos de 1947, ou mesmo 1921. “Os lagos de Biel, Murten e Neuchâtel estão muito mais baixos do que deveriam estar em novembro. Junto com o lago de Zurique, eles estão quase batendo o recorde para o mês de novembro”, disse Silvia Morf. 
Os lençóis freáticos também estão sendo prejudicados com a falta de chuva. “Nossa rede de estações de monitoramento mostra um déficit, especialmente no Jura (noroeste) e no planalto suíço”, explica a responsável.
*Transporte fluvial mais caro - *A empresa fornecedora de eletricidade Alpiq viu sua produção cair em 25% em suas hidrelétricas no Rio Aare, em relação ao mesmo período do ano passado. O nível dos rio no centro da Suíça e no norte, que tem abaixado drasticamente, é a causa. Outros fornecedores, tais como Forças Motrizes de Berna e Axpo, anunciam uma redução na produção de cerca de 20% em uma média de 10 anos.
No entanto, a situação é melhor nos lagos usados para armazenamento de água para o inverno. “As represas estavam cheias no final de setembro, início de outubro e nós podemos usar essa água para a produção invernal de energia”, garantiu o porta-voz da Alpiq, Andreas Meier.
Nem o Reno está sendo poupado. “O custo do transporte fluvial tem aumentado, já que as barcas não podem navegar totalmente carregadas de mercadorias por causa do baixo nível do rio”, explicou Nina Hochstrasser, da associação portuária de Basileia. A carga atual é de um terço da carga normal. Pelos três portos de Basileia circulam entre 10 a 15% de todas as mercadorias embarcadas para a Suíça.
*Estações de esqui preocupadas - *Nas montanhas, as estações de esqui espreitam o horizonte ansiosamente. O sol que não para de brilhar é sinal que os flocos de neve vão demorar a cair. Em muitos lugares como Andermatt e Davos, a abertura da temporada de inverno tem sido adiada. Para essas regiões, que já sofrem os reveses do forte franco com uma diminuição no turismo, o golpe é duro.
Apesar disso, MétéoSuisse lembra que a situação atual não permite fazer previsões sobre a neve que deve cair no inverno. Arosa é um bom exemplo. Em 2009, as pistas da estação dos Grisões (leste) ainda estavam verdes no final de novembro. No início de dezembro, a neve apareceu e permaneceu ideal durante todo o inverno.
Algumas organizações de proteção do meio ambiente também estão preocupadas sobre as consequências da atual seca. A truta, por exemplo, é uma espécie que corre risco se não conseguir nadar nos rios para atingir seus locais de desova.

Fonte: Correio do Brasil


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2011 às 00:15)

E por causa desse Anticiclone na Europa central, as depressões passam todas pelo Reino Unido e daí à Escandinávia, e eu levo sempre com vento contínuo de norte e nordeste. Perfeito para uma vaga glacial.

Este padrão já dura há 3 semanas e promete continuar.

Sigo agora com céu limpo e -10ºC, após um dia de pequena tempestade de neve e máxima de -7ºC

----

Esta situação que para já pode trazer tempo algo quente para Portugal, poderá trazer tempo invulgarmente frio a Portugal se o Anticiclone mais tarde lembrar de formar bloqueio até ao Reino Unido. Quando isso acontecer, a festa do frio acaba-se aqui na Islândia.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Dez 2011 às 00:32)

irpsit disse:


> *Este padrão já dura há 3 semanas e promete continuar.*



E assim vai continuar pelo menos até ao dia 10 de Dezembro; talvez nesse dia apareça um anticiclone de bloqueio sobre o Reino Unido:

http://ready.arl.noaa.gov/ready2-bin/animation.pl?id=GFS&mdl=grads/gfs/europe/panel2&file=anim


----------



## MSantos (5 Dez 2011 às 10:19)

Bom dia!

Esta manhã está a ser de muita chuva aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, desde que cá estou nunca tinha visto chover tanto por aqui 

Por agora 3.8ºC e chva moderada


----------



## irpsit (5 Dez 2011 às 12:32)

Sigo com -14ºC ao meio dia, em mais um dia soalheiro e gelado.

Minimas do país atingiram -25ºC, e -21ºC aqui perto, no maior lago do país.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Dez 2011 às 17:56)

-24ºc na costa norte de Islandia


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Dez 2011 às 02:36)

Ferreiro disse:


> -24ºc na costa norte de Islandia



Como disse o Irpsit, se de um lado tapa, do outro destapa .
E mais o que estará para vir  por aí .


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2011 às 07:18)

Por aqui sigo com uns matinais -6ºC, nada de extraordinário (ontem esteve -14ºC). Voltou a entrar ar atlântico. Céu encoberto e algum vento.

Mas toda a costa norte está muito frio, chegando a um mínimo de -27ºC esta manhã na estação oficial de Myvatn.

Esta situação é normal e perfeitamente para esta época do ano, aquando de entradas polares.



nimboestrato disse:


> Como disse o Irpsit, se de um lado tapa, do outro destapa .
> E mais o que estará para vir  por aí .


----------



## irpsit (6 Dez 2011 às 12:07)

Sigo com -7ºC, o céu encoberto e só há bocado é que chegou a luz do dia, às 11h30.

E por volta das 3h da tarde, a noite começará a cair de novo.


Esqueci-me de referir que ontem, como teve um dia limpo e com -14ºC, a visibilidade esteve recorde! 

Cheguei a ver montanhas a 110km de distância, e eu vivo quase ao nível do mar!
Normalmente vejo até 90km em dias límpidos.

No topo das montanhas, consegue-se ver mais longe (aqui no ar cristalino da Islândia é algo incrível). Já cheguei a ver a mais de 150km de distância no verão. Portanto imagino qual será a visibilidade nesses topos, nestes dias de invernos! Conta-se que dá para ver a Gronelândia.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2011 às 13:41)

Boas!

Finalmente vi neve aqui em Białystok, foi coisa pouca apenas um aguaceiro por volta das 14h (hora daqui)

Por agora estão *1.5ºC* e o céu está muito nublado, ao longo dos proximos dias desta semana a neve deve voltar a cair, esperemos que em maior quantidade


----------



## Dan (6 Dez 2011 às 17:24)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Finalmente vi neve aqui em Białystok, foi coisa pouca apenas um aguaceiro por volta das 14h (hora daqui)
> 
> Por agora estão *1.5ºC* e o céu está muito nublado, ao longo dos proximos dias desta semana a neve deve voltar a cair, esperemos que em maior quantidade



Tardou mas lá apareceu, ainda vais ter muitos dias de neve por essas bandas.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Dez 2011 às 23:07)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> Finalmente *vi neve* aqui em Białystok



Bem, parece que finalmente a ROLHA que tapava a vinda do elemento branco já está quase quase a saltar.
Quando isso acontecer (neve com fartura) salta a rolha e com ela o champanhe para festejares...
O problema vai ser se ficares algo farto se a neve não parar de cair durante dias a fio. Até lá aproveita

E Vejam este vídeo! Maravilhoso

[ame="http://vimeo.com/10325544"]Diario de um argentino no CanadÃ¡ on Vimeo[/ame]

P.S.: atenção aos "ouvidos" mais sensíveis...pura boa disposição e gargalhadas.


----------



## MSantos (6 Dez 2011 às 23:31)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bem, parece que finalmente a ROLHA que tapava a vinda do elemento branco já está quase quase a saltar.
> Quando isso acontecer (neve com fartura) salta a rolha e com ela o champanhe para festejares...
> O problema vai ser se ficares algo farto se a neve não parar de cair durante dias a fio. Até lá aproveita
> 
> E Vejam este vídeo! Maravilhoso



LINDO LINDO

Espero que em Janeiro não acabe a pensar assim, por enquanto o meu encanto pela neve mantém-se intocável

Por agora 0.6ºC, céu pouco nublado até dá para ver a Lua!

Amanhã as previsões indicam possibilidade de alguns aguaceiros fracos de neve mas a precipitação prevista é muito pouca, vermos o que vai acontecer


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2011 às 00:46)

MSantos disse:


> LINDO LINDO
> 
> Espero que em Janeiro não acabe a pensar assim, por enquanto o meu encanto pela neve mantém-se intocável
> 
> ...



ESTÁ A NEVAR OUTRA VEZ

Está a nevar aqui em Bialystok, com flocos grandes embora dispersos, já está a acumular sobre os carros e  no parapeito da minha janela. Temperatura de 0.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2011 às 01:13)

*Una huelga en la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología reduce la información sobre el tiempo*:

La huelga de los trabajadores de la Agencia Estatal de Meteorología (Aemet), convocada desde el pasado sábado hasta este martes, ha dejado bajo mínimos la previsión meteorológica para esta semana del puente de la Constitución y la Inmaculada. El paro ha reducido la información en la web a la mínima expresión.

http://www.elperiodico.com/es/noticias/sociedad/una-huelga-agencia-estatal-meteorologia-reduce-informacion-sobre-tiempo-1253642


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2011 às 09:10)

Por aqui sigo com *-14°C*, e amanhece para mais um dia de céu azul cristalino.
Pergunto-me qual será a visibilidade que terei hoje das montanhas à minha volta.

MSantos: finalmente tens neve, e acho que ainda vais ver muita. Se este ar polar daqui, entrar pela Europa (e parece estar a comecar), vais ter muita neve e frio.

O meu objectivo agora é ver se chego aos -20°C, mas parece que vai aquecer por daqui a uns dias. Acho que tu chegarás mais depressa a essa temperatura do que eu.


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2011 às 12:42)

Sigo com *-17ºC*, o meu recorde na Islândia. E são 12h40.

Nestes dias limpos, a temperatura baixa ao longo do dia, pois o sol está no horizonte e não é suficiente para aquecer.

O sol aparece entre as 11h30 e 14h30 e só atinge 2º de elevação.


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2011 às 13:20)

Acabei de vir de um passeio lá fora, e com o vento a sensacao é horrivel.

Nao só estao -17°C, com o vento (apenas 22km/h) parecem -30°C.
Fiquei com os dedos gelados mesmo com luvas de montanha.


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2011 às 13:24)

Boa tarde!

Desde as 11 da manhã que não para de nevar aqui em Bialystok, quase sempre com fraca intensidade e com temperaturas ligeiramente positivas, por isso não há acumulação.

Por agora neva fraco, a neve cai obliquamente devido ao vento moderado

Estão *+0.8ºC*


----------



## hurricane (7 Dez 2011 às 13:38)

Aqui por Zaragoza o tempo aqueceu e bastante! Os dias estão optimos com sol e as noites não muito frias! E penso que este tempo assim vai continuar a não ser que se volte a instalar o nevoeiro da semana passada! 

Por agora estou à espera que venha alguma neve também nos Pirenéus porque estou ansioso por ir experimentar esquiar


----------



## rozzo (7 Dez 2011 às 15:47)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com *-17ºC*, o meu recorde na Islândia. E são 12h40.
> 
> Nestes dias limpos, a temperatura baixa ao longo do dia, pois o sol está no horizonte e não é suficiente para aquecer.
> 
> O sol aparece entre as 11h30 e 14h30 e só atinge 2º de elevação.



Irpsit tu estás em que localidade? Esses dados que envias são mesmo da capital ou de algum outro síto onde estás a trabalhar ou isso?


----------



## MSantos (7 Dez 2011 às 17:31)

Por aqui já não cai neve desde a 15h (hora daqui), por agora céu encoberto e registo -0.4ºC, não há acumulação de neve...

A partir do meio da madrugada a neve deve voltar e a previsão indica que amanha vai ser mais um dia de neve, mas está previsto que neve  amanha com mais intensidade e é possível que acumule


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2011 às 18:21)

Ora agora sigo com a máxima do dia -13ºC. 
O céu começou a ficar nublado e a temperatura disparou.

Fica assim o registro de máxima -13ºC, mínima -17ºC.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2011 às 01:34)

Boas!

Aqui em Białystok neva de forma fraca/moderada à mais de 2 horas, a neve vai acumulando nas superfícies, amanha deverá haver uma razoável acumulação

Por agora -0.1ºC


----------



## Vince (8 Dez 2011 às 08:41)

Um temporal a afectar hoje a Irlanda e Reino Unido, que depois vai progredir para outros países europeus.


----------



## Z13 (8 Dez 2011 às 10:46)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui em Białystok neva de forma fraca/moderada à mais de 2 horas, a neve vai acumulando nas superfícies, amanha deverá haver uma razoável acumulação
> 
> Por agora -0.1ºC



E fotos Miguel??? Pede aí uma câmara!!! A gente precisa de lavar a vista!

Um abraço brigantino!


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Dez 2011 às 13:03)

A imagem do satélite, depois da forte nevada nos Alpes.


----------



## AnDré (8 Dez 2011 às 13:20)

Ferreiro disse:


> A imagem do satélite, depois da forte nevada nos Alpes.



No mês de Novembro praticamente não nevou na região central e oriental dos Alpes.
Santis, uma estação Suíça, situada a 2500m de altitude, e cuja precipitação anual é cerca de 2800mm, chegando a acumular mais de 4 metros de altura de neve, começou finalmente a acumular.







85cm neste episódio de neve.


----------



## MSantos (8 Dez 2011 às 16:17)

Z13 disse:


> E fotos Miguel??? Pede aí uma câmara!!! A gente precisa de lavar a vista!
> 
> Um abraço brigantino!



Hoje o dia foi uma desilusão , as previsões apontavam para um dia de neve fraca mas o que é certo é que desde que acordei não caiu um floco aqui, e a pouca acumulação da noite passada derreteu e agora não resta praticamente nada. Fotos? Não vale a pena a acumulação foi pouca e agora já quase não resta nada...

Mas esperemos por amanha, as previsões indicam neve, veremos se se concretiza ou não...

Agora céu encoberto e 1.1ºC

Abraço


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2011 às 09:16)

Bom dia, neva com intensidade mas com flocos muito pequenos aqui em Bialystok, a neve vai acumulando lentamente, a temperatura é de -0.5ºC.

Vou tirar uma fotos, até já


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2011 às 11:55)

MSantos disse:


> Bom dia, neva com intensidade mas com flocos muito pequenos aqui em Bialystok, a neve vai acumulando lentamente, a temperatura é de -0.5ºC.
> 
> Vou tirar uma fotos, até já



Já voltei do meu passeio fotografico , vou escolher as melhores fotos e mais logo vou criar um tópico. Durante o meu passeio houve alguns períodos em que nevou com grande intensidade e devido ao vento moderado a neve caia quase na horizontal e entrava-me pelos olhos dentro se caminhasse contra o vento

A acumulação desta nevada não foi nada de especial, foi cerca de 2cm... Mas pode ainda não ter acabado vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde

Por agora neva em regime de micro flocos, a temperatura é de *+0.1ºC*


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2011 às 12:20)

MSantos disse:


> Já voltei do meu passeio fotografico , vou escolher as melhores fotos e mais logo vou criar um tópico. Durante o meu passeio houve alguns períodos em que nevou com grande intensidade e devido ao vento moderado a neve caia quase na horizontal e entrava-me pelos olhos dentro se caminhasse contra o vento
> 
> A acumulação desta nevada não foi nada de especial, foi cerca de 2cm... Mas pode ainda não ter acabado vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde
> 
> Por agora neva em regime de micro flocos, a temperatura é de *+0.1ºC*



Volta a nevar com intensidade aqui, vamos ver se melhora a acumulação existente

A temperatura é 0.3ºC.


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2011 às 12:30)

Sigo com -16ºC à hora do almoço após uma "mínima" matinal de -13ºC.

Hoje mais um dia de céu limpo e vento frio de norte. 
Ontem teve o céu encoberto e portanto nem se sentiu frio, com máxima de -6ºC.
Nunca mais nevou, mas a camada permanece com 30cm.

Faz agora 14 dias desde que começou a vaga de frio.


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2011 às 14:18)

Por Viena o dia está encoberto...com maxima até agora de +6.3°C, e minima de +0.6°C, embora ontem pelas 23h se tenham atingido -1.4°C.

Cheguei ontem pelas 11:30h locais, com 6°C e vento de norte com rajadas de 70km.h ( a aterragem foi fantastica... com o vento e após uma aproximacao pelo meio de nuvens ameacadoras )

Hoje espera-se a chegada de ar mais quente aos 850hpa, sem grandes reprecussoes á superficie, e a partir de amanha de manha espera-se uma nova frente, com descida da temperatura e neve a cotas de 500m, que podem ser mais baixas durante a noite ().


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (9 Dez 2011 às 14:29)

MSantos disse:


> Já voltei do meu passeio fotografico , vou escolher as melhores fotos e mais logo vou criar um tópico. Durante o meu passeio houve alguns períodos em que nevou com grande intensidade e devido ao vento moderado a neve caia quase na horizontal e entrava-me pelos olhos dentro se caminhasse contra o vento
> 
> A acumulação desta nevada não foi nada de especial, foi cerca de 2cm... Mas pode ainda não ter acabado vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde
> 
> Por agora neva em regime de micro flocos, a temperatura é de *+0.1ºC*



Depois coloca o link sff  boa sorte aí com a neve


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2011 às 16:44)

Boas depois da neve veio o chuvisco, o que fez com que a neve começa-se a derreter rapidamente. 
A acumulação máxima ficou-se pelos 3cm, não é muito mas já deu para lavar a vista

Por agora 2ºC


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2011 às 17:54)

Stormy, essas temperaturas são mais típicas de Novembro. Pelo que tenho visto de Viena (onde vivi 3 anos) têm tido um Dezembro bem quente.

Em geral, nesta altura do ano, em Viena já vai alternando dias de chuva com dias de neve (ventos de oeste), ou então até já se têm semanas inteiras com temperatura somente negativa (com entradas de nordeste). Normalmente em Dezembro a cota anda sempre entre os 0 e 500.

Com temperaturas à volta dos 4ºC, pode chover em Viena e nevar nos montes em redor. O centro é sempre uns graus mais quente que os subúrbios. O ideal é apanhares o metro U4 e ires até às colinas no final da linha (Hutteldorf ou Heilingenstadt).

Só agora é que caíu o primeiro nevão nos Alpes. No ano passado, as duas primeiras semanas de Dezembro tiveram temperaturas sempre negativas e neve até 30cm acumulada no centro da cidade!

Em 2009 também me lembro de uma entrada polar, que começou no ínicio do mês, e com as temperaturas a chegarem aos 20 negativos nos subúrbios antes do Natal. Em 2008, é que foi um Dezembro mais ameno, ia nevando bem uns dias e depois alternava com chuva, e assim se repetia o padrão até que no ínicio de Janeiro uma entrada polar fez o Danúbio gelar. Em 2007 é que o Inverno teve quase sempre temperatura positiva e foi um desastre para os Alpes: era a primeira vez que isso acontecia em muito tempo.




stormy disse:


> Por Viena o dia está encoberto...com maxima até agora de +6.3°C, e minima de +0.6°C, embora ontem pelas 23h se tenham atingido -1.4°C.
> 
> Cheguei ontem pelas 11:30h locais, com 6°C e vento de norte com rajadas de 70km.h ( a aterragem foi fantastica... com o vento e após uma aproximacao pelo meio de nuvens ameacadoras )
> 
> Hoje espera-se a chegada de ar mais quente aos 850hpa, sem grandes reprecussoes á superficie, e a partir de amanha de manha espera-se uma nova frente, com descida da temperatura e neve a cotas de 500m, que podem ser mais baixas durante a noite ().


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2011 às 17:55)

Sigo com *-18.1º*!!

O meu recorde pessoal na Islândia!
E a minha segunda temperatura mais fria da vida!

E com o céu limpo (e sem vento), a noite promete...


----------



## MSantos (9 Dez 2011 às 19:12)

A neve aqui em Bialystok já lá vai, a única coisa que sobrou da neve que caiu durante a manhã e parte da tarde são as fotos que estão neste tópico

Por agora céu nublado e 2.4ºC


----------



## Gerofil (9 Dez 2011 às 19:43)

*La violente tempête Friedhelm balaie le Nord du Royaume-Uni*

Comme prévu par les services météorologique britannique, le Nord du Royaume Uni a été touché par la violente tempête tempérée Friedhelm qui a fait des dommages matériels notables. Des rafales à 241 km/h on été enregistré au sommet du parc national de Caingorm(1200 m d'altitude). Des aéroports(Glasgow, Edimbourg et Aberdeen) ont annulé des dizaines de vols. De nombreux arbres déracinés et des débris bloquent la circulation sur de nombreuses routes et lignes ferroviaires. Pas moins de 60 accidents de la route ont été signalés.
A Lochalsh dans les Highland, une personne a été blessée après que la caravane dans laquelle elle se trouvait ait été emportée par le vent. A Fort William, le toit d'un bâtiment a été soufflé et une ligne à haute tension a été abattue dans le secteur de Drumsallie. 100000 foyers sont privés d'électricité. Sous la violence des vents, des éoliennes ont été emportées.
Dans la région d'Argyll (ouest de l'Ecosse) et dans les Western Isles, des milliers de foyers étaient privés d'electricité, selon le fournisseur écossais Hydro, précisant que 500 employés tentaient difficilement de rétablir l'alimentation. D'autres parties du Royaume-Uni ont aussi été touchées. Le comté de Cumbrie, dans le nord-ouest de l'Angleterre, de fortes pluies ont provoqué des inondations et des fermetures de routes. La police a reçu des appels d'automobilistes coincés par les inondations. Le port de Douvres a indiqué que les ferries vers les ports français de Calais et Dunkerque connaissaient des retards à cause des intempéries.
Voici quelques relevés météorologiques:
Cairngorm : 265 km/h
Fort William (Highlands) : 209 km/h et 264 km/h au sommet
Iles Hébrides : 144 km/h de vent de nord-ouest à Tirée. 130 km/h sur la côte Ecossaise des Higlands.
105 à 115 km/h dans le nord-est (Roseharty, Aboyne) ainsi que dans la capitale et les villes principales(Edimbourg, Glasgow, Aberdeen et Dundee).
En Irlande, 126 km/h sur la côte nord
En mer, au large des Hébrides, les vagues atteignent 8 m contre 4 m en mer d'Irlande. Une baisse marquée des températures est attendue après la tempête en fin de nuit. De fortes chutes de neige lourde sont attendues au nord de l' Ecosse, du verglas au nord-est de l'Irlande jusqu'au nord de l'Angleterre.
Dans les prochaines 24 h, Friedhelm devrait se diriger vers la Scandinavie.

Fonte: CatNat


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2011 às 20:04)

Sigo com -20ºC. Brutal!

Fui lá fora atirei um canela cheia de água a ferver, e a água vaporizou-se completamente numa nuvem. É uma maravilha!

Também estou com a cara queimada do frio.


----------



## FTerroso (9 Dez 2011 às 21:41)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -20ºC. Brutal!
> 
> Fui lá fora atirei um canela* cheia de água a ferver, e a água vaporizou-se completamente numa nuvem. É uma maravilha!
> 
> Também estou com a cara queimada do frio.



*Nossa!! Como ta sua perna agora? 

rsrs, brincadeiras a parte, filma isso pra gente ver!


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2011 às 22:05)

Sigo agora com -19ºC e uma gelada noite de lua cheia.

Mínima continua a ser os -20ºC de há pouco, e máxima matinal de -13ºC


----------



## irpsit (9 Dez 2011 às 23:03)

Sigo agora com -17ºC, a temperatura vai começar a disparar para cima, com a entrada de uma frente do atlântico. Vai ser interessante o dia de amanhã...


----------



## stormy (9 Dez 2011 às 23:35)

Por Viena o dia foi encoberto, minima de 0.4°C e maxima de 6.6°C.
Por agora a temperatura vai subindo com a chegada de mais uma frente...7.1°C..
 Amanha espera-se chuva e aguaneve com minima de -2 e maxima de 4.


----------



## duero (9 Dez 2011 às 23:44)

En la ciudad de Valladolid la *temperatura máxima de hoy ha sido de 3'7ºC* a las 16:00 horas (hora española).


----------



## duero (9 Dez 2011 às 23:46)

stormy disse:


> Por Viena o dia foi encoberto, minima de 0.4°C e maxima de 6.6°C.
> Por agora a temperatura vai subindo com a chegada de mais uma frente...7.1°C..
> Amanha espera-se chuva e aguaneve com minima de -2 e maxima de 4.



Entonces hoy Valladolid fué mas frío que Viena.

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/obs...=cle&l=2422&w=0&datos=img&x=h24&f=temperatura


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2011 às 17:04)

Boas!

Hoje consegui ver o Sol aqui em Bialystok :cool, já não via o Sol à mais de uma semana devido ao céu sempre encoberto e ao nevoeiro frequente.

Dia de céu parcialmente nublado, que ainda se mantêm, agora estão 0.1ºC

Esta noite promete ser fresca


----------



## hurricane (10 Dez 2011 às 20:18)

Aqui por Zaragoza chegou novamente o nevoeiro! Temperatura neste momento de 4 graus. A máximo foi de 8 graus!


----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2011 às 22:15)

E se ontem a esta hora seguia com temperaturas à volta dos -20ºC, hoje com a chegada da neve e ar atlântico, a temperatura subiu imenso. Sigo somente com -0.6ºC e neve puxada a vento forte.

Não tenho frio se for de t-shirt lá fora.



irpsit disse:


> Sigo agora com -17ºC, a temperatura vai começar a disparar para cima, com a entrada de uma frente do atlântico. Vai ser interessante o dia de amanhã...


----------



## Thomar (10 Dez 2011 às 22:38)

irpsit disse:


> E se ontem a esta hora seguia com temperaturas à volta dos* -20ºC*, hoje com a chegada da neve e ar atlântico, a temperatura subiu imenso. Sigo somente com* -0.6ºC *e neve puxada a vento forte.



Realmente grande contraste de temperaturas.



> Não tenho frio se for de t-shirt lá fora.



Qualquer dia... mostras-nos uma fotografia tua a tomar banhos no gelo...


----------



## irpsit (10 Dez 2011 às 22:59)

No gelo não, mas aqui há muitas piscinas naturais termais, e têm água a temperaturas para todos os gostos (desde congelada 0ºC, fresca 15ºC, tépica 35ºC, quente 38ºC, bastante quente 42ºC, demasiado quente 50ºC, ou a ferver 100ºC)



Thomar disse:


> Realmente grande contraste de temperaturas.
> 
> Qualquer dia... mostras-nos uma fotografia tua a tomar banhos no gelo...


----------



## Gerofil (10 Dez 2011 às 23:51)

*Temporal fustigou a Escócia*

A Escócia tenta hoje voltar à normalidade, depois do temporal que obrigou a retirar mais de 60 mil pessoas de casa. *Foi a maior tempestade dos últimos anos, com ventos que ultrapassaram os 200 quilómetros por hora. *Ainda há milhares de habitações sem energia elétrica. Várias escolas e edifícios públicos foram encerrados. Pelo menos, 57 voos foram cancelados nos aeroportos. As duas principais cidades, Edimburgo e Glasgow, foram das que mais sentiram o temporal.

Fonte (C/Vídeo): RTP


WeatherEvents


----------



## Vicente Limberg (11 Dez 2011 às 01:03)

Fiquei surpreso em haver temperaturas tão baixas na Islândia, apesar da  influência da Corrente do Golfo.


----------



## irpsit (11 Dez 2011 às 20:33)

Sigo com todo o dia em -3ºC e céu nublado.
Um pouco mais de frio e seco após a neve de ontem.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2011 às 00:28)

Novas tempestades severas vão afectar o Reino Unido, norte da Alemanha, Dinamarca e Escandinávia, ao longo desta semana.


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (12 Dez 2011 às 14:42)

Alguém me sabe dizer a meteorologia para o final do ano em estugarda ?


----------



## Ferreiro (12 Dez 2011 às 17:03)

A grande massa branca da neve no continente asiático frente a escassez da mesma em Europa.

En Espanha somente há neve nas montanhas mais altas, por cima dos 2000 metros, e inclusive nessa altitude de forma escassa.


----------



## ACalado (12 Dez 2011 às 17:26)

De facto este ano a coisa está fraca e falo a nível Europeu o Dezembro já vai quase a meio depois fica a faltar o Janeiro e o Fevereiro sendo que Março e Abril a probabilidade de ter Neve começa a diminuir


----------



## Danilo2012 (12 Dez 2011 às 17:55)

nossa que mapa legal


----------



## irpsit (12 Dez 2011 às 23:13)

Sigo com -4ºC após mínima de -6ºC e máxima de -2ºC.

Céu geralmente nublado, e uns 5cm de neve fresca na última noite.

Na costa, a alguns kms daqui, chegou a chover hoje e ontem.


----------



## MSantos (12 Dez 2011 às 23:14)

Dia desinteressante aqui em Bialystok, céu sempre encoberto e sem qualquer tipo de precipitação. 

Por agora 1.2ºC...


----------



## Ferreiro (13 Dez 2011 às 10:50)

Forte chuva e forte vento em A Corunha, com rajada máxima de 80km/h.


----------



## FTerroso (13 Dez 2011 às 13:46)

Opa!! Ja nao era sem tempo! A neve chegou timida nas montanhas daqui e a previsao é de mais neve principalmente no fim de semana em cotas mais baixas!

Vai começar a festa!


----------



## meteo.ptlousada (13 Dez 2011 às 21:59)

Para os amantes da neve assim como eu , parece que apartir de dia 17 vai haver alguns nevões na europa central , principalmente na alemanha , e na suiça .


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Dez 2011 às 12:59)

Incrívelmente aínda nao nevou em nenhum local habitado dos montes Pirineos neste outono-inverno 2011-2012, nem sequer nos mais elevados como este de Cerler (Huesca) a 1500 metros.






Nos próximos días parece que vai nevar por cima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## irpsit (14 Dez 2011 às 13:09)

Relato de um dia em Dezembro na Islandia:

Saí de cada para trabalhar às 8h30 e o céu estrelado escuro. Estavam -5°C.

A meio da manha, às 10h30, ainda é noite lá fora, com estrelas, mas a alvorada comeca.

Finalmente as 11h30, as montanhas no horizonte enchem-se de tons de luz laranja, com o nascer do sol

Almocei entre as 12h e 13, e sigo com -8°C lá fora. O dia é fraquinho, o sol no horizonte, e às 13h comeca a dar sinais de o sol se por.

As 14h30 o sol comeca a por-se e novamente cores belas no horizonte a sul. 15h30 e a noite comeca a cair. E as 16h00 a noite ja tem estrelas no ceu.

Mais tarde, provavelmente por volta das 22h30, a aurora boreal aparece no céu, normalmente esporadicamente.


----------



## Iceberg (14 Dez 2011 às 13:38)

Confessa lá, Irpsit, este teu relato foi apenas para nos fazer morrer de inveja, aqui neste nosso monótono clima português.

Salvé, Islândia, salvé 

Passas a ser oficialmente a minha segunda pátria. 

Neve, gelo, noites durante o dia, fontes termais, no meio do Atlântico, perto dio círculo polar ártico, rodeada por vulcões e auroras boreais ! 

Até me cansei de descrever a magia desta maravilhosa ilha ! 

Abençoado seja Irpsit, por seres «islandês» e ... «tripeiro» também, não é assim ... ?


----------



## hurricane (14 Dez 2011 às 16:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Incrívelmente aínda nao nevou em nenhum local habitado dos montes Pirineos neste outono-inverno 2011-2012, nem sequer nos mais elevados como este de Cerler (Huesca) a 1500 metros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim é verdade! A partir de Sexta-feira parece que vai finalmente nevar aqui pelos Pirenéus! Bem que queria ver aqui em Zaragoza mas parece dificil pelo menos por agora. E também queria ir esquiar mas também pelos visto só lá para Janeiro!


----------



## FTerroso (14 Dez 2011 às 21:20)

Previsao de ventos de até 110Km/h aqui em Clermont Ferrand e no Litoral norte frances de mais de 130Km/h!! Isso para sexta-feira.

A neve começa no sabado se extendendo até terça.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (14 Dez 2011 às 23:17)

FTerroso disse:


> Previsao de ventos de até 110Km/h aqui em Clermont Ferrand e no Litoral norte frances de mais de 130Km/h!! Isso para sexta-feira.
> 
> A neve começa no sabado se extendendo até terça.



Boa noite,

De facto a tempestade Joachim vai dar que falar!!!

Aqui deixo uma imagem SAT recente (Infravermelhos) da futura tempestade que vai fustigar vários países inclusive a França onde o risco é elevado (Forte precipitação, Vento forte e ondulação no mar perigosa):







Cmps.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Dez 2011 às 08:48)

Em Galiza ja temos ondas de grande altura, se bem o vento  neste momento é moderado. Agora mismo a webcam em A Corunha mostra o seguinte


----------



## MSantos (15 Dez 2011 às 13:35)

Dia de sol e céu pouco nublado aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, coisa muito rara por estas paragens nesta altura do ano, amanhã o chuvisco deve voltar e deverá ser mais um dia de céu encoberto...

Por agora temperatura agradável de 5ºC, o sol já se vai preparando para se pôr, pouco depois das 15h(hora local)o sol vai desaparecer no horizonte...


----------



## FTerroso (15 Dez 2011 às 18:50)

Hoje peguei a primeira neve desse outono.

Decretado pelo Meteofrance alerta laranja para hoje a noite e amanha o dia todo por causa da tempestade Joachim. Os ventos poderao chegar a 140Km/h na Bretanha e aqui em Auvergne 110Km/h.

Tenso!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (15 Dez 2011 às 22:52)

FTerroso disse:


> Hoje peguei a primeira neve desse outono.
> 
> Decretado pelo Meteofrance alerta laranja para hoje a noite e amanha o dia todo por causa da tempestade Joachim. Os ventos poderao chegar a 140Km/h na Bretanha e aqui em Auvergne 110Km/h.
> 
> Tenso!




Boas,

Por volta das 22H (Hora Portuguesa) já se registavam rajadas de vento bastante elevadas:

145 km/h : Croisic
141 km/h : "Pointe des Baleines" (ILHA DE RÉ) 
133 km/h : Pointe du Raz
129 km/h : Ouessant
125 km/h : Belle-Ile

PS: A depressão ainda está em fase de cavamento e como tal espera-se rajadas ainda mais violentas tanto na costa atlântica como no interior das terras....


----------



## FTerroso (15 Dez 2011 às 23:14)

O Joachim acaba de começar a "soprar" aqui em Clermont. Rajadas brutais!! 

Tenso!! Muito tenso!!


----------



## shli30396 (16 Dez 2011 às 00:17)

Condições já algo agrestes para a primeira medição do dia!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Dez 2011 às 08:57)

Tambem na Galiza temos rajadas fortes de vento na costa. A maxima em PUnta Candieira (Cedeira) no Norte da provincia da Coruña com mais de 150 km/h.


----------



## irpsit (16 Dez 2011 às 15:19)

Bela tempestade essa de inverno! 

Mas nem me parece muito cavada, portanto acho que esta nao será a tempestade mais ventosa deste inverno, outras certamente virao. E falta a neve à Europa também.

Mas a tempestade parece arrastar atrás ar frio polar (daqui da Islândia) e portanto a neve deve marcar a sua presenca na Europa nos proximos dias, quando o vento rodar para noroeste.

Sigo desde a Islandia com temperatura diurna nos -11°C, tempo calmo e céu limpo e um dia radioso.


----------



## hurricane (16 Dez 2011 às 18:07)

Aqui em Zaragoza depois a temperatura já começou a baixar depois dos ultimos 2 dias ter sido bastante alta para época. Agora 10ºC e prevê-se que ao longo da noite baixa gradualmente sendo que os proximos dias deverão ser bem frios A chuva também já veio mas fraca ainda! O vento também tem estado bastante forte por aqui.


----------



## MSantos (16 Dez 2011 às 19:34)

Manhã com bastante nevoeiro aqui no Nordeste da Polónia, durante a tarde o sol ainda brilhou mas pouco tempo, neste momento 3.2ºC céu muito nublado, amanha deve chover e Domingo as previsões indicam neve aqui para Bialystok.

Este é o meu ultimo post a partir de Bialystok, amanha vou apanhar o comboio para Varsóvia e na segunda-feira volto para Portugal, mas isto não acaba aqui em Janeiro estou de volta à Polónia


----------



## irpsit (17 Dez 2011 às 01:31)

Sigo com -14ºC, já tive -16ºC há 1 hora atrás e a estação oficial aqui perto marcou -18.5ºC.

Sem dúvida uma noite fria, mas nem parece devido à ausência de vento e céu limpo. Estranhei estar confortável 20min lá fora sem precisar de luvas. 

Esta noite está a ser a segunda noite mais fria deste inverno.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2011 às 16:39)

Ao fim neva nos locais habitados dos montes Pirineos. Em Benasque (Huesca) 1180 metros a nevada é pouca coisa, mas é a primeira do ano.





Tambem na cordilheira cantabrica, Cardaño 1300 metros (Palencia), e perto da cidade de Reinosa.





Em Reinosa (Cantabria) a mais de 800 metros aínda nada de neve.







 O inverno pasado 2010/2011 foi pessimo em neve en Reinosa com somente um par de nevadas de 2 ou 3 centimetros cada uma. Este ano parece que segue igual. Um compatriota meu dizia que todos os anos nevaba 120 cm em Reinosa . 
Supongo que le hacía ilusión vender esa falsedad de clima subartico en las ciudades españolas, al fin y al cabo no hacía daño a nadie. Pero las mentiras no se pueden mantener mucho tiempo.


----------



## hurricane (17 Dez 2011 às 18:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Ao fim neva nos locais habitados dos montes Pirineos. Em Benasque (Huesca) 1180 metros a nevada é pouca coisa, mas é a primeira do ano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donde tens essas webcams? Aqui por Zaragoza a temperatura foi baixa hoje, cerca de 8 a 9 graus e neste momentos 6 graus! Hoje prevê-se que a mínima seja bastante baixa!


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Dez 2011 às 18:59)

hurricane disse:


> Donde tens essas webcams? Aqui por Zaragoza a temperatura foi baixa hoje, cerca de 8 a 9 graus e neste momentos 6 graus! Hoje prevê-se que a mínima seja bastante baixa!



A webcam de Benasque 1180 metros
http://www.turismobenasque.com/webcam.asp

Webcams de refugios de montanha nos Pirineos
http://www.alberguesyrefugiosdearagon.com/webcams.php


----------



## Gerofil (17 Dez 2011 às 22:51)

*Bélgica*, 17 de Dezembro de 2011 ... 


WirtzfeldValley


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Dez 2011 às 12:44)

Berna e Zurich


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2011 às 13:58)

Sigo com um belo nevão e máxima de *-2ºC*.

Finalmente após duas semanas de tempo frio e seco. Novos 6 cm de neve a juntar-se aos 30-50cm existentes. E mesmo com o ar atlântico, a temperatura não subiu acima dos zero. Yuppie, parece que vou ter o primeiro Natal branco!

Ontem esteve bastante frio, a máxima não passou dos -10ºC e a mínima esteve nos -16ºC.


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2011 às 15:19)

Relato das últimas semanas:

28 neve/céu limpo -6ºC a -1ºC a -5ºC
29 céu limpo -10ºC a -7ºC
30 nublado/céu limpo -11ºC a -9ºC a -15ºC (-22ºC aqui perto)
1 neve forte/sincelo -15ºC a -10ºC a -13ºC
2 neve -5ºC
3 nublado -10ºC
4 neve forte/céu limpo -6ºC a -10ºC
5 céu limpo -14ºC (mas chegou aos -21ºC numa estação perto)
6 encoberto -7ºC a -6ºC (mas chegou aos -27ºC no norte)
7 céu limpo -14ºC-17ºC a -13ºC
8 encoberto -9ºC
9 céu limpo -13ºC a -20ºC a -17ºC
10 neve -2ºC a 0ºC
11 nublado -3ºC
12 neve/nublado -6ºC a -2ºC a -4ºC
13
14 céu limpo -5ºC a -11ºC
15  
16 céu limpo -11 a -16ºC (atingiu -19ºC numa estação oficial da zona)
17 aguaceiros de neve -13ºC a -9ºC
18 neve forte -4ºC a -2ºC (mas chegou aos -23ºC no norte)


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2011 às 17:10)

Sigo agora com bastante intensidade de neve, graupel e granizo !!

Têm caído bastante neve durante todo o dia, já juntou-se uns novos 10cm, mas ameaça mudar para chuva se a temperatura continuar a subir. Neste momento sigo com máxima de *-1ºC*. Mínima foi *-4ºC*.

Em Reykjavík (na costa) já chove bem e está a derretar a camada espessa de neve. Espero que não aconteça o mesmo aqui! A minha bela camada de 40cm, pode derreter-se em horas, se chover com a intensidade que neva agora. Mas se continuar a nevar com esta força, então a camada amanhã será enorme! 

- - - - -

E actualizo o relato das últimas semanas, desde que começou a vaga polar:

20 aguaceiros de chuva +3ºC
21 aguaceiros de granizo -1ºC a 0ºC
22 encoberto -1ºC a +1ºC
23 sleet/neve +1ºC a -2ºC
24 neve forte/encoberto 0ºC a -3ºC
25 neve forte -5ºC
26 aguaceiros de neve -10ºC a -6ºC a -9ºC
27 neve forte -10ºC a -3ºC
28 neve/céu limpo -6ºC a -1ºC a -5ºC
29 céu limpo -10ºC a -7ºC
30 nublado/céu limpo -11ºC a -9ºC a -15ºC 
1 neve forte/sincelo -15ºC a -10ºC a -13ºC
2 neve -5ºC
3 nublado -10ºC
4 neve forte/céu limpo -6ºC a -10ºC
5 céu limpo -14ºC 
6 encoberto -7ºC a -6ºC 
7 céu limpo -14ºC-17ºC a -13ºC
8 encoberto -9ºC
9 céu limpo -13ºC a -20ºC a -17ºC
10 neve -2ºC a 0ºC
11 nublado -3ºC
12 neve/nublado -6ºC a -2ºC a -4ºC
13 céu limpo -7ºC
14 céu limpo -5ºC a -11ºC
15 encoberto -7ºC
16 céu limpo -11 a -16ºC 
17 aguaceiros de neve -13ºC a -9ºC
18 neve forte -4ºC a -1ºC


----------



## irpsit (18 Dez 2011 às 18:38)

Nãaaaoooo!

Sigo com 0ºC e neve misturada com chuva.

Assim vai derreter-se os 40cm acumulados, e lá se vai a esperança do primeiro Natal branco...


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Dez 2011 às 09:21)

Genebra 375 metros





Lyon (Feyzin) 165 metros


----------



## FTerroso (19 Dez 2011 às 11:41)

Peguei um belo nevao hoje de madrugada! Flocos enormes que acumulou muito rapido no solo.


----------



## irpsit (19 Dez 2011 às 18:43)

Sigo com -5ºC e um nevão bem intenso!

De noite caíu alguma chuva e depois neve; a camada dos 30cm não só persistiu como aumentou para 40cm. Durante o dia, esteve apenas encoberto, e a neve muito fresca, agora retomou a nevar forte!

Já acumulou uns novos 5cm em apenas 20 minutos!!

A máxima foi de +1ºC durante a madrugada, mas depois a temperatura caíu rapidamente, após a passagem da frente.


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Dez 2011 às 21:36)

Neve na costa italiana do mar Adriático.

http://www.meteogiornale.it/notizia/22099-1-neve-lungo-le-adriatiche-colpo-di-coda-giovedi


----------



## Ferreiro (20 Dez 2011 às 12:46)

Colonia 




Frankfurt


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2011 às 13:24)

Agora que estou de volta a Portugal é que a neve chegou à Europa Central, ainda ontem à tarde fiz escala várias horas no Aeroporto de Frankfurt e nada de neve, apenas céu nublado...

Em Janeiro volto à Polónia


----------



## F_R (20 Dez 2011 às 14:49)

Se ela anda a fugir de ti pode ser que sejamos nós a ter sorte quando fores embora


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2011 às 16:10)

F_R disse:


> Se ela anda a fugir de ti pode ser que sejamos nós a ter sorte quando fores embora



Pode ser que sim! A neve há-de chegar a Portugal, pelo menos em cotas médias

Em Janeiro na Polónia só com muito azar é que não vou ver neve


----------



## Zurich suiça (20 Dez 2011 às 21:52)

Olá a todos 
Já era meu conhecido este fórum desde á algum tempo , e como mudei para a cidade de zurich á pouco tempo decidi me registar para relatar tudo o que se passa por aqui .


Hoje nevou com bastante intensidade aqui na cidade e a acumulação de cerca de 7cm . 
A temperatura não foi além de 1 grau .
Para amanha preve se mais queda de neve que apartir da tarde será misturada com chuva . Neste momento céu muito nublado e -1º


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2011 às 22:51)

Sigo com -7ºC e céu pouco nublado.

O dia foi tendo aguaceiros de neve e a acumulação chega perto dos 50cm.

Mas amanhã as montanhas de neve lá fora, poderão desaparecer pois prevê-se entrada de ar bastante quente e ventos tempestuosos. Se chover com intensidade, a neve pode desaparecer em horas.

E eu bem sei do último inverno que aqui na Islândia é possível de um dia para o outro passar de 40cm a ausência de neve, e vice-versa.


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2011 às 12:28)

Neve puxada a vento, e sigo com máxima de -1ºC e a subir. Por vezes, caí algum sleet, mas ainda não chegou àquele ponto de transição.

Já há bastante locais junto à costa uns com +2ºC, outros até com +7ºC (por causa do efeito fohn). 

O vento está bastante forte de leste, mas como ainda mais ar quente vai entrar, a temperatura vai subir e espero então o "grande derretimento"!

Para já ainda tenho os 40cm de cobertura de neve no solo.


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2011 às 13:32)

Agora sigo com períodos alternados de neve, água-neve e chuva.
Temperatura 0°C e continua a subir. A camada de neve ainda persiste.
Vento forte, rajada máxima de 72km/h.

Mas na costa, está um espectáculo. Vento de 108km/h na última hora, com rajada máxima de 137km/h. E o vento ainda vai aumentar mais para o final do dia. 

A temperatura já atingiu +8.1°C numa estacao no litoral e downstream do glaciar (efeito fohn)
Sao subidas dramaticas de temperatura.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Dez 2011 às 16:52)

Acho que o amigo Hurricane ficará um pouco decepcionado com o clima de Zaragoza ja que nao puido apanhar nenhuma geada até agora. Os dados sao do aeroporto, que é mais frío que a cidade, e ainda asim nao puido descer de 0ºC. As máximas atingiram os 18ºC nos últimos días.


----------



## Zurich suiça (21 Dez 2011 às 18:21)

Hoje não nevou por aqui e a camada de cerca de 10 cm vai derretendo , e apartir de amanha preve se chuva  mas a neve vai voltar antes do natal
Sigo com +2ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Dez 2011 às 19:27)

Hoje 18ºC de máxima em Puebla de Sanabria. Nao há nenhuma neve na serra da Sanabria.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Dez 2011 às 19:29)

O mapa de neve de ontem na Europa


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2011 às 19:59)

Sigo com +2ºC e céu encoberto. A chuva não foi suficiente para derreter a neve.

Sobreviveu 30cm dos 40cm de camada de neve. Mas o derretimento continua.


----------



## irpsit (21 Dez 2011 às 23:02)

Woooooow!
Que "gale"!

O centro da tempestade está a chegar aqui!!!
O vento lá fora ganhou muita força agora e está ensurdecedor ao passar aqui por cima!!! Incrivel!

Sigo com ventos a chegar aos 100km/h. É literalmente impossível caminhar agora contra o vento. Provavelmente as rajadas ultrapassam os 100km/h aqui. As paredes da casa tremem bastante.

Na costa a rajada máxima até agora foi de 155km/h mas de certeza que esse valor vai ser ultrapassado pois o vento está a aumentar de força. Esta é a primeira verdadeira tempestade deste inverno.

E sigo com +4ºC  e a subir (temperatura na costa já chegou aos +11ºC)
E chove por vezes com alguma intensidade. A neve ainda mantém 25-30cm.


----------



## Ferreiro (22 Dez 2011 às 15:46)

Neve em Salonica (Grecia)


----------



## irpsit (22 Dez 2011 às 21:21)

Sigo com -1ºC e após um dia de alguma neve fraca.
Muito gelo nas estradas e camada de 30cm nos campos em redor.

A temperatura vai subir novamente antes do Natal. Ainda é muita neve, mas espero que não derreta tudo antes do Natal!


----------



## Ferreiro (23 Dez 2011 às 10:05)

Muitas nuvens e nevoeiros hoje na Europa. Somente Espanha e Italia têm sol.
No douro espanhol e portugués nevoeiros densos, em algum lugar poderíam ser geados.


----------



## irpsit (23 Dez 2011 às 17:31)

Não foi somente a Espanha e Itália que tiveram hoje sol.
Eu aqui na Islândia também tive céu limpo e sol.

Esse sol esteve sempre junto ao horizonte, praticamente só brilhou umas duas horas hoje, por vezes a esconder-se por detrás de nuvens lá longe no horizonte. 

Aqui fica uma foto deste solstício, com o sol praticamente a nascer às 12h11







Às 13h20 o sol atinge o máximo de elevação.






Depois desaparece por volta das 14h30 e fica noite escura por volta das 15h30.

Sigo com máxima de -4ºC após mínima diurna de -8ºC.


----------



## Zurich suiça (23 Dez 2011 às 18:08)

irpsit disse:


> Não foi somente a Espanha e Itália que tiveram hoje sol.
> Eu aqui na Islândia também tive céu limpo e sol.
> 
> Esse sol esteve sempre junto ao horizonte, praticamente só brilhou umas duas horas hoje, por vezes a esconder-se por detrás de nuvens lá longe no horizonte.
> ...



Grandes fotos parece que sempre vai ter o natal branco como desejava  Bom Natal abraço colega


----------



## hurricane (24 Dez 2011 às 00:10)

Ferreiro disse:


> Acho que o amigo Hurricane ficará um pouco decepcionado com o clima de Zaragoza ja que nao puido apanhar nenhuma geada até agora. Os dados sao do aeroporto, que é mais frío que a cidade, e ainda asim nao puido descer de 0ºC. As máximas atingiram os 18ºC nos últimos días.



Sim é verdade! A temperatura esteve mesmo alta! Mas agora já estou em Portugal só volto em Janeiro.


----------



## irpsit (24 Dez 2011 às 11:39)

Um Natal branco estranho.

De noite nevou 5cm frescos mas começou a chover forte durante a manhã.
Está um novo "gale" violento, com rajada máxima de 86km/h (mas na costa sul atingiu uns oficiais 154km/h)

A neve ainda persiste com uma camada de 30cm muito massacrada pela chuva que têm caído. Está tudo muito escorregadio, com muita neve fresca e alguma derretida no solo.

Sigo com +1ºC

- - - 

Aqui na Islandia costuma ser muito exacto o ponto de transição neve-chuva: basta subir aos 0ºC e começa a chover. Basta descer novamente aos 0ºC e recomeça a nevar.

Devo salientar que perante entrada de ar atlântico (humidade de 90%) a chuva só passa a neve aos 0ºC. Se o ar estiver mais seco (humidade na ordem dos 60%) então pode nevar aos 3ºC. Mas normalmente isto não ocorre nem na Islândia nem em Portugal por estarem localizados junto à costa. No entanto, se houve frio instalado (tipo -2ºC) mas entrar ar quente do atlântico, pode começar a chover inclusivé com -2ºC. Isso também ocorre por vezes em Portugal junto à costa, para desilusão de muitos.

Creio que isto é informação importante para todos aqueles que procuram a neve. Geralmente em Portugal, ventos de norte, nordeste ou leste são necessário para neves às cotas baixas (o problema é serem geralmente ventos secos).


----------



## Costa (24 Dez 2011 às 12:52)

No dia 22, Coín, perto de Málaga, atingiu os 26.9ºC


----------



## irpsit (24 Dez 2011 às 14:06)

Sigo com uma violentíssima tempestade de neve e 0ºC.

Ventos até 96km/h aqui. Fiz um vídeo que já irei colocar.
Ventos até 115km/h nas montanhas aqui em redor

Ventos até 105km/h em Reyjavík.
Rajada máxima de 133km/h no aeroporto internacional.

E rajada máxima de 151km/h na costa sul islandesa.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Dez 2011 às 14:09)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com uma violentíssima tempestade de neve e 0ºC.
> 
> Ventos até 96km/h aqui. Fiz um vídeo que já irei colocar.
> Ventos até 115km/h nas montanhas aqui em redor
> ...



O wind chill deve andar bonito deve.


----------



## irpsit (24 Dez 2011 às 14:45)

Estou no olho da tempestade.
Vejo uma aberta de céu azul agora a surgir nas nuvens.

Os ventos aqui chegaram agora aos 136km/h (rajada máxima aqui) e aos 163km/h (valores oficiais tb) na costa sul islandesa. Agora ligeiramente mais calmos. 

A pressão mínima foi de 947mb no meu barómetro! O meu recorde.

Vejam no satélite (a imagem do satélite europeu tb mostra uma tempestade centrada na Islandia). E Feliz Natal a todos!






E vejam o vídeo, ao minuto 1:23 sou levado pelo vento, que provavelmente soprava perto dos registados 136km/h.


Posso estar a sorrir no vídeo, mas estas situações são na verdade perigosas, o vento pode levar uma pessoa sem parar durante vários segundos.


----------



## Ferreiro (24 Dez 2011 às 15:26)

Costa disse:


> No dia 22, Coín, perto de Málaga, atingiu os 26.9ºC



Sim algum efeito fohn ou de inversión térmica. É habitual que Coin marque a máxima da Espanha pensinsular em inverno.

Hoxe na minha cidade muito sol e temperaturas agradavel.

Feliz Nadal!


----------



## MSantos (24 Dez 2011 às 15:52)

Registo impressionante Irpsit, é preciso coragem para sair assim à rua para registar essas condições tão adversas


----------



## Z13 (24 Dez 2011 às 15:53)

irpsit disse:


> E vejam o vídeo, ao minuto 1:23 sou levado pelo vento, que provavelmente soprava perto dos registados 136km/h.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pcxUCXaGJko



Uau!!!

Bem agrestes as condições por aí!!!

Estava um belo dia para ficar em casa!!

Um abraço e bom natal, Irpsit!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Dez 2011 às 11:06)

White Christmas? Nao nas capitais nórdicas.

Estocolmo




Helsinki




Varsovia





Sim têm White Christmas, ainda que pouca coisa

Moscú




Minsk




Sofia




Reykjavik


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2011 às 11:31)

Sigo com -4ºC e um nevão.
10cm de neve nova e cerca de 40 acumulados 
Boas Festas a todos,


----------



## João Soares (25 Dez 2011 às 14:47)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -4ºC e um nevão.
> 10cm de neve nova e cerca de 40 acumulados
> Boas Festas a todos,



Sempre tiveste o teu Natal branco como desejavas.


----------



## irpsit (25 Dez 2011 às 15:42)

É verdade, e afinal estive a medir a neve lá fora, são 52 cm total de neve!

Só hoje foram 14cm de neve fresca. E recomeça a nevar agora.



João Soares disse:


> Sempre tiveste o teu Natal branco como desejavas.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Dez 2011 às 23:12)

Condições bem difíceis o Irpsit apanhou na Islândia.

Por outro lado...ainda se nota que toda a Europa anda debaixo de tempo ameno - de lés a lés.
E se ainda assim está Moscovo por esta altura, acredito sinceramente que as condições a partir de janeiro vão piorar drasticamente.
O tal equilíbrio da atmosfera irá se fazer sentir a qualquer instante, e a dinâmica "ar frio-ar quente" é daquelas que ocorre constantemente.
Europa...prepara-te!


*Que continue a ser um Santo e Feliz Natal para todos.*


----------



## irpsit (26 Dez 2011 às 15:49)

A acumulação de neve atinge aqui quase os 60cm.
Tive que escavar um caminho para sair de casa, a neve que caíu desde ontem atinge uns 30-35cm.

Sigo com -7ºC agora e céu somente ligeiramente nublado. Mas o vento é forte e gelado.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Dez 2011 às 20:36)

Muita neve no sureste de Europa. Inclusive Grecia tem muita superficie cuberta.


----------



## irpsit (26 Dez 2011 às 20:52)

Sigo com -4ºC e agora neva persistentemente.
Acumulou mais uns 3cm a juntar-se a uns 30cm das últimas 24 horas.

O meu objectivo agora é ver se atingimos os 100cm; para já estão acumulados uns 55-65cm. Mas aqui é normal chover por vezes forte e derreter tudo, algumas vezes durante o inverno.

- - - - - - - -

Agora os factos climáticos. Este inverno está a ser o mais frio (e com mais neve) em qualquer coisa como 10-15 anos; os últimos invernos estavam a ser cada vez mais quentes e com menos neve (o aquecimento global é muito mais dramático e evidente nas regiões polares).

No entanto, os islandeses mais velhos recordam-me que estes eram os invernos normais de há umas décadas atrás. E confirmei esse facto olhando para os registros do IM. Curiosamente já o verão de 2011 foi o mais frio e seco das últimas décadas, enquanto o verão de 2010 tinha sido quase recorde em termos de elevadas temperaturas. Mas estas variações são normais dentro do clima islandês.

Tudo depende do quanto a entrada de ar quente (da corrente do Golfo) entra de sudoeste, e do quanto ar polar entra desde a Gronelândia. Isso depois, resulta em pressões ora baixas, ora altas, que afectam imensamente a temperatura. Entradas de sudoeste, trazem a temperatura acima dos zero; entradas polares enviam as temperaturas abaixo dos dez negativos.

Creio que isto poderá ter a ver com a entrada da oscilação do atlântico norte na fase fria, o que significará temperaturas mais frias nas próximas duas décadas (provavelmente resultante da menor actividade solar nas últimas décadas). Historicamente, a Islândia teve um período muito mais quente há 1000 anos atrás, altura em que eram crescidos cereais aqui (impossĩvel hoje em dia). Os glaciares estavam muito mais recuados. Depois por volta de 1700, a ilha esteve praticamente para ser abandonada, devido ao avanço dos glaciares e clima extremamente agreste (verões frios). Agora, os glaciares estão a meio-termo, em recuo acelerado, tendo recuado imenso mesmo após este último verão (talvez devido ao facto de o inverno de 2010 ter sido quente e o ano de 2011 ter sido seco).

Para já, a jet stream parece estar forte o suficiente para evitar que este ar polar entre para a Europa (o que faz com eu leve com o frio, e vocês com tempo ameno). Assim que a jet stream ceder, e uma alta pressão se mover da Gronelândia ara leste, o ar polar invade a Europa e o padrão vai trazer-me temperaturas mais quentes.


----------



## AnDré (27 Dez 2011 às 12:02)

Quem não se pode queixar com a falta de neve são os Alpes.
Se no inicio do mês continuavam a zeros, agora há locais com mais de 3 metros de neve!

Imagem de satélite actual:








Apenas um exemplo de uma localidade "enterrada na neve".


----------



## MSantos (27 Dez 2011 às 12:12)

Apesar de neste momento não estar na Polónia continuo a acompanhar o que se passa por lá em termos meteorológicos, a temperatura em Bialystok está incrivelmente alta para a época, por lá agora estão quase *9ºC*, Enquanto a Islândia continua a congelar o Centro e Leste Europeu continua com temperaturas acima da média e pouca neve


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Dez 2011 às 14:31)

Fortes geadas no interior de Espanha. A mínima das 800 estaçoes de AEMET uma vez mais em Puebla de Sanabria com -9ºC, mas pelo día quase alcança os 14ºC!!! 





A mínima galega foi -7.6ºC em Verín (Ourense)


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2011 às 18:02)

Sigo com -4ºC após mais um dia de neve. 
Tenho agora uma camada de neve de 56cm acumulados. Esta é a média mas em alguns locais atinge os 71cm devido a blowing snow!

E nos locais para onde o limpa neves empurra a neve atinge os 2 metros e meio.

É dificil caminhar nas ruas, devido à profundidade da neve ainda fresca que caíu nos últimos dias. Ontem tive vários amigos que ficaram presos com os carros na neve e tiveram que ser rebocados.

Mas afinal é o que se espera na Islândia.


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2011 às 18:29)

E amanhã poderei ter dois bónus: não só se espera aurora boreal (resultado de um M-flare no sol dirigido para a Terra), como as raríssimas e fantásticas nuvens nacaradas (nacreous clouds). Bem espero ver esse fenómeno amanhã. Só aparecem no inverno polar, e em tempo de extremo frio na Estratosfera. Só as vi uma vez, no último Janeiro aqui. Nunca aparecem mais a sul do que a Islândia e em geral só costumam ser normalmente visiveis na Antárctica.
http://www.dv.is/frettir/2011/12/27/storkostleg-glitsky-akureyri/


----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2011 às 18:36)

*Storm Dagmar attacked Norway on Christmas Night, before continuing to Sweden and Finland. At leans one person died and over 70,000 homes are without power*


Suduroyarportalurin

Deaths were feared in Norway as the country bore the full brunt of the storm Christmas Day night and yesterday; but just as the fear began to pass news broke yesterday evening that a man in his 80s was killed in Finland by a falling tree. The Abrahallen sports centre in Trondheim, Norway, collapsed in the storm and travelling became extremely difficult due to flying debris and trees blocking roads.
After Norway, *Dagmar* crossed over into Sweden where 200,000 homes were left without electricity yesterday morning and engineers found it very difficult to reach all the affected areas quickly. Last night some 70,000 homes were still in the dark and transport chaos continues with many Swedish roads remaining closed. People are still asked to stay at home if they possibly can.
Winds in the storm topped 40 metres per second.

Fonte: IceNews


----------



## irpsit (27 Dez 2011 às 22:24)

E já há outra tempestade bem cavada a norte da Escócia.
Mas não tanto como a tempestade que passou pelas zonas polares antes do Natal (pressão mínima de 946mb).


----------



## irpsit (28 Dez 2011 às 11:49)

Sigo com -15ºC e um amanhecer com céu limpo.
Infelizmente uma nova tempestade aproxima-se e lá se vão as hipóteses de ver a tempestade geomagnética e auroras boreais previstas para hoje à noite.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2011 às 00:01)

irpsit disse:


> E já há outra tempestade bem cavada a norte da Escócia. Mas não tanto como a tempestade que passou pelas zonas polares antes do Natal (pressão mínima de 946mb).



Nome: *ROBERT*

Este ano perde-se o número de tempestades que varrem o norte do Reino Unido e a Escandinávia, regiões mais castigadas pela *circulação de Oeste*.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Dez 2011 às 02:44)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com -15ºC e um amanhecer com céu limpo.
> Infelizmente uma nova tempestade aproxima-se e lá se vão as hipóteses de ver a tempestade geomagnética e auroras boreais previstas para hoje à noite.



Sigo os teus relatos com entusiasmo. 
Neste Inverno, ainda com mais motivos. E mais  o que está para aí anunciado.


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2011 às 08:10)

Acordei agora e após mais um nevão, leio as notícias e parece que estão centenas de carros presos nas cidades islandesas, devido à neve invulgarmente alta. Dizem que não há memória de tanta neve no sul da Islândia em Dezembro. Normalmente as acumulações na ordem nos 50-100cm só ocorre no norte do país, no sul chove ocasionalmente impedindo essas acumulações.

Bem aqui as pessoas não se safam bem sem um jeep no inverno, e aqui os jeeps contam como 50% do total dos veículos, mas os azarados que têm carros, hoje não se safam. Sigo com -4C e a estimar pela janela, uns 70cm de neve acumulada. O problema é a quantidade de neve fresca que têm caído em dias recentes. Só esta noite caíram mais 15-20cm novos. E têm sido assim a cada tempestade.

A situação é bem diferente do ano passado, agora temos um forte fluxo da jet stream portanto despeja toda a precipitação nos países nórdicos, impedindo o frio de chegar ao sul, exactamente o contrário de há um ano atrás.


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2011 às 10:38)

Sigo com 73cm acumulados!! E -8ºC ao ínicio da manhã, parou de nevar agora.


----------



## rozzo (29 Dez 2011 às 10:44)

irpsit disse:


> Sigo com 73cm acumulados!! E -8ºC ao ínicio da manhã, parou de nevar agora.



Há quem não se importe muito e se delicie no meio das águas tépidas! 






Webcam em directo:
http://www.inspiredbyiceland.com/icelandlive/#blaa-lonid


----------



## Ferreiro (29 Dez 2011 às 15:13)

Aínda muita neve em Bosnia, Serbia, Albania, Bulgaria, Macedonia e Grecia


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2011 às 18:02)

Sigo com mínima de -10ºC. Após dia de blizzards e máxima de -3ºC. Agora céu nublado. Aproxima-se outra tempestade mas vai entrar ar quente durante mais tempo desta vez.


----------



## irpsit (29 Dez 2011 às 21:34)

Hoje vi também as nuvens nacreosas, mas somente um pouco.

São nuvens espectacularmente coloridas, visiveis somentes nas regióes polares, e indicadores de muito frio na Estratosfera.

Ver fotos em www.spaceweather.com


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2011 às 12:51)

Sigo com -3ºC e mais um nevão! _3 cm de neve fresca._

E cerca de *61 a 74cm* acumulados. Mas é prevista chuva hoje à noite.


----------



## irpsit (30 Dez 2011 às 19:38)

Sigo com +1ºC e chuva fraca!

Começou a derreter a neve, hoje tinha nevado mais 5cm que perfez uns 70cm acumulados, mas agora já deve ter derretido uns cms. E vai continuar a chover a subir a temperatura pela noite dentro. Na costa, a temperatura já chega aos +9ºC em algumas estações.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2011 às 13:16)

Festa de fin de ano com neve em capitais europeas

Sofia




Reykjavik (ainda com neve)




Tallinn




Pristina (Kosovo)




Minsk (Belarus)




Moscow





Neve tambem em Sarajevo, mais sem webcam



Sem neve em

Stockholm




Helsinki




Oslo (algum resto de neve?)





Das grandes cidades de Europa occidental somente munich tem neve hoje


----------



## irpsit (31 Dez 2011 às 15:20)

Sigo com -1ºC. Agora céu pouco nublado, mas choveu durante a noite e nevou durante a manhã. A camadona de neve persiste com cerca de 50-60cm.

E parece vir uma entrada fria considerável depois desta frente, que palpita-me que irá invadir a Europa nos próximos dias.


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Dez 2011 às 20:24)

Noite húmida em A Coruña

Feliz 2012!!!!


----------

